# **APRIL 2007 Mamas** It's December!



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy December, April 2007 mommies!









Woohoo! I'm first! Hope you are all having a restful, peaceful night, snuggling with your little ones!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Yay! Happy December to our nearly 8 month olds









What are everyone's plans for holidays and gifts?


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

We are flying to my hometown the week of Christmas to visit my family, who I usually only get to see once a year. We only get to stay for 5 days, though.







I pitched the idea to DH that Scout and I should stay there for a week after he leaves so I can spend more time with my family, since he has to hurry back for work. He didn't like that idea at all. I can understand, though. I wouldn't want to be away from Scout for a week, so I guess he's allowed to feel that way.







Still, it SUCKS! Other than my sis, mom and grandma, none of my family has even gotten to meet Scout yet.

Thinking about gift-giving is stressing me out! DH is very "bah-humbug" about the holidays, so budgeting for gifts is not high on his list of priorities. I come from a big family of gift-givers and Christmas is a big deal for them and I feel like such a dead-beat because we have been very hit-or-miss about buying for people. Since we're actually going to be there in person this year and no doubt, everyone is going to get Scout gifts, I'll feel like a big turd if we don't get anybody anything.







:

Other than that, I am actually really excited about the holidays and have even been humming a Christmas song or two. LOL


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

december?!







: i can't believe it!

we are flying to mi the day after xmas to spend a week with my fam. i can't wait! and i don't have to fly alone with the kids! dh is coming too. woo hoo!

could you make some gifts kewpie-o?? i'm trying to pump out some knitted gifts and hopefully some other home-made things too...just to save some $$. i love to give gifts to everyone but it's hard.

i was wondering (since we all have so much extra time on our hands














) if anyone wanted to do a holiday exchange like our ddc exchange we did. would that be too crzy for everyone? is anyone interested? or at least we should all share addresses so we can send out holiday cards...


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Good morning girls! December 1, wow! Well, today is my opening, and I feel so free b/c the show is 'out of my hands', but I really need to crack down on commissions. So besides gifts, I need to keep painting.

I'd love to do some sort of exchange! that would be great
My sis and her baby and hubby are coming up this year from MO, I'm so excited, and my granna from out west too. It's going to be a nice year with the kids and family. My sister stays behind all the time with my neice, so keep working on it Kewpie-o! Next time!

Sunny and cold here, everything's white. How nice!

Oh, I had to get up once to nurse Eva, but I think if I could have found her d&$*n soother and dh got up to put it in she would have been fine. Oh well.

A


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Pip finally got to sleep and slept pretty well, only waking up a couple times to nurse. Thank goodness. Ugh.

Kewpie-O, that teething thing was awful! I'm off to lance Pip's gums -- NOT!

We are staying home this Christmas. Yay!!! My parents will come up (they live 1-1/2 hours away) and we will just hang around here, open gifts, eat and eat, and probably watch movies. The alternative would have been either going to our friends' inn (http://innatcrystallake.com/) in New Hampshire, which we usually do (but is too far to drive with a car-hating baby) or fly to Arizona to be with ILs and uber-conservative SIL's family. No, thanks! We are going to see the ILs in January, though.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd love to do an exchange!!

Oh and I took the buy handmade pledge this year, so it kinda took the pressure off... I bought all my gifts from Etsy!


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Good morning girls! December 1, wow! Well, today is my opening, and I feel so free b/c the show is 'out of my hands', but I really need to crack down on commissions. So besides gifts, I need to keep painting.

A


I hope your opening goes well!!

We are staying in town for Christmas, hopefully it will be mellow and peaceful and joyous.

I won't be posting for awhile....I am starting a technology fast tomorrow since it will be Advent. I need to take some time to reflect and prepare spiritually for Christmas....so I won't be posting until the Christmas season starts. I will miss you guys!!!!!! This is going to be hard, but I think it will be good for me









Anyways, I would be up for an exchange....my email address is [email protected] if you all decide to do an exchange, could someone email me with the details? (I'm still going to check my email a few times a week, since it has become such a form of communication).

Prayers for a blessed, peaceful, joyful holiday season for you and your families, for good health and safe travels!!!! Oh and most importantly, good sleep!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen: Hope you have a great show!!
Sunny and cold here too. And clean and white, and very xmass-y!

Queen_A: enjoy your tech fast, I could never do that, I'd go through such withdrawal! But I can certainly understand the need to ground yourself. You'll be missed!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Hanukah starts on Tuesday so I have most of Desmond's gifts bought. Been buying throughout the year, go me. We have a discovery cube from Pottery Barn that I got on major sale earlier this year, that is one of his major presents. He is also getting a ton of books (yay book coop) and a bunch of playsilks, though he is probably a bit to young for them still. I also have some Haba toys for him, as well as a few Fisher Price things.

We actually celebrate Hanukah and Christmas, though Christmas is at my inlaws and in the purely commercial and hanging out with family way (since my husband and father in law are Hindu). He'll be getting the Fisher Price stuff at my inlaws and it will be living there. I figure I would prefer less plastic, but having it at the inlaws means he gets to play with it some, but it isn't actually in our house. We don't travel far to get to my inlaws they are only 45 minutes away from us, which is nice. Our big travel time is Thanksgiving which we do with my relatives yearly.

One of the presents we got for most people this year is a calender of Desmond. We used Snapfish but all the photo development places have them. We got 6, one for us, one each for 3 sets of great grandparents and one each for both sets of grandparents. I figured everyone would like it and calenders are always nice to have around. I do still have a few gifts to pick up, all of the stuff DH is giving me and i'm giving him haven't been purchased yet, I need to get a book for his mom still, and something (we have no clue what but something) still for his dad, plus two $10 Best Buy gift certificates for his cousins and and $30 restaurant gift certificate for his aunt and her husband.

We already exchanged gifts with my siblings, we do it at Thanksgiving, it is a name draw and everyone gets someone else's name, so we buy a 75$ gift for two people rather then 25 to 35$ gifts for everyone. I got my brother new calphon pots and my cousin a blender and food processor (I apparently pulled the kitchen stuff people this year).

We really need to spend this month and go through all our stuff so we can donate a bunch, we are in the give bunches of stuff away in December group, because we procrastinate and it is almost the new year and we want our tax break group. So a bunch of stuff that has been sitting in the house will end up at Salvation Army in the next month or so. Which will be nice since we really need to declutter a bunch anyways.

Baby clothes and outgrown baby stuff is staying though, since DS is our first so we hopefully will get more use out of his stuff with our second (and hopefully third).


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

What is everyone doing with electrical cords? Johnny LOVES them and we seem to have so many (between the computer and tons of lamps because we don't have many light fixtures in our old house). And trash cans??? Hmm...and sharp furnature edges (my SIL said the things they sell to put on them don't work??)

We are staying hhome for Christmas, but will see my side of the family, and for new year's will hopefully see my FIL and my DH's half brother who is exactly 4 weeks older than Johnny (we haven't met him yet). Giftwise my side of the family always does a name draw (1 for adults and the kids do their own). We have often done "family" gifts too - board games etc, and then on DH's side everyone buys gifts for the kids (currently there is only 5). I think this year we are going to do a lot of photos in attractive but inexpensive frames...









I love the idea of some type of DDC exchange, how do we organize it???


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
I hope your opening goes well!!

We are staying in town for Christmas, hopefully it will be mellow and peaceful and joyous.

I won't be posting for awhile....I am starting a technology fast tomorrow since it will be Advent. I need to take some time to reflect and prepare spiritually for Christmas....so I won't be posting until the Christmas season starts. I will miss you guys!!!!!! This is going to be hard, but I think it will be good for me









Anyways, I would be up for an exchange....my email address is [email protected] if you all decide to do an exchange, could someone email me with the details? (I'm still going to check my email a few times a week, since it has become such a form of communication).

Prayers for a blessed, peaceful, joyful holiday season for you and your families, for good health and safe travels!!!! Oh and most importantly, good sleep!









have a great tech-fast!









====

not sure how to organize the exchange...i don't mind doing it. i guess you could all email me your addresses and i could pull them out of a hat or something to pair people up and then let everyone know. would that work?? oh and we could share info with eachother on kids ages/what they like if we want it to include our kids. or we could just do a little mama-goodies exchange


















tabrizia--i like the calendar idea. maybe someday i'll get around to doing something like that









queen--best of luck with your show!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm being a bad mom tonight and taking the urchin to a party just as soon as DH finishes meditating. He's not real keen on strangers, but Mommy needs to get out and see people! There will be other kiddos there, so that should be cool.

I really need to get a new carseat and I hope to god he likes it. He has hated his bucket since day one. We're going to get a Britax (boulevard, I think) soon and I hope to have it installed well before we leave for Florida later this month. I'm a bit worried, because I don't think I'll be able to nurse in the Britax as easily as I do in the Graco (safeseat).

He's not outgrown the bucket, but I can't take another roadtrip of screaming misery. I sit in back and he's okay while the boobs are at his beck and call, but if he decides he's had enough, there is no comforting him.

We've bought him small gifts for the holidays. A set of metal dishes from Ikea (he loves banging things like that). A little pull dinosaur toy. A wooden rattle. I think he'll like ripping the paper off more than anything.

I might dye some playsilks, but I think those will be a first birthday present.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Our inlaws got Ion a wooden pull turtle for the holidays and we got the XO computer on the buy one-get one. That's all we have thought of so far for the baby. Maybe some blocks. We bought things for our parents at the church alternative holiday sale, all handmade, fairly traded and charitable. So, aside from the computer we could do that pledge Doudat mentioned. All I have to do is come up with things for our siblings.
We are more than likely having the family meal here, at our unfinished house. I hope I can pull something good together. Most of us are vegan so it'll be okay and maybe mother,father and brother in law can have meat the night before or something. We don't allow it in our home and since being pregnant I have a lower level of stomach tolerance for things. I'm kinda stuck when it comes to group meals because I might come off as self-righteous or something but it's really just that the smell turns me off eating. I so want to make a nice meal that everyone will enjoy and not notice meat 'missing'. Could I pass the menu by you all once I have one?
ETA- If you think a baby doesn't need a computer, ask our laptops what they think. This will be for use in the playroom and when he's fussy we do put on some youtube clips.
alsoETA- I think an exchange would be fun!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Ion has taken to biting. And not just my nipples. He gets super hyper and laughs his butt off and bites fast and hard. He'll go back and forth between Kamrin and I jumping on us and biting. He'll bite my belly, bite the pillow, bite Kam's wrist, bite my toe, bite Kam's face on and on and on. If I am jerky enough to say ouch or pull away he'll go from giggling to bawling and yelling "ABB-DABB-BU-BUB" like I am the worst mama ever. So I let him bite me.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

What's going on?? I had to look for us on page 2!








I cannot believe it's December. I cannot believe our babies are somewhere close to the 8 month mark. I cannot believe that I have started to think about possibly having another







:. I really really really thought I was sure I was done, but I have been having these thoughts...
Arlo has started worming around on the floor, so I guess it won't be long now until he is eating power cords and dust bunnies. (jk!!) Hopefully it will start to wear him out and he will sleep better!
CorbinsMama, pippa is a sweety! And Queen, I could eat Eva up, those rolls are cute! I hope your opening went well.
We are making all our gifts this year. Dp is knitting socks, and I am knitting mittens. For Finn we are making a model of my parents farm and I am going to make some felted animals out of roving. I am also knitting creatures/dolls for my niece and nephews. I'll probably knit something cute for Arlo too.
Well, I really should get off the computer and do some knitting, lol!
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Geez, when do you get the time to knit all that stuff?
I'm totally in awe!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

only 8 more posts to go!!
I'm gonna need a senior title...start brainstorming ladies,







!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

oh and I'd be up for an exchange...


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Geez, when do you get the time to knit all that stuff?
I'm totally in awe!

well, these are just my goals, who knows if it will actually happen! Thankfully dp knits too, so when I fall behind, he helps out







:


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
CorbinsMama, pippa is a sweety!

Thank you!

Quote:

For Finn we are making a model of my parents farm and I am going to make some felted animals out of roving.
That sounds so precious! I would love to see pics when it is done.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Holy! in like 45 seconds you guys wrote a bunch of stuff!
thanks- the opening went well. I met a woman and we talked babies-yay.

Finn'smama- definately something about Canada









um...man, I just go blank when I get here!
A


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

As always-cute, cute kids!!! I love this group. I finished my Christmas shopping today! Yay! Less than $100. We drew names this year-FINALLY! We actually have lots of snow this year...I love snow! I love the sparkly white...and being all cozy in bed with my hot rice pack...sigh...DH is always studying and still sleeping downstairs. Hot rice packs are great gifts! We are going to OR on the 17th. Medford.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Uh, let's see..

Krismarie - I'm planning to go back east with the kids in March. Let's make a plan. hanno, are you in?

Queen - glad the show went well, you must be relieved.

We'll send a lovely package of jams to the family and will buy a few items for the kids. I'm going to give the bulk of Max's list to my fam, as they always get great gifts for him. I've been planning stocking fillers for Max and Scarlet, but haven't really gotten past that yet. For my neices and nephews, I'll be making some fun stockings filled with goodies and a few things I've had on my list for them. I just bought a sweet little pottery tea set for my nieces, 6 and 2, that should be fun for them, they are such girly girls.







:

I was practicing sewing the stockings the other night and made one from an old sweater of mine and it came out more like a high heel stocking, pointy toe and all. Max tried it on and it looked like an elf shoe, so he asked me to make another and now he has little elf socks for Christmas.









We got our tree today, the earliest I've ever gotten a tree. It was a perfect morning, snowing! We got two trees, big one for downstairs and a small one for upstairs in the loft (where Maxie likes to play alot - hoping it will be his room sometimes soon







), which Max and I decorated today. It was wonderful, he is so excited for Christmas.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

just subbing, around here it sounds like it's gonna be a long night, lotsa fussiness today, top teeth nearly thru the gums








we'll see how it goes, and i'll try to be back soon with pictures.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
just subbing, around here it sounds like it's gonna be a long night, lotsa fussiness today, top teeth nearly thru the gums








we'll see how it goes, and i'll try to be back soon with pictures.










Hope it went ok.

Romi lost her voice. She sounds terrible. And she's coughing, poor thing. BUT she had the best night so far!! Went to bed at 7pm, and woke at 3am to nurse, I was in shock







My boobs were really full and she fell asleep on the boob (which she never does since she nurses so darn fast, but there was more milk in there than usual). Then she woke again at 6am to nurse. She's still sleeping and it's almost 8am. No fever.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

MaxiMom: Jams, what a great idea for gifts!! I should've thought of that...

CorbinsMama : Pippa is a cutie!

hanno: problems with superbaby? I keep on thinking of the Incredibles when I think of your family!!
Vegan meal: that would be a hard sell in our family. I'd love to look at your menu... I'm always impressed by the imaginative menu planning that vegans come up with. We have a restaurant in Montreal, don't know if you heard of it, called Chu Chais and it's vegetarian (They do have vegan options) but the cool thing is that they make meat-like foods. The have vegetarian shrimps, chicken, pork, and it's amazingly good!! It even looks like the real thing.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hey all

maximom--those elf shoes sound cute...you should post a pic! how old is max? he sounds like such a sweet boy. kaylo is at the most intense age (and he's an intense kid)... he's so picky about what he wears, eats, reads, sees, on and on and on.

finnsmama--i love that your dp knits!

hanno-that's rough...all that biting. hopefully it's just a teething thing?? i feel like kaylo did it some too--but not quite that bad.

doudat---glad she doesn't have a fever this morn...i can't believe she's slept the longest while she is sick--my kids always wake up every 1/2 hour when they are sick--

did someone say their dp was making wooden toys?? i'm going through our toys and getting rid of any they make me wary of lead. i've turned into a sort of lead-freak now that i know that so much of my house is lead-y. i at least want their toys to be really good.

my bestfriend came up to watch the boys last night since dh is milking and i had to go to work (...yea, we still don't have a babysitter around here...







) and i ended up staying up until 2 talking to her....and of course this was a morning both boys were up before 6:00. luckily kaylo watched a little pbs in bed for a while (we have a tv in our room too, queen...but we only get the public channel)...but neither went back to sleep. i'm going to be ready for bed by 2pm today.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Krismarie - Max is the same age as Kaylo, born 2/12/04, and VERY particular about things, too. Clothes, food, routines, etc. He is very sweet, but can give me such grief sometimes! And so curious about every little thing, sometimes I just want him to be quiet and not ask me so many questions.

So, Max was up at 4am for about an hour and now Scarlet is up at 6am, what's going on!! Oh well, at least I got the fire going and it's quiet. Hey, she just crawled back to the bedroom, maybe we can go back to sleep now. (do we have a fingers crossed smiley?)


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

doudat - hope Romi is feeling ok, that must sound kind of cute, though. Yes, we made so much jam this summer, time to send it off in fancy little packages.









I'm sure we'll all be glad when teething is done!~


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Krismarie - Max is the same age as Kaylo, born 2/12/04, and VERY particular about things, too. Clothes, food, routines, etc. He is very sweet, but can give me such grief sometimes! And so curious about every little thing, sometimes I just want him to be quiet and not ask me so many questions.

So, Max was up at 4am for about an hour and now Scarlet is up at 6am, what's going on!! Oh well, at least I got the fire going and it's quiet. Hey, she just crawled back to the bedroom, maybe we can go back to sleep now. (do we have a fingers crossed smiley?)

wow, i didn't know they were so close! how crazy--both of our kids are so very close in age!

yes, we do








:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

We had a decent night yay! He slept from midnight to around 3:30am, and then again till around 7 before getting up to feed a second time. He did wake a bit early at 11:30am, but I can deal with that.

We bought a couple more presents last night so we are practically done, which is nice.

We also went out with my inlaws yesterday afternoon and had some family pictures made. We also got a couple of pictures of just Desmond. He is so cute, he was basically standing with no support for one of the pictures, which was amazing, especially since it was for 2 or 3 minutes, eek!

Today is going to be a lot of errands mainly, a couple of stops for presents and then normal shopping for groceries and such, maybe we'll stop in the New Trader Joes while we are out and see what they have.

I would be interested in the gift exchange as well if we do it.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I forgot my rant about my Mother in Law. Now i love my Mother in Law she is a great person and we get along well. However, what ever gave her the idea that soda is appropriate for an 8 month old baby? After pictures yesterday we got a snack at the food court, I had lemonade and she had coke. She gave Desmond some of my lemonade, it was only a drop to be fair but still, I hadn't noticed her doing it because I was talking to DH at the time. She was commenting on giving him a taste of her Coke too.

Sigh both of us and my father in law just kind of looked at her like she was insane. I also made the comment about no soda for him if she wanted to babysit him before he hits 4. Because you know I really don't need her giving him tastes of foods DH and I don't feel are appropriate. Both DH and I are kind of boogling at the thought of giving a 8 month old soda. I mean he hasn't even had water, let alone juice, and he so doesn't need soda.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

What is it with people wanting to feed babies crap?? My own mother always wants to do this. It drives me nuts. And pop of all things!








Speaking of MILs, mine was over last night and the first thing she always asks about Arlo is if he's sleeping through. I always look at her like she's crazy and tell he no in a way that tells her I would be worried if he wasn't.







She asks every time though. She finally just stopped asking about Finn's sleep habits







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

:




























:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

hanno: problems with superbaby? I keep on thinking of the Incredibles when I think of your family!!
Vegan meal: that would be a hard sell in our family. I'd love to look at your menu... I'm always impressed by the imaginative menu planning that vegans come up with. We have a restaurant in Montreal, don't know if you heard of it, called Chu Chais and it's vegetarian (They do have vegan options) but the cool thing is that they make meat-like foods. The have vegetarian shrimps, chicken, pork, and it's amazingly good!! It even looks like the real thing.

I hadn't heard of that restaurant. I did once go to a very expensive one where everything is covered in tinfoil inside and a very small punkish one I think near Maryanne street.
I hope Romi feels better soon!!
Ion is well from his cold but not me, I'm so super sick still.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
What is it with people wanting to feed babies crap?? My own mother always wants to do this. It drives me nuts. And pop of all things!








Speaking of MILs, mine was over last night and the first thing she always asks about Arlo is if he's sleeping through. I always look at her like she's crazy and tell he no in a way that tells her I would be worried if he wasn't.







She asks every time though. She finally just stopped asking about Finn's sleep habits







:

WhyohWhy do people ask this? And how to answer? I still get up in the night to pee and sometimes have a snack or a drink, why can't the baby?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







:




























:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Oh, yeah....kewpie -- how have you been dealing with the "I am almost asleep and my gums hurt so I am going to bite you, but I won't stay asleep with out your nipple in my mouth" baby. You mentioned a couple of times in your posts that Scout was doing that, and Micah has been doing the same. But, I have _no clue_ what to do about it!! If you or anyone else have any advice about this, I would love to hear.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I wish I knew what to tell you, but she did it for like a week and then just STOPPED. (I shouldn't jinx myself, though - I think it's only been a few days days since she last bit me)







:

I spoke too soon. Crap. 2 bites in the last 2 days.







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

congrats on 1,000 finnsmama!!














:


----------



## babycatcher01 (Nov 28, 2005)

Anyone with snow? We got our fair share about two feet in five days. Be back soon with some sledding pics of the kids, Urijah dosnt like the cold though.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
WhyohWhy do people ask this? And how to answer? I still get up in the night to pee and sometimes have a snack or a drink, why can't the baby?

My thoughts exactly! if only we could have synchronized peeing and snacking









I just realized I no longer have a two piece swimsuit other than my maternity one (it's way too big now) and I have no idea how I'm going to nurse Johnny at all modestly when we are at the waterpark tomorrow....I''m pretty comfortable NIP - but taking my clothes off is too much







I'm going to have to give this one some thought. My swimsuit is a super tight racing style so there really is no option but take it partially off (which is hard)...I guess I will just escape to the bathroom or figure out some type of really good cover..


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I hadn't heard of that restaurant. I did once go to a very expensive one where everything is covered in tinfoil inside and a very small punkish one I think near Maryanne street.
I hope Romi feels better soon!!
Ion is well from his cold but not me, I'm so super sick still.

I went to the tinfoil one! And the food wasn't so great either







:
And I know the one on Marianne, but I never went. Wow, you sure know your way around Montreal, did you ever live here?
I hope you feel better soon







Being sick and taking care of active kiddos is the worst.

Romi is much better. Her voice came back and we even made it to see santa at the local shopping center. Liam was too scared and had to have daddy with him, but romi was laid back and just sat on the man's lap, no problem.

Oh, and dh and I finally dtd this afternoon, hurray for a new sectional sofa







It was nice to reconnect even if only for 15 mins while the kids were napping







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

Originally Posted by MaxiMom
Krismarie - Max is the same age as Kaylo, born 2/12/04, and VERY particular about things, too. Clothes, food, routines, etc. He is very sweet, but can give me such grief sometimes!

Yep, that's liam as well... I'm always confused about you americans and birth dates, are your kids born in december or february? I'm assuming february since Krismarie has 02/04... Anyhoo, liam is 3 and is terribly hard to handle these days. But only when Romi is around. When she's not there, he's very sweet. But just today he managed to scratch her face, push her a few times, grab the toys she has in her hands, shake her... He does it very sweetly: I want to hug romi. He then proceeds to hug her by the neck and swing her around. It's exasperating. I don't know what to do with him anymore. When he scratched her, he was petting her cheeks and out of nowhere he just dug his nails in, right below her eye. And if she's standing holding on to something (today it was a box), he'll just grab the box and she falls on her face. She had a nosebleed from that today. And when you ask him why he does it, he just says he wanted the box. Or he wanted to scratch her. Ok, I'm just going on and on but I feel like crying. I don't know what to do to make him not hurt her.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babycatcher01* 
Anyone with snow? We got our fair share about two feet in five days. Be back soon with some sledding pics of the kids, Urijah dosnt like the cold though.

were expecting a huge snowfall in the next couple days. And I have yet to buy a sled for Liam... It'll be pretty that's for sure!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







:




























:









Woo-hoo!!! Happy 1000 you crazy gal!!!







:







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 








Hope it went ok.

Romi lost her voice. She sounds terrible. And she's coughing, poor thing. BUT she had the best night so far!! Went to bed at 7pm, and woke at 3am to nurse, I was in shock







My boobs were really full and she fell asleep on the boob (which she never does since she nurses so darn fast, but there was more milk in there than usual). Then she woke again at 6am to nurse. She's still sleeping and it's almost 8am. No fever.

Holy sleeping!! Hope she feels better though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Because you know I really don't need her giving him tastes of foods DH and I don't feel are appropriate. Both DH and I are kind of boogling at the thought of giving a 8 month old soda. I mean he hasn't even had water, let alone juice, and he so doesn't need soda.

Yes, my mother too! I think it's the age- they were giving us craaazy things by the time we were 3 months old! And especially for us, we are all perfectly healthy with no allergies, my mom figures what the heck!? She thinks it's funny,and is sneaky about it. I do know that it's just 'tastes' and no significant amount, and I don't care enough to make a big deal, but I still give her a hard time.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







:




























:







































Way to go mama!!!! now I have to catch up too- probably not this year though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh, and dh and I finally dtd this afternoon, hurray for a new sectional sofa







It was nice to reconnect even if only for 15 mins while the kids were napping







:























:














:
way to go mama!







: I bet it was worth the wait!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I just realized I no longer have a two piece swimsuit other than my maternity one (it's way too big now) and I have no idea how I'm going to nurse Johnny at all modestly when we are at the waterpark tomorrow....I''m pretty comfortable NIP - but taking my clothes off is too much







I'm going to have to give this one some thought. My swimsuit is a super tight racing style so there really is no option but take it partially off (which is hard)...I guess I will just escape to the bathroom or figure out some type of really good cover..









Oooh, that's a tough one- sounds really difficult- too bad, a bikini is soo easy! Hey, it's a good reason to go buy a new one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Yep, that's liam as well... I'm always confused about you americans and birth dates, are your kids born in december or february? I'm assuming february since Krismarie has 02/04... Anyhoo, liam is 3 and is terribly hard to handle these days. But only when Romi is around. When she's not there, he's very sweet. But just today he managed to scratch her face, push her a few times, grab the toys she has in her hands, shake her... He does it very sweetly: I want to hug romi. He then proceeds to hug her by the neck and swing her around. It's exasperating. I don't know what to do with him anymore. When he scratched her, he was petting her cheeks and out of nowhere he just dug his nails in, right below her eye. And if she's standing holding on to something (today it was a box), he'll just grab the box and she falls on her face. She had a nosebleed from that today. And when you ask him why he does it, he just says he wanted the box. Or he wanted to scratch her. Ok, I'm just going on and on but I feel like crying. I don't know what to do to make him not hurt her.

Sounds like his feelings are misguided into agression- lately I've found Axel doing things that were like he just didn't have enough self-control not to. Today he just picked up a full cup of water and dumped it straight on the floor, for no good reason (twice). And physically he's always drumming his fists on things, himself, other people, together, or just breaking out in various dances and such, it's like he's got the urge and the energy, and it just _gets out_. Other examples are more destructive- and sometimes purposely defiant. I'm actually amazed Axel hasn't been rough with Eva. Although, Liam and Kaylo are 10 mos older than Axel. I think Liam must feel jealous. I know my mom says I bit my sister until she bit me back. But also, he doesn't know his own strength, he's probably overwhelmed with love and jealousy at the same time- like you know how something's sooo cute you just want to squish it? He has to deal with that feeling- I think it must be tough!
A
Sorry for rambling. I was just thinking about this.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

yeah, I agree with what you're saying, but it's tough. By the way, Liam is 2 mths older than Axel, not 10mths








I do agree that it mst be a mixture of love and jealousy. And he has so much energy and it's hard to direct it well in the winter. Summer was easy: the park! But he won't stay out in the cold for hours... Indoors is hell.
But like I said, he's a sweetie when I'm alone with him.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I just realized I no longer have a two piece swimsuit other than my maternity one (it's way too big now) and I have no idea how I'm going to nurse Johnny at all modestly when we are at the waterpark tomorrow....I''m pretty comfortable NIP - but taking my clothes off is too much







I'm going to have to give this one some thought. My swimsuit is a super tight racing style so there really is no option but take it partially off (which is hard)...I guess I will just escape to the bathroom or figure out some type of really good cover..









When I nursed in my one-piece suit I'd wrap a towel over my shoulders and a bit over my front and then *quickly* pull down the front and latch dd on... I don't think anyone ever saw any skin this way... it just looked like I was holding her with us both wrapped up in a towel.

I'm about half done my Christmas shopping... besides the kids, I'm having a hard time shopping for people closest to me (my parents and dh). I'm just stumped with trying to get them something that is thoughtful but not crazy expensive... I do knit and have projects for all three of them on needles right now but I *know* that I'm not going to be able to finish these in time. Any creative ideas out there?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
yeah, I agree with what you're saying, but it's tough. By the way, Liam is 2 mths older than Axel, not 10mths








I do agree that it mst be a mixture of love and jealousy. And he has so much energy and it's hard to direct it well in the winter. Summer was easy: the park! But he won't stay out in the cold for hours... Indoors is hell.
But like I said, he's a sweetie when I'm alone with him.









sorry, duh- i was just going on krismarie's post, and didn't look at your sig.
axel is perfect when i'm alone with him too- it's so weird. maybe it's b/c he's getting all my attention?
i just came across this thread when I was searching swearing (don't ask







) and it has some interesting things about redirecting. a lot of it is about adults, but maybe it's a good idea for kids like ours.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...light=swearing
totally hear you about the indoors/outdoors. Last week I vowed to beat Axel at his own game by playing out in the snow for hours, until he collapses into exhaustion when we come in.







However, I'm pretty sure that is impossible.
A


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm always confused about you americans and birth dates, are your kids born in december or february? I'm assuming february since Krismarie has 02/04...

It makes more sense if you think about how US-ians write out the date longhand:

Today's date would be December 1, 2007. So, 12/01/07. I, however, write my dates as 1 December 2007 (or 1 xii 2007), so I'm constantly messing up logs and ledgers.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh- and before I sign off- hanno I saw your post on my birth story- you really should write one, even if it's just in your journal- i regretted not writing one out long for axel- you'll treasure it. And, when you have more kids, you'll focus on the most recent one.
I love to rethink my births. Over and over.
Well, Eva's moreso.
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Regarding our toddlers, I agree on all counts, it's love and aggression and jealousy all rolled into one, and hopefully it all balances out soon. Ultimate, do you have any words of wisdom with four children?

Sometimes Max likes to play with Scarlet, tickle or shake her around and just does it too hard and it takes me three, four, five times telling him to stop until he finally calms down. I always know he's done something to her when I hear her cry and he runs into the bedroom and shuts the door. I'm sure it's normal but hard to deal with, of course. I just know my bro beat me up when I was a kid, so I keep telling Scarlet to get used to it and Max, that someday Scarlet will be big enough to hit back.









Yes, February 12, 2004. We laugh 'cause he was born in a log cabin on Abraham Lincoln's birthday.

I didn't record my birth story for Max, but did so for Scarlet in my journal. I do, however, have more photos of Max's birth (in the birthing tub, etc.), so I have a more visual memory of his. Plus his being more traumatic, I'll never forget it. I am glad I got Scarlet's in writing, and in a journal that is very special to me, I've had it for so long (does that sound weird? anyway...).


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
I'm about half done my Christmas shopping... besides the kids, I'm having a hard time shopping for people closest to me (my parents and dh). I'm just stumped with trying to get them something that is thoughtful but not crazy expensive... I do knit and have projects for all three of them on needles right now but I *know* that I'm not going to be able to finish these in time. Any creative ideas out there?

Dh is hard for me, too, as he always says he doesn't want anything for Christmas. But I've been browsing through some Martha Stewart Christmas books







and have gotten some fun ideas as far as wrapping and embellishing simple gifts to make them more special. That said, for dh, I'll probably get him some things I know he needs (tshirts, socks, etc.) and a fun thing or two and then wrap them creatively so it's fun and Christmasy for both of us.

Ho ho ho!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

just sharing a bit

__
https://flic.kr/p/2082564509

I'm lurking but too sick to form a proper post.







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I went to the tinfoil one! And the food wasn't so great either







:
And I know the one on Marianne, but I never went. Wow, you sure know your way around Montreal, did you ever live here?
I hope you feel better soon







Being sick and taking care of active kiddos is the worst.

Romi is much better. Her voice came back and we even made it to see santa at the local shopping center. Liam was too scared and had to have daddy with him, but romi was laid back and just sat on the man's lap, no problem.

Oh, and dh and I finally dtd this afternoon, hurray for a new sectional sofa







It was nice to reconnect even if only for 15 mins while the kids were napping







:

Yes and they had some gimmick about having to eat all your food...

I lived in Montreal for 3 years before meeting my husband and moving to the US. I wish it were the other way around but things happen for a reason I suppose. I lived in an apartment in Verdun and in the crappy white apartment building across from Parc LaFountaine. It was walking distance to everything including my work a half a block away, at Yves Rocher







:
I totally admit to missing the tamtams because I'm a dork.

Yay for you and DH! we've only managed once since baby, but we cuddle tons.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Gah. It seems like I posted just a couple weeks ago that AF was back. But it was just barely there - only enough to be slightly a nuissance. Well, last night I started having bad cramps and AF is going full-force this morning.







: Bleh! But I suppose the return of fertility explains my increase in libido, which is a plus, I guess.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I also had a light AF and now three super heavy ones. I'm not sure if they are heavy because they are pp or because I had a non hormonal IUD inserted. Anyone have thoughts?

PS - Abby had her first weekend with Grandma so I could help DH with our kitchen remodel. Everything went great, except I got sick so I couldn't help DH after all







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Sounds like his feelings are misguided into agression- lately I've found Axel doing things that were like he just didn't have enough self-control not to. Today he just picked up a full cup of water and dumped it straight on the floor, for no good reason (twice). And physically he's always drumming his fists on things, himself, other people, together, or just breaking out in various dances and such, it's like he's got the urge and the energy, and it just _gets out_. Other examples are more destructive- and sometimes purposely defiant. I'm actually amazed Axel hasn't been rough with Eva. Although, Liam and Kaylo are 10 mos older than Axel. I think Liam must feel jealous. I know my mom says I bit my sister until she bit me back. But also, he doesn't know his own strength, he's probably overwhelmed with love and jealousy at the same time- like you know how something's sooo cute you just want to squish it? He has to deal with that feeling- I think it must be tough!
A
Sorry for rambling. I was just thinking about this.

wow, kaylo is JUST like that! i agree with the love and jealousy...kaylos "plays" with zenon and i can say be gentle 1000 times and he still will drive his trucks on zenon soooo hard or bounce a ball on him and it turns into clubbing. i'm starting to think that kaylo's stuttering is zenon related too. ooh and he has regressed to chewing on things all the time--toys, hands, etc and i think that may be zenon related too. maybe b/c we all are talking about zenon's teeth.
oh the energy problem...the winter is soo hard. he gets cold or can't even move well when he's bundled up. so he gets crazy inside. i wish there was an indoor playground around here.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

I was just wondering last night, who _hasn't_ gotten their period back? I'm amazed mine hasn't. Too bad for you guys who have- and it doesn't even seem that they're irregular! Isn't is so annoying after going af-free for so long? but then, as kewpie-o points out-there is a plus side!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i've joined all of you who have had horrible nights. we were in bed for 11 hours! buuuuut zenon woke up crying at least once an hour (he's never really woken up crying before) and then nursed a bunch. and then, of course, kaylo woke up hungry and woke up with his leg aches (huge scream-fest). it twas a long night.

and kaylo's bday is feb 21, doudat









maximom--i like that--born in a log cabin on lincoln's bday. hehe.

arismom--no experience with iud, but i'd think a non-hormonal one wouldn't affect flow ??


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

no period here...i started mine 6 mo pp after kaylo, so i keep thinking (and sometimes feeling) like it will start. i'm ok with not having it...i actually think i'd want it if we were dtd so i'd know when i was fertile...but since i never feel like dtd, no period is great!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
just sharing a bit

__
https://flic.kr/p/2082564509

I'm lurking but too sick to form a proper post.







:

Boy that boy of yours is sooo cute! I love the pic of him sleeping in his seat- I think we just got Eva the same seat. He's just so sweet-very good looking! And your husband is so cute!! more pics of him!







(i love pics of the mamas and the daddys too) You guys are all beautiful- (sorry, I tend to judge people on how well they would paint- look at her wrists, he's got a great back, what nice curves!







I'm so judgemental!







) actually I was looking at the one with you in it, and I was studying your outfit- you look so beautiful and creative- but you've got like 4 layers there- doesn't that take time and effort to arrange?(and the earings and the kercheif- Seriously, I'm like, same jeans, same shirt, and if it's yesterday's, bonus, becuase I don't have to think about it. My style has totally gone down the tubes- I'm getting seriously slack. Half my stuff doesn't fit me at all- and it's only mildly annoying. I would love to go shopping (spend $100 at goodwill) but I don't have the time nor energy.







:
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i've joined all of you who have had horrible nights. we were in bed for 11 hours! buuuuut zenon woke up crying at least once an hour (he's never really woken up crying before) and then nursed a bunch. and then, of course, kaylo woke up hungry and woke up with his leg aches (huge scream-fest). it twas a long night.

OH, mama, sounds awful!







What was up with zenon? teeth? I think eva's getting one on her right side too.
does kaylo get growing pains? i remember those when i was a kid, but that sounds awful. hang in there today- do you drink coffee? i love coffee







:

I woke up 1 time last night, to feed eva. that's it, one time. I went to bed at a responsible hour, 11, ( I was haunting the house after everyone else was asleep- it's delicious isn't it?) and Axel even slept to 7:30. We've had freezing rain here too, and it's snowing again (on top of our 2 feet) so it's a nice little snow day. Dh already took Axe out to plow, and eva's napping. Ahhh...
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
OH, mama, sounds awful!







What was up with zenon? teeth? I think eva's getting one on her right side too.
does kaylo get growing pains? i remember those when i was a kid, but that sounds awful. hang in there today- do you drink coffee? i love coffee







:

I woke up 1 time last night, to feed eva. that's it, one time. I went to bed at a responsible hour, 11, ( I was haunting the house after everyone else was asleep- it's delicious isn't it?) and Axel even slept to 7:30. We've had freezing rain here too, and it's snowing again (on top of our 2 feet) so it's a nice little snow day. Dh already took Axe out to plow, and eva's napping. Ahhh...
A

oh yes, i looove coffee. in fact, it would be a perfect morning if kaylo was outside with dh and zenon was napping and i was sipping my coffee







so i hope that's what you are doing!









i actually feel alright right now...but i'll be ready for bed by 2pm, i'm sure. i hope it was his teeth...i was afraid he was getting sick again! and kaylo's legs--not sure. maybe growing pains. someone scared me and said it could be related to his high lead level two years ago. i hope it's just growing pains. i think the screaming fit about it is more of his age.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I was just wondering last night, who _hasn't_ gotten their period back?

I had a period on the day of my 6 week check-up. I guess it came early since I was pumping and Pippa was being tube and bottle fed. Then I had a seriously heavy period 2 weeks later, and then a couple more in 2 week intervals. But now that she is nursing consistently -- and constantly! -- I haven't had one since September. With DS I didn't get it back for a year, which was wonderful. I didn't want it.

Pip allowed me a whole 3 hours sleep Saturday night, and 8 hours last night, but woke every hour or so, crying, wiggling, or just generally fussing. Ugh. Those two teeth ought to be through any day now and I know we all will feel better then!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I spoke too soon. Crap. 2 bites in the last 2 days.







:

Oh, no!! I'm sorry! Micah bit me (I really think it is a teething, my gums hurt so bad, and I just need to bite on SOMEthing, but I need to go to sleep, bite) once since I posted about it. He was almost asleep, but I took the chance (not that it took much of an effort) and yelped "Ouch!"....He pulled off, whimpered/cried for about 5 seconds, went right back to nursing, and went to sleep. No more bites since then, but his gums haven't seemed to bother him the last couple of days as much either.







But, Scout has teeth doesn't she? It hurts bad enough with just gums...I couldn't imagine with teeth.









I have been kind of curious....*Could we take a tooth inventory?* It seems like Micah is one of the only gummy smiley babies left here....So just to start it off....
No teeth here yet!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babycatcher01* 
Anyone with snow? We got our fair share about two feet in five days. Be back soon with some sledding pics of the kids, Urijah dosnt like the cold though.

We have barely even had any really cold days yet....I think maybe 3 or 4. Yesterday it was in the low 60s for the high! (It is a little chillier today -- a cold front moved in after a small bit of rain last night.) We will be lucky if we see any snow at ALL this year. Although, I do dream of a white Christmas for Micah's first. I know that it is probably fruitless, but I can hope!







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Miracle! Scarlet didn't wake at all until 6:30 this morning, woohoo! Then slept another hour and a half. Unfortunately, Max wet the bed, but they both slept well at least. Guess I needed to change the sheets anyway.

I skipped a cycle this month. Don't get any ideas, I don't feel pregnant and I would highly doubt the possibility. The deed only happens about once a month around here.
















hanno - hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

ShyDaisi - Scarlet has four teeth already and two more I can feel coming in. She's a biter, too. Yeeow!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I have been kind of curious....*Could we take a tooth inventory?* It seems like Micah is one of the only gummy smiley babies left here....So just to start it off....
No teeth here yet!


Desmond has 4 teeth and is getting in 2 more. I have been expecting the two he is getting any day for about 2 weeks now, so no clue when they will actually appear though.

Last night's sleep was decent, he woke up around 3am, which wasn't too bad since he went down at 10pm. He was then up and down till we got up for the day at 11am. Once he is in our bed I really don't count how many times he is up since half the time I don't remember.

I am almost done with all of my holiday shopping thanks to this weekend, only have 2 gifts left for DH, 2 left for me, a couple Haba toys for Desmond and a gift for my father in law, left to buy. Yay!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abby just has two bottom teeth, and I think she is teething right now - typically, which are the next to come in? I can't tell where she is hurting?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

wow you all have been busy!! i have a cold blah and will have to catchup later!
Caroline had her check up on Friday and was only 17lbs 14 oz, 27 1/4 inches!
and she can crawl forward enough to get a toy she reallllly wants.

bbl


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Romi is blissfully tooth-free!









But I've mentionned this before, Liam got his first tooth at 13mths... I guess I'm not really expecting them to pop anytime soon.

Oh and AF is not back. Yet. But, and how to say this delicately, I've been, hum, _moist-ier_ lately (eeew, that sounds so icky!), so I'm guessing my fertility is back







AF came back 18mths pp with liam but I was on Micronor with him. We're doing condoms now. All 3 times that we dtd. Lucky man


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hanno: gorgeous picture as always! Queen's comment made me go back and look at all your pictures more carefully, I decided I'd look from a knitter's standpoint: shape of heads, size of hands, increase, decrease









I wish you still lived in Montreal!! I could've lured you to my part of town (I live on Drolet, parallel to St-Denis street near the Jean-Talon market). And we could've hung out all the time!! I'd have a super crunchy friend!! Now I'm resenting your dh







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i've joined all of you who have had horrible nights. we were in bed for 11 hours! buuuuut zenon woke up crying at least once an hour (he's never really woken up crying before) and then nursed a bunch. and then, of course, kaylo woke up hungry and woke up with his leg aches (huge scream-fest). it twas a long night.

and kaylo's bday is feb 21, doudat









Misery loves company. Romi was (and still is) coughing all night. I am sooo tired. I love coffee and today I'm having a serious full-on love fest with my espresso machine







+ I live in little italy, so no weak stuff for me. I'm gonna be so wired by the end of the day!
Although right now I'm sipping a super indulgent hot cocoa, I made with dark chocolate, nutmeg, cinnamon and cardamom brilliantly tope with whipped cream. And I'm watching the snowstorm from our window with the sound of Romi coughing in her sleep. Bliss.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I was just wondering last night, who _hasn't_ gotten their period back? I'm amazed mine hasn't. Too bad for you guys who have- and it doesn't even seem that they're irregular! Isn't is so annoying after going af-free for so long? but then, as kewpie-o points out-there is a plus side!
A

Mine is still taking a break. Can't say I'm complaining!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I skipped a cycle this month. Don't get any ideas, I don't feel pregnant and I would highly doubt the possibility. The deed only happens about once a month around here









: :bouncers:







:







: :bouncers:
haha! how could you even _admit_ that knowing what I'd say??!! lol, hee hee, I told you.....so....maybe
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I have been kind of curious....*Could we take a tooth inventory?* It seems like Micah is one of the only gummy smiley babies left here....So just to start it off....
No teeth here yet!

Well two bottom here- although I was totally going to say none! Well no biting, yet- that's why I haven't commented on it b/c I don't even want to think about it!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh and AF is not back. Yet. But, and how to say this delicately, I've been, hum, _moist-ier_ lately (eeew, that sounds so icky!), so I'm guessing my fertility is back







AF came back 18mths pp with liam but I was on Micronor with him. We're doing condoms now. All 3 times that we dtd. Lucky man









lol,







moist-ier. good word
I've seen more evidence of fertility too- but nothin' yet. and condoms? no wonder it's been 3 times!!







:














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hanno: gorgeous picture as always! Queen's comment made me go back and look at all your pictures more carefully, I decided I'd look from a knitter's standpoint: shape of heads, size of hands, increase, decrease









Now I'm resenting your dh







:

Lol, good- after that post, I thought, you know, I think I sound a bit like a psycho stalker. but shape of heads sounds pretty weird too








and it's ok to resent the canadian-stealers. My family totally resents in the most loving way my bro-in-law for stealing my sister to the states.

A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

and no, I'm not on here _all the time,_ i'm just randomly checking in on my nice quiet snow-day.
A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So just for fun I got to change a poopy diaper, ewwww. Oh and Desmond has started only going every 2 or 3 days so it is double eww, and since he is on some solids, his poop has changed which makes it triple eww because I have to wash it out before putting it in the dirty diaper bag. I can really see where rolling up a disposable and trashing it would be nice after dealing with his new poopier gross diapers! I guess on the plus side it is only twice a week or so I have to deal with them, but why oh why couldn't he go on like a Sunday when DH is in charge of diaper duty? I think I need to get a small diaper pail for the bathroom so that I don't have to carry his wet/poopy diapers across the family room to get to the pail.

Now that I have gotten that out of my system, on a much nicer note, my playsilks just arrived today! And they are gorgeous, I love them, of course they arrived during Desmond's nap so he woke up and is grumpy and won't go back to sleep, but they are so pretty!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

doudat - you make me want to come to snowy Montreal!

ok, I've signed up for goodmamas newletter,


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh- and before I sign off- hanno I saw your post on my birth story- you really should write one, even if it's just in your journal- i regretted not writing one out long for axel- you'll treasure it. And, when you have more kids, you'll focus on the most recent one.
I love to rethink my births. Over and over.
Well, Eva's moreso.
A

I keep making excuses and I really think I could just use some help getting it written. Someone to ask questions to help me remember details, to help me focus on the positive without neglecting the negative. I would like to have it done by his birth day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Dh is hard for me, too, as he always says he doesn't want anything for Christmas. But I've been browsing through some Martha Stewart Christmas books







and have gotten some fun ideas as far as wrapping and embellishing simple gifts to make them more special. That said, for dh, I'll probably get him some things I know he needs (tshirts, socks, etc.) and a fun thing or two and then wrap them creatively so it's fun and Christmasy for both of us.

Ho ho ho!

This is such a sweet idea.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I was just wondering last night, who _hasn't_ gotten their period back? I'm amazed mine hasn't. Too bad for you guys who have- and it doesn't even seem that they're irregular! Isn't is so annoying after going af-free for so long? but then, as kewpie-o points out-there is a plus side!
A

No period here and good thing because I have no pads made, no underwear that fit and I don't know where my cup is or if I need the next size.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Boy that boy of yours is sooo cute! I love the pic of him sleeping in his seat- I think we just got Eva the same seat. He's just so sweet-very good looking! And your husband is so cute!! more pics of him!







(i love pics of the mamas and the daddys too) You guys are all beautiful- (sorry, I tend to judge people on how well they would paint- look at her wrists, he's got a great back, what nice curves!







I'm so judgemental!







) actually I was looking at the one with you in it, and I was studying your outfit- you look so beautiful and creative- but you've got like 4 layers there- doesn't that take time and effort to arrange?(and the earings and the kercheif- Seriously, I'm like, same jeans, same shirt, and if it's yesterday's, bonus, becuase I don't have to think about it. My style has totally gone down the tubes- I'm getting seriously slack. Half my stuff doesn't fit me at all- and it's only mildly annoying. I would love to go shopping (spend $100 at goodwill) but I don't have the time nor energy.







:
A

We make fun of the name of the seat "The Alpha Omega Elite" it's sounds so intense for a baby chair







I've thought the same of your husband







And don't think I haven't looked at your pics and thought "How is she so radiant all the time?" "My goodness, how does she paint and maintain an energy efficient home with 2 babies when I can barely wash my face or make dinner??"
Are you looking for even more work because I would totally commission a painting







: I'm not traditionally pretty but I do have strong and interesting features that I could see as fun to paint







A nursing painting would be ideal.
I put on many layers of clothing for the inlaws house or church because nothing really fits or covers everything or is warm enough. At home I don't care what shows









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 

I have been kind of curious....*Could we take a tooth inventory?* It seems like Micah is one of the only gummy smiley babies left here....So just to start it off....
No teeth here yet!

Two bottom teeth so far.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hanno: gorgeous picture as always! Queen's comment made me go back and look at all your pictures more carefully, I decided I'd look from a knitter's standpoint: shape of heads, size of hands, increase, decrease









I wish you still lived in Montreal!! I could've lured you to my part of town (I live on Drolet, parallel to St-Denis street near the Jean-Talon market). And we could've hung out all the time!! I'd have a super crunchy friend!! Now I'm resenting your dh







:

Or maybe a commission for toques and mittens?? We could use those as well!
(I am sooooo not crunchy, just a little crispy around the edges)
We do hope to move back one day but it may end up being Ottawa/ Hull because we're too anglo for a good job.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So just for fun I got to change a poopy diaper, ewwww. Oh and Desmond has started only going every 2 or 3 days so it is double eww, and since he is on some solids, his poop has changed which makes it triple eww because I have to wash it out before putting it in the dirty diaper bag. I can really see where rolling up a disposable and trashing it would be nice after dealing with his new poopier gross diapers! I guess on the plus side it is only twice a week or so I have to deal with them, but why oh why couldn't he go on like a Sunday when DH is in charge of diaper duty? I think I need to get a small diaper pail for the bathroom so that I don't have to carry his wet/poopy diapers across the family room to get to the pail.


A diaper sprayer could take care of it in a couple seconds









I'm feeling better today but still spacey headed.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I skipped a cycle this month. Don't get any ideas, I don't feel pregnant and I would highly doubt the possibility. The deed only happens about once a month around here.

















i hate to tell ya, but it only takes once to make a babe


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i hate to tell ya, but it only takes once to make a babe
















Yes.
Ion was our first time in 2 years !


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i signed up for the goodmama newsletter too...although i should not be spending money on those...

two bottom teeth here too.

i've found that i have times i'm "moist-er" also, but still no af...so maybe you are still safe to go condom free, doudat. i don't dare too though--that's why it'd be nice to have af back. wait...i forgot...i don't dtd.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I was just wondering last night, who _hasn't_ gotten their period back? I'm amazed mine hasn't. Too bad for you guys who have- and it doesn't even seem that they're irregular! Isn't is so annoying after going af-free for so long? but then, as kewpie-o points out-there is a plus side!
A

No period here yet... I'm not expecting it for awhile. With ds my period came back at 10 months (we weaned then... a long story). And with dd1 no period until 21 months. My dd1 nursed TONS up until 2 years (she didn't eat any significant amount of solids until then) and she was still actively nursing at night. I'd like to hope that I'll get many more months off this time around, but dd2 just doesn't nurse as much as dd1 did and I think she will take to solids much more than her sister did.

Hopefully I didn't just jinx myself







.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i signed up for the goodmama newsletter too...although i should not be spending money on those...

two bottom teeth here too.

i've found that i have times i'm "moist-er" also, but still no af...so maybe you are still safe to go condom free, doudat. i don't dare too though--that's why it'd be nice to have af back. wait...i forgot...i don't dtd.









Did my 3 times in 7 months raise the bar too high ?








I don't dare to go condomless, since dd is our last. I can't handle 3 kids in the city and I sure can't afford a nanny









If you buy GM, you should get together with Queen and I to qualify for free shipping, then we'd get cheap USPS shipping from you to us







I'm desperate for a OV one but can't fork out the 18$ shipping....


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh and I wanted to add: if we do a swap, it should be soon since a bunch of us are in Canada and mail is sloooow. Just a thought!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
and condoms? no wonder it's been 3 times!!







:














:

I know - I so HATE condoms, but that is what we use.







: I just don't like the way the pill messes w/ my body and I am too lazy to use NFP - plus DH is too scared to use just NFP w/o any other protection. So I guess it's raincoats for now. Phooey.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We make fun of the name of the seat "The Alpha Omega Elite" it's sounds so intense for a baby chair



















Okay, not to keep talking about my period, but man-o-man, it's bad! My crotch hurts, sort of like post-partum achy-ness. I almost peed myself today (I'm pretty sure a little trickled out) - and that happened to me right after having the baby too. And the cramps are pretty horrendous. Is it normal to feel like you just gave birth during your first pp period??







:

I think I have Christmas gifts figured out. I wanted to do more, but with money being tight, everyone in my family is getting framed portraits of Scout, an ornament, and some homemade baked goods. I can't resist buying for my niece and 2 nephews, so I am going to get them something nice. I am making a diaper bag for my niece because she is obsessed with doll babies. Inside, I will include a couple homemade doll cloth diapers and some other random baby supplies like bibs and booties and stuff. I thought about putting a couple newborn size baby bottles in it too, but I just out of stubbornness, I don't want to give her the idea that bottle-feeding is "normal". (although, I'm sure she probably already thinks that) For the two boys, I'm probably going to get them some cheapo Power Rangers and Elmo crap







:...because that is what they love and asked for.

Teeth inventory: 2 bottom teeth here.

Hhhmmm...what else? I dunno. I'll check back later.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i hate to tell ya, but it only takes once to make a babe
















Yeah, yeah, I know







, but we pull and pray, soooo, he pulled and I prayed, what can I say.









Don't worry, you'll all be the first to know.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Yes.
Ion was our first time in 2 years !









drop the odds! but what did you do for fun??!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I keep making excuses and I really think I could just use some help getting it written. Someone to ask questions to help me remember details, to help me focus on the positive without neglecting the negative. I would like to have it done by his birth day.

No period here and good thing because I have no pads made, no underwear that fit and I don't know where my cup is or if I need the next size.

We make fun of the name of the seat "The Alpha Omega Elite" it's sounds so intense for a baby chair







I've thought the same of your husband







And don't think I haven't looked at your pics and thought "How is she so radiant all the time?" "My goodness, how does she paint and maintain an energy efficient home with 2 babies when I can barely wash my face or make dinner??"
Are you looking for even more work because I would totally commission a painting







: I'm not traditionally pretty but I do have strong and interesting features that I could see as fun to paint







A nursing painting would be ideal.
I put on many layers of clothing for the inlaws house or church because nothing really fits or covers everything or is warm enough. At home I don't care what shows









Or maybe a commission for toques and mittens?? We could use those as well!
(I am sooooo not crunchy, just a little crispy around the edges)
We do hope to move back one day but it may end up being Ottawa/ Hull because we're too anglo for a good job.

A diaper sprayer could take care of it in a couple seconds








I'm feeling better today but still spacey headed.









For the birth story- you should just write a crappy job out one day, then you'll have something to add to and change until you're happy. That works well, otherwise you'll take forever to write it all down.
I need a knew cup too- do I really need to order the 'after vaginal birth' size?
I would love to do a painting of you! Anytime! Even for 'fun'!
We don't have the same seat actually, I have the slimmed down/less safe version. I looked at that seat and said 'good grief'.
Ottawa! Vote for Ottawa!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
No period here yet... I'm not expecting it for awhile. With ds my period came back at 10 months (we weaned then... a long story). And with dd1 no period until 21 months. My dd1 nursed TONS up until 2 years (she didn't eat any significant amount of solids until then) and she was still actively nursing at night. I'd like to hope that I'll get many more months off this time around, but dd2 just doesn't nurse as much as dd1 did and I think she will take to solids much more than her sister did.

Hopefully I didn't just jinx myself







.

wow, that sounds great- that would be so nice. I really enjoy not having to worry about it at all.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Goodmama stalkers- I'm on tonight so let me know!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Okay, not to keep talking about my period, but man-o-man, it's bad! My crotch hurts, sort of like post-partum achy-ness. I almost peed myself today (I'm pretty sure a little trickled out) - and that happened to me right after having the baby too. And the cramps are pretty horrendous. Is it normal to feel like you just gave birth during your first pp period??







:









I remember the first after Axel was like that. Like, what!?? It was crazy. Poor girl. Go have a glass of wine. And after that, my crotch ached every period. It sucked. Why? I have no idea. I actually fogot about it until you mentioned it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Yeah, yeah, I know







, but we pull and pray, soooo, he pulled and I prayed, what can I say.









Don't worry, you'll all be the first to know.









Haha, well we just throw caution to the wind. Aren't we bad? Just like a couple of teenagers.
ya right!
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm off... The GM is taking too darn long. I have 2 people that *might* get me a OV if they can... Which probably means no diaper for me. Oh well.

Oh, before I go, I totally got the crotch pain too. I had forgotten as well. Like pressure pain. Weird. I'm not looking forward to that again.

Maximom: I thought you weren't dtd?? What happened to that old excuse? I think Queen was bang on with you!

Dodo. Bonne nuit.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Glad I'm not alone and crazy with the whole crotch pain thing. Gees, the things our mommas never tell us!









DH and I are like teenagers in a different way.....DH just bought a Wii yesterday and I am addicted to Mario Galaxy and he has been playing Guitar Hero III for like 4 hours. I'm sad because Scout wouldn't really nap well today, I didn't get to play. And now Scout is asleep and DH is hogging it!









Speaking of which, I put Scout to bed at 7:30 this evening. She was so tired from not napping much today. I know it'll come back to bite me in the @ss. She'll be up at 3 am ready to party, I just know it. She has already waken up once to nurse so far.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay I give up, where can I find these Goodmama diapers? I want to at least see what they look like, not that I need anymore diapers.

We love our Wii, though we like our xbox 360 even more, and we're debating a ps2 and ps3 (though probably not on the ps3 till next December), of course the biggest problem is we have one tv, so even 2 consoles is a bit much, 4 might be overkill. I was going to get DH Guitar Hero 3 for the xbox 360 for the holidays, but I can't find it anywhere, so I may just get him a playstation 2 and a game or two and get him guitar hero 3 in Feb for Valentines day instead. Since nothing says "I love you honey" like a new video game







.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

Maximom: I thought you weren't dtd?? What happened to that old excuse? I think Queen was bang on with you!

Dodo. Bonne nuit.

Well compared to how often we used to dtd, I guess once a month doesn't seem like really doing it!







But hanno's got me beat with once in two years.









Ok, both my kids are still awake, what's going on? Like wide awake, darn it. Oh well, at least they are playing quietly and I can see what's up here. I should be doing the dishes though.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Glad I'm not alone and crazy with the whole crotch pain thing. Gees, the things our mommas never tell us!









DH and I are like teenagers in a different way.....DH just a Wii yesterday and I am addicted to Mario Galaxy and he has been playing Guitar Hero III for like 4 hours. I'm sad because Scout wouldn't really nap well today, I didn't get to play. And now Scout is asleep and DH is hogging it!









Speaking of which, I put Scout to bed at 7:30 this evening. She was so tired from not napping much today. I know it'll come back to bite me in the @ss. She'll be up at 3 am ready to party, I just know it. She has already waken up once to nurse so far.


We love our Wii







i want to get Mario galaxy for us! but for me i love wii sports lol and the kids and i love mario party 8 thats a blast, oh and tip for playing with a little one....ergo or mei tei on your back hehehe


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
We love our Wii







i want to get Mario galaxy for us! but for me i love wii sports lol and the kids and i love mario party 8 thats a blast, oh and tip for playing with a little one....ergo or mei tei on your back hehehe

I've found just giving him the extra controller with no batteries in it, works wonders when playing. That way he has his own controller and isn't quite as insistent about getting mine.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
We love our Wii, though we like our xbox 360 even more, and we're debating a ps2 and ps3 (though probably not on the ps3 till next December), of course the biggest problem is we have one tv, so even 2 consoles is a bit much, 4 might be overkill. I was going to get DH Guitar Hero 3 for the xbox 360 for the holidays, but I can't find it anywhere, so I may just get him a playstation 2 and a game or two and get him guitar hero 3 in Feb for Valentines day instead. Since nothing says "I love you honey" like a new video game







.

I think if I got Dh ANY of those consoles he'd wouldn't mind how infrequent our "escapades" are...He'd fall in love all over again.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks doudat for your supportive words, but to no avail, the night went just like I thought: she nursed constantly for hours








But.......the next morning the tooth was thru the gums!!! So she's better until the next one.
3 teeth down, how many left?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
did someone say their dp was making wooden toys?? i'm going through our toys and getting rid of any they make me wary of lead. i've turned into a sort of lead-freak now that i know that so much of my house is lead-y. i at least want their toys to be really good.









: That's me. Sorry I never got back to people who contacted me







: My Dh and his brothers are bummed, their maple supplier fell thru until spring. If anything changes I'll let you all know. Unless you don't care about what kind of wood. Let me know if pine's ok... it's just maple smoother, in general.

Also no AF here. I'm so glad







except for the libido part of course. But yeah now that some of you said the postpartum crampy aches are worse than pre-partum (is that a word?







) I feel like I don't mind if it ever comes back. It's been nice









I feel so festive lately, I think the holidays are way more fun with a baby. I feel like I'm forming traditions and seeing things differently, like TOTALLY different from the way I experienced holidays before. Anyone else feel that way? I'm trying to cherish it, I have a sneaking suspicion that it gets harder as kids get older and busier.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

doudat--we can do a gm order together sometime...i didn't stay on long enough to get anything this time.

i can't remember if i had crotch pain or not...







: i can't remember much when i'm bf









so, whoever wants to do an exchange...email me your addy to oldgatesfarm(@)gmail.com.

and what do we want to do--just a mama swap or include items for kids too--let me knoW... do we want to make a wishlist (sort of like we did with ddc exchange)? LMK soon!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

ok, thegoodmama.com
I'm a huge _________ (insert degrading adjective) I stayed up till midnight, to have her cart crash. Bla!
But a friend got some!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:

Yeah, yeah, I know , but we pull and pray, soooo, he pulled and I prayed, what can I say.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Haha, well we just throw caution to the wind. Aren't we bad? Just like a couple of teenagers.
ya right!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
ok, thegoodmama.com
I'm a huge _________ (insert degrading adjective) I stayed up till midnight, to have her cart crash. Bla!
But a friend got some!
A

that stiiinks! midnight for diapers


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh yeah...new vids of zenon

www.beesbeetsandbabies.blogspot.com


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh yeah...new vids of zenon

www.beesbeetsandbabies.blogspot.com










ah! he said it!!! I'm tearing up







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

my fave part of the video is when kaylo said "Smell my breff!"


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so, whoever wants to do an exchange...email me your addy to oldgatesfarm(@)gmail.com.

and what do we want to do--just a mama swap or include items for kids too--let me knoW... do we want to make a wishlist (sort of like we did with ddc exchange)? LMK soon!










Address sent, and I am good with either just a mama swap or a mama and kids swap. A wishlist might be nice though.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

A couple new pics of Scout:

Hi mom

Pretty baby skin


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

kris-Your videos are TOO cute!!! I love your voice-you sound so calm and peaceful---I aspire to that. What adorable kiddos.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh yeah...new vids of zenon

www.beesbeetsandbabies.blogspot.com









What cutie-pies!!! Funny, I always pronounced Zenon "Zeenon" and now I see it's "Zay-non". Of course I only pronounced it in my head but it surprised me nonetheless! And Kaylo is a doll, nothing close to crazy Liam, I loved his negotiation skills for the 2 cookies! Liam would've just yelled in my face to get more cookies


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
A couple new pics of Scout:

Hi mom

Pretty baby skin

What a pretty girl, and, of course, love the diaper


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
kris-Your videos are TOO cute!!! I love your voice-you sound so calm and peaceful---I aspire to that. What adorable kiddos.

i am most definately not calm and peaceful all the time







(like when i lost it with kaylo this morn!)







but i aspire to it too


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
What cutie-pies!!! Funny, I always pronounced Zenon "Zeenon" and now I see it's "Zay-non". Of course I only pronounced it in my head but it surprised me nonetheless! And Kaylo is a doll, nothing close to crazy Liam, I loved his negotiation skills for the 2 cookies! Liam would've just yelled in my face to get more cookies









oh yea...that was a rare moment (caught on film too







) he usually has a meltdown whenever i say no.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
A couple new pics of Scout:

Hi mom

Pretty baby skin

she is beautiful!! what pretty hair and eyes!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

so, how about some votes on how much to spend for exchange and who we are doing something for (mamas or mama/kids)


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I vote mama and kids, no idea how much. $30 would probably be my limit.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

To defy Hanno and her abandonment of Montreal, I vote mama only, just cause it would be easier since we're so last minute.
And Romi shows such blatant disregard for christmas anyways. You should've seen how she ignored santa the other day. The man had a tear in his eye from her obvious nonchalance.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I guess I'll toss in another vote for momma only. I know I never get myself anything because there are just so many cute things I want for Scout - so this might be a good chance to treat ourselves for once.







$25-$30 sounds reasonable to me


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i think the 25.00 range sounds good. and i'm up for mama or mama/kids except if we add the kids it sucks up a lot of the 25.00 limit...









so..i was making a huge batch of granola for xmas presents and my pyrex cake pan exploded. zenon was so scared. there was glass and granola EVERYWHERE!! (and now i have to buy a lot more stuff and do it again)







: at least he didn't get hurt--and kaylo slept through it all!

oh and zenon has pinkeye...i'm trying bm in the eye--hope it works quick! and hope kaylo doesn't get it...i can just imagine what fun it will be to squirt bm in his eyes


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

kewpie-o-- i snooped on your blog and saw the new flower bsww...i love it. i just saw those on a dipe website and want to get one for zenon







there is a new bummis wrap coming out (also in adorable prints) i think i'm going to try one of them too.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh and i just love her hair--it's pretty long already!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

$25 limit works for me, and I am fine with either just mama or mama/kid. I'm happy either way.

So we just had dinner and Desmond ate 3 stalks of broccoli, some Tilapia and some yogurt, much smaller amounts then me and DH but it reminded me my baby is 8 months old tomorrow and growing so fast.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
kewpie-o-- i snooped on your blog and saw the new flower bsww...i love it. i just saw those on a dipe website and want to get one for zenon







there is a new bummis wrap coming out (also in adorable prints) i think i'm going to try one of them too.









For anything Bummis, let me know. The store here in Montreal sells seconds and the covers range from 5 to 6.50$. They even have the new Super Brites. So if you want some, no problem. I'll get them and ship them out to you. I've done for a few mamas on Diaperswappers already


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

sorry, I vote mama only, or kid only. Moreso mama, though, I"m selfish like that! Oh no, but what to get??? the $30ish price range is perfect.
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi girls
Just a quick hello before I go to bed.
We're having a bit of a rough week here. Dp's boss decided not to pay him







:. He's basically going bankrupt and screwing everyone. So I've been a bit bummed because we wouldn't even be in this situation if we'd stayed out west. I guess I'm feeling a bit guilty although dp assures me he';s happy to be home and not to worry about it.
Thankfully my parents have helped us out and we were already making all our Christmas gifts so it's not too bad!
Other than that, things are pretty good...Arlo is trying desperately to crawl and is eating like crazy. He is loving food and today I actually mushed up a banana and spoon fed it to him







:and he had a great time with that. Gobbled it right up and everytime I slowed down he would hit my arm for more!
I may take you up on that offer for some bummis doudat-my dryer has been eating my covers







:
A

oh and krismarie I cannot believe Zenon and his talking! So cute..
And Scout is as adorable as ever!!

Oh and no af here





















: and Arlo has his two bottom teeth.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi girls. I'm dragging tonight. The kids both were up at 5:30 this morning. Scarlet napped but Max is still going strong. Amazing.

I'm up for a mama swap, too.

Wish I had a video cam, Scarlet is doing this head nodding thing now, so cute.

Gotta run.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
kewpie-o-- i snooped on your blog and saw the new flower bsww...i love it. i just saw those on a dipe website and want to get one for zenon







there is a new bummis wrap coming out (also in adorable prints) i think i'm going to try one of them too.









I love bummis - they're so dependable!

I'm thinking that I might finally go ahead and include a link to my blog in my siggy. The only thing that has been stopping me is paranoia that people I know IRL will somehow stumble across my posts here on MDC and then be led to my blog. I bitch and moan about a few friends and family members on the blog, so I keep it a secret.







But I think my paranoia is unfounded...because really, if anyone in my life is snoopy enough to google key words that would lead them to my personal posts on mommy boards like this, then they deserve to read what I have to say about them.









Yay - I'm excited about the swap!

finn'smama - gees - that really sucks about your DP's job!! I have fears of something like that happening to DH because he works for a very small mom-n-pop type company that is relatively new. I'm glad it won't really affect your Christmas too much, though - that's one of the great things about hand-making gifts.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Hi girls
Just a quick hello before I go to bed.
We're having a bit of a rough week here. Dp's boss decided not to pay him







:. He's basically going bankrupt and screwing everyone. So I've been a bit bummed because we wouldn't even be in this situation if we'd stayed out west. I guess I'm feeling a bit guilty although dp assures me he';s happy to be home and not to worry about it.
Thankfully my parents have helped us out and we were already making all our Christmas gifts so it's not too bad!
Other than that, things are pretty good...Arlo is trying desperately to crawl and is eating like crazy. He is loving food and today I actually mushed up a banana and spoon fed it to him







:and he had a great time with that. Gobbled it right up and everytime I slowed down he would hit my arm for more!
I may take you up on that offer for some bummis doudat-my dryer has been eating my covers







:
A

oh and krismarie I cannot believe Zenon and his talking! So cute..
And Scout is as adorable as ever!!

Oh and no af here





















: and Arlo has his two bottom teeth.

















that's horrible! you can't feel guilty---it wasn't right for you out west! and everything has a way of working itself out (and i believe it always ends up good) even if it's so hard along the way


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
For anything Bummis, let me know. The store here in Montreal sells seconds and the covers range from 5 to 6.50$. They even have the new Super Brites. So if you want some, no problem. I'll get them and ship them out to you. I've done for a few mamas on Diaperswappers already









sounds wonderful! i'd love some!! whenever (and i mean whenever--like in the next few months) it works out for you, i'd take a bunch of larges (like 6 if they are all in the 5-6.00 range) (and the us/ca dollars are the same right now--right?) i love prints







: and would take a couple super brites (included in the 6). email me to talk $$$/shipping. wow, how exciting...cheap bummis!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

so how about a FRIDAY deadline to join the exchange??
sounds like it's a mama-only exchange
and those of you who are joining, how about answering a few questions-- like

LIKES:

FAVE COLOR:

FAVE INDULGENCE:

WANTS:

CAN'THAVES/DON'TWANTS:

and add anything else


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

So, Birth to Three came out yesterday to evaluate Pippa. They had been out when she was 8 weeks old, but she was developmentally fine then. However, she is now lagging behind, as I've mentioned here, and they agreed. The physical therapist could even tell which side her brain bleed was on just by watching her.







Her gross motor skills are quite behind. I supposed it's to be expected that any baby that spends any significant amount of time in the NICU is going to need Birth to Three at some point.

So the PT wants to see her every week for at least 6 months, but possibly up to a year. OTOH, if she does as well at this as she did at learning to nurse, she just needs to be shown what to do and then takes off from there. The PT gave us some activities to start doing with her, and she will be back next Wednesday.

I have to admit to you all that it is hard to see all your sweet babes sitting, crawling, and standing. Not that I would take it away from you -- never that. I just want it for my girl too.







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
So, Birth to Three came out yesterday to evaluate Pippa. They had been out when she was 8 weeks old, but she was developmentally fine then. However, she is now lagging behind, as I've mentioned here, and they agreed. The physical therapist could even tell which side her brain bleed was on just by watching her.







Her gross motor skills are quite behind. I supposed it's to be expected that any baby that spends any significant amount of time in the NICU is going to need Birth to Three at some point.

So the PT wants to see her every week for at least 6 months, but possibly up to a year. OTOH, if she does as well at this as she did at learning to nurse, she just needs to be shown what to do and then takes off from there. The PT gave us some activities to start doing with her, and she will be back next Wednesday.

I have to admit to you all that it is hard to see all your sweet babes sitting, crawling, and standing. Not that I would take it away from you -- never that. I just want it for my girl too.







:























mama.
I hope with the help she learns quickly.
What kind of things do you have to do with her?








A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

corbinsmama,







I hope there will be a time in the future when you look back and it seems unbelieveable that Pippa was ever lagging behind at all. Something tells me that will happen - maybe it'll be just like you said with the breastfeeding and she will just learn what to do and take off, never looking back. I know we will all love to hear about her milestones as she progresses.
















For the swap....gosh, I don't even remember what I like/dislike or what my tastes are anymore since having a baby....except when it comes to cloth diapers and other baby-related items. How sad.







But I'll try...

*LIKES:* I love purses. (big ones that can double as a diaper bag) I am sort of a purse addict.







: I like handmade items of all kinds. And smelly-good stuff is nice too. I prefer silver jewelry with earthy stones much more than gold tone jewelry. I also really like retro-y stuff (mid-century to 70's). I don't have any momma pads and have been thinking about making some, but just haven't found the time.
*
FAVE COLOR:* earthy tones - browns, burgundy...but I like bright colors too. (how's that for being specific?







)

*FAVE INDULGENCE:* I would say that my favorite indulgences are yummy fatty rich foods of any kind...but pretend I didn't say that because I'm on weight watchers.







:

*WANTS:* I like to be surprised









*CAN'THAVES/DON'TWANTS:* candy, cookies, etc. (that would be a "can't have", not a "don't want")







I want to copy off of Doudat by adding that I'm not a big fan of strong perfumey stuff.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So let's see, last night baby boy fell asleep around 10pm, and then woke up 45 minutes later and won't go back to sleep till 1am, not a huge deal since I was up till then anyways, but still.

We were planning on going out to a babywearing meeting this morning, but when I woke up at 9am and looked outside, the snow had started. I don't like driving in the snow, so I went back to bed, baby boy hadn't woken up yet. So we missed it, which kind of sucks, but was bound to happen, if things occur on days when it snows.

Now for the holiday swap

LIKES: Dragons, Faeries, Fantasy stuff, Books, Video Games, I keep on thinking about getting mama pads but haven't yet, and cloth napkins.

FAVE COLOR: greens, purples, and blues, though sometimes I like bolder colors like reds

FAVE INDULGENCE: chocolate

WANTS: mama pads, cloth napkins, dragons, faeries, surprise me.

CAN'THAVES/DON'TWANTS: chocolate/food, I'm trying to lose weight,, I want to be downn 25-30 pounds by May. Books, I tend to buy the ones I want.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

friday sounds perfect









LIKES: Food. And good smelling stuff (example soaps, essential oils). Yarn and knitting related stuff.

FAVE COLOR: Bright greens and dark purples

FAVE INDULGENCE: chocolate & coffee

WANTS: Anything in the likes section







I like small bags to organise bigger bags. Knitted/handmade goods are fun too.

CAN'THAVES/DON'TWANTS: Anything that purely decorative is not for me. We're not into knick-knacks and are not very flowery/whimsical/fairies/medieval kind of people. Oh and I hate legumes. So anything lentil/beans/chick peas is a bad idea







. We also try and stay away from strong smelling perfumes (i.e. Lush type smells) and prefer EO scented products.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
So, Birth to Three came out yesterday to evaluate Pippa. They had been out when she was 8 weeks old, but she was developmentally fine then. However, she is now lagging behind, as I've mentioned here, and they agreed. The physical therapist could even tell which side her brain bleed was on just by watching her.







Her gross motor skills are quite behind. I supposed it's to be expected that any baby that spends any significant amount of time in the NICU is going to need Birth to Three at some point.

So the PT wants to see her every week for at least 6 months, but possibly up to a year. OTOH, if she does as well at this as she did at learning to nurse, she just needs to be shown what to do and then takes off from there. The PT gave us some activities to start doing with her, and she will be back next Wednesday.

I have to admit to you all that it is hard to see all your sweet babes sitting, crawling, and standing. Not that I would take it away from you -- never that. I just want it for my girl too.







:









it will be ok! a little one in my family was born 4 months early and it took him two years to fully "catch up" but he is doing wonderfully now!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

LIKES: knitting, reading, cooking (vegetarian), earrings, stripes, fairies, gnomes, cloth napkins, wool goodies, handmade stuff, tea.

FAVE COLOR: rainbow, stripes, if it's a solid color...probably greens, purples, blues, pumpkin orange, barn red...(wait, i'm at a rainbow again







)

FAVE INDULGENCE: chocolate, good wool yarn, wine (not really shippable), good coffee

WANTS:

CAN'THAVES/DON'TWANTS: bath/body stuff. smelly stuff...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I've made it up to page 4, but I need to start replying before I forget.

Teeth: 2 on the bottom

AF: none yet! See how many of you are in the running for the first to be pg again! Lucky you!

Christmas: Eve at SIL's (DH's side). The Sunday before at my mom's. Day at my mom's for extended family.

Shopping: I'm done with the girls. I need to get some jeans for my dad. I have to get some ideas for my parents (they are getting a calendar, but I need something else.) DH still has: me, his brother, his BIL, his 3 nephews. I still have a niece and a nephew.

We still need to get our tree up. DH is either getting it tonight before it snows again or I'm going present shopping. His choice.

Snow: we got 4 inches over the weekend. My older 2 played for hours and hours on Saturday in it. Only an hour on Sunday. We're going to get more tomorrow night and the weekend.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I have to admit to you all that it is hard to see all your sweet babes sitting, crawling, and standing. Not that I would take it away from you -- never that. I just want it for my girl too.







:

And she will, and it will be even more exciting because she worked so hard for it


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

CorbinsMama: like people have said, when it'll happen, it'll be that much sweeter! We tend to take for granted our baby's accomplishments... You can see it as having the privilege to stop and pay attention!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So it is snowing here, and we just went out and got some snow pictures. I figured I'd share. So here are a few pictures of Desmond in the snow.

Picture 1
Picture 2
Picture 3
Picture 4
Picture 5


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So it is snowing here, and we just went out and got some snow pictures. I figured I'd share. So here are a few pictures of Desmond in the snow.

Picture 1
Picture 2
Picture 3
Picture 4
Picture 5

Adorable!! Looks like he had a great time!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

It's a fun quiz to learn about others too









LIKES: things that are organic/vegan/fairly traded/recycled/hemp/bamboo/silly

FAVE COLOR: rainbow

FAVE INDULGENCE: ricemilk chocolate, dark coffee with funny names

WANTS: see likes

CAN'THAVES/DON'TWANTS:
artificial fragrances, animal ingredients (bees and sea creatures included)

(now that I look at this, maybe I am crunchy







)
ps, I have a grinder


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

This week I cleaned up all but 2 rooms of the house enough that I can just put the baby down and it's very weird. Is this how all of you are all the time? Am I just nuts? It's kinda like having another pet. He follows me around, interacts with the cats and dog and mostly does his own thing







: I can always see him of course but I'm not constantly tending to him and he loves it. It's so fun to make the bed with all 4 of them participating


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

LIKES: knitting, wool, reading, handmade stuff, stuff for the tub

FAVE COLOR: green and anything earth tones

FAVE INDULGENCE: chocolate, organic chai tea, soaking in the tub

WANTS: see likes

CAN'THAVES/DON'TWANTS:
no knick-knacks or artificial scents please









This is fun!

All you coffe lovers, do you have grinders??
A

eta cloth napkins to my likes/wants!







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey mamas- just popping in (I almost said pooping in!)
Corbinsmama- aw hugs to you mama! I don't blame you one bit for your jealousy- I'm sure it's tough. Like others said, she will come into her own, though, and even babies without her experiences have such a huge variation of develpment. On the other hand, she doesn't know the difference, just you do- so enjoy her as she is- she'll get there! I'm sure it feels strange though- it feel strange to me to know there are walkers out there!

Ok, mama thingey- hmm, think about this...

LIKES: well made things, (ingredients, handmade, luxury,etc) not knicknacky- (sorry, that doesn't mean I'm expensive, but I appreciate a nice bar of soap, say) artistic things, fine crafts, books, anything bath/body, personal use (say, mama pads, nursing pads, knitting, etc), cloth wipes







:, used items, found items, (things with history) teas, things with flowery patterns,jewellery, ...I'm pretty easy actually-

Fave Colour- lovely rich bright colours, not neutrals!!

Fave Indulgance- body/cosmetics, coffe, dark chocolate, purses, ummm anything I feel like I don't _need_

Want: something in the mail!

don't want/can't have- ....nothin', just cheap bath things

sorry I made an essay of it!
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Chiming in finally. Kids are asleep in bed, hubby's asleep on the couch - ah, togetherness, we're in the same room and without the kids!









Hugs to Corbin's Mama and Pippa.

Hanno, Scarlet follows us around, too. I like that I can put her down and she cruises around the room (we have a great room off the kitchen, so she's usually visable, too. And amongst the pets and their food bowls. :s

Ok, swap time. I love putting gifts together!














(need a geek smiley)

LIKES: Cooking, candles, cloth napkins, too







, placemats, used, handmade/homemade, journals, magnets, fabric

COLORS: Dark reds, greens and browns.

INDULGENCE: Scharffenberger chocolate, lattes.

WANTS:Good cooking utensils, essential oils (lavendar, gardenia, tangerine), body butter

DON'TS: Bath salts and the like


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
(now that I look at this, maybe I am crunchy







)

um, yea.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

My saturday got canceled.

Soooo: *Who wants Bummis seconds??*
Place your orders, I'll go saturday


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

kris! clear your pm box!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
kris! clear your pm box!
A

it's cleeear


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

my kids in the snow http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album79 ..Caroline didn't like it much... though i think it was because i put her down not because it was snow lol


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
My saturday got canceled.

Soooo: *Who wants Bummis seconds??*
Place your orders, I'll go saturday









i do i do...







: 4 large whisper wrap prints... 2 large super brite. if there aren't super brites...2 more sww prints. (assuming they are 7.00 or less) THANKS!!!







:

ya know, if they are only 5.00, i'll take a total of 8 (i can share some...maybe)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i do i do...







: 4 large whisper wrap prints... 2 large super brite. if there aren't super brites...2 more sww prints. (assuming they are 7.00 or less) THANKS!!!







:

ya know, if they are only 5.00, i'll take a total of 8 (i can share some...maybe)









I never know the price in advance cause it changes according to who is at the cash







: What color/prints do you want? Oh and shipping to the US is gonna be about 6.20$ just so you know. I know, Canada Post sucks. Packages over 2 cm thick are parcel here


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I never know the price in advance cause it changes according to who is at the cash







: What color/prints do you want? Oh and shipping to the US is gonna be about 6.20$ just so you know. I know, Canada Post sucks. Packages over 2 cm thick are parcel here









that's fine! i don't care what prints...except i don't really like that andy-pandy one. i'd love a flower one, if they have it.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

is this weird...zenon got his 3rd tooth...it's a top one, but it's not the middle ones...it's one next to the top center teeth. is that strange?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
is this weird...zenon got his 3rd tooth...it's a top one, but it's not the middle ones...it's one next to the top center teeth. is that strange?


I've seen that happen when the front two teeth came in late and the two next to them came in first. They were this way at 16 months so they saw a pediatric dentist who checked and said that they were in there. They came in a few months later.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
is this weird...zenon got his 3rd tooth...it's a top one, but it's not the middle ones...it's one next to the top center teeth. is that strange?


Desmond's third and fourth teeth were the top teeth two out from center (so t0000t (t is tooth 0 is blank)) is what his top teeth look like, they also look like vampire teeth, but part of that is because they didn't come in quite right.

I am still waiting on the middle two top teeth (and heck the two out from there too).


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So last night before bed, I fed Desmond some pear, to see if it would help him sleep better, it didn't. I'm not surprised, but I was kind of hoping. He was up every 2 and a half to 3 hours last night, but he has a cold, so that may have played a part, the whole hard to breath thing and all.

Today DH is home, because the trains into DC were majorly delayed so he just decided to stay home. So he drove us to Gymboree and stayed for class which was nice. We were going to hit the Social Security office as well, but the line looked like it would be at least 2 hours so we decided to wait (we need to get Desmond's name corrected on his and get DH and I a new copy of ours, we lost ours).

Oh we also shipped off a baby gift to Canada, and dang is shipping across the border expensive. It was almost as much as the gift.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks mclisa and tabrizia...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
My saturday got canceled.

Soooo: *Who wants Bummis seconds??*
Place your orders, I'll go saturday









I am interested in an order, but this is my first foray into cloth diapers....I figure since they are cheaper, it is worth a shot. What all do they have there? Just the wraps? Or, do they have the Bamboozles as well?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
My saturday got canceled.

Soooo: *Who wants Bummis seconds??*
Place your orders, I'll go saturday









Ok, I'm thinking what and how many. I'll let you know before Saturday.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I am interested in an order, but this is my first foray into cloth diapers....I figure since they are cheaper, it is worth a shot. What all do they have there? Just the wraps? Or, do they have the Bamboozles as well?

I've never seen the Bamboozle in the seconds bin. I mostly see covers, Bummis Cotton (or swimmi), Super Brites, BSWW, and the regular Bummis. Oh, I've seen the wool covers there too once. I'll write everyone's order down, but I can't promise they'll have everything in every size. Mediums are harder to come by... The only thing I ask is that you be sure about your order as sales of seconds are final and I don't want to be stuck with a gazillion covers







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

doudat- do they have swimmis at this place?


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I've never seen the Bamboozle in the seconds bin. I mostly see covers, Bummis Cotton (or swimmi), Super Brites, BSWW, and the regular Bummis. Oh, I've seen the wool covers there too once. I'll write everyone's order down, but I can't promise they'll have everything in every size. Mediums are harder to come by... The only thing I ask is that you be sure about your order as sales of seconds are final and I don't want to be stuck with a gazillion covers







:

Thdy have wool??


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
doudat- do they have swimmis at this place?

swimmis and Bummis Cotton are the same thing and are all I use as covers. So yep, they have them in the seconds bin! Do you want some?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Thdy have wool??

Yep, but I don't know what they're called...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
swimmis and Bummis Cotton are the same thing and are all I use as covers. So yep, they have them in the seconds bin! Do you want some?

oh yes! I will pm so we don't get in trouble!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I've never seen the Bamboozle in the seconds bin. I mostly see covers, Bummis Cotton (or swimmi), Super Brites, BSWW, and the regular Bummis. Oh, I've seen the wool covers there too once. I'll write everyone's order down, but I can't promise they'll have everything in every size. Mediums are harder to come by... The only thing I ask is that you be sure about your order as sales of seconds are final and I don't want to be stuck with a gazillion covers







:

I didn't realize we could get in trouble...I'll pm you later....Micah is having a no nap meltdown at the moment...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I didn't realize we could get in trouble...I'll pm you later....Micah is having a no nap meltdown at the moment...

Co-ops/trades and all that stuff are supposed to go in the proper area. I think we'll be ok though.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ooops, I didn't think this was a coop or a trade... Just a mama helping out other mamas. Ok, so pm me with what you want people and I'll do my best!! Deadline is saturday 9am eastern time.


----------



## Tara914 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, kewpie-o! That's funny that the first thread I have EVER read on this forum, was started by you!

I am looking forward to Christmas this year. We are traveling to see my DH's family in Oklahoma, and also I am super excited since it's Bailey's first holiday season. We aren't doing much in the way of gifts for her because I'm sure the grandparents and everyone else will go crazy!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
is this weird...zenon got his 3rd tooth...it's a top one, but it's not the middle ones...it's one next to the top center teeth. is that strange?

hehe no its not! its so cute!! my hailey (6 now) got her teeth that way she looked so cute! like a baby vampire!! here this is Hailey at 6 months http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album45/Fangs


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
hehe no its not! its so cute!! my hailey (6 now) got her teeth that way she looked so cute! like a baby vampire!! here this is Hailey at 6 months http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album45/Fangs

OMG, that is the funniest picture ever


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tara914* 
Hi, kewpie-o! That's funny that the first thread I have EVER read on this forum, was started by you!

I am looking forward to Christmas this year. We are traveling to see my DH's family in Oklahoma, and also I am super excited since it's Bailey's first holiday season. We aren't doing much in the way of gifts for her because I'm sure the grandparents and everyone else will go crazy!

HI!!! Glad to see you here!







This is my favorite place to hang out on MDC. It's fun to talk about all of our April babies!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
hehe no its not! its so cute!! my hailey (6 now) got her teeth that way she looked so cute! like a baby vampire!! here this is Hailey at 6 months http://jacobsweb.org/gallery/album45/Fangs
















That is so adorable!! It would be awesome to have those side toofers come in first! (thinking of my "biter"


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

not feeling good tonight







: going to be girls,

ultimate- i really like the pic of caroline in the snow crying, by herself. so cute


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 














That is so adorable!! It would be awesome to have those side toofers come in first! (thinking of my "biter"
















Well DS hasn't bit me while nursing yet, but those top teeth hurt when he tries (or succeeds) at biting hands, and fingers and feet and legs and knees. They are places in just the right spot so there is no way to avoid a tooth, even if you can tell the bite is coming (but can't get away in time).


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 














That is so adorable!! It would be awesome to have those side toofers come in first! (thinking of my "biter"
















Even with the side teeth they still hurt! lol the bottom once suck lol i wonder how Carolines top ones will come in!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
not feeling good tonight







: going to be girls,

ultimate- i really like the pic of caroline in the snow crying, by herself. so cute

aww you make me sound so mean!! I swear i picked her right back up!!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
swimmis and Bummis Cotton are the same thing and are all I use as covers. So yep, they have them in the seconds bin! Do you want some?

what do you wash your cotton covers in? sometimes diapers make me







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Ultimate - you take great pictures, I love the fangs!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet is weighing in at 22 and half pounds on my friends scale, holy big girl!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Brief and to the point tonight, I think I'm going for 500 posts.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Scarlet is weighing in at 22 and half pounds on my friends scale, holy big girl!

Wow....I think Ion is maaaaaaaybe 16. His dad was 17 at a year so I figure he's doing okay.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
not feeling good tonight







: going to be girls,


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Scarlet is weighing in at 22 and half pounds on my friends scale, holy big girl!

wow shes 5 lbs bigger then Caroline!!! i thought i had super milk


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

queen-- hope you are feeling better.

ultserj--cute picture! looks like what zenon is going to look like







is she losing those first?? don't kids lose their teeth in the order that they got them? maybe not.

maximom--that is what zenon is too! 22 lb. kaylo was 20, maybe 21 at a year.









well, exchange gals--i was going to send out the names/addys but then i remembered queenanne wanted to be a part of it too and left her email on this thread. so, i emailed her and hopefully she checks it soon!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
not feeling good tonight







: going to be girls,


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
what do you wash your cotton covers in? sometimes diapers make me







:

With all my other diapers, no special treatment for anything in this house


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 

ultserj--cute picture! looks like what zenon is going to look like







is she losing those first?? don't kids lose their teeth in the order that they got them? maybe not.



i don't know! i think its true, at least so far, dd1 has lost in same order as got, Hailey has only lost her 2 bottom front teeth which she got first, so we will wait and see what she loses next


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Wow....I think Ion is maaaaaaaybe 16. His dad was 17 at a year so I figure he's doing okay.

Must be why he's so fast, long and lean.









Queen - hope you're feeling better today. I have been headachey lately, I never get headaches.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

I just want to thank you all for your kind words about Pippa's PT. It is so sweet of you all to respond and lift me up. I feel better about it all. I know it's not a terrible thing and it's something that can be fixed.

Wanna hear something amazing? The PT came on Tuesday, and on Wednesday I did her exercises and so did DH. Wednesday night, DH was holding her on his chest, laying down, and she lifted her head, looked around, pushed herself up, and then rolled off his chest. Gravity did have a part in the rolling, but she has never been able to push herself up enough to get a rolling position! It happened that fast!

She is so awesome.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Brief and to the point tonight, I think I'm going for 500 posts.









get posting girl!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I just want to thank you all for your kind words about Pippa's PT. It is so sweet of you all to respond and lift me up. I feel better about it all. I know it's not a terrible thing and it's something that can be fixed.

Wanna hear something amazing? The PT came on Tuesday, and on Wednesday I did her exercises and so did DH. Wednesday night, DH was holding her on his chest, laying down, and she lifted her head, looked around, pushed herself up, and then rolled off his chest. Gravity did have a part in the rolling, but she has never been able to push herself up enough to get a rolling position! It happened that fast!

She is so awesome.









Go Pippa! Go!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

OK, is it just or has everyone's been changed?
back on the page where it lists all of the thread - they are all centered and no longer lined up on the left.
I totally hate it.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
get posting girl!

Sheesh, I know!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

hooray for Pippa! You must hav been SO happy!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

you are trying to reach 500?? come on!







four more....i'll chat with you really quick!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

wait, you're offline now?? that's not fun.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Had to punch down my bread dough and fold the laundry.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

now nak...


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

starting to get Christmas gifts together, hooray!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
starting to get Christmas gifts together, hooray!

you are taunting me! 499! just one more!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

and how is it that you have only 499 and I have 4000? I must be way too chatty!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...42337003925714

check out my daredevil!

500!!! I wanted to make it something good.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...42337003925714

check out my daredevil!

500!!! I wanted to make it something good.










Hurray for 500!!!








Scarlet is a doll, and I love her brown dress


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Arlo has a cold...again.







:
I HATE WINTER
That is all.
A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Arlo has a cold...again.







:
I HATE WINTER
That is all.
A

awe - poor guy! Scout's runny nose started back up a couple days ago...she seems like she feels okay...well, maybe a little crankier than usual.

Random question to anyone that knows: how do you put saline in their nose?? It seems like that wouldn't feel good at all. I've wondered if it would help Scout when she's stuffed up.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Random question to anyone that knows: how do you put saline in their nose?? It seems like that wouldn't feel good at all. I've wondered if it would help Scout when she's stuffed up.

Sorry, beats me








I've wondered about that ever since I read it in a baby book... I'm curious to hear.
I just figured you'd use saline eye drops and just drip em on in the nostril?? How many?? Who knows


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...42337003925714

check out my daredevil!

500!!! I wanted to make it something good.









Savannah's been doing that too! Not as successfully though


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Scarlet is weighing in at 22 and half pounds on my friends scale, holy big girl!

Eek! Bet she's getting harder to carry for too long, too. I was thinking 15-16 lbs was starting to feel heavy


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
Eek! Bet she's getting harder to carry for too long, too. I was thinking 15-16 lbs was starting to feel heavy









Yes, I'm glad I can put her down to cruise around now. The worst is when she wants to be held, so I put her in the sling and then she squirms the whole time to see what's going on around her. I am definitely in need of a massage.

Don't know about saline drops either, sounds uncomfortable to me.







Hope all the sniffles go away soon.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I have always wondered how in the world I was supposed to squirt milk up his nose?!?!?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

use breastmilk for the nose. i just squirt some into a small dish/cup and use a tincture dropper or another dropper (some of those "safety1st" type baby kits have them--that come with nail clippers and all of that sort of stuff). bm really decongests for hours!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Saline drops are pretty easy if you use the saline nosespray from the store. Abby doesn't mind it much - just put it up her nose and squirt, then wipe off the tip and after a minute, wipe up her nose. I'm trying breastmilk nose drops next to see if they work!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
awe - poor guy! Scout's runny nose started back up a couple days ago...she seems like she feels okay...well, maybe a little crankier than usual.

Random question to anyone that knows: how do you put saline in their nose?? It seems like that wouldn't feel good at all. I've wondered if it would help Scout when she's stuffed up.


i just lay them down and squirt a squirt up there then suck out the boogers..she will hated and scream, just do enough to relieve her some, don't try to get it all

for breastmilk squirts i have always just squeeze my nipple when aimed at the nose right before latching them on, do the same for eyes when needed to


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So we tried the crib last night. So Desmond was in his own room, I hated it. I could see him and he sleeps so soundly that I couldn't hear him except when he turned over or half woke. I checked on him every hour or so. He lasted in it about 2 and a half hours, until he woke at my last check and I brought him back to bed with us. I really am not sure about the whole baby in the other room thing. I'll probably go ahead and try it a couple more times, but some how I think he's going to end up staying in our room all night still, first in the pack and play and then in our bed.

Desmond has a yeast infection at his diaper area right now, so we're in sposies and using an anti-fungal cream. I am hoping it clears up fast, it actually looks better today then last night and I've only used the cream once. I am hoping it is gone in two or three days because I hate buying sposies. We are going to wash all the diapers in bleach before we put them back on him, to make sure the yeast is gone, of course we don't own bleach so I need to buy some. I just hope my environmental unfriendly choices work and get rid of his yeast rash.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So we tried the crib last night. So Desmond was in his own room, I hated it. I could see him and he sleeps so soundly that I couldn't hear him except when he turned over or half woke. I checked on him every hour or so. He lasted in it about 2 and a half hours, until he woke at my last check and I brought him back to bed with us. I really am not sure about the whole baby in the other room thing. I'll probably go ahead and try it a couple more times, but some how I think he's going to end up staying in our room all night still, first in the pack and play and then in our bed.

Can you move the crib into your room? Maybe you will both sleep better if he is in the room, but in a separate bed?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Can you move the crib into your room? Maybe you will both sleep better if he is in the room, but in a separate bed?

Not without massive moving around of furniture, he has a pack and play in our room where he normally starts the night out, so we'll probably end up just going back to that.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yikes- I can't keep up these days! I'm super busy with school and my busy boy...

So far in the past few days he has managed to take the CD racks off the computer desk and the handle off the toaster oven (I have no idea how he even could reach the toaster oven - let alone get the handle off) and figured out how to open the kitchen cupboards/drawers oh yeah, and found some who knows how old corn and tried to eat it - I think we fished it al out.







:

I've also learned something...I'm never aloud to leave the room - even for a second, but he can leave the room for as long as he wants









We had fun in the snow too...I'll post pics one of these days - maybe next week after Finals are over.

We've been doing really well with EC when home too...maybe over my break we'll go diaper free a bit...

Ok- one complaint though...my DH is out of work again and he is driving me insane!!!! I seriously can't stand having him home all day - it's like one big long weekend to him...he just wants to relax and have fun but I am trying in vain to clean, cook, care for little Johnny and finish up my school work...I asked him to change Johnny into his PJs earlier and he said "ok, go get them for me"







: the sad part is he honesly thought he was doing what I asked...but it would have been easier for me to do it myself!!!!!!

Ok rant over


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Helloooo, where are we?

Happy lazy Sunday.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning/afternoon all. Last night Des was in the crib from about 9:30 to 10:30 for his extremely late nap which makes him going to bed a pain. When we went to bed at midnight he just stayed in our bed all night. It was much nicer. He was eating like it was going out of style last night though. He nursed for over an hour before falling asleep last night, and then was up every 90 minutes to nurse more. I am guessing he is going through a growth spurt, maybe?

Yesterday we notice one of his top teeth has pushed through so he now has 5 teeth, and is only missing one more of his front teeth. Other then that not much else is going on with him.

Oh he did help DH play on the Wii last night, he had his own character in Mario Party, he came in 4th though.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hey all...i was waiting to hear back from queen-anne via email...but haven't yet. do you want to just go ahead with the exchange or wait a couple more days in case she emails back...???

let me know


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

you know what kris, wasn't it queen_anne that was going on the technology fast? I was thinking about that yesterday and forgot to mention it


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd wait until Monday, then go ahead. Gotta get our gifties together!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

so, am I the first one?
to take a preg test, that is!







ok, I was just feeling so off, so tired and heavy, my boobs are hurting, and everything...I just had to know. And now I do,and there is a little 'whew'! so maybe it's my period coming...
I had a nap this afternoon when the kids went down- they both did today







I feel better- tonight I'm giving Eva some home-made rice cereal, I'll try upping the food amount b/c she's getting up a lot at night. I"m reallynot worried about early weaning. I mean, seriously.
A


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
so, am I the first one?
to take a preg test, that is!







ok, I was just feeling so off, so tired and heavy, my boobs are hurting, and everything...I just had to know. And now I do,and there is a little 'whew'! so maybe it's my period coming...
I had a nap this afternoon when the kids went down- they both did today







I feel better- tonight I'm giving Eva some home-made rice cereal, I'll try upping the food amount b/c she's getting up a lot at night. I"m reallynot worried about early weaning. I mean, seriously.
A









that was me last month...but she was just really late - much to my relief!!!!!

Oh I had so much fun today buying Johnny "christmas presents" (more baby legs - I'm so addicted to them now - and a baby bjorn little potty)...I should probaly get him a toy or two though...I have 3 cloth books....I've been checking out some wooden toys but they are so expensive!!!! Hmm...they are so nice though....


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
so, am I the first one?
to take a preg test, that is!







ok, I was just feeling so off, so tired and heavy, my boobs are hurting, and everything...I just had to know. And now I do,and there is a little 'whew'! so maybe it's my period coming...
I had a nap this afternoon when the kids went down- they both did today







I feel better- tonight I'm giving Eva some home-made rice cereal, I'll try upping the food amount b/c she's getting up a lot at night. I"m reallynot worried about early weaning. I mean, seriously.
A

Ha! Well, I have been considering getting a test, but wasn't sure about buying one from the dollar store.







I've been VERY moody lately, but I'm hoping it's just because I missed a cycle. We'll see what happens in another week... I would hope for a "whew", too.

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Oh I had so much fun today buying Johnny "christmas presents" (more baby legs - I'm so addicted to them now - and a baby bjorn little potty)...I should probaly get him a toy or two though...I have 3 cloth books....I've been checking out some wooden toys but they are so expensive!!!! Hmm...they are so nice though....









Try here http://hyenacart.com/annemozeallwoodtoys/

I got some wood cats for Abby and the unicorn set for DD1. I thought they were very reasonable!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 







that was me last month...but she was just really late - much to my relief!!!!!

Oh I had so much fun today buying Johnny "christmas presents" (more baby legs - I'm so addicted to them now - and a baby bjorn little potty)...I should probaly get him a toy or two though...I have 3 cloth books....I've been checking out some wooden toys but they are so expensive!!!! Hmm...they are so nice though....









hey they have some nice baby/ wooden toys at the home and school conection off of pa avenue







just got Caroline 2







and where did you get baby legs locally??? or did you order? i have only one pair!!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
hey they have some nice baby/ wooden toys at the home and school conection off of pa avenue







just got Caroline 2







and where did you get baby legs locally??? or did you order? i have only one pair!!

Oh thanks, I have been wondering what was in that store actually.







I got the baby legs I just ordered online...I wish I knew of a place locally! I spend a lot of time in NYC and there is a brick and morter store there that sells them though...so I baught a pair there...and probably will just about everytime I'm up there







I wonder if Enkore Kids in Frederick sells them? I know they sell some baby carriers, used cloth dipes and the like... but have never noticed baby legs specifically - they are moving to Boonsboro in February!








and I totally plan to have enough baby legs not to have to use pants by the time our next LO comes a long...they are so convienient and so cute!!!

Ok- off before DH catches me online again


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen: happy to hear you're "not the first" since you sound relieved!!

Swap: Let's do it!! I won't have much time to shop the closer we get to christmas so the sooner the better.

Sleep: I don't think giving them more solids helps. I tried, didn't do a thing. I'm not afraid of early weaning either







:
Man, all these new smileys!!
so today it's







: out and I have to go to the farmers market. Granted it's across the street, but still.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
so, am I the first one?
to take a preg test, that is!







ok, I was just feeling so off, so tired and heavy, my boobs are hurting, and everything...I just had to know. And now I do,and there is a little 'whew'! so maybe it's my period coming...
I had a nap this afternoon when the kids went down- they both did today







I feel better- tonight I'm giving Eva some home-made rice cereal, I'll try upping the food amount b/c she's getting up a lot at night. I"m reallynot worried about early weaning. I mean, seriously.
A

nope...i had to test a few months ago







(i guess i exaggerate when i say we _never_ dtd







)

i totally understand your relief.









btw, did you see that they have a smiley for you--







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Yesss...I'm so relieved there's a smiley for me, I've been feeling totally left out.
Glad to know I'm not the only one!







about testing, that is..and it would have been fine if I was a positive, just a little soon, so I'm glad I have a little longer...any idea why my nipples hurt then? those who have their periods back- did that happen for several days at some point?
Kris, did you see my post earlier about Queen_anne's techno fast for December? I think that's why she's not on.
...going to playgroup to get the sillies out of axel- in hopes for a nap later....


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Sleep: I don't think giving them more solids helps. I tried, didn't do a thing. I'm not afraid of early weaning either







:
Man, all these new smileys!!
.

what does that smiley _mean???_ Oh, energy. right. hahaha.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Just for fun: covers galore!! I felt like a freak in the store! ETA to add unrelated smiley







:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/...a187cccec0.jpg


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Just for fun: covers galore!! I felt like a freak in the store! ETA to add unrelated smiley







:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/...a187cccec0.jpg

oh, they look lovely.







: and







: b/c it's so cute.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Yesss...I'm so relieved there's a smiley for me, I've been feeling totally left out.
Glad to know I'm not the only one!







about testing, that is..and it would have been fine if I was a positive, just a little soon, so I'm glad I have a little longer...any idea why my nipples hurt then? those who have their periods back- did that happen for several days at some point?
Kris, did you see my post earlier about Queen_anne's techno fast for December? I think that's why she's not on.
...going to playgroup to get the sillies out of axel- in hopes for a nap later....

yes...she left us her email saying she'd be checking it every few days...i'll send out names later today if she hasn't emailed







: (maybe that one is not new...but i've never used it







)


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

:







:







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Romi is now asleep







:yawning:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i'm cleaning the house







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

The overt use of smilies in this thread has given me a chuckle!
Queen glad to hear you're feeling better and not knocked up








It's funny but lately I've been feeling like I could have more. ARlo is sooooo cute and the easiest going baby ever. But I don't know if we really wanna be outnumbered!







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Just for fun: covers galore!! I felt like a freak in the store! ETA to add unrelated smiley







:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/...a187cccec0.jpg
















:














doudat!!

Okay now a warning this is going to be way TMI!
Since having babies, I have been suffering from anal fissures.







: and hemroids.
Anyway, the last week has been excruciating and in my search for some natural remedies I came across some anecdotes about breastfeeding and fissures and that the two stories that I read the mamas didn't get relief until they weaned.







The theory being that most of the water you drink is going to breastmilk and not keeping stools soft. Not that I'm thinking of weaning, but it is difficult to drink enough that's for sure and there is only so long I can deal with the pain. I do remember it subsiding when Finn was eating more solids and nursing less so here's hoping. Has anyone ever heard this?? I may post over in breastfeeding too...
Okay back to talking about cute fun stuff like our babies and the swap!
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







i'm cleaning the house







:

I should be














but instead I'm







:







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

My excuse is that I'm







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

and both my kids are sleeping!!!















:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Since having babies, I have been suffering from anal fissures.







: and hemroids.
Anyway, the last week has been excruciating and in my search for some natural remedies I came across some anecdotes about breastfeeding and fissures and that the two stories that I read the mamas didn't get relief until they weaned.







The theory being that most of the water you drink is going to breastmilk and not keeping stools soft. Not that I'm thinking of weaning, but it is difficult to drink enough that's for sure and there is only so long I can deal with the pain. I do remember it subsiding when Finn was eating more solids and nursing less so here's hoping. Has anyone ever heard this?? I may post over in breastfeeding too...
Okay back to talking about cute fun stuff like our babies and the swap!
A









have you tried stool softeners?? i had issues like these right after the birth and they helped a lot! my childless sil has issues like these and also uses them all the time. i took one every other day and it helped.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

: there are just too many fun new faces. i like that this one is called kewl.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I'm







:







:









hey those are my favorite things! especially with







or


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmm nice smilie fest all. I am so ready to







:, but I'm being napped upon, so I guess I have to wait for him to wake up. Is everyone else's baby still going down for their first nap an hour and a half to two hours after first waking up? Des is.

We didn't bother moving him to his crib or pack and play last night since he didn't go to sleep till 1:30am. I have a feeling the crib isn't going to get used much, even though we did move it down to the right level for him now. Co-sleeping is just so much easier. If only baby boy would go to bed a bit earlier, I mean 11pm is fine but 1:30am is pushing it a bit.

We are still in sposies, because he still has the yeast rash, we washed the cloth in bleach last night though so hopefully when the rash is gone he won't catch it again, I do think I need to get some fleece liners for night though just to help wick away moisture.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

: Bbbrrrrrr. Okay, I'm not really cold. I just wanted to use one of the new smilies too.









I accidentally drank about 12 oz of caffeinated coffee yesterday (got mine and DH's cups mixed up) and Scout was bouncing off the walls until midnight. Even as she was finally drifting off to sleep, she was kicking her legs and flapping her arms. I've had small amounts of caffeinne before and it hasn't seemed to make her wired. I dunno what the deal was last night.














:

And she only took about a 45 minute nap thi morning (she usually sleeps for 2 hours). Gah!







I was playing Mario Galaxy on Wii and I was about to watch an episode of Grey's Anatomy that DH downloaded for me. (ummmm...can you say LAZY??














: I'm with you, finnsmama - I should be







and







too. But here I sit.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
The overt use of smilies in this thread has given me a chuckle!
Queen glad to hear you're feeling better and not knocked up








It's funny but lately I've been feeling like I could have more. ARlo is sooooo cute and the easiest going baby ever. But I don't know if we really wanna be outnumbered!







:























:














doudat!!

Okay now a warning this is going to be way TMI!
Since having babies, I have been suffering from anal fissures.







: and hemroids.
Anyway, the last week has been excruciating and in my search for some natural remedies I came across some anecdotes about breastfeeding and fissures and that the two stories that I read the mamas didn't get relief until they weaned.







The theory being that most of the water you drink is going to breastmilk and not keeping stools soft. Not that I'm thinking of weaning, but it is difficult to drink enough that's for sure and there is only so long I can deal with the pain. I do remember it subsiding when Finn was eating more solids and nursing less so here's hoping. Has anyone ever heard this?? I may post over in breastfeeding too...
Okay back to talking about cute fun stuff like our babies and the swap!
A

lol- thanks! that gave me a chuckle







:








well, I'm glad you posted this! I've never wanted to admit it but I have/get 'roids too...







They are related to the end of the preg for me- not pushing, I think the pressure of the baby. I use topical witchazel, baths and kegels







which usually help, mine come and go.








I'll have to think about the weaning thing...interesting. I wonder...trying to remember with Axel. they don't give me a lot of grief, though, just anoying, actually the long kegels really helped when I was pregnant. Do let me/us know if you find anything else...I've looked a bit too.
Now, for the smiley I find obnoxious and distasteful, there's always and application!









A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
We didn't bother moving him to his crib or pack and play last night since he didn't go to sleep till 1:30am. I have a feeling the crib isn't going to get used much, even though we did move it down to the right level for him now. Co-sleeping is just so much easier. If only baby boy would go to bed a bit earlier, I mean 11pm is fine but 1:30am is pushing it a bit.

Opposite to you - I think I'm going to put Eva in the packnplay downstairs tonight







I think it will be easier to ignore her rustling around. However, we'll see. Hugs to you as we work it out!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Hmm nice smilie fest all. I am so ready to







:, but I'm being napped upon, so I guess I have to wait for him to wake up. Is everyone else's baby still going down for their first nap an hour and a half to two hours after first waking up? Des is.

We didn't bother moving him to his crib or pack and play last night since he didn't go to sleep till 1:30am. I have a feeling the crib isn't going to get used much, even though we did move it down to the right level for him now. Co-sleeping is just so much easier. If only baby boy would go to bed a bit earlier, I mean 11pm is fine but 1:30am is pushing it a bit.

We are still in sposies, because he still has the yeast rash, we washed the cloth in bleach last night though so hopefully when the rash is gone he won't catch it again, I do think I need to get some fleece liners for night though just to help wick away moisture.

we battle yeasties off and on. instead of bleach, i hang my dipes in the sun. it works sooo well. (kills those yeasties). if it wasn't







: out...i'd stick his bum in the sun too. i've found slippery elm powder to work well too. it helps keeps bums dry and is an anti-fungal too. yeast stinks--hope it clears up fast!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

ok ladies, I'm off to work!







:

kewpie-o- that's crazy about scout and the coffee! it's amazing the tolerances we each have- I drink a lot of coffee...then again, maybe that's why Eva doesn't sleep!

















A
oh and there's always room for a







:


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Yesss...I'm so relieved there's a smiley for me, I've been feeling totally left out.
Glad to know I'm not the only one!







about testing, that is..and it would have been fine if I was a positive, just a little soon, so I'm glad I have a little longer...any idea why my nipples hurt then? those who have their periods back- did that happen for several days at some point?
Kris, did you see my post earlier about Queen_anne's techno fast for December? I think that's why she's not on.
...going to playgroup to get the sillies out of axel- in hopes for a nap later....


last month my nipples where KILLING me and you all where trying to say i was pregnant! lol and i got my period 3 days or so later








sounds like your ovulating or about to start your period


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Just for fun: covers galore!! I felt like a freak in the store! ETA to add unrelated smiley







:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/...a187cccec0.jpg

ohh what pretty covers!!!! now i wish i had told you i wanted some!!! lol


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Okay now a warning this is going to be way TMI!
Since having babies, I have been suffering from anal fissures.







: and hemroids.
Anyway, the last week has been excruciating and in my search for some natural remedies I came across some anecdotes about breastfeeding and fissures and that the two stories that I read the mamas didn't get relief until they weaned.







The theory being that most of the water you drink is going to breastmilk and not keeping stools soft. Not that I'm thinking of weaning, but it is difficult to drink enough that's for sure and there is only so long I can deal with the pain. I do remember it subsiding when Finn was eating more solids and nursing less so here's hoping. Has anyone ever heard this?? I may post over in breastfeeding too...
Okay back to talking about cute fun stuff like our babies and the swap!
A

never heard this...hmm try to drink more water and maybe stop taking iron or vitamins if your taking them? vits ( prenatal or other) always constipate me and stuff







sorry your rear hurts hope you feel better!!














:














: these are cause i wanna be like you all


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
lol- thanks! that gave me a chuckle







:








well, I'm glad you posted this! I've never wanted to admit it but I have/get 'roids too...







They are related to the end of the preg for me- not pushing, I think the pressure of the baby. I use topical witchazel, baths and kegels







which usually help, mine come and go.








I'll have to think about the weaning thing...interesting. I wonder...trying to remember with Axel. they don't give me a lot of grief, though, just anoying, actually the long kegels really helped when I was pregnant. Do let me/us know if you find anything else...I've looked a bit too.
Now, for the smiley I find obnoxious and distasteful, there's always and application!









A

Well, I think I may try the stool softeners as km suggested. Currently I'm trying to force myself to drink a glass of water every.single.time I think of it. I'm taking the homeopathic med hamamelis virginiana for the 'roids as well as witch hazel compresses, baths and calendula ointment. And I'm trying to get 3tbls of Beyond Greens into me everyday.







: It seems to be helping a little.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Sophia slept in her crib in the nusery last night. She still got up to eat during the night. My supply isn't enough to keep her happy through the night. Yesterday I nursed her in the afternoon and she was hungry an hour later. I gave her a botlle of breastmilk and she finally napped. I don't know how you do it if you don't have some extra laying around. It killed me to feed her a bottle (*I feel so inadequate*), but I couldn't stand her crying because she was hungry. I feel bad about my supply, then I get frustrated about even breastfeeding anymore, I feel like weaning.

She's 8 months this week. I promised myself that I would push hard through this next month and decide what I think at 9 months.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Sophia slept in her crib in the nusery last night. She still got up to eat during the night. My supply isn't enough to keep her happy through the night. Yesterday I nursed her in the afternoon and she was hungry an hour later. I gave her a botlle of breastmilk and she finally napped. I don't know how you do it if you don't have some extra laying around. It killed me to feed her a bottle (*I feel so inadequate*), but I couldn't stand her crying because she was hungry. I feel bad about my supply, then I get frustrated about even breastfeeding anymore, I feel like weaning.

She's 8 months this week. I promised myself that I would push hard through this next month and decide what I think at 9 months.









Michelle. Sophia is lucky to have such a dedicated mama. Try not to be too hard on yourself. You have given her 8 great months (so far!) of mama milk and you should be really proud!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Sophia slept in her crib in the nusery last night. She still got up to eat during the night. My supply isn't enough to keep her happy through the night. Yesterday I nursed her in the afternoon and she was hungry an hour later. I gave her a botlle of breastmilk and she finally napped. I don't know how you do it if you don't have some extra laying around. It killed me to feed her a bottle (*I feel so inadequate*), but I couldn't stand her crying because she was hungry. I feel bad about my supply, then I get frustrated about even breastfeeding anymore, I feel like weaning.

She's 8 months this week. I promised myself that I would push hard through this next month and decide what I think at 9 months.









don't feel inadequate! she is so lucky to be loved up and fed breastmilk for so long! you should try and look at it from the other angle...that some breastmilk is so much better than none! (it really is!) and remember...she'll be eating more and more solid foods soon too. hang in there, mama!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Sophia slept in her crib in the nusery last night. She still got up to eat during the night. My supply isn't enough to keep her happy through the night. Yesterday I nursed her in the afternoon and she was hungry an hour later. I gave her a botlle of breastmilk and she finally napped. I don't know how you do it if you don't have some extra laying around. It killed me to feed her a bottle (*I feel so inadequate*), but I couldn't stand her crying because she was hungry. I feel bad about my supply, then I get frustrated about even breastfeeding anymore, I feel like weaning.

She's 8 months this week. I promised myself that I would push hard through this next month and decide what I think at 9 months.









s mama! aww, you've done so well! really, like km said, she'll be eating so much more soon. Don't get frusterated and think of weaning, just keep going as long as you can and don't feel bad at all about it. You can go a long time on just one nursing a day!
Just a thought, if you do wean her soon, what liquids will you be giving her? Formula or cow's milk? I know this is a hot topic and I'm not trying to bring it up b/c of that. Just wondering, to compare with what I did with Axel when he weaned.
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

page 2!!! where is everyone??







:?







??







??







?







:?? not







:!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

mclisa- just want to pass on some hugs







and say the same thing as everyone else...any amount of BM is better than none, whatever you decide to do she thanks you for being such a great mommy.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

here is a picture of the longies that i finally finished...









and did i mention that my baby is chunky?







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
here is a picture of the longies that i finally finished...









and did i mention that my baby is chunky?







:

omg kris she is too cute! I want a chubby baby!! And those longies are great. I started a pair and I haven't worked on them since Oct







:-maybe I'll just make shorties and they'll be finished by the time it's warm out








What pattern did you use?
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
omg kris she is too cute! I want a chubby baby!! And those longies are great. I started a pair and I haven't worked on them since Oct







:-maybe I'll just make shorties and they'll be finished by the time it's warm out








What pattern did you use?
A

i got it from little turtle knits. i was making these as a gift and it took me forever to finish them







maybe i'll get around to making a pair for zenon now.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
here is a picture of the longies that i finally finished...









and did i mention that my baby is chunky?







:

How adorable!! I'm with finn'smama...I wanted a chunky baby! But, I think I have figured out why Micah is long and lean....He NEVER stops moving!! Unless he is sleeping, he is always moving something, a foot, an arm, crawling here, pulling up there....









Speaking of crawling....Micah has finally finessed (sp?) his crawl. He was doing this butterfly stroke/inchworm thing for about the last 2 to 3 months. Now, he has finally progressed to hands and knees crawling, and pulling up on everything. I have even seen him take 3 or 4 steps along the entertainment center or bookcase a couple of times. Is that cruising?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Speaking of crawling....Micah has finally finessed (sp?) his crawl. He was doing this butterfly stroke/inchworm thing for about the last 2 to 3 months. Now, he has finally progressed to hands and knees crawling, and pulling up on everything. I have even seen him take 3 or 4 steps along the entertainment center or bookcase a couple of times. Is that cruising?


Yep that's cruising. Start moving stuff out of reach, or baby will move it to the floor for you.

Desmond didn't sleep that great last night, but he is teething, he has 6 teeth now, the top center two have broken skin, hopefully he'll go back to sleeping 5 hours or so straight again now.

His yeast rash isn't gone quite yet, but it is much better. Hopefully he'll be back in cloth by tomorrow or so.

Yesterday I had fun buying gifts for my person, now I just hope they arrive soon so I can get them out. It was lots of fun coming up with a good gift.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I don't know how you do it if you don't have some extra laying around. It killed me to feed her a bottle (*I feel so inadequate*),

PP mentioned it: you are doing your best, and solid will be making more and more of her caloric intake. Don't beat yourself up over this









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
here is a picture of the longies that i finally finished...









and did i mention that my baby is chunky?







:

What a cutie!!! He is super chunky, I thought Romi was a chunker, but Zenon beats her to the punch!! And the longies are super cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
How adorable!! I'm with finn'smama...I wanted a chunky baby! But, I think I have figured out why Micah is long and lean....He NEVER stops moving!! Unless he is sleeping, he is always moving something, a foot, an arm, crawling here, pulling up there....









Romi is ALWAYS moving and she's chunky. And her brother was the same and he was uber skinny. Go figure!! I think babies are just the way they are and there's no rhyme or reason to their body types!!

Christmas swap: I'm excited too!!! So much fun to shop for someone who will appreciate it (I hope!).


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi is ALWAYS moving and she's chunky. And her brother was the same and he was uber skinny. Go figure!! I think babies are just the way they are and there's no rhyme or reason to their body types!!

And I thought I had this great epiphany....







Oh well, it was just a thought.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Whew, is the word of my day. AF arrived, without a call or anything!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i got it from little turtle knits. i was making these as a gift and it took me forever to finish them







maybe i'll get around to making a pair for zenon now.

are they the picky pants or longies?
And i meant to say *he* is too cute!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I second the getting stuff out of reach thing...Johnny love to hang on the part of the computer desk that pulls in and out and the keyboard sit on it (does that make sense) I hadn't thought too much of it really - it keeps him happy and close by while I'm studying...but today I went to use the computer and the whole thing fell and is cracked...I don't know how I'll survive the next however long if my child keeps breaking things - I know I can't fault him because he doesn't know any better...but darn it I have so much less desk space now and everything I'm working on looks so disorganized and sloppy and I can't even make myself a piece of toast to eat with my tea because he broke that too... ARGHH!!!

Hmm...and I have enough younger siblings to know this is just the beginning of this.

I just keep thinking about how much he slept during those first couple months









Ohh- curious: for those of you with active babies, were they also super active before they were born? How about the babies who are less busy? I'm curious if it relates...in our case it did.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 

Ohh- curious: for those of you with active babies, were they also super active before they were born? How about the babies who are less busy? I'm curious if it relates...in our case it did.

For me not even remotely. I had the laaaaaaaziest fetus imaginable. To the point where he didn't move at all for 3 days and I had to have an NST. I had a rented doppler that I used just to make sure he was okay when I was too worried to sleep. Kick counts were impossible and I drank tons of orange juice and apples just to get a little wiggle.
Now I can't keep up with him!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Whew, is the word of my day. AF arrived, without a call or anything!

















Well, you're lucky! My af has been calling, knocking, emailing and shouting for over a week now, and nothing! Not even spotting! Good grief- reminds me of all that false labour I had! It's so strange because I'll be really crampy for 15 minutes, then nauseous for 15 min.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
here is a picture of the longies that i finally finished...








and did i mention that my baby is chunky?







:

Awww! He is so great! What beautiful eyes, and his skin is just glowing! and so are the longies! Eva has some in very similar colours!

Evangeline is trying her darndest to crawl. It's so cute, she so's determined, but her poor fat legs aren't very strong!







I can't imagine cruising, when Eva pulls up (with help) she gets this look in her eye (while she's hysterically laughing by sucking in air and wheezing- I should video that sometime) that she knows she wants to move her legs but doesn't know how.
And about the in utero thing- Evangeline was a hard and strong kicker, quite active. Now she's not at all busy. She's chirpy and funny and sedentary.
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
For me not even remotely. I had the laaaaaaaziest fetus imaginable. To the point where he didn't move at all for 3 days and I had to have an NST. I had a rented doppler that I used just to make sure he was okay when I was too worried to sleep. Kick counts were impossible and I drank tons of orange juice and apples just to get a little wiggle.
Now I can't keep up with him!

Same here!! Romi was such a quiet fetus, I went for NST twice cause she'd make me panick. And, although she's not as bad as superbaby, she's pretty darn active!

Liam was the most active fetus though, he moved all.the.time. We called him "feisty" (hence the blog name) since he was such a feisty thing! And he was super duper active as a baby too


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

can't believe you all (well, not you _all_...but most of you) have babes that are moving and *standing*!! zenon is sooo sedentary. he can roll around to get places and just recently can sit up by himself (except that i still have stick pillows behind him b/c he forgets he is sitting and just tips over--but after a few minutes, not seconds now)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
can't believe you all (well, not you _all_...but most of you) have babes that are moving and *standing*!! zenon is sooo sedentary. he can roll around to get places and just recently can sit up by himself (except that i still have stick pillows behind him b/c he forgets he is sitting and just tips over--but after a few minutes, not seconds now)









Oh man, how I miss those days!! Romi's been on the move for so long now... Sitting is nothing. This crawling/cruising is the worst. I had to *gasp* clean the floors today cause her new thing is crawling under the table (where liam ate and threw his last meal) and looking for stuff to shove in her mouth. She just sits there chewing with a glazed look in her eyes and a weird smile until I realize that she's eating something. I constantly fish out unidentifiable dehydrated food items from her mouth, lovely.

So enjoy your sedentary babies. Seriously.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh man, how I miss those days!! Romi's been on the move for so long now... Sitting is nothing. This crawling/cruising is the worst. I had to *gasp* clean the floors today cause her new thing is crawling under the table (where liam ate and threw his last meal) and looking for stuff to shove in her mouth. She just sits there chewing with a glazed look in her eyes and a weird smile until I realize that she's eating something. I constantly fish out unidentifiable dehydrated food items from her mouth, lovely.

So enjoy your sedentary babies. Seriously.

Well, as I've pointed out before, being sedentary doesn't mean Evangeline doesn't find things to eat/chew on. I swear. That description of Romi made me laugh, I know exactly what you mean. Yesterday I had set Eva on her blanket with her toys beside Axel's rockinghorse, and I noticed her gagging a bit. I knew there was nothing on her blanket. Well, as I pulled a big gob of hair out of her mouth, I realized she had been reaching up and pulling the horses mane, and eating it!







Any tiny peice of paper, fuzzies, peices of bark (lots of it from the woodstove) or anything Axel dumps on the floor (like the changepurse) that I don't catch quick enough. We also have a lot of nails and screw floating around... I sweep twice a day and try to be extra vigilant, but she's like this paraphenalia magnet...
Oh, and today as I swept this morning (warning, gross!) I cam across a nice little stomach/gizard thing, the size of a toonie. Only as I cleaned it up, it was already dried- how long had it been there?!? Crazy cat- catching mice and leaving parts! Disgusting! Wouldn't that have been a tasty treat???
(there's got to be a smiley for that)







: just kidding,







and







:
uke:

A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So it appears Desmond is on a nursing strike. He hasn't eaten since 2pm. I go to feed him and he bites and moves his head away from the boob







: . I did pump a bit and he had 4 ounces or so of milk, but I am not pumping much when I try. Hopefully he'll eat tonight when we go to bed, because I don't think dealing with a nursing strike longer then an afternoon/evening will be any fun at all.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok..add eating pieces of wood from the broken desk to the list of wierd things our babies find on the floor - that we thought was clean.... I am hoping that I rescued all that before he swallowed - spintery poo just sounds aweful!

tabrizia- I hope Desmond nurses well for you tonight...I know Johnny is much more into nursing when he's sleepy - in fact I think he always nurses more often at night.

Johnny has a diaper rash all of the sudden - but I can't think of any reason why he would get it...hopefully it goes away quickly...I can't help but wonder if it is making him uncomfortable (he isn't acting that way though).

Ok- I must finish these two papers for school and all my financial aid/loan app. stuff before the LLL meeting tomorrow...so I'm banned from MDC at least for a bit in hopes that I will also have time to sleep


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
tabrizia- I hope Desmond nurses well for you tonight...I know Johnny is much more into nursing when he's sleepy - in fact I think he always nurses more often at night.

Johnny has a diaper rash all of the sudden - but I can't think of any reason why he would get it...hopefully it goes away quickly...I can't help but wonder if it is making him uncomfortable (he isn't acting that way though).

He did nurse down, thank goodness, hopefully he'll nurse tomorrow too. It was really weird having him not want to nurse for 8 hours this afternoon/evening though, he is normally nursing every 2 hours or so still.

Diaper rashes are annoying, I hope Johnny's clears up easily. We're still in sposies with Desmond's yeast rash, it looks better every morning, but by evening it looks worse again. I think we're going to switch back to cloth on Friday reguardless of it is fully gone or not, and maybe we'll even break down and have the doctor look at it. DH is no help with it, since he is color blind so he can't see it, to help tell me if it looks better/etc.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I just need to let out a nice big Aaaaarrrrgghhhhhhh!!!!!












































Okay, I feel a little better. Scout's bedtime has been progressively getting later and later. The other night when she was wound up until midnight, I chalked it up to the caffeinne I had. But I don't really think that was the problem. After several tries of nursing her down, she is FINALLY asleep at 12:50 AM. At one point I just had to unlatch her abruptly and storm out of the room to collect myself because I was just so FED UP with all of the pinching, poking, squeezing, scratching, flailing, and rolling. I felt bad because I peeked in on her right after I left, and she was sitting up in the middle of the bed, screaming. I didn't go back in to comfort her immediately because I just needed a couple seconds to breathe and calm down. Then, I tried walking around the house with her, rocking her and singing/shushing. She fought it tooth and nail, but finally fell asleep. Of course, she woke right back up as soon as I laid her down. So I nursed her again, as she scratched and pulled at my boobs. Uuughh. She finally fell asleep and now I wish I had a giant candy bar or some icecream to shove in my face while watching some stupid late-nite t.v.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So it appears Desmond is on a nursing strike. He hasn't eaten since 2pm. I go to feed him and he bites and moves his head away from the boob







: . I did pump a bit and he had 4 ounces or so of milk, but I am not pumping much when I try. Hopefully he'll eat tonight when we go to bed, because I don't think dealing with a nursing strike longer then an afternoon/evening will be any fun at all.

i work a couple nights a week and zenon used to drink a couple of bottles...but lately he hasn't been at all. he'll eat a little applesauce or something, but go about 7 hours without nursing!! (i'm gone about 5 and usually he stiill sleeps a couple of hours b/f nursing!) i think that they can just go longer!

queen and doudat-- despite the fact he can't move much, he does manage to find fuzzies and especially paper. paper of any sort. he loves it. he rips catalogs and books (after rolling and such to find them). it's his favorite thing. your decriptions of them enjoying "dehydrated" food from under the table is hillarious









kewpie-o









lilmom-hope you got your papers done!

tabrizia--i hate yeast rashes!!!! hopefully his clears up fast. i must have yeastie milk or the pH must set my babies up for yeast problems b/c both of them have had rashes. zenon had one ALL over his body after birth for weeks!!! it was horrible. good luck with that.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Whew, is the word of my day. AF arrived, without a call or anything!









that makes you a definite contender for being the first since you are ovulating!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







s mama! aww, you've done so well! really, like km said, she'll be eating so much more soon. Don't get frusterated and think of weaning, just keep going as long as you can and don't feel bad at all about it. You can go a long time on just one nursing a day!
Just a thought, if you do wean her soon, what liquids will you be giving her? Formula or cow's milk? I know this is a hot topic and I'm not trying to bring it up b/c of that. Just wondering, to compare with what I did with Axel when he weaned.
A

thanks all of you mamas for the support! I needed to vent! And she slept last night from midnight to 7.

If we end up supplementing her, it will be with Alimentum. It's a hypoallergenic formula and I would use it because of the extensive food allergies in her sister. It's what Claire drinks so I really don't want two different formulas in the house either. I look at that can and think it would be so much easier to mix that up than pump at work, but then I go grocery shopping and buy the $25/can formula. Much cheaper to keep this up.

At age 1, then we'll try cow's milk.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
, but she's like this *paraphenalia magnet...*

A


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

kewpie-o: you definitely deserved some ice cream or chocolate after all that. You handled it well. I hope you went to sleep shortly after that post and had a restful night.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
here is a picture of the longies that i finally finished...









and did i mention that my baby is chunky?







:


and I would like to think that with those beautiful eyes that Zenon is a candidate to be Sophia's future "McDreamy" (but don't tell dh that! no boyfriends anytime soon for his girls!)


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So Desmond is eating again today, so all seems well. He may be cutting down on his feedings which is fine, but I would prefer he did at night not during the day (I know I'm so picky).

My mother in law came up today and we went to the mall and got Desmond's picture with Santa Clause. It works since she is his only Christian Grandparent. So we now have pictures of Desmond with Santa they are cute.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So Desmond is eating again today, so all seems well. He may be cutting down on his feedings which is fine, but I would prefer he did at night not during the day (I know I'm so picky).

My mother in law came up today and we went to the mall and got Desmond's picture with Santa Clause. It works since she is his only Christian Grandparent. So we now have pictures of Desmond with Santa they are cute.

I'm glad he did so well with Santa! Sophia just stared at him and wouldn't smile at all.

Why is it that the feedings are cut down during the day??????


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the hugs! After Scout fell asleep last night, I just curled up in the recliner w/ some snacky food and watched t.v. until I fell asleep. She woke up a couple hours later to nurse and then I think she nursed off and on all night.

Tabrizia - I'm glad that Desmond didn't continue on his strike. That would be so nerve racking! I wanna get Scout's pic done w/ Santa too....but since DH doesn't like the holidays, I bet he'd be too cheap to pay for it.









Wow, hanno, that's wild how you have the most active babe in the DDC and he didn't move much in utero. I guess he was resting and storing up all his energy so he could go go go out here in the world.









Scout started actual hands-and-knees crawling yesterday. She can move better without a diaper, so I was just letting her crawl through the house with a naked bum most of the evening. It was so cute.







She has also gotten quite good at pulling herself up into the standing position by grabbing onto a chair or the coffee table. Seems like her increased mobility happened over night!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 

Tabrizia - I'm glad that Desmond didn't continue on his strike. That would be so nerve racking! I wanna get Scout's pic done w/ Santa too....but since DH doesn't like the holidays, I bet he'd be too cheap to pay for it.









My mother in law paid for the pictures, but you could take a couple of your own with your digital camera too, so I did. So we've got a decent one from my two shots I took along with the "official" ones. It is kind of nice to have my own copy for the calenders next year.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o*
Scout started actual hands-and-knees crawling yesterday. She can move better without a diaper, so I was just letting her crawl through the house with a naked bum most of the evening. It was so cute.







She has also gotten quite good at pulling herself up into the standing position by grabbing onto a chair or the coffee table. Seems like her increased mobility happened over night!

Isn't it fun. Desmond can crawl well with a diaper so we haven't had naked bum crawling, though that sounds cute. He is working on letting go now, he can stand about 3 to 5 second now with no support before tumbling down. He did it this afternoon for my mother in law and tumbled down face first once he lost his balance. Desmond will use anything to get to standing now, including the puppy, who doesn't appreciate the thought.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Kewpie!! I know how hard it is when a baby just wont sleep. Which is why Romi is still swaddled, cause without that, she just won't sleep. By the way I love your blog! And that B&W picture of you is just gorgeous.
How I wish we'd all live close to one another and could go hang out at everyone's house... It would be so sweet to live in an April 2007 DDC village, where fried foods, cloth diapers, wool and Babylegs could live blissfully together







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Santa pics: We went and Romi sat on the man and didn't crack a smile either. Liam was scared as heck. They actually give you a free polaroid with a teddy bear here and you can get a professional picture for 5$. Dh, who is way mushier than I am, bought both pictures.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

Isn't it fun. Desmond can crawl well with a diaper so we haven't had naked bum crawling, though that sounds cute. He is working on letting go now, he can stand about 3 to 5 second now with no support before tumbling down. He did it this afternoon for my mother in law and tumbled down face first once he lost his balance. Desmond will use anything to get to standing now, including the puppy, who doesn't appreciate the thought.
I had to laugh at the puppy as a standing-tool! Aren't they imaginative? Romi does that everywhere. She just uses anything to pull to standing. It could be a crumb on the floor and she'll make it work!









Mamas with toddlers: I finf myself looking at Romi and seeing a lot of liam in her. Not physically, cause they look nothing alike, but the noises she makes, the way she nurses, nuzzles against me... Are all babies the same in the end? Today she was determined to cruise along furniture and pulling everything she could find to fall to the floor with glee. The determination in her eyes was so _Liam_. I wish I could magically shrink him back to 8mths old and have both of them to play with









ETA: she did not nap today and everything she threw on the floor is still, well, on the floor. Lovely fun night cleaning ahead of me!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
How I wish we'd all live close to one another and could go hang out at everyone's house... It would be so sweet to live in an April 2007 DDC village, where fried foods, cloth diapers, wool and Babylegs could live blissfully together







:

Oh wouldn't that be wonderful?! I talked to a friend in W. Virginia the other day, who is now a mama and said she is lonely, too.







Thank goodness for the computer and the phone.

Speaking of picking things up off the floor, little Scarlet tipped over the recycling today and was chewing on one of daddy's beer cans, there's a photo for the grandfolks!







z

I'm tired today, too. Babe was up every hour last night, then didn't nap until 12noon today and that was cut short by big brother







:, but is now napping peacefully. My dh is bugging me to make rye bread, so I should be doing that...







Oh well, that just means good







: later!

Ciao!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

One more thing on floors, I'm actually looking forward to Scarlet walking so I won't notice how dirty my floors are by the ground in dirt on her babylegs.







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
thanks all of you mamas for the support! I needed to vent! And she slept last night from midnight to 7.

If we end up supplementing her, it will be with Alimentum. It's a hypoallergenic formula and I would use it because of the extensive food allergies in her sister. It's what Claire drinks so I really don't want two different formulas in the house either. I look at that can and think it would be so much easier to mix that up than pump at work, but then I go grocery shopping and buy the $25/can formula. Much cheaper to keep this up.

At age 1, then we'll try cow's milk.

yes, that makes sense, I forgot abut Claire's allergies, you wouldn't want to mess with that! I only asked to suggest holding on long enough to go right to cow's milk, I know it's debatable, again, but personally, I'd rather have my baby on cow's milk than formula. However, in your situation it makes so much more sense to do the hypoallergenic formula. Pumping must be so hard, you've done so great. I could only hope if I was in your situation I would be able to do what you do!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I just need to let out a nice big Aaaaarrrrgghhhhhhh!!!!!












































Okay, I feel a little better. Scout's bedtime has been progressively getting later and later. The other night when she was wound up until midnight, I chalked it up to the caffeinne I had. But I don't really think that was the problem. After several tries of nursing her down, she is FINALLY asleep at 12:50 AM. At one point I just had to unlatch her abruptly and storm out of the room to collect myself because I was just so FED UP with all of the pinching, poking, squeezing, scratching, flailing, and rolling. I felt bad because I peeked in on her right after I left, and she was sitting up in the middle of the bed, screaming. I didn't go back in to comfort her immediately because I just needed a couple seconds to breathe and calm down. Then, I tried walking around the house with her, rocking her and singing/shushing. She fought it tooth and nail, but finally fell asleep. Of course, she woke right back up as soon as I laid her down. So I nursed her again, as she scratched and pulled at my boobs. Uuughh. She finally fell asleep and now I wish I had a giant candy bar or some icecream to shove in my face while watching some stupid late-nite t.v.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So it appears Desmond is on a nursing strike. He hasn't eaten since 2pm. I go to feed him and he bites and moves his head away from the boob







: . I did pump a bit and he had 4 ounces or so of milk, but I am not pumping much when I try. Hopefully he'll eat tonight when we go to bed, because I don't think dealing with a nursing strike longer then an afternoon/evening will be any fun at all.

I was thinking about both you guys last night! Tabrizia, did you get engorged at all?? Glad he came through- although this is sooo the age they do that. I remember it with Axel. Hope that's the end of it!

A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
One more thing on floors, I'm actually looking forward to Scarlet walking so I won't notice how dirty my floors are by the ground in dirt on her babylegs.







:










ok, I can't believe no one commented on the 'stomach' on my floor! Did that not seem weird to anyone else?? Either we've got a lot of _really_ dirty houses where that's normal in this ddc, or you all think _my_ house if freakishly dirty, or you all skim read!







:
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 








ok, I can't believe no one commented on the 'stomach' on my floor! Did that not seem weird to anyone else?? Either we've got a lot of _really_ dirty houses where that's normal in this ddc, or you all think _my_ house if freakishly dirty, or you all skim read!
:lost it:
A

once i put arlo in his bassinet and then noticed there was a dead mouse in it







: so yeah, a stomach on the floor seems reasonable!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

and yes my house is pretty dirty








:...there was practically a meal in the dustpan when i finally got around to sweeping today


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, no af yet. The cramps have eased up, but the sore boobs/nips haven't, and no spotting or even a hint it's coming. What, body, what??

haha, i said 'nips'.

We had Axel's 3rd birthday tonight. awww, my firstborn is 3!!! We had icecream cake, and presents, and crazy funniness. He got too many presents, so after he opened his huge workbench from us and forgot about it, we put it back downstairs and will re-gift it to him again for Christmas!







: I got him a bunch of cheap art supplies, and he got a remote control crane (which he had seen in a flier, ripped it out and carried it around for a month, explainging why he needed it, to lift shoes, and dump trucks, and things) and a rocket launcher and a miniworkbench. Gender stereotypes anyone???







I announced nothing but books for Christmas.







:
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 








ok, I can't believe no one commented on the 'stomach' on my floor! Did that not seem weird to anyone else?? Either we've got a lot of _really_ dirty houses where that's normal in this ddc, or you all think _my_ house if freakishly dirty, or you all skim read!
:lost it:
A

lol i didn't say anything because i am being quite lol BUT today as i was sweeping up my gross ( 4 kids and sweep every few days lol) floor i was like wonder if i'll find a stomach LOL


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 








ok, I can't believe no one commented on the 'stomach' on my floor! Did that not seem weird to anyone else?? Either we've got a lot of _really_ dirty houses where that's normal in this ddc, or you all think _my_ house if freakishly dirty, or you all skim read!







:
A

I just wondered what a toonie was?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Axel!!!

Welcome to the age of three, Queen.(insert appropriate smiley here, gotta run. )


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
lol i didn't say anything because i am being quite lol BUT today as i was sweeping up my gross ( 4 kids and sweep every few days lol) floor i was like wonder if i'll find a stomach LOL


Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
once i put arlo in his bassinet and then noticed there was a dead mouse in it







: so yeah, a stomach on the floor seems reasonable!









Thanks guys! makes me feel better!







: so nobody's saying, 'well, if we start an April/07 communal living community, I vote for NOT Amanda's house!'









a toonie is our two dollar coin, it's about the size of...a... toonie? maybe an inch and a half diameter (other canadians, yes?)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Thanks guys! makes me feel better!







: so nobody's saying, 'well, if we start an April/07 communal living community, I vote for NOT Amanda's house!'









a toonie is our two dollar coin, it's about the size of...a... toonie? maybe an inch and a half diameter (other canadians, yes?)









Stomach on the floor does not scare me!! I think anyone with toddlers are gonna be in the same boat.









Happy 3rd birthday Axel















Isn't it bittersweet? So yeah, welcome to the terrible, horrible, funny-as-heck 3's























And a toonie is like a loonie, but just a tad bigger. How's that for an explanation?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I decided our communal living community should be at my house. Cause Montreal is full of quirky people, I live next to the farmer's market where oils (for deep frying), organic and vegan products abound, Bummis sell diaper covers cheap (and Babylegs), and y'all could learn french. Plus we have quite a few local yarn stores, and I'm next to Little Italy so fabulous coffee. And we have Starbucks for yummy festive drinks for those used to the American way of life









Vote for me!!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

i vote for no canada cause i don't wanna be cold














yay i got to use him!!)LOL i don't vote for here either cause i don't wanna be hot or cold since maryland is either hot or cold and we can't have a nice spring or fall i vote someplace that is 70 all year long!!! lol

tho dirty houses don't scare me cause i never clean!!
as long as someone else likes to cook and do laundry for me i will be there lol

ok so i am pulling my kids from school at Christmas break!!!i am terrified!!! and sooooo freaking excited!
Caroline is now REALLLY Crawling!! last week she would kinda move around and sit up, but monday she started really crawling!!! its so freaking CUTE!! shes still slow and does little bunny hops but oh so cute and makes me so sad!! cause shes my last tiny baby and is getting so big so fast!!

oh and on other news our friend had a baby!! she was induced and all that but she had a beautiful baby girl named Madison on Monday! and she is breastfeeding!!! i wasn't sure if she would but she is!! and her DH ( well really boyfriend) is being super awesome and supportive and was talking to me to night for helping her with sleepy baby!! i wish i lived closer so i could go help! thats my update, now i am going to bed! tomorrow i will post a video of Caroline Crawling!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I decided our communal living community should be at my house. Cause Montreal is full of quirky people, I live next to the farmer's market where oils (for deep frying), organic and vegan products abound, Bummis sell diaper covers cheap (and Babylegs), and y'all could learn french. Plus we have quite a few local yarn stores, and I'm next to Little Italy so fabulous coffee. And we have Starbucks for yummy festive drinks for those used to the American way of life









Vote for me!!!

Ok, but before I go to bed...here's why Muskoka is the place to be...paticularly my house!







: (for our commune of course)
There's our off-grid strawbale house of course- perfect for adding onto with underground additions, and the woods behind us could house unseen dwellings, we have lakes and precambrian sheild (americans, don't ask) galore, we could grow an enormous garden out front to feed us, Noah my dog brings fresh or not fresh deer/moose legs right to the door from the hunters' next door (across the woods), we could all 'express ourselves' in my studio and sell our wares at the farmers' market, and we're only 2 hours away from Toronto- which as any Canadian knows, is the centre of Canada.
Besides, I could use the help around the house.
vote me! vote for ontario!














because here we can all use midwives for free and homebirth is legal!)
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Happy Axel Day!!!

I swear to goodness that Michigan is colder than Montreal. It's like it always wet here. Cold and wet, hot and wet, wet and wet. Yick.

My mother keeps sending the baby toonies because she thinks they're important to his heritage...or something. She also refers to herself as Na-Na-Da from Ca-Na-Da


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm so torn! Muskoka...Montreal...Muskoka...Montreal...Muskoka. ..

(only a little bit kidding)


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I vote for doudat's place. We can raise our kids bilingual: Canadian and Frenchadian. I love winter.







: Love it.

We can all buy lakefront property in Saskatchewan, too. That will be our tropical retirement paradise in about 30-40 years.

If Queen gets winter, too, I don't mind her place. It sounds like my poodle could clean up after her cats and we'd all be spared gizzard-stomach things.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm just laughing...I'll have to think about my vote.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I'll vote for anyplace where DH can make enough for me to stay home and home school! We had to have the "buy an house and work longer vs stay in condo and sooner until I stay home" conversation. We both decided on the house, because I am already going nuts in our condo (no where to send the kids out to play ect) and I'm not home that often. Besides, the house we like is one we will probably stay in for at LEAST 10 years. Oh, if we buy the house I vote for here, because it is a fixer-upper and we couldn't sell it until we fix it up!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't know whether to choose Montreal or Muskoka, but I love Canada in general...so I'm in either way.







Okay, so I've only ever been to 2 places in Canada: Toronto and Niagara Falls...but I really liked them both. I don't mind the cold.







:









ultimateserj - How cool about having your kids with you at home! Are they excited about it?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
and I would like to think that with those beautiful eyes that Zenon is a candidate to be Sophia's future "McDreamy" (but don't tell dh that! no boyfriends anytime soon for his girls!)

how sweet


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

queen-didn't comment on stomach on the floor b/c i don't want to think about what we have on the floor...(like stinky chicken poo tracked in even though i say no shoes just for that reason). dh slaughtered the pigs out back yesterday so there is probably pig guts in here too.







the land of queen sounds quite dreamy. oh and congrats on axel turning *3*. i think that age is he$$ oh just kidding (sort of).







this is what three is like














:




























(see, there is some love there)

doudat--your land sounds dreamy too in the exact other way-- i've always said i'd like to either be in the city or in the country and both of your places sound like absolutely lovely choices for city or country.

i'm undecided as of yet. although i'm leaning towards montreal (sorry queen) b/c i live on a little organic farmstead with lakes and mountains and trails and little towns around that have lovely little stores but *no* good coffee (and i don't like starbucks, thank you...but there isn't one of those anyway).

arismomkoofie--there has to be a place like that somewhere...i wish that you could stay home and homeschool









speaking of homeschooling--ultserj, is that what you mean by pulling your kids from school?? wow! tell me more!

finnsmama--the longies pattern from LTK


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
ultimateserj - How cool about having your kids with you at home! Are they excited about it?

yes they are!! though Elizabeth was put in the top ten of a geography bee at school so now i am leaving her in till jan 11th geo bee is the 8th, but Hailey will be home as of the 21st!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
speaking of homeschooling--ultserj, is that what you mean by pulling your kids from school?? wow! tell me more!


well i am scared lol and excited, curriculum is expensive!!! but i can't wait to have my KIDS with me!! we had no problems with public school really though i disagree with stuff they teach and stuff lol


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Yay, Susan! We







: too!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, I feel like I'm a prisoner of Romi's sleep schedule. I had to cancel a playdate with one of the few friends with kids I have. Why? Cause Romi woke up at 5am. Which means she napped at 8am. Which means she'll be super cranky and will go down at around 11am (if I can hold her off till then). I mean, who wants a playdate at 8am?? If at least she was predictable... But her schedule changes from one day to the next. I could feel the annoyance in my friend's voice when I told her that by the time I'd get there, it would be already be time for me to leave


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well, no af yet. The cramps have eased up, but the sore boobs/nips haven't, and no spotting or even a hint it's coming. What, body, what??

haha, i said 'nips'.

A


it ain't aunt flo that's coming!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I decided our communal living community should be at my house. Cause Montreal is full of quirky people, I live next to the farmer's market where oils (for deep frying), organic and vegan products abound, Bummis sell diaper covers cheap (and Babylegs), and y'all could learn french. Plus we have quite a few local yarn stores, and I'm next to Little Italy so fabulous coffee. And we have Starbucks for yummy festive drinks for those used to the American way of life









Vote for me!!!


I'm liking this. How long to I have to live there so I can get my year long maternity leave?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
queen-didn't comment on stomach on the floor b/c i don't want to think about what we have on the floor...(like stinky chicken poo tracked in even though i say no shoes just for that reason).

That's here too, yuck! Oh well, I guess that's the country life. I just had five chickens at my back door and one actually came in for pettings and to peck on whatever is left on our floor.









Ultimate - I was going to ask about why you pulled your kids out of school, but I think you answered it. Wow, you're going to have a houseful. I'm sure the kids will love it. Good for you, and them.









Well, I'd probably vote for Queen's, but keep doudat's place in the city for when we want to shop and people watch.

Brrr, it's







: here today.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

doudat - hope you get some rest today. I had to cancel a playdate, too, last week as Scarlet had been up at 5:30 and there was no way I was making it anywhere by 10am. :tired

ari'smom- hooray for a house!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll vote for either Canada area as long as DH can get a good job so I can continue to stay home, oh and so we can get a decent sized house, the townhouse we're in now is starting to feel small. I like Canada.

That being said, I like where we are in Maryland too







.

Desmond decided to wake at 2am, and cry for 15 minutes or so, he won't nurse back down it was kind of frustrating because we couldn't figure out what was wrong. I let him sleep in today so we didn't go to Gymboree this morning since he didn't look like he wanted to get up at 11. He slept till 12:30. He seems to be happy now though which is good.

Today I need to straighten up the house some since my Mom arrives for the weekend tomorrow, and the house so isn't clena enough for company (even my Mom).


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, I feel like I'm a prisoner of Romi's sleep schedule. I had to cancel a playdate with one of the few friends with kids I have. Why? Cause Romi woke up at 5am. Which means she napped at 8am. Which means she'll be super cranky and will go down at around 11am (if I can hold her off till then). I mean, who wants a playdate at 8am?? If at least she was predictable... But her schedule changes from one day to the next. I could feel the annoyance in my friend's voice when I told her that by the time I'd get there, it would be already be time for me to leave










i know what you mean!! tuesday Caroline didnt take her evening nap till almost 5 30!! which would of been ok but dh doesn't get home till 7 and Hailey had Grilscouts at 6 (earlier then useally for christmas party) and Elizabeth had girl scouts at 30( normal time) and so of course Caroline picks then to take a good nap!!! i was so thinking to myself almost 10 years old is old enough to babysit for 15 minutes? lol but i couldn't bring myself to do it i don't even leave her home alone yet! let alone with the baby!! but it would of been soo nice! but i woke her up and took her along. anyway it seems Caroline takes great naps on the days i need to be out the door and when i have the whole day she sleeps 15 minutes :/


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

oh i forgot here is my baby CRAWLING







soooooo sad!! lol

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/c...t=MVI_1046.flv


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
yes they are!! though Elizabeth was put in the top ten of a geography bee at school so now i am leaving her in till jan 11th geo bee is the 8th, but Hailey will be home as of the 21st!!

well i am scared lol and excited, curriculum is expensive!!! but i can't wait to have my KIDS with me!! we had no problems with public school really though i disagree with stuff they teach and stuff lol

Can't wait to hear about how Elizabeth does in January!

How exciting!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
oh i forgot here is my baby CRAWLING







soooooo sad!! lol

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/c...t=MVI_1046.flv

Oh how sweet!! I love her little blong mohawk as well, she's a doll









Yeah, naps are hard. If at least we'd know for sure when they'd go down, when they'd wake... Today Romi slept like a champ, almost 4 hours!! I went in to nurse her at around 2pm and fell asleep with her. Just woke up now. Yawn.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
oh i forgot here is my baby CRAWLING







soooooo sad!! lol

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/c...t=MVI_1046.flv

she's super sweet! I love the way she rears up her hands to go.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
it ain't aunt flo that's coming!
















up
Well, wrong! I'm spotting. Finally.
I guess I'm not relieved, after a week to think about it. I'm torn. Part of me wants babies, all the time, wants to be pregnant and giving birth. I love it, and want lots. Being frusterated and tired doesn't make me want them less. The 'practical' part of me says I should wait, space them out more, be realistic, and work on painting. Sigh.







:
A
ps on the upside I can start temping tomorrow.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

oh- i'll be back later.
ultimate- great video! She's awesome! love the crawl


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
oh i forgot here is my baby CRAWLING







soooooo sad!! lol

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/c...t=MVI_1046.flv

ooo, i'll be sad too when zenon starts crawling. but she's super cute!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
it ain't aunt flo that's coming!

uh-oh!!! maybe another test is in order Queen??







oh I see you posted as I was typing...nevermind! I was kinda excited there for a minue









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
oh i forgot here is my baby CRAWLING








soooooo sad!! lol

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/c...t=MVI_1046.flv

Wow, she is on the move! And adorable...poor Arlo can barely just drag himself around, it;s very frustrating for him!

So Montreal or the Muskokas eh?














have to think about it! I would like to pitch Guelph as well (very crunchy







) but I don't have time right now, so you just have to take my word for it! Plus I'm only a mere 45min from the centre of Canada, I mean Toronto
















Ultimate-how exciting that you will be homeschooling!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ooo, i'll be sad too when zenon starts crawling. but she's super cute!









Yup it is sad...this is my last and i am going to miss his little baby self







.
that reminds me, dp's vasectomy is scheduled for May and i'm feeling a bit freaked about the finality (is that a word??) of it.








A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Yup it is sad...this is my last and i am going to miss his little baby self







.
that reminds me, dp's vasectomy is scheduled for May and i'm feeling a bit freaked about the finality (is that a word??) of it.








A

woah- really?? that's so final!! you guys are still young!!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Yup it is sad...this is my last and i am going to miss his little baby self







.
that reminds me, dp's vasectomy is scheduled for May and i'm feeling a bit freaked about the finality (is that a word??) of it.








A

oh, i'd be freaked too! i don't think my dh would do it though














at least you still have time to "process" the finality of it...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i finally broke down and bought a large (8X11) rug to cover our floor that is lead beneath the top coat of paint (freaks me out). and i love it! i should have done it long ago. it just feels so good to have a "safe" place to leave zenon and kaylo to play. also, it's just the right texture so zenon can now pull himself along (instead of rolling). it's funny, he just lays on his tummy and pulls using his arms. they much be some strong arms to pull his hefty body!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Yup it is sad...this is my last and i am going to miss his little baby self







.
that reminds me, dp's vasectomy is scheduled for May and i'm feeling a bit freaked about the finality (is that a word??) of it.








A

See, I wish dh would do the deed. But he refuses. Sees it as something that would compromise his virility or something.








So I'm stuck looking for alternate means of contraception. I want to get an IUD but I'm scared... I heard that it hurts. And since we DTD so infrequently, I've been pushing it off.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
See, I wish dh would do the deed. But he refuses. Sees it as something that would compromise his virility or something.








So I'm stuck looking for alternate means of contraception. I want to get an IUD but I'm scared... I heard that it hurts. And since we DTD so infrequently, I've been pushing it off.

Dp seems to have no issues getting it done. I've never pushed for it and would totally understand not wanting to do it, but I'm glad he is really.I had an IUD and I got pregnant when Finn was 9moA, and then had a miscarriage.







The IUD didn't hurt and my periods were normal, but dp said he could feel the string inside whenever we dtd and it was irritating. So, that's my IUD experience, fwiw.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i finally broke down and bought a large (8X11) rug to cover our floor that is lead beneath the top coat of paint (freaks me out). and i love it! i should have done it long ago. it just feels so good to have a "safe" place to leave zenon and kaylo to play. also, it's just the right texture so zenon can now pull himself along (instead of rolling). *it's funny, he just lays on his tummy and pulls using his arms*. they much be some strong arms to pull his hefty body!









This is exactly what Arlo does too. It's pretty funny and he can get pretty far that way.
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
woah- really?? that's so final!! you guys are still young!!
A

It doesn't have anything to do with age for us really. I would have more but I'm not sure I'm cut out for mothering a lot of children. I can get pretty overwhelmed with just two sometimes! The ppd is another factor. And while my pregnancies and births with Finn and Arlo were perfect, I have also had 3 miscarriages and I'm not sure I can deal with that again, yk? And we get pregnant _really_ easily (see my IUD story-and I forgot to mention that was with dtd only once!) so I just don't want to take any chances. It is soooooo hard to be sure though...
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
It doesn't have anything to do with age for us really. I would have more but I'm not sure I'm cut out for mothering a lot of children. I can get pretty overwhelmed with just two sometimes! The ppd is another factor. And while my pregnancies and births with Finn and Arlo were perfect, I have also had 3 miscarriages and I'm not sure I can deal with that again, yk? And we get pregnant _really_ easily (see my IUD story-and I forgot to mention that was with dtd only once!) so I just don't want to take any chances. It is soooooo hard to be sure though...
A

wow, that's hard--having three miscarriages and one when finn was 9mo!. that's a lot to go through. and i hear ya about ppd. i have horrible anxiety after birth (for a month or so both times) and during it this past time, i told dh i couldn't go through it again. it's strange though, b/c i feel good now and i think i could do it again...but it's so hard.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
See, I wish dh would do the deed. But he refuses. Sees it as something that would compromise his virility or something.








So I'm stuck looking for alternate means of contraception. I want to get an IUD but I'm scared... I heard that it hurts. And since we DTD so infrequently, I've been pushing it off.


DH has completely nixed the idea of a vas. In fact, when we went in for flu shot recently, he commented that he had better not come out with an ice pack in his shorts.

I've had friends with IUD's. If you take some ibuprofen an hour or two before your app't it helps with the cramps. They likened the cramps to be more menstrual than labor like.

No signs of any period here. I think my thyroid is off. I'm OK with being done with 4, but I know dh would like more. It just gets a bit crazy at times (like on bath nights!)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i finally broke down and bought a large (8X11) rug to cover our floor that is lead beneath the top coat of paint (freaks me out). and i love it! i should have done it long ago. it just feels so good to have a "safe" place to leave zenon and kaylo to play. also, it's just the right texture so zenon can now pull himself along (instead of rolling). it's funny, he just lays on his tummy and pulls using his arms. they much be some strong arms to pull his hefty body!









That's weird, my post disappeared...

Oh well, I was saying that rugs rock!! Zenon might start crawling really quickly on that rug, so you better limit his play time on it if you want to keep him sedentary








We bought one too to cover part of our







: concrete floors and now we do everything on it. Diaper changes, playing, watching tv... It's black wool, so there's always crumbs in it and I have to vacuum it all the time, but it's so worth it just to keep our butts warm








I know if we had carpets Romi would a be super duper fast crawler, so I'm glad it's limited.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
That's weird, my post disappeared...

Oh well, I was saying that rugs rock!! Zenon might start crawling really quickly on that rug, so you better limit his play time on it if you want to keep him sedentary








We bought one too to cover part of our







: concrete floors and now we do everything on it. Diaper changes, playing, watching tv... It's black wool, so there's always crumbs in it and I have to vacuum it all the time, but it's so worth it just to keep our butts warm








I know if we had carpets Romi would a be super duper fast crawler, so I'm glad it's limited.

wool--nice! i think i remember seeing that in some of your pictures. i bet that's nice on a concrete floor. i watch a little girl once a week at her home (straw-bale, btw queen







) but anyway--they have concrete floors too and it gets chilly! you're right though--maybe i'll have to limit his rug time...i like my baby sittin still.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

wonder how serenitii is...i was thinking about her yesterday.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i







: that pic of romi (in your sig, doudat). like a baby "amelie" or something (perhaps i'm just thinking french baby and amelie comes to mind







). so sweet...the stripes, the polka-dot bow.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i







: that pic of romi (in your sig, doudat). like a baby "amelie" or something (perhaps i'm just thinking french baby and amelie comes to mind







). so sweet...the stripes, the polka-dot bow.


Claire's middle name is "Amelie". Totally stollen from the movie, but I claim it is a family name which is true if you go back far enough in the tree.

And that pictures is too cute!!!!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i







: that pic of romi (in your sig, doudat). like a baby "amelie" or something (perhaps i'm just thinking french baby and amelie comes to mind








). so sweet...the stripes, the polka-dot bow.

I totally agree!! She is gorgeous! I show her off to everyone I know!







(Like I know her or something...)

Actually, I do this with a lot off the babes on MDC....I







pics of babes!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Aaaah, you guys are soooo sweet!!








She does look kinda french... Mmmm, the red cheeks perhaps?

And Kris: wool carpet = Ikea just in case you thought I was going all fancy on you guys









ETA: is there an Ikea in Muskoka? Yeah, that's right people, chalk up another vote for MONTREAL!!! Woo-hoo!!! Plus we have 2 artisanal bakeries next to my house. Yummy







: french bread.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i







: that pic of romi (in your sig, doudat). like a baby "amelie" or something (perhaps i'm just thinking french baby and amelie comes to mind







). so sweet...the stripes, the polka-dot bow.

And glad to see no one noticed she was wearing Liam's giraffe socks (or the laundry basket of unstuffed pocket diapers). Gotta love hand me downs, totally Amélie


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Aaaah, you guys are soooo sweet!!








She does look kinda french... Mmmm, the red cheeks perhaps?

And Kris: wool carpet = Ikea just in case you thought I was going all fancy on you guys









ETA: is there an Ikea in Muskoka? Yeah, that's right people, chalk up another vote for MONTREAL!!! Woo-hoo!!! Plus we have 2 artisanal bakeries next to my house. Yummy







: french bread.

i'd have to say the ikea and artisanal bakerIES sound loverly to me. i think it solidifies by montreal vote.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Claire's middle name is "Amelie". Totally stollen from the movie, but I claim it is a family name which is true if you go back far enough in the tree.

And that pictures is too cute!!!!!

that's funny. i think it's a family name way back in our family too...although it was pronounced emily.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I totally agree!! She is gorgeous! I show her off to everyone I know!







(Like I know her or something...)

Actually, I do this with a lot off the babes on MDC....I







pics of babes!

i know, isn't it great. i'm always chatting about our ddc babies to people and i have yet to actually meet one.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
See, I wish dh would do the deed. But he refuses. Sees it as something that would compromise his virility or something.








So I'm stuck looking for alternate means of contraception. I want to get an IUD but I'm scared... I heard that it hurts. And since we DTD so infrequently, I've been pushing it off.

I got my IUD when Abby was 3/4 mo - I didn't want hormones and I'm not crazy about condoms and also we DTD too much to afford using condoms









I forgot the ibuprofen and it didn't hurt much - just for a moment and no cramping, but I did get a "period" 1 day later that lasted 1-2 days. A few months later I got my real period and it has been a lot heavier, but I have only had 2 periods off bcp and one was after a miscarriage and one was after stopping the bcp - so no normal periods.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I got my IUD when Abby was 3/4 mo - I didn't want hormones and I'm not crazy about condoms and also we DTD too much to afford using condoms









I forgot the ibuprofen and it didn't hurt much - just for a moment and no cramping, but I did get a "period" 1 day later that lasted 1-2 days. A few months later I got my real period and it has been a lot heavier, but I have only had 2 periods off bcp and one was after a miscarriage and one was after stopping the bcp - so no normal periods.

I'd get the Mirena though... not crazy about hormones but at least the level is low and it's localised. Good too know that it doesn't hurt as bad as I thought.

And







:to you for DTD so darn much


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i know, isn't it great. i'm always chatting about our ddc babies to people and i have yet to actually meet one.









Dh thinks I'm nuts too. Cause I'm like, Kris said and Queen mentioned... Then I tell him I have to go to Bummis to buy covers for you guys and he's like, who? and I'm like, I told you, MY DDC PEOPLE








Then I show him pictures and videos and he doesn't care but he acts like he does to make me happy


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

It's nuts, but I'm gonna get my senior title just from posting on our DDC threads. I don't even go anywhere else anymore...


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'd get the Mirena though... not crazy about hormones but at least the level is low and it's localised. Good too know that it doesn't hurt as bad as I thought.

And







:to you for DTD so darn much









DH is responsible for most of the DTD encounters. Usually I am too tired to think about it until he "gets me in the mood"


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wonder how serenitii is...i was thinking about her yesterday.

I've been thinking of her too....

Well I got a bunch of Christmas shopping done today... what are you all getting for your 8-9mos?

I got a baby bjorn little potty and baby legs (items he needed) and then so far for fun: 3 cloth books, wooden pull cart with blocks, bucket of wooden blocks (ok- I think he's not ready for that yet, but it was such a good deal LOL). I think that's more than enough, but we budgeted more than I have spent...so I'm trying to see if there are any fun or neccesary ideas I have not thought of!

Oh- so I must be totally sheltered because I have always thought CIO meant that the parents let the baby cry for like 20mins or les and then the baby would fall asleep but today at breastfeeding group some of the ladies were discussing some book about CIO and how it says the babies might throw up etc for attention; then they were telling me how they sit and WATCH their kids cry for like OVER an HOUR!!!







They got very defensive and offensive when myself and two other ladies expressed our shock and even mentioned that our babies cosleep with us...yeah, they had TONS to say about that...wierd though, I mean I had no idea mothers could listen to their babies cry for that long even if they do believe in CIO - and I guess I was even more suprised to hear this from moms at a BF group, especially because they don't just BF for health - most of them are very open about doing it for comfort and everything, so I just don't get their logic.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
It's nuts, but I'm gonna get my senior title just from posting on our DDC threads. I don't even go anywhere else anymore...









same here...I rarely visit the other forums anymore... oh and we muyst all be online







as soon as I posted there was new ones to read!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

So, while you gals were busy chatting about fun things all day, I've been wrapping gifts to send back east. Hooray, it's done. Now I have to focus on the kids and my swapee, of course.









Now get this - Max and I were upstairs wrapping the last of the gifts and dh was downstairs with Scarlet who was just crawling around. Well, Max and I finish and head down the stairs, and there is Scarlet - on the second stair.







:










Sending you all







: Oh yes, and whenever I giggle at the computer, Max now says "your mama friends, again?"

Off to make dinner, bbl.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Eeek Maximom, stairs are scary!!! No stairs!!! What will you do? Put a gate or something?

You know what sucks? Sunday is my birthday so dh wanted to take me out for a nice restaurant meal sunday night. We haven't been out alone in over a year. But we're expecting a snowstorm and so now he wants us to go out saturday. And all I can think of is that I'll miss the Mutt stocking









Diapers. They're a killer.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, a gate. Climbing already, I tell ya.









So I had to look up Mutt dipes, of course. Bad influence.

By the way, Canadiennes, so have loonie toon money and some really big really old rocks. Sounds like fun.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

You know what sucks? Sunday is my birthday so dh wanted to take me out for a nice restaurant meal sunday night. We haven't been out alone in over a year. But we're expecting a snowstorm and so now he wants us to go out saturday. And all I can think of is that I'll miss the Mutt stocking









Sunday is my birthday, too ,and we also have to change our restaurant plans to Saturday in case the we get hit by the same storm (ah... life in Eastern Canada!). We weren't going to eat out, though. Just get some nice takeout cause it is too complicated to leave all three kids and Chloe isn't used to me leaving her for very long. The longest we've been away from each other was for a little longer than an hour (she was fed changed and in dh's arms before I left) and she was worried and looking for me for about the last 30 minutes. I don't think she's ready for me to go out for a nice romantic dinner just yet!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

ok- where to start?
everyone's sleeping except for me- love it. I must be getting old.









ok- well Muskoka has snowmobiles and snowshoeing- bet you can't go snowshoeing in Montreal! And haven't you heard the slogan, 'Muskoka, playground for the rich and famous'?? C'mon guys! Although, I must admit, Montreal would have such a lovely enticing culture- I would love it to- I think as far as urban goes, it's where it's at.

I don't visit too many forums either, here and there. but this is like the hang out. I _know_ people here. It's cool.

I wonder if goodmama is going to stock tonight. sometimes I resent the virtual world I am part of. but I like it. I just wish it was tangible. this is an appropriate smiley i think








A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday you guys on Sunday!! How's that for being prompt. We're supposed to be getting a storm too- we'll see though. Lots of time to change plans.

I left Eva last week with my parents, and a back up bottle, which she didn't need of course. It was a little tough but I thoroughly enjoyed a glass of wine and exposing the uneducated view on circumsicion my phd'd friend has- we went out with him and his lawyer girlfriend.







I usually try to act as weird as possible, quipping about nursing to age 3 and so on, bamboo diapers and nude models and they act smart (ass). Anyway.... I don't blame you one bit MizLiz if you can't leave her, but it might be nice if you did!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I've been thinking of her too....

Well I got a bunch of Christmas shopping done today... what are you all getting for your 8-9mos?

Oh- so I must be totally sheltered because I have always thought CIO meant that the parents let the baby cry for like 20mins or les and then the baby would fall asleep but today at breastfeeding group some of the ladies were discussing some book about CIO and how it says the babies might throw up etc for attention; then they were telling me how they sit and WATCH their kids cry for like OVER an HOUR!!!







They got very defensive and offensive when myself and two other ladies expressed our shock and even mentioned that our babies cosleep with us...yeah, they had TONS to say about that...wierd though, I mean I had no idea mothers could listen to their babies cry for that long even if they do believe in CIO - and I guess I was even more suprised to hear this from moms at a BF group, especially because they don't just BF for health - most of them are very open about doing it for comfort and everything, so I just don't get their logic.

I probably won't get Evangeline anything.







: Except new diapers, maybe. My parents got her a gorgeous little Christmas dress with smocking though, very sweet.
Wow- about the cio- I didn't really know that either. I can't imagine. I just can't. That must have been a tough meeting!
I know my sister sometimes lets her baby cio, and we don't see _quite_ eye to eye. I don't think I would _ever_ do it, and I think it's not good at all, but she feels she has to sometimes. She's had a tough time with her baby, Adelaide has always been fussy and very sensitive, and she actually cries a lot, a lot. Sometimes she feels she has to leave here alone for awhile, and Adelaide inevitably cries, and my sis feels this is just going to happen somtimes, to protect her sanity, as well as that's just what she's gotta do now and then. I don't know. I can't condemn her for it, because if I was in her situation I don't know what I would do, but I really don't think I could let my baby cry. I guess she figures with the amount she cries, sometimes she is going to cry alone. But she doesn't use it as a 'tool' or anything.
Ok that was longwinded, and in no way promoting cio. It's just weird sometimes when you see a human face either promoting it or owning up to it- it's hard not to judge if someone's struggling, but not to approve. However, when someone deliberately uses it it's hard to talk to them, too. Especially in the situation you described, LilMomma, I think I would feel sick.
A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

As for gifts we got way too much, we got a discovery cube from pottery barn a couple of months ago, that we gave him for hanukkah, way too many books (like 25) and a bunch of playsilks, we also got him some wood blocks that he likes knocking down when I stack them and enjoys chewing as well.

The first part of my gift for the person I got on this thread has arrived! Hopefully the other piece arrives tomorrow.

Hmm Mutts stocking, no wait I don't need more diapers, I can be good, plus I really want to try for a Goodmama, thanks to you all







.

My Mom is in town visiting, so we'll probably go to the Aquarium in Baltimore tomorrow, and then we're going out to dinner at Melting Pot, I wonder how Desmond will like hot cheese bread, I bet he enjoys it, or at least the bread.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
It doesn't have anything to do with age for us really. I would have more but I'm not sure I'm cut out for mothering a lot of children. I can get pretty overwhelmed with just two sometimes! The ppd is another factor. And while my pregnancies and births with Finn and Arlo were perfect, I have also had 3 miscarriages and I'm not sure I can deal with that again, yk? And we get pregnant _really_ easily (see my IUD story-and I forgot to mention that was with dtd only once!) so I just don't want to take any chances. It is soooooo hard to be sure though...
A

yes, that's tough. I can understand now. I think it's still nerve-wracking because it's irreversable, right? Not just a time thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wonder how serenitii is...i was thinking about her yesterday.

me too.

Off to work on pics.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

check out my photobucket!
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...eenofmycastle/
A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Oh- so I must be totally sheltered because I have always thought CIO meant that the parents let the baby cry for like 20mins or les and then the baby would fall asleep but today at breastfeeding group some of the ladies were discussing some book about CIO and how it says the babies might throw up etc for attention; then they were telling me how they sit and WATCH their kids cry for like OVER an HOUR!!!







They got very defensive and offensive when myself and two other ladies expressed our shock and even mentioned that our babies cosleep with us...yeah, they had TONS to say about that...wierd though, I mean I had no idea mothers could listen to their babies cry for that long even if they do believe in CIO - and I guess I was even more suprised to hear this from moms at a BF group, especially because they don't just BF for health - most of them are very open about doing it for comfort and everything, so I just don't get their logic.


yikes scary... i think if this is the group i am thinking it is this is why i haven't ever gone to that one i was afraid of that!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
check out my photobucket!
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...eenofmycastle/
A

awww!!! so cute!!! i love your diapers!!!
and i love the paint!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
check out my photobucket!
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...eenofmycastle/
A

Is it just me, or is Eva getting longer and thinner? Look at that beautiful boy!!!
You do great work, my Queen


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Queen, Eva is beautiful.







And Axel looks rough and tumble







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
... what are you all getting for your 8-9mos?

We got Scout 3 handmade wooden cars, 4 books (the cardboard kind...to prevent the crazy girl from devouring paper







), and a bead maze that suction cups to the table.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Oh yes, and whenever I giggle at the computer, Max now says "your mama friends, again?"

That is so cute!







I know, I talk about you ladies all the time. I'm sure my sister is sick of hearing, "This one mom in my DDC...." or, "This baby I know...well, not in real life, but..."









I had fun shopping for the gift exchange - I just hope that what I ordered comes soon so I can get it sent to my lady because we are going to be out of town the week of Christmas.







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

queen - I love those pics of Evangeline with the mirror. Your house looks so nice and bright with all that natural light. I need to find a way to get more light in here.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm debating on whether or not I want to keep Scout in cloth for our trek across the country for Christmas. Part of me just wants to do sposies...not really for the convenience, but just because our visit is so short and I want to maximize our time with family that I only get to see once a year instead of spending time doing diaper laundry, KWIM? But my mom is so sweet - she asked what kind of detergent we use on the dipes so she can have some on hand if we bring any cloth with us.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
check out my photobucket!
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n...eenofmycastle/
A

adorable pictures! your house seems so cozy! my kids are always wearing two layers even inside right now...it's so drafty!

and good for you-letting axel paint like that. i'm not too good at "messy" play like that. i'm always thinking







etc.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Dh thinks I'm nuts too. Cause I'm like, Kris said and Queen mentioned... Then I tell him I have to go to Bummis to buy covers for you guys and he's like, who? and I'm like, I told you, MY DDC PEOPLE








Then I show him pictures and videos and he doesn't care but he acts like he does to make me happy

















my dh won't take the time to look at pics on the comp--so he just thinks i'm nutty


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
It's nuts, but I'm gonna get my senior title just from posting on our DDC threads. I don't even go anywhere else anymore...

i think i did-- i used to post all over but really haven't since in our ddc







but i have yet to come up with a title for myself... hmmm


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I've been thinking of her too....

Well I got a bunch of Christmas shopping done today... what are you all getting for your 8-9mos?

I got a baby bjorn little potty and baby legs (items he needed) and then so far for fun: 3 cloth books, wooden pull cart with blocks, bucket of wooden blocks (ok- I think he's not ready for that yet, but it was such a good deal LOL). I think that's more than enough, but we budgeted more than I have spent...so I'm trying to see if there are any fun or neccesary ideas I have not thought of!


those sound like nice gifts... i







: the little baby bjorn potties..perfect for boys! i ordered good wooden blocks from zenon...only from ebay--and ended up paying an embarassing amount for shipping. teeheehe. i also got some books and i would love to buy him some goodmamas if i ever get the chance (umm...they really are for him


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy (early) Birthday MizLiz and Doudat!!







: i hope you do both get to go out...or do something for yourself! (it's so great to get out with*OUT* kids, though)









edit--um, did you all think i was crazy??


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronan is getting a wooden jingly rattle, a dinosaur pull toy, and metal baking dishes from Ikea (the kid's set). He loves to drum on things, so I figure the clanging metal will be perfect.

I'm trying to decide if I want to get him some more balls or soft blocks.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

This is kinda weird, but I thought I'd share...

Anyone else's babes go wild with happiness and excitement when they catch a glimpse of your boobies? I just thought it was cute and funny yesterday when I was getting dressed and Scout was sitting on the floor looking up at me, I noticed that as soon as Scout saw my chest, she started smiling and squealing. I thought it was just a fluke, so I would put my shirt down and she would stop....then lift it up and she would start flapping her arms and smiling again. I did it again and and again with the same reaction. I dunno why it's so funny to me - I guess I just didn't think she knew exactly WHERE her food was coming from.









Have a happy b-day tomorrow, doudat and mizliz!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Ronan is getting a wooden jingly rattle, a dinosaur pull toy, and metal baking dishes from Ikea (the kid's set). He loves to drum on things, so I figure the clanging metal will be perfect.

I'm trying to decide if I want to get him some more balls or soft blocks.

Ooh! I bet the metal baking dishes will be so much fun!!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

ok- don't have much time to write..but.............

Johnny's crawling!!! Sort of, he uses both hands and right foot to move accross the floor with his left knee sort of dragging behind...it's slow, but it's working - I was totally shocked to see him do that today!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
ok- don't have much time to write..but.............

Johnny's crawling!!! Sort of, he uses both hands and right foot to move accross the floor with his left knee sort of dragging behind...it's slow, but it's working - I was totally shocked to see him do that today!

Woohoo! Another mover and shaker!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
ok- don't have much time to write..but.............

Johnny's crawling!!! Sort of, he uses both hands and right foot to move accross the floor with his left knee sort of dragging behind...it's slow, but it's working - I was totally shocked to see him do that today!


awww!! man Caroline started monday!! he just couldn't l go to lll next month with out being able to keep up with her


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
awww!! man Caroline started monday!! he just couldn't l go to lll next month with out being able to keep up with her

















just like when she showed him her first tooth - the next month he had to show her his...

I've known a guy my age since birth and we used to CONSTANTLY compete with each other over everything







but he was always "older" and got to do everything first (well except get married and have a baby).


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Just finished putting the package together for my person. It's not as pretty as I'd like but the dog and the baby and the cats had to 'help'. I sure hope she's not allergic! I always pretend I don't like the holidays but the truth is I love any excuse to give presents


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Just finished putting the package together for my person. It's not as pretty as I'd like but the dog and the baby and the cats had to 'help'. I sure hope she's not allergic! I always pretend I don't like the holidays but the truth is I love any excuse to give presents









Ha! Mine isn't "pretty" either...Finn insisted on wrapping it with packing tape and construction paper topped with a splotch of paint,







.
I figure the recipient will understand








A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I went to get the rest of mine for my person and darnit, the store was closed (and it was supposed to be open). Needless to say I'm majorly peeved cause there's a snowstorm coming and I need to get this out on monday. Grrrrr.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I scored 2 Mutts, so it's a happy birthday present to me!!








Sipping some lovely sparkling cider and will be watching tv tonight.
We can't leave for a dinner out since Romi is waking up every 2 hours to nurse. I'll have to wait till that passes till we can do something romantic







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Aaaaw, UltimateSerj & lilmomma, I'm so jealous you guys get to hang out at LLL!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Aaaaw, UltimateSerj & lilmomma, I'm so jealous you guys get to hang out at LLL!!


lol it is neat!! Caroline was Sitting on Johnny at the last meeting,


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I scored 2 Mutts, so it's a happy birthday present to me!!








Sipping some lovely sparkling cider and will be watching tv tonight.
We can't leave for a dinner out since Romi is waking up every 2 hours to nurse. I'll have to wait till that passes till we can do something romantic







:









:

sounds like a nice birthday anyway


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLS!! hope you're both having nice evenings- doudat cool about the mutts! what'd you get?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
This is kinda weird, but I thought I'd share...

Anyone else's babes go wild with happiness and excitement when they catch a glimpse of your boobies? I just thought it was cute and funny yesterday when I was getting dressed and Scout was sitting on the floor looking up at me, I noticed that as soon as Scout saw my chest, she started smiling and squealing. I thought it was just a fluke, so I would put my shirt down and she would stop....then lift it up and she would start flapping her arms and smiling again. I did it again and and again with the same reaction. I dunno why it's so funny to me - I guess I just didn't think she knew exactly WHERE her food was coming from.









Have a happy b-day tomorrow, doudat and mizliz!









Well, sad to say, MINE DON'T! Axel never did, and Evangeline couldn't care less either. I guess my boobs aren't much to look at!







I've done the 'test' with both of them too, because I was curious. Good thing dh flaps his arms and smiles when I show him, or they'd be a major dissapointment!







:
A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I scored 2 Mutts, so it's a happy birthday present to me!!








Sipping some lovely sparkling cider and will be watching tv tonight.
We can't leave for a dinner out since Romi is waking up every 2 hours to nurse. I'll have to wait till that passes till we can do something romantic







:


Happy Birthday!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So my Mom is here and we went shopping yesterday and today, I love my Mom. I got some new clothes, it is kind of nice, a couple of pairs of cords and a new pair of jeans, some winter shirts and a lovely cashmere hoodie. Of course I think that I'll wear the cashmere when Desmond is around.

Desmond still isn't back to sleeping 5 hours stretches, I really would like him to go back to atleast that amount of sleep straight, just so I can too (of course even when he does I end up not going to bed till the last 2 hours of it, but that's my own fault).

Can I rant a moment, I visit another board that is much more mainstream and I feel really out of place on it sometimes, like tonight, when I read a thread on letting baby cry it out and just putting in ear plugs. All I can think is poor baby







.

My packaging for my person probably won't be great either. I am still waiting on one thing to arrive in the mail, it didn't arrive today so hopefully it will be here Monday so I can ship it out, if not I'll hopefully ship it out on Wednesday.

Desmond was so good tonight, we went out to dinner at Melting Pot with him and he was good for the full 2 and a half hours we were there (would have been nice if the waitress was a bit faster on the other hand). He had fun eating banana slices and bread and bread with cheese and mushrooms and salmon. He fed himself a good sized meal throughout our meal. Of course my boob is leaking now ready to feed him, but hopefully he'll wake up and nurse soon. He was a really good baby though and I am so proud of him for lasting all 2 and a half hours at the restaurant.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

I don't have my presant ready yet. Do we have to wait to open them together or do we get to open them when we get them?

My period is really light, almost just spotting. Did anyone else have this happen?? Not the hurricane I was expecting.

Oh- I'm so excited to share this. My friend had her baby last night, on her duedate. She's 18 yrs old, and her pregnancy was picture perfect, no complaints at all. Around 9:30 she had lost her mucus plug, and was starting to feel like maybe she was having contrax. When I called at 10:30 she was in the tub, and her mom said 'she doesnt' like the way it feels, they're coming frequently, maybe 5 min apart, the midwife is going to bed.' Apparantly she got out of the tub around 11, her water broke on the floor, she sat on the toilet and felt like she had to push, and pushed the baby out at 11:15! The midwife arrive 4 min before, no tears, got up and around, placenta out, had another bath, baby is a girl, 8lbs even and beautiful and perfect! Hows that for a birth story??? Guess being young has an advantage!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh I forgot to mention, we have a first word. Desmond's first word is "Hi"







. He's actually been saying it for the past week or two, but I wasn't sure if he was really saying it, or just babbling. Yesterday he said it to my Mom at just the right time so I have confirmation that he is talking.

He is also saying Dada but not when refering to DH yet, just in babbling mainly, but I figure it won't be too long before he is using it too (and hopefully Mama







).


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Oh I forgot to mention, we have a first word. Desmond's first word is "Hi"







. He's actually been saying it for the past week or two, but I wasn't sure if he was really saying it, or just babbling. Yesterday he said it to my Mom at just the right time so I have confirmation that he is talking.

He is also saying Dada but not when refering to DH yet, just in babbling mainly, but I figure it won't be too long before he is using it too (and hopefully Mama







).

Really? 'Hi'? That's so cute! Eva's been saying dada too- dh swears she means him
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Talking: I think it's a question of coincidence!! I doubt an 8mth old can really grasp the concept of language. But it sure is cute, isn't it? I love it when they "talk". Romi's been saying "dah-dy". So dh is thrilled!! But we talk french here, so where'd she learn that? And she says "hey" as well.

Whenever Liam is playing with a stuffed toy I ask him what the name of the stuffed toy is and he always answers "Badice" which is weird cause that's not even a name. But I swear Romi's been saying Badice lately too!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Arlo says dada...and when I say "say mama!" he looks at me very sheepishly (I'm not kidding!) and says...."dada!" and then gives me a big grin. My dad witnessed this today and couldn't believe how silly arlo was being. He knows he's teasing me!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Talking: I think it's a question of coincidence!! I doubt an 8mth old can really grasp the concept of language. But it sure is cute, isn't it? I love it when they "talk". Romi's been saying "dah-dy". So dh is thrilled!! But we talk french here, so where'd she learn that? And she says "hey" as well.

Whenever Liam is playing with a stuffed toy I ask him what the name of the stuffed toy is and he always answers "Badice" which is weird cause that's not even a name. But I swear Romi's been saying Badice lately too!

Hey- what are you doing here on your birthday night?? shouldn't you be having fun or having...something???

On the name thing- Axel had a teddy he called 'nuts'. we thought it was hilarious. He has now started calling Eva 'Banjo', from ban-go-ween!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Arlo says dada...and when I say "say mama!" he looks at me very sheepishly (I'm not kidding!) and says...."dada!" and then gives me a big grin. My dad witnessed this today and couldn't believe how silly arlo was being. He knows he's teasing me!
A

aww that's so cute! i think they c_an_ have such a sense of humour- Eva does! She's always laughing.
Except sometimes Chad plays peekaboo with her, and when he takes the hands off his face, she stares at him wideeyed, then the pout, then her eyes fill up with huge tears and this gut-wrenching cry comes out... oh! I'm sooo scared even though you do it to me every day!!!! Oh, my feelings.
A
night everyone.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday MizLiz and doudat!!







:

And Queen, I just checked out your photos-adorable! You're kids look so much like you...beautiful


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
aww that's so cute! i think they c_an_ have such a sense of humour- Eva does! She's always laughing.
Except sometimes Chad plays peekaboo with her, and when he takes the hands off his face, she stares at him wideeyed, then the pout, then her eyes fill up with huge tears and this gut-wrenching cry comes out... oh! I'm sooo scared even though you do it to me every day!!!! Oh, my feelings.
A
night everyone.

They are funny and this age is so sweet. There little personalities are just starting to really shine i find. I'm really enjoying it and having lots of laughs...


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Alright, off to bed ladies....goodnight!
A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Good thing dh flaps his arms and smiles when I show him, or they'd be a major dissapointment!







:
A











I'm all frazzled and worried that the gift ordered for my person won't get here before I have to leave for my parents' house and I won't get it sent to her until after Christmas. Hopefully, that won't happen. Krismarie, if it does get here late, could I email you and let you know to tell my person that I did not forget about her and a gift is on its way?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I don't have my presant ready yet. Do we have to wait to open them together or do we get to open them when we get them?

My period is really light, almost just spotting. Did anyone else have this happen?? Not the hurricane I was expecting.

Oh- I'm so excited to share this. My friend had her baby last night, on her duedate. She's 18 yrs old, and her pregnancy was picture perfect, no complaints at all. Around 9:30 she had lost her mucus plug, and was starting to feel like maybe she was having contrax. When I called at 10:30 she was in the tub, and her mom said 'she doesnt' like the way it feels, they're coming frequently, maybe 5 min apart, the midwife is going to bed.' Apparantly she got out of the tub around 11, her water broke on the floor, she sat on the toilet and felt like she had to push, and pushed the baby out at 11:15! The midwife arrive 4 min before, no tears, got up and around, placenta out, had another bath, baby is a girl, 8lbs even and beautiful and perfect! Hows that for a birth story??? Guess being young has an advantage!

Light period, too. Thought it would be a gusher.









Congrats to your friend!

Happy Birthday, doudat and MizLiz







:

Scarlet babbles and I just love it, such cute little sounds, grunts, and giggles. The other day she seemed to say a sentence, which I can't recall now, of course. But it really sounded like she was responding to something, and with gusto.

My gift is boxed and ready to mail. I kind of like the idea of opening together. Think we could all manage to be available at the same time?









I bought some Christmas gifts for myself today, boy was that fun. It's been a while since I've done that (last Christmas!







). Etsy is dangerous.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh- I'm so excited to share this. My friend had her baby last night, on her duedate. She's 18 yrs old, and her pregnancy was picture perfect, no complaints at all. Around 9:30 she had lost her mucus plug, and was starting to feel like maybe she was having contrax. When I called at 10:30 she was in the tub, and her mom said 'she doesnt' like the way it feels, they're coming frequently, maybe 5 min apart, the midwife is going to bed.' Apparantly she got out of the tub around 11, her water broke on the floor, she sat on the toilet and felt like she had to push, and pushed the baby out at 11:15! The midwife arrive 4 min before, no tears, got up and around, placenta out, had another bath, baby is a girl, 8lbs even and beautiful and perfect! Hows that for a birth story??? Guess being young has an advantage!

That is SO great!! Congratulations to her!







:







:







:







:







:

I am a teeny weeny bit jealous though...








I haven't even written Micah's birth story because I don't like to think about it...







: I thought I would be over it by now...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Talking: I think it's a question of coincidence!! I doubt an 8mth old can really grasp the concept of language. But it sure is cute, isn't it? I love it when they "talk". Romi's been saying "dah-dy". So dh is thrilled!! But we talk french here, so where'd she learn that? And she says "hey" as well.

Whenever Liam is playing with a stuffed toy I ask him what the name of the stuffed toy is and he always answers "Badice" which is weird cause that's not even a name. But I swear Romi's been saying Badice lately too!

Micah "says" -- "bah-bah" (bye bye) and "bay-buh" (baby) and once or twice I could have sworn I heard "ma-ma"


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
That is SO great!!
I am a teeny weeny bit jealous though...








I haven't even written Micah's birth story because I don't like to think about it...

Just noticed Micah's birthday. What time was he born? Ion was around 7:30am.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
This is kinda weird, but I thought I'd share...

Anyone else's babes go wild with happiness and excitement when they catch a glimpse of your boobies? I just thought it was cute and funny yesterday when I was getting dressed and Scout was sitting on the floor looking up at me, I noticed that as soon as Scout saw my chest, she started smiling and squealing. I thought it was just a fluke, so I would put my shirt down and she would stop....then lift it up and she would start flapping her arms and smiling again. I did it again and and again with the same reaction. I dunno why it's so funny to me - I guess I just didn't think she knew exactly WHERE her food was coming from.









Have a happy b-day tomorrow, doudat and mizliz!









Micah has this whiney "eh eh eh eh" thing he does when he sees them and wants them....If I "flash" him, he'll smile really big....And, if he just wants them and I am holding him, he just dives for them like he is going to eat the shirt and all!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

: doudat and mizliz!!







:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Just noticed Micah's birthday. What time was he born? Ion was around 7:30am.

2:20 am....I really thought it was going to be the 11th. I went in to labor some time late night 10th/early morning 11th. It brought me out of bed for the millionth time around 7 am (first time I looked at the clock).


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Just noticed Micah's birthday. What time was he born? Ion was around 7:30am.

Our babes remind me of each other for some reason, too! Not that they really look alike, but they are both long and slender....and have always been on the move. Micah is not quite the superbaby that Ion is, but he is definitely following close behind... Maybe Micah thinks he is a good role model...I think he needs to dial it back a notch (Micah that is...)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I *think* I might be a little lonely...can you tell?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Our babes remind me of each other for some reason, too! Not that they really look alike, but they are both long and slender....and have always been on the move. Micah is not quite the superbaby that Ion is, but he is definitely following close behind... Maybe Micah thinks he is a good role model...I think he needs to dial it back a notch (Micah that is...)









According to my MIL, Ion is not nearly as super as his dad who was running at 8 months


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Just one more....(I promise)

Someone posted about their babe climbing on the stairs but I don't remember who it was...

I watched Micah do something similar the other day! I have a ceiling fan that I need to install in Micah's room (well, did when it was warm, but now that it's not there is no rush) and the box it is in is sitting in our living room and Micah LOVES to pull up on it. When it isn't actively in use, I just store it next to the entertainment center (about 2 ft. tall). On the end of the ent. cent. behind the TV (yes, I know they are evil...














is the cable modem and wireless router which have lots of pretty green lights. Micah was trying to get the lights the other day. He pulled up on the box, leaned over, grabbed onto the edge of the ent. center, used his arms to hold himself steady, and pulled his knees up on the box, and proceeded to stand on the box.







I am SO glad I was sitting there watching him do this because I would never have guessed he could do this!!


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 







: doudat and mizliz!!







:

Thanks! We had Japanese last night







: and we are going to decorate the Christmas tree today whie hiding from a big snowstorm... I always liked having a close-to-Christmas birthday, although I know many people who hate being born in December.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Thanks! We had Japanese last night







: and we are going to decorate the Christmas tree today whie hiding from a big snowstorm... I always liked having a close-to-Christmas birthday, although I know many people who hate being born in December.

NAK
Hey happy birthday to us!!

Last night we ate left overs and watched tv. But birthday is today. Except we're gonna be snowed in too. Oh well.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

queen--your friend's birthing sounds wonderful! maybe it is an age thing. my friend (age 17) had a very smooth, natural birth too-very quick for a first birth. i love that axel calls eva banjo...what a cute nickname if it sticks









mizliz--sounds like nice birthday plans...i could go for some japanese food.

i agree, etsy is dangerous...









so, speaking of babytalk...last night while i was at work, zenon woke up and was upset. he started saying mamamamama alot and was very sad.







kaylo got really upset hearing it and was saying "i love you" and trying to comfort him.







so sweet. anyway, i think he can really say mama for me and papa for papa.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday MizLiz and doudat







:!

Desmond slept for 3 hours straight last night, it was nice. It is also sad I'm happy for 3 hours straight, but that is another story







.

Today we are driving to Richmond (and home) to visit my Grandparents (and drop my Mom off there, her flight is out of Richmond tomorrow). My Mom bought an electronic picture frame for my Grandmother so last night I put pictures of Desmond on it. It is the all Desmond all the time picture frame. It is really nice, and I should probably get one for us, since we don't have much room for more pictures of Desmond in our house.

Oh while we were out we found Guitar Hero 3 with the guitar at Target, so my Mom bought it for DH's Hanukkah present. I bought him the completely series of the old Adams Family TV show instead.

One of Desmond's new favorite tricks is climbing. He likes to climb up DH's leg onto the sofa and wander around up there, though he isn't quite sure how to get off so we have to keep an eye on him so he doesn't try to come down head first.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i agree, etsy is dangerous...










I agree as well, I erm got myself a present while I got my person a present, because of esty and all the lovely stuff there. Oops







.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I agree as well, I erm got myself a present while I got my person a present, because of esty and all the lovely stuff there. Oops







.









that is something i would do too


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I agree as well, I erm got myself a present while I got my person a present, because of esty and all the lovely stuff there. Oops







.

Me three!! I







: Etsy. For real.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Me three!! I







: Etsy. For real.

I didn't even know about Etsy until today







...

OT but







:<-----am I the only one that thinks a placenta smiley is a little strange??


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I didn't even know about Etsy until today







...

OT but







:<-----am I the only one that thinks a placenta smiley is a little strange??









haha i couldn't even firgure out what it was till you said it!!! and i didn't know abou tEtsy till today either i had to google it!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I didn't even know about Etsy until today







...

OT but







:<-----am I the only one that thinks a placenta smiley is a little strange??

















That's a funny one!!! I wonder how useful it'll end up being. And Etsy rocks. You can find a lot of crap there too, but once you get the hang of it, it's fabulous!

The storm is really bad right now. It's like snowy ice blowing everywhere







:. Liam is coming home from a morning with grandma and Nico just sent me this picture from his cel phone:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2026/...754566c479.jpg
The boy HATES being cold. Can you tell?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

oh my gosh- that pic is so funny!!!! I was laughing and laughing- can he even see??? too cute.

just dropping by when everyone is sleeping. (napping)
i will not go to Etsy. Nope. Too scared. Of a lot of things.

Shydaisy- I can't even believe Micah's climbing! ahhhhhhhh! that's nuts. Oh- and don't worry about the jealousy- I am even jealous and my labours are only an hour longer!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

shydaisy--that is crazy that micah was climbing!!

doudat--that is a great picture! i love it. has anyone seen that christmas movie (can't remember name) where the boy wants a beebee (don't know how to spell) gun for xmas. anyway--his brother is bundled so much his arms stick out straight to the sides. makes me think of that.









i







: the







: smiley...maybe b/c i'm a







:-eater.

i also like this one.







hale:








and this one







: is pretty cool


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

ShyDaisi - That was me, Scarlet had climbed to the second stair the other day. Yesterday, she climbed on to the open dishwasher door, just looking into the dishwasher on all fours, what the heck!?

Got most of my Christmas shopping done today, thank goodness. Now the trick will be getting them into the house, wrapped and hidden from Mr. Interested in Every Little Thing, Max.







Ah, the fun of Christmas, so fun!

Enjoy the snow, wish we had some, too. My folks got 8 inches, yowza.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
shydaisy--that is crazy that micah was climbing!!

doudat--that is a great picture! i love it. has anyone seen that christmas movie (can't remember name) where the boy wants a beebee (don't know how to spell) gun for xmas. anyway--his brother is bundled so much his arms stick out straight to the sides. makes me think of that.









i







: the







: smiley...maybe b/c i'm a







:-eater.

i also like this one.







hale:








and this one







: is pretty cool

A Christmas Story -hilarious movie. Umm, how does placenta taste?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I was reading over the recent posts about an hour ago and noticed everyone talking about Etsy....Didn't know what it was. So, I googled it....and have been looking at the site for an hour straight!! You evil people putting bad thought in my brain! Now I will never get off the computer!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 

i







: the







: smiley...maybe b/c i'm a







:-eater.

I'm a







:-eater too, but how often does that come up? Maybe I should put that in my signature!!









ETA- You totally beat me to it!!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm a







:-eater too, but how often does that come up? Maybe I should put that in my signature!!









ETA- You totally beat me to it!!!

sorry







you can use it too


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
A Christmas Story -hilarious movie. Umm, how does placenta taste?

i ate it raw in a smoothie--didn't taste it in that.

the rest i ate after it was steamed and dried. i powderized it and put it in yogurt or applesauce. dh said it smelled like liver while cooking...i am a vegetarian--wouldn't know. it does have a smell even after dried, but i don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

just keep the cats away! mine's still trying to lick the dehydrator


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I was reading over the recent posts about an hour ago and noticed everyone talking about Etsy....Didn't know what it was. So, I googled it....and have been looking at the site for an hour straight!! You evil people putting bad thought in my brain! Now I will never get off the computer!









i know, isn't it bad


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

how's that?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

lol ok i need to tell you all that my







: is still in my freezer, couldn't eat it but can't part from it! and i got to use







: 2 times in my post!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
how's that?

i enjoy your brief, witty sigs.

btw, how did you eat yours?? do people ever ask you how you could eat it, being that you are vegan?? people asked me that b/c i don't eat meat.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
lol ok i need to tell you all that my







: is still in my freezer, couldn't eat it but can't part from it! and i got to use







: 2 times in my post!

my ds1's







: was in the freezer for 6 mo. we finally buried the







: on my bday (before the ground froze) and did a little "ceremony" of sorts--giving thanks. you could always bury your







: in the spring...plant some flowers or something when you bury the







:.








:







:







:







i'm a dork (is there a smiley for that?)


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

o my...what have i started???


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
o my...what have i started???









yup, it's all your fault.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

You gals are nutso







:

I didn't even get to see my







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i enjoy your brief, witty sigs.

btw, how did you eat yours?? do people ever ask you how you could eat it, being that you are vegan?? people asked me that b/c i don't eat meat.

I think those are the same silly people who try to say breastfeeding's not vegan. My husband did the cleaning and slicing and I did the grinding and encapsulating.
I really feel like my body needed it after losing so much blood because I thought it smelled AWESOME. After a few days I was feeling better and they were yucky but I tried to hide it because we told my mom who was visiting that they were 'post-natal supplement'.















:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I didn't see my first







:, so was kind of shocked when I saw this







:







. It sits in our







: freezer and will be buried under a rose bush next planting season, I hope.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
my ds1's







: was in the freezer for 6 mo. we finally buried the







: on my bday (before the ground froze) and did a little "ceremony" of sorts--giving thanks. you could always bury your







: in the spring...plant some flowers or something when you bury the







:.








:







:







:







i'm a dork (is there a smiley for that?)


yeah i think i am going to plant







: this spring, as long as dh doesn't throw







: away before then, he keeps saying he needs to get rid of







:, everytime we are looking for what to make for dinner, dh says well we can have







:







:







:







:







:







:
ok i really think this is my new favorite smily


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG!!!The May DDC has got us BEAT people!! Lets POST!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Where's Mclisa?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

16inches of snow. Days like this I'm glad we don,t have a car cause I'm seeing people struggling to get their cars out of the snow. I'll go take pictures.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Pictures!!
We went to the park the day before the snowstorm:
Romi
Liam

This morning:
Our street
Yard (Nico's bike is leaning on the fence. Completely covered)
Living room window (these are floor to ceiling so the snow is up to my waist)


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Pictures!!
This morning:
Our street
Yard (Nico's bike is leaning on the fence. Completely covered)
Living room window (these are floor to ceiling so the snow is up to my waist)


That is a lot of snow. Wow, I'm always impressed when we get 6 or 8 inches. Hmm maybe my Canada vote was premature, that is a lot of snow...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Yesterday was fun, but a lot of driving, it was nice seeing my Grandparents and two of my aunts. Desmond was not happy with the large number of people there (and it was really a small gathering for my family) so I think at Christmas I am going to wear him into the house till he feels more comfortable around all the people that will be there. Well that and it will keep him close so I can make sure people aren't feeding him things like cinamonbon, cookies, turkey, or other food we would prefer he didn't have (I trust my father in law not to, but I don't trust anyone else that will be there including my mother in law (neither does DH fortunately)).

I just got notice on my second part of my present shipping, so I am hoping I can get it out in the mail on Wednesday, I was really hoping it had shipped by now, but apparently not







:. Sorry to my person that it may be a bit late.

Desmond did not sleep well last night, but since he slept for about 6 hours in the car (coming and going) I wasn't really expecting him to. He was up every 2 hours or so. He is still asleep now though, but I will probably get him up within the next hour, because I want to move his bedtime back a bit to around 10 I think, if I can.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

I am such a dork, I miss the snow. It got down to 50 yesterday, ahhh Mississippi.

Well on the topic of







:, I made







: prints, framed them and they hang on both sides of my belly cast in my bedroom. I also dehydrated and ate some, and the cord and membranes are in the freezer awaiting burial. I think I did enough with it.

Zann finally learned to sit about a week ago and now is pulling to standing as well. Here is a pic of him with his sissy Saturday visiting Santa
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...hristmas07.jpg

Well I smell poo GTG


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Pictures!!
We went to the park the day before the snowstorm:
Romi
Liam

This morning:
Our street
Yard (Nico's bike is leaning on the fence. Completely covered)
Living room window (these are floor to ceiling so the snow is up to my waist)

wow!!! i love snow like that!!! beautiful!!!
oh and my hailey had that same paci as a baby lol!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rozzie'sma* 
I am such a dork, I miss the snow. It got down to 50 yesterday, ahhh Mississippi.

Well on the topic of








:, I made







: prints, framed them and they hang on both sides of my belly cast in my bedroom. I also dehydrated and ate some, and the cord and membranes are in the freezer awaiting burial. I think I did enough with it.

Zann finally learned to sit about a week ago and now is pulling to standing as well. Here is a pic of him with his sissy Saturday visiting Santa
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...hristmas07.jpg

Well I smell poo GTG

wtg Zann!!

love that picture!! they have the same look on their faces!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

LilMomma83 said:


> I got a baby bjorn little potty and baby legs (items he needed) and then so far for fun: 3 cloth books, wooden pull cart with blocks, bucket of wooden blocks (ok- I think he's not ready for that yet, but it was such a good deal LOL). I think that's more than enough, but we budgeted more than I have spent...so I'm trying to see if there are any fun or neccesary ideas I have not thought of!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sophia is getting clothes, a new gymborree blanket because they are her lovies, an Itty Bitty baby from American Girl that I got while in NYC (because her sisters are getting ones too), and Oballs. You should look at the Oballs. I got them from an online store (?rhino toys). I really like them and she loves chasing things around the house.
> ...


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
OMG!!!The May DDC has got us BEAT people!! Lets POST!!!

Well, all I can say to that is







:...


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

mclisa said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LilMomma83*
> ...


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I have to say I think all this snow is quite lovely...and festive!







:
We haven't had this much snow here in a long time. We don't have quite as much as you doudat, but it's still snowing today so ya never know!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I wanted to eat some of my







: in a smoothie, but it got left out at room tempertaure for about 12 hours before we realized that no one had refrigerated it for us after the birth, so I was afraid to eat it after that. I was pretty irritated with my midwife and the hospital staff for forgetting about my







: and leaving it in a plastic container on the window sill in the sun.







We still kept it and froze it and will maybe get around to planting it under a







: one of these days.

Last night at church, we had our Christmas cantata (I am in choir and DH ran the sound), so Scout stayed with one of the older ladies in the nursery. I was nervous that she would get upset because she is not fond of being away from mommy and daddy, but after the performance, I poked my head in there and the lady said "Sshhh! Don't let her see you - look! She's playing so good with the other babies and is having a great time and hasn't even cried once. You go enjoy yourself and I'll stay in here with her." I took her up on it, since Scout was having such a good time. It was SOOOO nice to just sit and relax and drink hot chocolate and talk to people after church!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

rozzie'sma - that santa pic is so cute!! Your kids are so beautiful!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday to MizLiz and Doudat!

(I'm slowly catching up on posts!)


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

Well, sad to say, MINE DON'T! Axel never did, and Evangeline couldn't care less either. I guess my boobs aren't much to look at!







I've done the 'test' with both of them too, because I was curious. Good thing dh flaps his arms and smiles when I show him, or they'd be a major dissapointment!







:
A


Same boat here: only dh goes stark raving mad at their exposure.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

OT but







:<-----am I the only one that thinks a placenta smiley is a little strange??









OK, what is the proper use of this smiley?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Where's Mclisa?

I was taking a couple of tests this weekend.

I think I made up for being gone (well, almost enough).


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
OMG!!!The May DDC has got us BEAT people!! Lets POST!!!

but, I bet you all have used:








:

more than they have


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Pictures!!
We went to the park the day before the snowstorm:
Romi
Liam

This morning:
Our street
Yard (Nico's bike is leaning on the fence. Completely covered)
Living room window (these are floor to ceiling so the snow is up to my waist)

holy cow!!!!
I shoveled the whole driveway knee deep snow yesterday. My back hurts terribly.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I wanted to eat some of my







: in a smoothie, but it got left out at room tempertaure for about 12 hours before we realized that no one had refrigerated it for us after the birth, so I was afraid to eat it after that. I was pretty irritated with my midwife and the hospital staff for forgetting about my







: and leaving it in a plastic container on the window sill in the sun.







We still kept it and froze it and will maybe get around to planting it under a







: one of these days.

Last night at church, we had our Christmas cantata (I am in choir and DH ran the sound), so Scout stayed with one of the older ladies in the nursery. I was nervous that she would get upset because she is not fond of being away from mommy and daddy, but after the performance, I poked my head in there and the lady said "Sshhh! Don't let her see you - look! She's playing so good with the other babies and is having a great time and hasn't even cried once. You go enjoy yourself and I'll stay in here with her." I took her up on it, since Scout was having such a good time. It was SOOOO nice to just sit and relax and drink hot chocolate and talk to people after church!









That was so awesome!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

And Sophia did a few firsts this weekend.

First the bad: she bit me! She was tired and the milk was flowing yet so she was a bit upset! I can't believe how much it hurt all day! It's a bit better this morning. None of the others bit me!

She said "mamamama" rather loudly while we were at a funeral this weekend (my friend's mom passed away). The little old ladies there all smiled.

And I found out what motivates the child: the remote. She cruised on the couch this weekend trying to get that remote!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

657???!!!! How could May have that many??? Who is going to snoop and find out what they are talking about this time?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Did I tell you all about ballet class last week? I took Ellysia there and had Sophia with me.

As they were leaving, the ballet teacher told E to wash her hands because one of the girls had chicken pox. what!!! DH will freak *freak!* if Sophia gets that when she is this little.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

what are you feeding your little ones

I'm so cautious with feeding Sophia anything because of Claire's allergies. Sophia reacts to eggs with eczema so I know the tendancy is there.

Right now she pretty much eats rice puffs and pears. She had a bit of squash, but then Claire finished it off before I could feed the rest to S.

The problem also is that DH and I are horrible cooks. That's the one thing that I would change in DH. I wish the boy could cook!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

We need more snow pictures.

Post each link indivdually!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I really should be working.

Next year I need to remember to take some time off before Christmas. I have to work the weekend before so it's pointless to take any time off now. I'm going to be off the 28-1.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I snooped.

So as not to get a uv violation I won't discuss anything personal.

Teeth and IUD's. That was the big stuff.

Sophia still has 2 bottom teeth. Fortunately, that is all.

I don't know what to do about bc. DH has been sick, so that has helped for the past week!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

this is #9 in a row!

Are you all napping with your little ones?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

and just wanted to make it #10

What is the worst Christmas gift you have ever received?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

hurry dodat! We're close to 500!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

yoo hoo? anyone out there?

maybe you are all too







:

sorry, I haven't had a chance to use that one yet.

I get a kick out of the news reporters standing out side talking about a wind chill of 20F being soooooo cold. Ummm, that's our high today with out the windchill factored in. Wimps.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

OK, I'm really going to work

maybe you are all at etsy


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
and just wanted to make it #10

What is the worst Christmas gift you have ever received?


We get the worst gift ever from my husband's work every year. Ham.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
this is #9 in a row!

Are you all napping with your little ones?

I'm watching you talk to yourself


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Finished pumping. Now I must face the world.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah still has no teeth, but I have caught him "biting" me a couple of times....usually it is when he is almost asleep, but it still hurts!! I know his gums are bothering him, but what happens when the teeth do come in? OUCH!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

He is also getting better at cruising....not really fast, but more coordinated. There hasn't been anymore climbing though, so that is good.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm watching you talk to yourself


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Finished pumping. Now I must face the world.


I was pak too

I love your sig!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Missed it!! By 2!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

No climbing, but our steps go down, not up.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

was out returning something i got dd1 and cost more then i thought so took it back lol ( clothes) then to the grocery store then had mailed my christmas cards then picked up chick-fil-a on my way to get sam from preschool, ate it in the parking lot got him home nursing baby and i have to get grocerys from the car still so i'l be back


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Christmas gifts: Micah is getting an activity cube from my mom (one of those with the wooden pegs on the sides and the wooden beads on the top). I got him a ball, some board books, a dump truck, and a couple of lights and sounds and plastic toys that are frowned upon around here.







:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I know he doesn't need it all, but I couldn't resist...


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Christmas gifts for baby, Caroline is getting some of those round peeka boo blocks( i don't know there name lol they where peekaboo blocks when ds was little) board book brown bear brown bear and the stuffed brown bear cause i was in boarders saw it and she clung to it so i bought it!! lol, 2 other little board books, 2 sleepers a fleece outfit and a wooden fish teether from haba, and a few handme down toys from her siblings.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Christmas gifts: Micah is getting an activity cube from my mom (one of those with the wooden pegs on the sides and the wooden beads on the top). I got him a ball, some board books, a dump truck, and a couple of lights and sounds and plastic toys that are frowned upon around here.







:

When Scout was playing in the church nursery last night, she was LOVING all the cheap plastic toys with buttons and lights and music and such. It was so cute - she would take her little index finger and push the "1" button on this toy phone to hear it beep and watch the screen light up over and over again. It made me feel bad that she doesn't have anything as exciting to play with at home.







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
lights and sounds and plastic toys that are frowned upon around here.







:











we like those too at my house

and dora stuff


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
and a few handme down toys from her siblings.


yea! I'm not the only one doing this! I have a push toy that I'm going to stick a bow to and call that a gift. Only Claire has used it, so it isn't that much of a hand me down


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
When Scout was playing in the church nursery last night, she was LOVING all the cheap plastic toys with buttons and lights and music and such. It was so cute - she would take her little index finger and push the "1" button on this toy phone to hear it beep and watch the screen light up over and over again. It made me feel bad that she doesn't have anything as exciting to play with at home.







:

no, don't think like that...it makes it more exciting when she has to play somewhere else!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

we are 150 behind, but there are 2 weeks to go.

They are discussing morning sickness and having a 9 month old.

pak


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

sorry I wasn't around to chat, mclisa...I've been making chocolate covered pretzels all day long (that's my cheapy christmas gift to everyone in my family). I'm having trouble resisting eating them all myself, though.







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Although, gift cards would've been smarter....now we'll have a suitcase reserved just for chocolate covered pretzels and framed pics of Scout.
2 things that may not travel that well. Crap.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm jealous of all that snow, you Canadians! I used to live in NE O.hio - Up near Lake Erie and we got lots of "lake effect" snow up there. A.rkansas gets flurries every now and then, but nothing pretty and fluffy. It's funny too, even when there is just a light dusting, the schools close and everyone freaks out and stocks up on bottled water and canned goods in case they get "snowed in".


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, you ladies are busy! Abby cut her teeth this weekend. Just broke through the gums, where you can feel the SHARP ridges but not really see them. But boy, I CAN FEEL THEM! We also have yucky colds. I swear some hole drilled into my head would feel wonderful! Lastly I updated some pics of Abby on our family pic link.
Hope everyone is having a nice season. (I am full of grief, & want it over, but what can ya do?) Oh & Abby's







: is still in the freezer, awaiting a tree one day.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
this is #9 in a row!

Are you all napping with your little ones?

I actually was!! Romi naps so much better when I'm next to her... And I love being nose to nose & watching her angelic little mouth nursing air while she sleeps


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

And Mclisa: first thing I did was look at the May ddc. WTF?? These people aere *gasp* multiquoting and still getting all these high posts!! sickening.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

where are all the other snow pictures? Come on pEO*3e (romi Is atTACKINGSZ MYZ KEYZBOARD


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

OK, she's obsessed, I can't type any longer or use smileys to great effect. These cruising babies are dangerous!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
what are you feeding your little ones

I'll help out with the posting. Yay!

I'm feeding Desmond everything we eat with a few exceptions, no unnecessary sugar, no soda (duh!), no liquids other then BM or water (and very little water), no meat, no soy, no nuts, no eggs and no shellfish. I thought there was one or two other things I wasn't giving him, but I can't remember at this point in time so that maybe it, or my brain could just be broken.

He had pancakes this weekend which he really liked (no syrup) and artichokes (at different times). His favorite foods are bananas, pears, yogurt, fish and broccoli.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
this is #9 in a row!

Are you all napping with your little ones?

I was out grocery shopping, DH is home today so we went out to get food for the week. Well some of the stuff is for the month, but still. We did our big monthly trip to Costco and a weekly trip to the grocery store, with a quick stop at Target in there, since who can resist the allure of Target...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
and just wanted to make it #10

What is the worst Christmas gift you have ever received?


Hmm not sure if there really is one. I've received some gifts I had no use for, but the person giving them had put thought into them so they weren't really bad.

Oh wait I remember, though it is a Hanukkah gift. My brother got me a shot glass candle from Cancun one year, I "lost" it in the move from Atlanta to Maryland.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
When Scout was playing in the church nursery last night, she was LOVING all the cheap plastic toys with buttons and lights and music and such. It was so cute - she would take her little index finger and push the "1" button on this toy phone to hear it beep and watch the screen light up over and over again. It made me feel bad that she doesn't have anything as exciting to play with at home.







:


If you want some I have a dozen new ones I would love to get rid of. My Mom was here this weekend and brought Desmond 8 nights of Hanukkah worth of toys. All of them plastic, thanks Mom. When we went to Richmond some of his gifts from the extended family was more plastic toys.

I really don't mind a few, but I now have half a ton of the things. I think a bunch are going to move over to my inlaws when we go there for Christmas.

When I am at my Mom's and she gets him a plastic toy it stays at her house, but since she came up with the toys in her suitcase, I couldn't really make her take them back home. Oh and of course she opened them all so the baby could play with them too, so I can't even donate them to Toys for Tots.

Hmm that may have turned into a bit of a rant. He does love the toys that make noise though, I just don't want them all in my house.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
This is kinda weird, but I thought I'd share...

Anyone else's babes go wild with happiness and excitement when they catch a glimpse of your boobies? I just thought it was cute and funny yesterday when I was getting dressed and Scout was sitting on the floor looking up at me, I noticed that as soon as Scout saw my chest, she started smiling and squealing. I thought it was just a fluke, so I would put my shirt down and she would stop....then lift it up and she would start flapping her arms and smiling again. I did it again and and again with the same reaction. I dunno why it's so funny to me - I guess I just didn't think she knew exactly WHERE her food was coming from.









At bedtime, I have to change clothes without her seeing or she just loses it, she knows she's tired, she knows she gets fed, and if I'm doing other things first (like dressing














she thinks it's the end of the world








And I did the "am i REALLY flashing my baby?" test too







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Ion eats everything we eat except for chocolate and peanut butter and coffee. Kam eats tofu but the baby and I don't because he gets bumrash. Tempeh and other soy things are okay for some reason. Soys are his least favourite bean anyway and he can't get lentils in his mouth fast enough. I break raisins and grapes in half and he did choke on an apple peel (had to Heimlich and everything, I was crying and shaking) so now those and pears are peeled, which mine are too because he want everything I have.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Today Ion's first toothbrush came in the mail. I was having a hard time brushing because he keeps stealing mine out of my mouth. I got a big matching one in green for myself and a yellow set for when they wear out. We must have spent 20 minutes brushing our teeth!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

On a serious note:
I've been having a lot of death anxiety lately. I know it happens to all of us and that's why life is so precious but I think of all the strong families who have suffered loss and my heart bleeds. I fear someone in my family being harmed and tortured and I can't sleep. My 'dream death' would be at home quickly with family and before my baby. Few people are that lucky.
I hope this will pass soon.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 







Today Ion's first toothbrush came in the mail. I was having a hard time brushing because he keeps stealing mine out of my mouth. I got a big matching one in green for myself and a yellow set for when they wear out. We must have spent 20 minutes brushing our teeth!










Those are so neat. I want one for me!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
This is kinda weird, but I thought I'd share...

Anyone else's babes go wild with happiness and excitement when they catch a glimpse of your boobies? I just thought it was cute and funny yesterday when I was getting dressed and Scout was sitting on the floor looking up at me, I noticed that as soon as Scout saw my chest, she started smiling and squealing. I thought it was just a fluke, so I would put my shirt down and she would stop....then lift it up and she would start flapping her arms and smiling again. I did it again and and again with the same reaction. I dunno why it's so funny to me - I guess I just didn't think she knew exactly WHERE her food was coming from.










Desmond does this too, he gets a huge grin on his face when he sees my boobs. He gets the same grin when DH asks him if he wants the boob, or I ask him if he wants milk (or sign it).


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Those are so neat. I want one for me!

I've been using them for years. It feels really good on your gums.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Did I tell you all about ballet class last week? I took Ellysia there and had Sophia with me.

As they were leaving, the ballet teacher told E to wash her hands because one of the girls had chicken pox. what!!! DH will freak *freak!* if Sophia gets that when she is this little.

That'd be awful if she got chicken pox!
I saw in the find your tribe part of mdc that there are moms advertising their playgroups... because their kids are in the contagious stage of the pox!








I thought that was hilarious, and then realized, I'd totally do that to an older child







My mom made me and my brother cough and touch and bathe with my other two siblings when we had it!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
what are you feeding your little ones

I'm so cautious with feeding Sophia anything because of Claire's allergies. Sophia reacts to eggs with eczema so I know the tendancy is there.

Right now she pretty much eats rice puffs and pears. She had a bit of squash, but then Claire finished it off before I could feed the rest to S.

The problem also is that DH and I are horrible cooks. That's the one thing that I would change in DH. I wish the boy could cook!

We've been doing pears too, strawberries (even tho it's a "recommended wait" food), squash, peas, apples, potatoes, tomato, bell peppers, cheerios (i feel weird about this one, seems standard (and therefore stupid) but she LOVES to manipulate them with her pincher grab), homemade bread. Also we freeze organic stage 1/2 baby food into cubes for the mesh feeder. That way it's still self-feeding! And easier than a lot of chopping, peeling etc. Some days I want easy







I'm trying to be a better cook lately, planning menus and all that. Hopefully it's not shortlived.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

still 150 posts behind!!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

complements to Sarah for the excellent posts

now off to read what she wrote!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
sorry I wasn't around to chat, mclisa...I've been making chocolate covered pretzels all day long (that's my cheapy christmas gift to everyone in my family). I'm having trouble resisting eating them all myself, though.







:


those sound so good!!!! maybe I should make some. I will have to add it to my grocery list


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
And Mclisa: first thing I did was look at the May ddc. WTF?? These people aere *gasp* multiquoting and still getting all these high posts!! sickening.

I saw the multi quotes too.

I'm glad I'm not that sophisticated.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
On a serious note:
I've been having a lot of death anxiety lately. I know it happens to all of us and that's why life is so precious but I think of all the strong families who have suffered loss and my heart bleeds. I fear someone in my family being harmed and tortured and I can't sleep. My 'dream death' would be at home quickly with family and before my baby. Few people are that lucky.
I hope this will pass soon.


(((hanno)))


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
We've been doing pears too, strawberries (even tho it's a "recommended wait" food), squash, peas, apples, potatoes, tomato, bell peppers, cheerios (i feel weird about this one, seems standard (and therefore stupid) but she LOVES to manipulate them with her pincher grab), homemade bread. Also we freeze organic stage 1/2 baby food into cubes for the mesh feeder. That way it's still self-feeding! And easier than a lot of chopping, peeling etc. Some days I want easy







I'm trying to be a better cook lately, planning menus and all that. Hopefully it's not shortlived.


are you cooking/steaming them or more raw?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

#7 in a row

done chatting with myself.

need to go make supper before girl scouts


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I'm jealous of all that snow, you Canadians! I used to live in NE O.hio - Up near Lake Erie and we got lots of "lake effect" snow up there. A.rkansas gets flurries every now and then, but nothing pretty and fluffy. It's funny too, even when there is just a light dusting, the schools close and everyone freaks out and stocks up on bottled water and canned goods in case they get "snowed in".










That makes me laugh so hard! I love it when people freak out their first winter up here... I grew up in MN and now live just barely into WI. Our low temp for Tuesday is gonna be 13 degrees F and I think that's great for our heating bill







. When we get lotsa snow on a weekend, we stock up on candy and rent movies! If it snows on a weekday, it's just another weekday; just drive more carefully. Our driveway is 1/3 of a mile long and last February, when I was 7 months pregnant, we had to walk thru to the house because our truck got stuck. We hadn't plowed yet and walked thru 15 inches of snow. That's just the way it is sometimes. (Although, my mom thought I would go into labor and have the baby on the driveway or something)
It's amazing to me when I hear about other parts of the country and their reaction to snow, I've been "up north" TOO long!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Wow, you ladies are busy! Abby cut her teeth this weekend. Just broke through the gums, where you can feel the SHARP ridges but not really see them. But boy, I CAN FEEL THEM! We also have yucky colds. I swear some hole drilled into my head would feel wonderful! Lastly I updated some pics of Abby on our family pic link.
Hope everyone is having a nice season. (I am full of grief, & want it over, but what can ya do?) Oh & Abby's







: is still in the freezer, awaiting a tree one day.

Cute pictures!!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

My person's package has been sent







My family in Canada's has been sent too.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I was out grocery shopping, DH is home today so we went out to get food for the week. Well some of the stuff is for the month, but still. We did our big monthly trip to Costco and a weekly trip to the grocery store, with a quick stop at Target in there, since who can resist the allure of Target...

I can resist the allure of Target: I worked there and I HATE seeing old coworkers!







And a lot of my old coworkers moved to other stores, so I can't go to like 5 locations now! Not to give anyone the wrong impression, I like target, just not the morons and butt-kissers I met working there.
Ok done.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

In our family we send out Christmas lists...Here is ours:
For Christmas this year, we are trying to avoid toys that could possibly have lead paint, especially those made in China. Here are some things we came up with:

Ari's Christmas List

· Playmobile toys (any that look fun)

· A flying parachute - Ari got a cheap plastic one that broke, but she liked it, so:

http://www.novanatural.com/s.nl/it.A/id.819/.f

· Flying ball with tail

http://www.novanatural.com/s.nl/it.A...=2&category=94

GAMES & LEARNING TOYS:

· Puzzleball

http://www.shopatron.com/product/pro...d=RVN11344/198

· Quadrilla Marble Run

http://www.legacystation.com/Quadrilla.htm

· I Spy game http://www.fatbraintoys.com/toy_comp...chool_game.cfm

· Tea Party Game http://www.fatbraintoys.com/toy_comp...party_game.cfm

· Wooden shape sorting clock http://www.fatbraintoys.com/toy_comp...ting_clock.cfm

· Make a monster http://www.fatbraintoys.com/toy_comp..._a_monster.cfm

· Wood Stringing Beads http://WWW.fatbraintoys.Com/toy_comp...ging_beads.cfm

· Indian Summer puzzle http://WWW.fatbraintoys.Com/toy_comp...ian_summer.cfm

MUSIC

· Rainbow glockenspiel

http://www.novanatural.com/s.nl/it.A...&category=5885

Clothes

· Ari has a lot of clothes, but she could use more jeans/pants or long-sleeve dresses or cotton tights (the thin ones rip too easily, so we prefer the thick ones with ribbing or patterns)

· Size 6 would be best for clothes. She currently wears a size 5, so if you'd to you can get her something in that size.

Abby's Christmas List

· People mover

http://www.northstartoys.com/collections/people-mover

· Alphabet Blocks

https://www.playchild.com/catalog/cl...7b2366261fe69a

· Anything that catches your eye from this site or other wood toy sites: http://www.novanatural.com/s.nl/sc.2/.f She could use a teether, pull toys, stacker toys, ect

Re Remember, even some wood toys can have lead paint, so please check to see where it is made - most things made in the US or Europe should be fine







)

Clothes

· Abby also has a lot of clothes, but she could use more long-sleeve dresses or cotton tights or

· Babylegs http://www.mom4life.com/catalog.php?item=174 These are great because they can be worn under pants or over tights. They tuck into socks and will keep her little leggies warm when her pants ride up or if her legs are cold even with tights. You may be able to find better prices if you google "babylegs" but these prices look pretty good to me and they have a great selection

· Size 12mo would be best for clothes. If you'd like to get her something for spring, size 18 months would work.

Here are lists from companies of toys made in the US. Most are plastic, but should be safer than those made in China:

http://www.step2.com/made-in-usa/toys/

http://www.littletikes.com/toys/toys...in%20the%20usa

The cool thing is that I got positive responses. A couple of people "claimed" items to buy for the girls and my dad told me that he loves my lists because they are so creative!










I'm hoping to get very little plastic and phase out the old stuff, especially for Abby.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Wow, you ladies are busy! Abby cut her teeth this weekend. Just broke through the gums, where you can feel the SHARP ridges but not really see them. But boy, I CAN FEEL THEM! We also have yucky colds. I swear some hole drilled into my head would feel wonderful! Lastly I updated some pics of Abby on our family pic link.
Hope everyone is having a nice season. (I am full of grief, & want it over, but what can ya do?) Oh & Abby's







: is still in the freezer, awaiting a tree one day.

She is so big!! And just as beautiful as her mommy







Have you seen the teen brag thread? Looks like you have an awesome teen too!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Ion eats everything we eat except for chocolate and peanut butter and coffee. Kam eats tofu but the baby and I don't because he gets bumrash. Tempeh and other soy things are okay for some reason. Soys are his least favourite bean anyway and he can't get lentils in his mouth fast enough. I break raisins and grapes in half and he did choke on an apple peel (had to Heimlich and everything, I was crying and shaking) so now those and pears are peeled, which mine are too because he want everything I have.

We tried tomatoes with skins ONCE. She started choking, thought I'd have to do heimlich, I was starting to get scared, then she swallowed it. About 5 minutes later, she projectile vomited it into her shoe








But man, that's scary stuff.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Also, Abby has only two teeth and has been "teething" again, but I see nothing. Would they just pop through already? jeesh!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
are you cooking/steaming them or more raw?

Cooking potatoes and squash
Everything else raw chopped or raw squished


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abby is cruisin' away right now! She is obsessed with eating paper - yuck! What food group do you think that is in?

I have found that she loves this organic cereal that looks like Kix but it is called "Gorilla" something. There are only three ingredients - it took me forever to find the ingredients list because it was so short - I was looking for something longer!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Trying to boost posts...

I chose a milk recipient and I can't tell you how difficult it was. I have 250oz so far. This is my first time donating to a complete stranger and the 3rd baby to have my milk. I feel very lucky to be able to help. So many families are in need of milk. If anyone has extra, please consider donating.
http://milkshare.birthingforlife.com


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

As you can all tell, it's taken me a LONG time to catch up. Possibly with too many breaks to make sense.
Aw well. At least I'm back on track...
From mommy and papa, Savannah is just getting new bummis (thanks to doudat!), a baby's first xmas ornament, and a fancy new outfit. She already has too many toys and I know she's getting more from relatives. And she won't know the difference







: Also, we decided that all Savannah wants for Christmas is her two front teeth since she's teething her other top tooth this week. That's our excuse.








She's been saying mamamama and it does mean me, I think, when papa picks her up she turns away from him and keeps say mammama. When I pick her up she just stop talking and smiles. We also do the sign for mommy too, I think that's what helped. She signs to us for milk/nap. Unfortunately they are the same to her, because she always nurses to sleep. But at least we're not guessing anymore, it's so much easier!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Trying to boost posts...

I chose a milk recipient and I can't tell you how difficult it was. I have 250oz so far. This is my first time donating to a complete stranger and the 3rd baby to have my milk. I feel very lucky to be able to help. So many families are in need of milk. If anyone has extra, please consider donating.
http://milkshare.birthingforlife.com

That's really cool! I wish I had been able to pump and do that! (I just couldn't get much, I think I needed a better pump or learn to let-down without the baby or something. I just couldn't figure it out, and now I run down to empty with Savannah some days)


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Trying to boost posts...

I chose a milk recipient and I can't tell you how difficult it was. I have 250oz so far. This is my first time donating to a complete stranger and the 3rd baby to have my milk. I feel very lucky to be able to help. So many families are in need of milk. If anyone has extra, please consider donating.
http://milkshare.birthingforlife.com

If I was still pumping I would so do this. I am only rarily pumping now though, so I guess it isn't going to happen. Maybe with my next.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Abby is cruisin' away right now! She is obsessed with eating paper - yuck! What food group do you think that is in?

No clue but it is Desmond's favorite food. Every time I turn around he is munching on a paper product, book, magazine, wrapping paper, something else he's found on the ground (that I didn't realize was there).


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Also, Abby has only two teeth and has been "teething" again, but I see nothing. Would they just pop through already? jeesh!

I hate when they are teething but the teeth won't pop, I swear Desmond was teething for over 3 weeks before his last two teeth popped.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I wish I could help too. Unfortunately, I have to supplement with formula 4-10 oz per day when I work because I can't pump enough out. We're usually fine on weekends!

Back to dinner







:


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Pictures!
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1403.jpg
DH put Savannah to sleep without even trying, just walked around the house looking for something and she got bored! Yea!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

We just made sweet potato french fries to go with dinner they are so good. We seasoned one set spicy and one set with cinamon and sugar. I am going to give Desmond a few when they cool off a bit more. They were so easy to make too, so I think they maybe added to our side dish menu.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1356.jpg
I can't remember if I showed this one before, but I REALLY like it!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

She only uses the pacifier as a teether
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1407.jpg


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
Pictures!
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1403.jpg
DH put Savannah to sleep without even trying, just walked around the house looking for something and she got bored! Yea!

Aww cute sleeping baby







.

I think I'm starting to get baby fever again eek, since every time I see someone's picture of their LO, I think, I want another one.


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

And the most recent one:
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1438.jpg


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
We just made sweet potato french fries to go with dinner they are so good. We seasoned one set spicy and one set with cinamon and sugar. I am going to give Desmond a few when they cool off a bit more. They were so easy to make too, so I think they maybe added to our side dish menu.

Yum! Tell me more, so once my kitchen is put back together I can make some. I







sweet potatoes







:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh I forgot to mention AF showed up yesterday. When we were no where near home and I didn't have pads since I wasn't expecting it. I mean I know it came last month too, but I was so hoping it wasn't going to be a regular visitor just yet. On the plus side I seem to be on an exactly 28 day cycle, which is nice I guess.

Now I just need to buy some mama pads instead of disposable pads.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Yum! Tell me more, so once my kitchen is put back together I can make some. I







sweet potatoes







:

We cut the sweet potatoes into fry sized pieces. We found that nuking them for 30 to 90 seconds first made them easier to cut. He then spread olive oil and spices on the fries and stuck them in the oven for 30 minutes at 420. He then flipped them for another 10 minutes. They came out a little burnt, so we think next time we'll flip them after 20 minutes or so.

He was making corn chowder at the same time so it was easy for him to do them while working on that.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I think my new new siggy is just a little too gross *sigh*


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Aww cute sleeping baby







.

I think I'm starting to get baby fever again eek, since every time I see someone's picture of their LO, I think, I want another one.

Me too! Well, kind of... LOL, the sleeping baby pics make me feel that way, but I know I'm not prepared for an awake baby!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I think my new new siggy is just a little too gross *sigh*

i think it's great! and so unique.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
i think it's great! and so unique.

I think I'll be normal for a little while


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Romea just accomplished two major things today, first she started clapping her hands and making a clapping noise on almost every hit and then she decided to drink water out of her own sippy cup, holding it up as if she was a much bigger baby. She totally blew my mind, she's only 8 months!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nani* 
Romea just accomplished two major things today, first she started clapping her hands and making a clapping noise on almost every hit and then she decided to drink water out of her own sippy cup, holding it up as if she was a much bigger baby. She totally blew my mind, she's only 8 months!!

















Way to go Romea!

Desmond still looks at me like I'm insane when I try to get him to clap his hands.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So Desmond liked his grilled cheese sandwich and sweet potato fries for dinner tonight.

K-line (the dog) liked the grilled cheese even more since Desmond eats about 1/4th of a sandwich and he gets the rest.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
On a serious note:
I've been having a lot of death anxiety lately. I know it happens to all of us and that's why life is so precious but I think of all the strong families who have suffered loss and my heart bleeds. I fear someone in my family being harmed and tortured and I can't sleep. My 'dream death' would be at home quickly with family and before my baby. Few people are that lucky.
I hope this will pass soon.









... i have this too...especially after my friend amy's death. i try hard to focus on living now--worrying about these things can't prevent them and i know i need to just focus on LIFE. but it's hard









i didn't think your new siggy was gross!

and cool new toothbrush.

i'm pressed for time right now--i'm sure there were other things to respond too...but i can't right now.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

cute pictures rivka!

oh yea--i remember...that's awesome that you've pumped so much extra milk, hanno! i am trying to get my supply up to send some milk to mightymama's little one... not doing so good so far.







i have the milk if i get my body into the routine to make a little more...


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Wow, you ladies are busy! Abby cut her teeth this weekend. Just broke through the gums, where you can feel the SHARP ridges but not really see them. But boy, I CAN FEEL THEM! We also have yucky colds. I swear some hole drilled into my head would feel wonderful! Lastly I updated some pics of Abby on our family pic link.
Hope everyone is having a nice season. (I am full of grief, & want it over, but what can ya do?) Oh & Abby's







: is still in the freezer, awaiting a tree one day.









nice to "see" you!

i love those pictures of abby in her yellow/orange stripe hat! she looks so much like you--what a cutie!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
where are all the other snow pictures? Come on pEO*3e (romi Is atTACKINGSZ MYZ KEYZBOARD

we definately didn't get as much as you did! are you shoveled out yet?? we had some crazy winds but probably half as much snow as you. it's







: though!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i'm sooo tired... gonna go lay down-- night!

oh--i mailed out my package today too! so, are we opening them when we get them or doing what queen brought up and opening them together. can we even coordinate it? (or have the self-control to wait??)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
And the most recent one:
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1438.jpg

Awwww, how cute are you?? I like seeing faces associated with names! And Savannah is a doll, love the one with the paci, she's just holding it in place with a finger!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
we definately didn't get as much as you did! are you shoveled out yet?? we had some crazy winds but probably half as much snow as you. it's







: though!

Considering I have maybe 4 feet to get to the sidewalk, yep, I'm shoveled out







The street & sidewalks are ok, but parking your car would be impossible tonight...


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i'm sooo tired... gonna go lay down-- night!

oh--i mailed out my package today too! so, are we opening them when we get them or doing what queen brought up and opening them together. can we even coordinate it? (or have the self-control to wait??)









I got a package today and exercised great restraint. I just put it aside and will wait for the group consensus.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
On a serious note:
I've been having a lot of death anxiety lately. I know it happens to all of us and that's why life is so precious but I think of all the strong families who have suffered loss and my heart bleeds. I fear someone in my family being harmed and tortured and I can't sleep. My 'dream death' would be at home quickly with family and before my baby. Few people are that lucky.
I hope this will pass soon.

I have those too. I get super anxious about this. I try not to dwell, but sometimes I see myself sinking into scenarios that make me panic. I always do that, scenarios, it's like I start thinking about something bad happening and start getting into thought details and then I really feel the horrible crushing weight of something that hasn't occurred.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I'm jealous of all that snow, you Canadians! I used to live in NE O.hio - Up near Lake Erie and we got lots of "lake effect" snow up there. A.rkansas gets flurries every now and then, but nothing pretty and fluffy. It's funny too, even when there is just a light dusting, the schools close and everyone freaks out and stocks up on bottled water and canned goods in case they get "snowed in".









That's hilarious!!!

And I want chocolate pretzels now. What a cool gift idea!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Debstmomy* 
Wow, you ladies are busy! Abby cut her teeth this weekend. Just broke through the gums, where you can feel the SHARP ridges but not really see them. But boy, I CAN FEEL THEM! We also have yucky colds. I swear some hole drilled into my head would feel wonderful! Lastly I updated some pics of Abby on our family pic link.
Hope everyone is having a nice season. (I am full of grief, & want it over, but what can ya do?) Oh & Abby's







: is still in the freezer, awaiting a tree one day.

Abby is too cute!! Love the orange/yellow hat pictures as well!







for the colds. I don't talk about it anymore cause we are perpetually stricken with colds here. It's one after the other. So I'm used to Romi's snotty nose but now.







:


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

gone for a few hours and 5 pages?? wow!!!! Caroline was sitting on the floor and i waved and said hi to her and she said ahhhhhhhiiii back and waved both arms!!! i think she was saying HI!!! lol trying to get it on video!! will let you all know so you can see her!! lol


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I'm jealous of all that snow, you Canadians! I used to live in NE O.hio - Up near Lake Erie and we got lots of "lake effect" snow up there. A.rkansas gets flurries every now and then, but nothing pretty and fluffy. It's funny too, even when there is just a light dusting, the schools close and everyone freaks out and stocks up on bottled water and canned goods in case they get "snowed in".









Ha! That's hilarious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I have those too. I get super anxious about this. I try not to dwell, but sometimes I see myself sinking into scenarios that make me panic. I always do that, scenarios, it's like I start thinking about something bad happening and start getting into thought details and then I really feel the horrible crushing weight of something that hasn't occurred.

This is me too...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I got a package today and exercised great restraint. I just put it aside and will wait for the group consensus.

Wow, that is some good self-restraint! I always tear open packages before I even get in the house









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i'm sooo tired... gonna go lay down-- night!

oh--i mailed out my package today too! so, are we opening them when we get them or doing what queen brought up and opening them together. can we even coordinate it? (or have the self-control to wait??)









I vote for opening them up!!







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

i should've split that into 4 posts!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
gone for a few hours and 5 pages?? wow!!!! Caroline was sitting on the floor and i waved and said hi to her and she said ahhhhhhhiiii back and waved both arms!!! i think she was saying HI!!! lol trying to get it on video!! will let you all know so you can see her!! lol


This reminds me, DH's new thing to do with Desmond is to tell him to "wave your hands in the air!" and he does it in a weird voice that I can't do. Desmond will raise his hands and wave them in the air, it is really cute. I should take a video of it.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So I am now lying in bed with Desmond. I just put him to sleep, but I don't want to move him to his crib yet in case he wakes up. 9pm is way early for him to go to bed though, so it is probably a nap, I'll just have to wait and see. I figure I can surf up here with my laptop for the next half hour or so, if he is still sleeping then, we'll move him to his crib, if not well I wasn't really planning on doing anything anyways. Erm I mean dang I didn't get to clean the house like I was planning because I was lying here with the baby, yeah that's it







!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

I am so bummed I missed the gift exchange! I hope you have fun!!! Noah has been pretty good lately. Cut his first tooth last Wed. Is sleeping better lately-except is fussy again today. Starting to rock-may crawl by 2008?

We are going to OR tomorrow and will be gone for 2 weeks! I will have more time to come to MDC while we are gone. See you all soon!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Abby is cruisin' away right now! She is obsessed with eating paper - yuck! What food group do you think that is in?!

Definately grains...Eva loves it too!

Hanno- while I wouldn't call it anxiety in my situation, I do experience kind of what doudat describes. It's always about my kids though- scenarios of them being harmed or some horrible accident, that I imagine and then try to shut off but it seems to play out in my mind. I get kind of upset about it. Also, hearing or seeing harm/anything gruesome happening to babies or kids makes me feel sick and very sad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I have those too. I get super anxious about this. I try not to dwell, but sometimes I see myself sinking into scenarios that make me panic. I always do that, scenarios, it's like I start thinking about something bad happening and start getting into thought details and then I really feel the horrible crushing weight of something that hasn't occurred.


A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

loved seeing the pics tonight! too cute...what sweeties we have!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, I said I wasn't going to get Evangeline anything for Christmas, but I got a goodmama wishbox today.

Oops.

I got a wishbox??? am I nuts???!!!???


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So I am now lying in bed with Desmond. I just put him to sleep, but I don't want to move him to his crib yet in case he wakes up. 9pm is way early for him to go to bed though, so it is probably a nap, I'll just have to wait and see.

Yep I was right it was just a nap, he is happily awake and climbing on DH now, getting up to the sofa.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Eating: I give Eva aka 'Bango' a lot of avacado, banana, sweet potato, potato, cheerios, any vegetable, really, most fruits, egg yolk. I've started giving her tablefood too, as long as it's appropriate. Last night she turned her nose up at delicious squash and ate lasagna! Oh well. No harm in that!
A
oh- sounds scary about the heimlich and choking!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, I'm off to bed too. my co-op student is here tomorrow at 9am. got to get the girl to bed, and bed my husband...








no smiley for that?? placenta but no lovin'???


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well, I said I wasn't going to get Evangeline anything for Christmas, but I got a goodmama wishbox today.

Oops.

I got a wishbox??? am I nuts???!!!???

You've got to be KIDDING me!!! How much is the shipping on a wishbox??? Well, think of me if 12 is too much









Crazy Queen.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well, I'm off to bed too. my co-op student is here tomorrow at 9am. got to get the girl to bed, and bed my husband...








no smiley for that?? placenta but no lovin'???

MDC does not condone such practices. Careful or you'll have your AP title revoked


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Yep I was right it was just a nap, he is happily awake and climbing on DH now, getting up to the sofa.

What time does he go to bed normally? Both our kids are 7h30 sleepers.

Although at 8pm I was hearing loud singing coming from Liam's room and I couldn't resist... He was hiding under his covers singing "petit papa noel" and was the cutest thing. So I sang with him and we gave each other kisses and hugs. That little boy is amazing. But only when Romi is not around







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
You've got to be KIDDING me!!! How much is the shipping on a wishbox??? Well, think of me if 12 is too much









Crazy Queen.

I know, I know...it was just THERE! But, I do have a local girl who will share with me, whew! The one who had the super fast birth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
MDC does not condone such practices. Careful or you'll have your AP title revoked









Oh, right, we all become mothers via the







:, or perhaps you get







from







Certainly there's no







(wait for it!), at least not in a bed!

A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

oh- a couple more things, just to help with the post count.

Would too much avacado be making eva constipated? Something is!

I joined facebook- I'm now officially









Eva naps in the evening too- and I consider it a nap. Axel goes down between 8-9, ideally.







: He's been having issues. With the 'terrible knocking fwum the tree falling with a crash'. said, with his toddler voice.
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well, I said I wasn't going to get Evangeline anything for Christmas, but I got a goodmama wishbox today.

Oops.

I got a wishbox??? am I nuts???!!!???

Nah! You already know you're having loads more babies to wear them anyway and they're one size.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 









awwwww


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

I joined facebook- I'm now officially









A

I just poked you


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
What time does he go to bed normally? Both our kids are 7h30 sleepers.

Although at 8pm I was hearing loud singing coming from Liam's room and I couldn't resist... He was hiding under his covers singing "petit papa noel" and was the cutest thing. So I sang with him and we gave each other kisses and hugs. That little boy is amazing. But only when Romi is not around







:









Aww so cute.

He normally goes to bed when we do so somewhere between 11pm and midnight. Which is why I wasn't holding out much hope at 9pm.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

well, arlo is finally sleeping. it is getting hard to get him down for the night these days...he'll nurse, fall asleep and as soon as i try to lay him down he wakes up. we play this game from about 8:30 - 10:30 or 11pm every night







:.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

unless i go to bed at 8pm too...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I joined facebook- I'm now officially









Eva naps in the evening too- and I consider it a nap. Axel goes down between 8-9, ideally.







: He's been having issues. With the 'terrible knocking fwum the tree falling with a crash'. said, with his toddler voice.
A

I'm on facebook too, mainly to see pictures of a friend's baby. It was the only place she had them at the beginning so I had to join and be







too.

I try to skip the evening nap if we can, since he always takes it just in time to stay up about 30 minutes later then either me or DH wants too, but if he is tired I don't stop him either.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
well, arlo is finally sleeping. it is getting hard to get him down for the night these days...he'll nurse, fall asleep and as soon as i try to lay him down he wakes up. we play this game from about 8:30 - 10:30 or 11pm every night







:.

That is why Desmond's 9pm sleeping was a nap, as soon as I got up he was up looking around, wide awake.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I just noticed we're only like 50 posts behind May now, we can catch up







.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
What time does he go to bed normally? Both our kids are 7h30 sleepers.

Although at 8pm I was hearing loud singing coming from Liam's room and I couldn't resist... He was hiding under his covers singing "petit papa noel" and was the cutest thing. So I sang with him and we gave each other kisses and hugs. That little boy is amazing. But only when Romi is not around







:
























:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I'm on facebook too, mainly to see pictures of a friend's baby. It was the only place she had them at the beginning so I had to join and be







too.

I try to skip the evening nap if we can, since he always takes it just in time to stay up about 30 minutes later then either me or DH wants too, but if he is tired I don't stop him either.

I only use facebook to play scrabble


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 














:









i agree!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I only use facebook to play scrabble









wait...there's scrabble there?!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

So, I was wondering what you all think the best mama-cloth is? Realistically I don't have time to make them. Or, does anyone know if I can use a diva cup with prolapse?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Today Ion broke his 19 second standing record for a full 24 seconds. It was either going to end in a step or falling down. Thank goodness he fell!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/f...r/HPIM1356.jpg
I can't remember if I showed this one before, but I REALLY like it!

awww- sweet photo.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
wait...there's scrabble there?!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Today Ion broke his 19 second standing record for a full 24 seconds. It was either going to end in a step or falling down. Thank goodness he fell!

o my he'll be walking in no time!
this reminds me that arlo stood for the first time today for about 5 seconds!
ok, now i have got to go to bed...after i play my scrabble moves







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Whew! I think I'm all caught up on reading the last few hours of posts.

I STILL have a bunch of choc covered pretzels I need to make, but I'm avoiding the kitchen because it is a mess. I just got Scout to bed and I just want some down time. :yawning:

Scout just seems so old to me now that she is crawling and pulling up to standing. Since I spent pretty much all day in the kitchen, she sat and played with pots and pans and crawled around, opening up all the drawers that were in her reach. I didn't realize she could pull the drawers open, so I had to do some rearranging to make it safer for her.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







:


I'm going to go try to figure it out.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I think she might be teething again. Her cheeks are bright pink and she's been pressing her thumb up on her top gums a lot.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, you all have been busy tonight!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I







the pics, rivkajean.

Hhhmmm, I'm really impatient, but I think it might be neat if we all waited to open our gift exchange presents together.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Max is on my lap, Scarlet is crawling around the kitchen, dh is asleep and wth, why aren't they?!!

I have things to do and need some quiet.

Max just asked how I "talk" to you all, and if you can see us. Sometimes he comes up with the most interesting questions.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

awe, doudat, that is so sweet about liam singing. melts my heart!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Max just asked how I "talk" to you all, and if you can see us. Sometimes he comes up with the most interesting questions.

THat is so cute!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

My present went out today. I love Christmas. (dork smiley)


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I received what I ordered for my gift exchange momma today and will get it sent out tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I need to count how long Scarlet stands for, 'cause it's a long time! And so funny how she can stand on the bed and couch, it's soft, ya know?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

ok, off to get them down. bbl


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I need to pour my heart out to some mommas who will understand...

I am very frustrated with using cloth dipes right now.







It feels almost sacreligious (sp?) to say that.







:.......but I am tired of battling rashes and it seems like when I have Scout in sposies, her skin clears right up. I just don't know if I have the time/energy/money to troubleshoot what is wrong with us using cloth...wash routine??? Is it still yeast?? I've tried going all natural fibers to no avail. I've tried fleece to keep her skin dry. Nope. I haven't really explored all avenues when it comes to detergent...but honestly, I just can't stand the thought of stripping the dipes again so we can try another detergent, only to have THAT detergent not work for us. I've come to the conclusion that Scout has very sensitive skin and SOMETHING about using cloth is not agreeing with her.

Also, and I HATE to admit this, she seems more comfortable in sposies and sleeps better.







: I was telling DH how much Scout LOVES naked time and he replied, "I don't blame her - she _does_ have this bulky wad of fabric between her legs all the time."

Add to all of that, our water bill has more than doubled since we started cloth...I think because I am such a freak about rinsing and rinsing and rinsing (which makes me even more irritated and confused about the whole rash thing, because you would think I would have ZERO build-up with the amount of rinses I do!







). The couple of times I have had to strip the diapers, the water bill tripled. I honestly don't think we are saving money at this point.









But even with everything I just described, I just don't want to give up using cloth!!!! I have Scout in Seventh Generation sposies right now and her rash seems to be clearing up. Those suckers are expensive, but if that's what it takes for my baby to have healthy bum skin, then I guess (gulp!) we will have to go that route.

I feel so sad about all of this!!







I know it is silly to be sad and "mourn" the possibility that cloth dipes may not be working for us...but I love cloth diapers and I still believe that they are best for babies. It seems like I can't really justify continuing using them at this point, though. I don't know. I don't want to make a decision and do anything crazy like selling my stash just yet.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry...just felt like getting that off my chest. I don't think DH would really understand this inner turmoil I am feeling about diapers right now.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Off to get some cleaning done and finish those pretzels.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

kewpie-o








Do what works for Scout and you. For us, I was beginning to think we would have to give up cloth until I started to eat probiotics like candy. The rash was everywhere! After about 6 weeks of that I can just have a couple a day. Now his bum is super clear unless he has an extreme poop.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I need to pour my heart out to some mommas who will understand...

I am very frustrated with using cloth dipes right now.







It feels almost sacreligious (sp?) to say that.







:.......but I am tired of battling rashes and it seems like when I have Scout in sposies, her skin clears right up. I just don't know if I have the time/energy/money to troubleshoot what is wrong with us using cloth...wash routine??? Is it still yeast?? I've tried going all natural fibers to no avail. I've tried fleece to keep her skin dry. Nope. I haven't really explored all avenues when it comes to detergent...but honestly, I just can't stand the thought of stripping the dipes again so we can try another detergent, only to have THAT detergent not work for us. I've come to the conclusion that Scout has very sensitive skin and SOMETHING about using cloth is not agreeing with her.

Also, and I HATE to admit this, she seems more comfortable in sposies and sleeps better.







: I was telling DH how much Scout LOVES naked time and he replied, "I don't blame her - she _does_ have this bulky wad of fabric between her legs all the time."

Add to all of that, our water bill has more than doubled since we started cloth...I think because I am such a freak about rinsing and rinsing and rinsing (which makes me even more irritated and confused about the whole rash thing, because you would think I would have ZERO build-up with the amount of rinses I do!







). The couple of times I have had to strip the diapers, the water bill tripled. I honestly don't think we are saving money at this point.









But even with everything I just described, I just don't want to give up using cloth!!!! I have Scout in Seventh Generation sposies right now and her rash seems to be clearing up. Those suckers are expensive, but if that's what it takes for my baby to have healthy bum skin, then I guess (gulp!) we will have to go that route.

I feel so sad about all of this!!







I know it is silly to be sad and "mourn" the possibility that cloth dipes may not be working for us...but I love cloth diapers and I still believe that they are best for babies. It seems like I can't really justify continuing using them at this point, though. I don't know. I don't want to make a decision and do anything crazy like selling my stash just yet.

What about just using sposies at night? I've noticed that Desmond's rash shows up when he is wet and I miss it so I don't change him for awhile. Sposies helped this some when I was trying to get rid of his rash (which did not go all the way away after a week of sposies grrrr, but that's a different rant). They were especially nice since I could slather whatever kind of rash cream I wanted on him without having to worry about hurting my cloth diapers.

Since we don't change him at night since he mainly dream feeds, not sure about Scout, the 12 hours in a sposie kept him a lot dryer then in cloth, just because there is no way he is going to stay dry for 12 hours in cloth, and it may be good at wicking away moisture, but let's be honest the chemicals and makeup of sposies are better then cloth will likely ever be.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Speaking of cloth, but on a different vein, DS is outgrowing his night time diapers. Sigh, they are one size fit all too. DH really doesn't think they will fit much longer and I sort of agree with him, they get really low on his rise if we stuff them with both liners and an extra liner to help him stay dry at night. Even with just one liner and a night time dry liner they are still pretty low rise.

I am kind of sad since I love my Baby Behinds. Sigh, to be fair he is moving into 24 month clothes now so it isn't like he is a little baby, but I was hoping my one size diapers would last longer then 7 months.

Especially since I'm trying to be good and not buy any more stuff at the moment.

On the plus side this gives me a great excuse to try a Goodmama diaper if I can get one when she stocks.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
So, I was wondering what you all think the best mama-cloth is? Realistically I don't have time to make them. Or, does anyone know if I can use a diva cup with prolapse?

No clue, but I am kind of curious what people think the best mama cloth is as well, since I really need to buy some, since AF is definitely back and it looks like on a regular schedule too.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Today Ion broke his 19 second standing record for a full 24 seconds. It was either going to end in a step or falling down. Thank goodness he fell!


Wow, he is going to take that step soon eek!

Desmond is only up to about 5 seconds of standing before falling (or grabbing the sofa again). I am so not ready for a walker.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Kewpie-o, don't stress about the diapers, you are and were always thinking about what was best for your babe. I'm frustrated with cloth and I just started. But I do love seeing that big diaper bottom toddle around.








7th generation are spendy, but you can get coupons off their website, which helps. I still use sposies at night.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

My car quit today. But I'm glad, really, as I am so tired of that @(%&! car. I had just been to the post office, sending off the last packages, and to get groceries. I crossed the bridge toward home and the car started chugging and jerking, so I pulled over and called dh. Then the damn thing wouldn't even start. So it sits.

The up side? I get a new-to-me VW stationwagon from our friend. Yippee!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
My car quit today. But I'm glad, really, as I am so tired of that @(%&! car. I had just been to the post office, sending off the last packages, and to get groceries. I crossed the bridge toward home and the car started chugging and jerking, so I pulled over and called dh. Then the damn thing wouldn't even start. So it sits.

The up side? I get a new-to-me VW stationwagon from our friend. Yippee!

Yay on the new to you car! New cars are always fun. Sorry your old car broke down on you though, that won't be fun.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

tabrizia - I can't believe Desmond is in 24 month clothes! How much does he weigh?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
tabrizia - I can't believe Desmond is in 24 month clothes! How much does he weigh?

We haven't been to the doctor recently, but at best guess around 22 pounds. Shirtwise he is fine in his 18 month clothes, though the 24 month shirts fit him fine too. Pants wise in cloth 18 month pants are getting too tight. 24 fit well. He fits in 18 month pants decently in sposies (though even there a couple pairs of pants are getting to small).

He really isn't that big, length wise he just started being the right length for 18 month clothes within the past month or so. He just doesn't fit in any size smaller well at all.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

He's so cute and round. Scarlet weighs the same, 22 or so. It's interesting how differently weight is distributed. She's in 12mo.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
He's so cute and round. Scarlet weighs the same, 22 or so. It's interesting how differently weight is distributed. She's in 12mo.

Yeah it is. He's my little chipmunk cheeks.

My only complaint with him growing so fast, is I have so many cute outfits he never fit in, because he was never his age size in the right season. We just put away 3 boxes of 9 month winter clothes that he never wore.

My Mom and I may have gone a bit overboard buying baby clothes before he was born







:. I refuse to buy clothes ahead of time for him anymore, since I just don't know what size he'll be.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the hugs and support re: cloth diaper frustration.







:
I'm sure we'll figure something out. Maybe we will try sposies just at night and see if that helps.

tabrizia - I love that pic of you and desmond in your siggy. So precious!!

maximom - congrats on the new car! I halfway wish my car would bite the dust, but I don't think we could afford to replace it with anything much nicer, so I guess I'll probably just be stuck with this one until it's totally junkyard-worthy.







:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I am slowly reading and catching up on all the posts for the day....I am on page 27!! I am going to reply as I read, so I apologize in advance for any double posts


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I break raisins and grapes in half and he did choke on an apple peel (had to Heimlich and everything, I was crying and shaking) so now those and pears are peeled, which mine are too because he want everything I have.

OMG!!!

























































I think I would have frozen! I REALLY need to take a refresher course on that and CPR....It has been about 5 years or so since I took the class and I have never had to use it....


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
...strawberries (even tho it's a "recommended wait" food....

Really? Anyone know why?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Really? Anyone know why?

It's an common allergen, there are a number of people allergic to strawberries. That being said we've given Desmond strawberries because no one in our families are allergic to them.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Abby is cruisin' away right now! She is obsessed with eating paper - yuck! What food group do you think that is in?

Micah loves eating paper, too! I try to keep him away from it though, but if he insists, I try to replace what he is eating with a blank piece of paper. (I heard ink has lead in it!) I also tried to put the paper in one of those plastic sheet protecters so he could get the crinkle sound but not actually ingest anything, but he figured out how to get it out in about 2 seconds!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rivkajean* 
She's been saying mamamama and it does mean me, I think, when papa picks her up she turns away from him and keeps say mammama. When I pick her up she just stop talking and smiles. We also do the sign for mommy too, I think that's what helped. She signs to us for milk/nap. Unfortunately they are the same to her, because she always nurses to sleep. But at least we're not guessing anymore, it's so much easier!

How great!! Micah recognizes the milk sign, but that is about it. I have been pretty consistent with milk, change (diaper), wait/be still, mommy, and, when I remember, eat and more. But, he hasn't signed ANYthing back yet.

I would love for him to sign anything back...my parents are not very convinced of the need for Micah to sign. But, I think once they start to see him communicating before he can talk they may change their minds....


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Way to go Romea!

Desmond still looks at me like I'm insane when I try to get him to clap his hands.

Micah loves it when I clap, but I don't think the thought has crossed his mind that He could do that...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







i should've split that into 4 posts!









When I saw it, I thought the same thing....I wasn't going to say anything, but you did....and figured, well, it is another post


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hanno- while I wouldn't call it anxiety in my situation, I do experience kind of what doudat describes. It's always about my kids though- scenarios of them being harmed or some horrible accident, that I imagine and then try to shut off but it seems to play out in my mind. I get kind of upset about it. Also, hearing or seeing harm/anything gruesome happening to babies or kids makes me feel sick and very sad.

I have sworn off all newscasts specifically for this reason....


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Eating: I give Eva aka 'Bango' a lot of avacado, banana, sweet potato, potato, cheerios, any vegetable, really, most fruits, egg yolk. I've started giving her tablefood too, as long as it's appropriate. Last night she turned her nose up at delicious squash and ate lasagna! Oh well. No harm in that!
A
oh- sounds scary about the heimlich and choking!

How often is everyone offering solids? I have only been offering them to Micah probably once every 3 to 4 days....I am not around him during most meals right now because of work, and my parents (who watch him) aren't too keen on self feeding...He isn't begging for them, and I know it is just experimentation right now, but is there any harm in this? When I do offer he is very eager to eat, but otherwise it is out of sight out of mind...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie*
I believe that April is on to us - I did a very little snooping when I noticed their count had jumped 150 since last I looked.

BTW....they have been spying on us, too!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, my post #11 takes us up to 660!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

But they are holding steady at 678....


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Awwww, how cute are you?? I like seeing faces associated with names! And Savannah is a doll, love the one with the paci, she's just holding it in place with a finger!










Thanks!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Micah loves eating paper, too! I try to keep him away from it though, but if he insists, I try to replace what he is eating with a blank piece of paper. (I heard ink has lead in it!) I also tried to put the paper in one of those plastic sheet protecters so he could get the crinkle sound but not actually ingest anything, but he figured out how to get it out in about 2 seconds!!

Those Tyvek mail envelopes are good for this purpose. They crinkle like paper, but don't rip.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

This was taken on one of our more frustrating days...

Baby for sale!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

For some reason he has no problems with stickers on his nose....he will sit there for 15 minutes or more!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Those Tyvek mail envelopes are good for this purpose. They crinkle like paper, but don't rip.









Thanks!! We'll have to try that!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

This is my final attempt....I have GOT to get some sleep!

This was the third time Micah stood...You would never guess by his expression that it is WAY past his bedtime in this pic....

Standing....


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

(I think we are only ten or so behind! Work hard ladies!! See you tomorrow!)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh no...they are awake....and posting....and know we are on to them....

(Can you tell I need sleep?







)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

kewpie-o help!!!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Where is everyone when you need them?? Can you believe someone could actually sleep at this hour??


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Okay....I'm really going to bed. Goodnight/morning everyone!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well, I said I wasn't going to get Evangeline anything for Christmas, but I got a goodmama wishbox today.

Oops.

I got a wishbox??? am I nuts???!!!???

you did not!?!!! i want one too!







: but seeing as though i spend about $50 or so on kaylo...would that be fair??









you can't feel bad about it...they have amazing resale value--you could sell them in a heartbeat if you needed/wanted too


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Max is on my lap, Scarlet is crawling around the kitchen, dh is asleep and wth, why aren't they?!!

I have things to do and need some quiet.

Max just asked how I "talk" to you all, and if you can see us. Sometimes he comes up with the most interesting questions.

sounds like my household...dh is usually asleep b/f us!







max sounds like such a sweetie!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I need to pour my heart out to some mommas who will understand...

I am very frustrated with using cloth dipes right now.







It feels almost sacreligious (sp?) to say that.







:.......but I am tired of battling rashes and it seems like when I have Scout in sposies, her skin clears right up. I just don't know if I have the time/energy/money to troubleshoot what is wrong with us using cloth...wash routine??? Is it still yeast?? I've tried going all natural fibers to no avail. I've tried fleece to keep her skin dry. Nope. I haven't really explored all avenues when it comes to detergent...but honestly, I just can't stand the thought of stripping the dipes again so we can try another detergent, only to have THAT detergent not work for us. I've come to the conclusion that Scout has very sensitive skin and SOMETHING about using cloth is not agreeing with her.

Also, and I HATE to admit this, she seems more comfortable in sposies and sleeps better.







: I was telling DH how much Scout LOVES naked time and he replied, "I don't blame her - she _does_ have this bulky wad of fabric between her legs all the time."

Add to all of that, our water bill has more than doubled since we started cloth...I think because I am such a freak about rinsing and rinsing and rinsing (which makes me even more irritated and confused about the whole rash thing, because you would think I would have ZERO build-up with the amount of rinses I do!







). The couple of times I have had to strip the diapers, the water bill tripled. I honestly don't think we are saving money at this point.









But even with everything I just described, I just don't want to give up using cloth!!!! I have Scout in Seventh Generation sposies right now and her rash seems to be clearing up. Those suckers are expensive, but if that's what it takes for my baby to have healthy bum skin, then I guess (gulp!) we will have to go that route.

I feel so sad about all of this!!







I know it is silly to be sad and "mourn" the possibility that cloth dipes may not be working for us...but I love cloth diapers and I still believe that they are best for babies. It seems like I can't really justify continuing using them at this point, though. I don't know. I don't want to make a decision and do anything crazy like selling my stash just yet.









you have to do what feels/works best! both of my boys always sleep in sposies (it's just easier for me!) and i use sposies if we are going out for a long time and sometimes when i just need a break and don't feel like more laundry. did you look at getting seventh gen from 1800diapers.com or one of those websites?? i get them from there and it's a lot cheaper! plus if you get your total up to $50.00 it's freeshipping.








ya know--i had a hard time when i started using cloth and i just get to a point where i felt good if i used one or two a day...and i stopped worrying about doing all or nothing


----------



## foreveryoung84 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi everyone! Ill have to go back up and read some but I dont have much time and wanted to say hi!

I havent posted at MDC much, just kind of lurked because its SUCH a big board. Thought Id join in here with my April boy though







I stopped posting at my other April 07 board because I was tierd of getting irritated by all the 'mainstreamedness' but it is so nice to talk to mommies who have babies the same age!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
you did not!?!!! i want one too!







: but seeing as though i spend about $50 or so on kaylo...would that be fair??









you can't feel bad about it...they have amazing resale value--you could sell them in a heartbeat if you needed/wanted too









Buy one!!!
Or I could split one with you









Aaaah, the Goodmama love.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh and Kewpie, I think sposies at night are a good idea. When Liam had a super bad rash that wouldn't go away we did a few days with sposies. Then we gradually went back to cloth. His butt is now as good as new!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Trying to boost posts...

I chose a milk recipient and I can't tell you how difficult it was. I have 250oz so far. This is my first time donating to a complete stranger and the 3rd baby to have my milk. I feel very lucky to be able to help. So many families are in need of milk. If anyone has extra, please consider donating.
http://milkshare.birthingforlife.com

Totally jealous of your stash! I fight for my ounces. How wonderful of you to donate!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

YOu all had a busy night! I have to head off to work now, but will be back when I'm pumping. I still have 4 pages to read!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
BTW....they have been spying on us, too!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
This was taken on one of our more frustrating days...

Baby for sale!!

That's a good deal!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *foreveryoung84* 
Hi everyone! Ill have to go back up and read some but I dont have much time and wanted to say hi!

I havent posted at MDC much, just kind of lurked because its SUCH a big board. Thought Id join in here with my April boy though







I stopped posting at my other April 07 board because I was tierd of getting irritated by all the 'mainstreamedness' but it is so nice to talk to mommies who have babies the same age!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I need to pour my heart out to some mommas who will understand...

I am very frustrated with using cloth dipes right now.







It feels almost sacreligious (sp?) to say that.







:.......but I am tired of battling rashes and it seems like when I have Scout in sposies, her skin clears right up. I just don't know if I have the time/energy/money to troubleshoot what is wrong with us using cloth...wash routine??? . I don't know. I don't want to make a decision and do anything crazy like selling my stash just yet.

I think it sounds like you should take a break. Really, there's no harm. With the holidays coming up, and everything, either try sposies at night, or just go off cloth for a week or two. Let the rash clear up, wash your dipes later, relax for a bit. Don't sell them, just try to eliminate the problem without using them, when you have the time and energy. There's no diaper police, you don't have to be a nazi about it! Don't feel bad at all- the fact that you have cloth and have been using it is great!
Like someone else said, you could try probiotics, washing differently, clearing up the rash and such things in sposies, then go back and try it again at daytime, and if all goes well, at night too. My advice before you try them again is washing with no detergent once or twice, and a bit of bleach (green) or vinigar or just hot hot water, and dry outside if you can. Then you don't worry about detergent, and if they're already clean you don't have to worry about poop. The yeast will be killed, as well as no irritants in the dipes. (I swear the one time I forgot detergent they came out cleaner and fresher than when I put it in!!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Speaking of cloth, but on a different vein, DS is outgrowing his night time diapers. Sigh, they are one size fit all too.
I am kind of sad since I love my Baby Behinds. Sigh, to be fair he is moving into 24 month clothes now so it isn't like he is a little baby, but I was hoping my one size diapers would last longer then 7 months.
On the plus side this gives me a great excuse to try a Goodmama diaper if I can get one when she stocks.

Funny, we had some BBH too and Eva was way too big for them- one size. Weird. Well, if you do try the gm you'll love it- it fits so great.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

so many posts! so much reading everytime I come on here!









Shydaisy- were you really on at 4am???







Love the pic of Micah standing- his smile is so cute and proud!!And so cute about one little sock.

Doudat- you should video/record Liam singing- I'd love to hear his sweet little french voice singing.
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

But I love my BBH, I wished they were bigger as well... They still fit but I don't know for how long. I find they are better than anything else for nights (yep, even better than GM!).


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Shydaisy: Micah is so cute, he has such an interesting face... Like liam had. Not so much chubby baby cute, but a face I could really stare at... He's gorgeous!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
My car quit today. But I'm glad, really, as I am so tired of that @(%&! car. I had just been to the post office, sending off the last packages, and to get groceries. I crossed the bridge toward home and the car started chugging and jerking, so I pulled over and called dh. Then the damn thing wouldn't even start. So it sits.

The up side? I get a new-to-me VW stationwagon from our friend. Yippee!

Yay! cute vw stationwagon! that's great- 'new' cars are always fun.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I think she might be teething again. Her cheeks are bright pink and she's been pressing her thumb up on her top gums a lot.

Eva's the same, her cheek/s go pink on and off- but nothing yet. all that work and then nothing- poor girl!
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hanno: cool for the milkshare, wow! I can't pump more than 1oz if I'm really lucky. I wish I could though. It must feel amazing to be able to give that gift to someone.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hahaha, Queen & I are the only 2 online I see!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Red cheeks: Romi has perpetual red cheeks. Gets really bright red in the evening. And they're so hot to the touch! No teeth in sight...


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

For those looking for mamapads, these look so cool!
http://hyenacart.com/prod_details.php?id=66315&vid=405

ETA: she's on Etsy too!!
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5130820


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I think it sounds like you should take a break. Really, there's no harm. With the holidays coming up, and everything, either try sposies at night, or just go off cloth for a week or two. Let the rash clear up, wash your dipes later, relax for a bit. Don't sell them, just try to eliminate the problem without using them, when you have the time and energy. There's no diaper police, you don't have to be a nazi about it! Don't feel bad at all- the fact that you have cloth and have been using it is great!
Like someone else said, you could try probiotics, washing differently, clearing up the rash and such things in sposies, then go back and try it again at daytime, and if all goes well, at night too. My advice before you try them again is washing with no detergent once or twice, and a bit of bleach (green) or vinigar or just hot hot water, and dry outside if you can. Then you don't worry about detergent, and if they're already clean you don't have to worry about poop. The yeast will be killed, as well as no irritants in the dipes. (I swear the one time I forgot detergent they came out cleaner and fresher than when I put it in!!)

A









:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
So, I was wondering what you all think the best mama-cloth is? Realistically I don't have time to make them. Or, does anyone know if I can use a diva cup with prolapse?

I have no idea. Can you use a tampon? I'd like to get mamacloth too- I have no idea where to begin either.
I asked for a sewing maching for Christmas (did I really????) so maybe if I find what a good material to use is I'll whip some up. (Right, whipping and the sewing machine, sewing machine whipping me???)
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

okay, gotta go get ready for a coffee date with some mamas and babes in the flesh








Wish you guys could come too...








See you later!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

doudat and me and finn'smama too!

Ok- I just have something to throw out there- and if you liek it you can throw it right back. (sorry bad anchorman humour)If not just ignore it!

Last week or two I started feeding Evangeline every time we ate or so. (each meal) Not a lot, just offered little amounts of food, or peices of what we were eating. Since then she has started sleeping through the night, or only waking up once to eat. She's nursing the same or slightly more during the day, I've been watching. Not promoting anything, not saying she was 'hungry'. But she loves it, and the shift was immediate, like in a day or two.








Sorry doudat. Had to try it for myself!








A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
okay, gotta go get ready for a coffee date with some mamas and babes in the flesh








Wish you guys could come too...








See you later!
A

Have fun!!
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I have no idea. Can you use a tampon? I'd like to get mamacloth too- I have no idea where to begin either.
I asked for a sewing maching for Christmas (did I really????) so maybe if I find what a good material to use is I'll whip some up. (Right, whipping and the sewing machine, sewing machine whipping me???)
A

I just posted a link to an Etsy store... I'll post again since y'all are not paying attention







:
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5130820

Oh and tons of seller on Etsy are selling them...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
so many posts! so much reading everytime I come on here!









Shydaisy- were you really on at 4am???







Love the pic of Micah standing- his smile is so cute and proud!!And so cute about one little sock.

Doudat- you should video/record Liam singing- I'd love to hear his sweet little french voice singing.
A

Yes, I admit it....But, in my defense I didn't get home from work until 2am and then I had to wind down. I am, of course, regretting it now, but I did manage to crank a couple of posts out!









I noticed the sock right after I took the picture and took it off. The rest of the series he is sockless...


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
doudat and me and finn'smama too!

Ok- I just have something to throw out there- and if you liek it you can throw it right back. (sorry bad anchorman humour)If not just ignore it!

Last week or two I started feeding Evangeline every time we ate or so. (each meal) Not a lot, just offered little amounts of food, or peices of what we were eating. Since then she has started sleeping through the night, or only waking up once to eat. She's nursing the same or slightly more during the day, I've been watching. Not promoting anything, not saying she was 'hungry'. But she loves it, and the shift was immediate, like in a day or two.








Sorry doudat. Had to try it for myself!








A


Really?? Romi is such a BAD sleeper lately and she's eating more and more







: Yet she's pooping less frequently. She pooped this morning and it was a big relief cause it had been over 5 days and with all the stuff she had ingested I was getting worried. Maybe the sleeping is a coincidence? I just don't see how one would relate to the other... But whatever works!! A friend of mine had taken to sipping a drink every night and her baby started sleeping well immediately. She then drank every night and felt so guilty!! I told her that when something works, keep at it!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

wow, how am i supposed to keep up when i am offline for an hour and there's more than a page!

finnmama--wish we could all join you! have fun!

queen--i can't wait to see what you whip out on that machine!







you'll have to post lots of pics!

shydaisy--i'd be online at 4am too if i got out of work at 2...what do you do??

doudat--i'll have to think about it. i'm not sure i'd want to share them if i went for the wishbox







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Really?? Romi is such a BAD sleeper lately and she's eating more and more







: Yet she's pooping less frequently. She pooped this morning and it was a big relief cause it had been over 5 days and with all the stuff she had ingested I was getting worried. Maybe the sleeping is a coincidence? I just don't see how one would relate to the other... But whatever works!! A friend of mine had taken to sipping a drink every night and her baby started sleeping well immediately. She then drank every night and felt so guilty!! I told her that when something works, keep at it!!

Yes, it could be total coincidence, but that's fine. Dh is convinced 'she was hungry!', but I'm not. That's too funny about your friend though- that's so weird! I actually laughed- lately I've wondered if I started working at night I could have a glass of wine with each night- how would that affect the baby??







Actually last night dh asked how many coffee's I'd had yesterday- he said her breath smelled like coffee. Whatever.







Just cuz I was jittery all day... (just kidding)
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
doudat--i'll have to think about it. i'm not sure i'd want to share them if i went for the wishbox







:









that's what I'm thinking!







but I'm going to give up at least 6!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

ok, I reallygotta go. My co-op student cancelled today b/c she's sick, and I need to get some work done! I'm shipping my package today too!
I vote we open them on the same day, close to Christmas. Not the same time or anything, but then it's relatively closer together. At least when most of us have them!
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
doudat--i'll have to think about it. i'm not sure i'd want to share them if i went for the wishbox







:
 

















You guys are nuts!! I don't think I'd ever need 12 GM!! That's an insane amount of one kind of diaper! So I'd be happy with 3 more, totaling 7 GM's. After that, no more. Seriously


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Yes, it could be total coincidence, but that's fine. Dh is convinced 'she was hungry!', but I'm not. That's too funny about your friend though- that's so weird! I actually laughed- lately I've wondered if I started working at night I could have a glass of wine with each night- how would that affect the baby??







Actually last night dh asked how many coffee's I'd had yesterday- he said her breath smelled like coffee. Whatever.







Just cuz I was jittery all day... (just kidding)
A

I'm so scared of overfeeding romi and having her constipated and in pain. She's already so cranky cause of her never-ending colds that I don't wanna make it worst. Maybe I should try the wine at night... I'll try tonight and see if it works


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

And for my







post :
My package is sent!!








:





















:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

We're up by 5 posts, people!!!


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

: Top of the mornin' to everyone.

Sorry I have been MIA. The semester is finally over. It has, by far, been the most difficult yet. I have one more after this one and then I GRADUATE!!! I am so excited to see the end in sight. I haven't read the thread. Just bits and pieces. I have been so far behind on everything that is going on. I did see that Queen wants a sewing machine. That's awesome. I have one and I am not real swell with it but I am about to learn more about sewing. Maybe we will learn together. I plan to use it to make draparies and things like that because we can't afford to buy them and we need them pretty bad to absorb some of the noise in this house. There are a lot of hard surfaces and it can be quite loud at times.









kewpie-o - I agree with what Queen said about the diapers. Don't be so hard on yourself about it. Also, have you tried using Sportwash? It doesn't leave residue or soap in the diapers. It worked really well for us. However, we aren't using cloth this time because our well is running out of water and we have to conserve. I can relate to what you are going through though. Elijah used to get diaper rashes too and then it would clear right up when we used a sposie on him. I know it can be frustrating.

doudat -







. Sorry you are dealing with sleep issues. I know that can be a real pain. Ashton didn't want to go to bed last night. He was up til 10. I know that isn't late compared to some of the times you all are dealing with but it was late enough. Oh and my best friend's ex-boyfriend was a bad sleeper as a baby and his mom started drinking a dark beer or 2 everynight before nursing him (per the doctors orders) and he began sleeping soundly every since (of course he is 27 or something now







). He's fine. Seems like a pretty intellegent guy to me.









Well, Ashton is doing all the stuff normal 7 month olds do. Sitting, crawling and pulling to standing. He cruises a little too. It is going by so quickly. We will be having birthdays before you know it. He has 2 bottom teeth now also. You can really see him thinking most of the time and figuring things out. He is a little booger too. I put him on the floor for him to explore and he just crawls right over to me and hangs on my leg.

I'm really going to try to keep up with the thread for a while. At least until school starts back.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

So, I was just lurking around ...







: and saw that peacelovingmama is newly pregnant. I'm a little jealous. I think about having another baby sometimes and miss pregnancy, especially when I see pregnant women in public. Anyway, if you happen to lurk here ... congratulations!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
How great!! Micah recognizes the milk sign, but that is about it. I have been pretty consistent with milk, change (diaper), wait/be still, mommy, and, when I remember, eat and more. But, he hasn't signed ANYthing back yet.

I would love for him to sign anything back...my parents are not very convinced of the need for Micah to sign. But, I think once they start to see him communicating before he can talk they may change their minds....

My parents are actually convinced that signing would be great for Desmond (it pays to have my Mom work with lots of younger women who are all having babies, it keeps her updated on a lot of the newer theories).

Desmond doesn't sign back yet either though. He knows milk, eat and cereal. Not sure which of the others he knows, but he gets a huge smile at milk and eat, so I know he recognizes them, he just hasn't used them yet.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
How often is everyone offering solids? I have only been offering them to Micah probably once every 3 to 4 days....I am not around him during most meals right now because of work, and my parents (who watch him) aren't too keen on self feeding...He isn't begging for them, and I know it is just experimentation right now, but is there any harm in this? When I do offer he is very eager to eat, but otherwise it is out of sight out of mind...

We feed Desmond almost every night now, but we have been known to skip a night or two depending on what we were having for dinner. We skipped a lot in the beginning though I would say it is only in the past week or two that we've been feeding him every night. Before that it was maybe 5 times a week. I'm still not worried about it.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
This was taken on one of our more frustrating days...

Baby for sale!!


I love it, and I know the feeling some days.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So I hear Desmond shaking something and I look over and somehow he's gotten the big bottle of Tylenol, I don't even want to know where he found it. It does make a great rattling sound though. I took it away anyways.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foreveryoung84* 
Hi everyone! Ill have to go back up and read some but I dont have much time and wanted to say hi!

I havent posted at MDC much, just kind of lurked because its SUCH a big board. Thought Id join in here with my April boy though







I stopped posting at my other April 07 board because I was tierd of getting irritated by all the 'mainstreamedness' but it is so nice to talk to mommies who have babies the same age!

Hi Emily welcome to the board. I think I recognize you (or at least your daughter's name) from the Mainstream April 07 board I'm on that I keep getting irritated with, but keep lurking and occasionally posting on.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
But I love my BBH, I wished they were bigger as well... They still fit but I don't know for how long. I find they are better than anything else for nights (yep, even better than GM!).

Eek, not good because he soaks through them at night, though the wool is still dry, thank goodness. I am really upset with him almost outgrowing them since I have 20ish of them since I loved them so much when I first purchased them and I figured they would last for at least 2 years







. Find a good new nighttime
solution will be a pain.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 








You guys are nuts!! I don't think I'd ever need 12 GM!! That's an insane amount of one kind of diaper! So I'd be happy with 3 more, totaling 7 GM's. After that, no more. Seriously









i could share three.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
So, I was just lurking around ...







: and saw that peacelovingmama is newly pregnant. I'm a little jealous. I think about having another baby sometimes and miss pregnancy, especially when I see pregnant women in public. Anyway, if you happen to lurk here ... congratulations!!

oh, i'm so happy for her... best wishes peacelovingmama, if you lurk here


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Really?? Romi is such a BAD sleeper lately and she's eating more and more







: Yet she's pooping less frequently. She pooped this morning and it was a big relief cause it had been over 5 days and with all the stuff she had ingested I was getting worried. Maybe the sleeping is a coincidence? I just don't see how one would relate to the other... But whatever works!! A friend of mine had taken to sipping a drink every night and her baby started sleeping well immediately. She then drank every night and felt so guilty!! I told her that when something works, keep at it!!


We have the same problem, sigh. I really wish he'd go back to sleeping through the night or at least longer then 2 hours at a time. On the plus side I was able to tell my Mom that rice cereal would not make him sleep through the night like she was insisting (we gave him some oatmeal). So then she changed her tune to he has to eat at least two meals a day to sleep through the night. Sigh I can't win.

As for the pooping Desmond tends to go every 3 days or so, which is always fun. Especially since he always goes when I am home and not DH, so I have to deal with it. I would really appreciate it if he changed his time of pooping to 7pm or so.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 








You guys are nuts!! I don't think I'd ever need 12 GM!! That's an insane amount of one kind of diaper! So I'd be happy with 3 more, totaling 7 GM's. After that, no more. Seriously









When I fall in love with a diaper I need a ton of them, so 12 would suit me well, if I like them (and could afford that many right now). I have huge numbers of my main stash 20 Baby Behinds (and we only use them at night now) and 24 tinkle traps.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
How often is everyone offering solids? I have only been offering them to Micah probably once every 3 to 4 days....I am not around him during most meals right now because of work, and my parents (who watch him) aren't too keen on self feeding...He isn't begging for them, and I know it is just experimentation right now, but is there any harm in this? When I do offer he is very eager to eat, but otherwise it is out of sight out of mind...

I do for the evening meal. DH trys during lunch.

I'm still reading, but do see we have surpassed May!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
BTW....they have been spying on us, too!


I'm shocked! Shocked, I say!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
And for my







post :
My package is sent!!








:





















:

Yay! grats on 1000 posts and sending your package.

Mine is still waiting on one purchase that is somewhere in the vast realm of the post office heading my way, hopefully it will get here tomorrow.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foreveryoung84* 
Hi everyone! Ill have to go back up and read some but I dont have much time and wanted to say hi!

I havent posted at MDC much, just kind of lurked because its SUCH a big board. Thought Id join in here with my April boy though







I stopped posting at my other April 07 board because I was tierd of getting irritated by all the 'mainstreamedness' but it is so nice to talk to mommies who have babies the same age!


Welcome!

We'd love to get to know you more! Sophia is my baby.

pak


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 







: Top of the mornin' to everyone.

Sorry I have been MIA. The semester is finally over. It has, by far, been the most difficult yet. I have one more after this one and then I GRADUATE!!! I am so excited to see the end in sight. I haven't read the thread. Just bits and pieces. I have been so far behind on everything that is going on. I did see that Queen wants a sewing machine. That's awesome. I have one and I am not real swell with it but I am about to learn more about sewing. Maybe we will learn together. I plan to use it to make draparies and things like that because we can't afford to buy them and we need them pretty bad to absorb some of the noise in this house. There are a lot of hard surfaces and it can be quite loud at times.









kewpie-o - I agree with what Queen said about the diapers. Don't be so hard on yourself about it. Also, have you tried using Sportwash? It doesn't leave residue or soap in the diapers. It worked really well for us. However, we aren't using cloth this time because our well is running out of water and we have to conserve. I can relate to what you are going through though. Elijah used to get diaper rashes too and then it would clear right up when we used a sposie on him. I know it can be frustrating.

doudat -







. Sorry you are dealing with sleep issues. I know that can be a real pain. Ashton didn't want to go to bed last night. He was up til 10. I know that isn't late compared to some of the times you all are dealing with but it was late enough. Oh and my best friend's ex-boyfriend was a bad sleeper as a baby and his mom started drinking a dark beer or 2 everynight before nursing him (per the doctors orders) and he began sleeping soundly every since (of course he is 27 or something now







). He's fine. Seems like a pretty intellegent guy to me.









Well, Ashton is doing all the stuff normal 7 month olds do. Sitting, crawling and pulling to standing. He cruises a little too. It is going by so quickly. We will be having birthdays before you know it. He has 2 bottom teeth now also. You can really see him thinking most of the time and figuring things out. He is a little booger too. I put him on the floor for him to explore and he just crawls right over to me and hangs on my leg.

I'm really going to try to keep up with the thread for a while. At least until school starts back.

Glad that your semester has gone well.

Desmond does the crawl over and hang on my legs thing too, it is normally my cue to pick him up, but sometimes he squirms to get back down and just seems to want to work on standing and cruising using my chair and being close to me.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Now I've gotten through all the posts, Desmond was up every 2 hours still. Sigh, I really would like him to get more sleep, sometimes cry it out seems like such a good plan, and then I think "who could do that to a baby? He just wants his Mommy."

I think he may have woken up a bit early today because he is really whiny. Poor baby. He didn't want to nurse and go back to sleep though. His normal toys and random electronic remotes and stuff are not keeping him happy right now though. Poor baby.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I thought my bite site was healed up, but now after pumping it started bleeding. Drats.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I thought my bite site was healed up, but now after pumping it started bleeding. Drats.

Ouch that sucks







. Hopefully it will heal up soon.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So I'm reading my other mainstream board and see someone post about CIO.

Their baby cried for almost 3 hours before exhausting herself and falling asleep. I don't get it, how could anyone let anyone cry for that long without going in and comforting them? I mean Desmond has cried for 2 or 3 minutes before I've gotten to him before, but I couldn't imaging going even 5 minutes with him crying. I just don't understand.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, I missed most of the last few pages....will have to catch up later.







I think I'm going to try what queen and other posters have suggested about taking a cloth dipe hiatus (sp?), while keeping our stash and figuring out what to do with it later.

So, last night DH noticed that Scout felt a little warm around 8:30, but she was still playing fine, albeit a tiny bit cranky. Then at like 2:30 am, she cried and I laid down next to her to feed her, but she was really fighting it. We got up and walked around and I realized she was burning up. Her temp was 103.2 and has hovered there ever since. She vomitted once and does have a runny nose, but her chest sounds clear and the snot is clear in color. She is extremely cranky and there was a long stretch in the morning when I could not get her to nurse or take any water. I don't really want to, but I'm going to take her to the ped in about an hour. I have no idea what they'll prescribe...I don't even know if she NEEDS to see a doc, but me being a first time mom and all, I'm paranoid about letting something serious go without seeking help. I'm confused.







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

kewpie-o you have to do what feels right to you. and remember, you really know your child best







hopefully it's just a bug or something


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 








You guys are nuts!! I don't think I'd ever need 12 GM!! That's an insane amount of one kind of diaper! So I'd be happy with 3 more, totaling 7 GM's. After that, no more. Seriously









hehehe I have 40 of the same kind of diaper


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
So, last night DH noticed that Scout felt a little warm around 8:30, but she was still playing fine, albeit a tiny bit cranky. Then at like 2:30 am, she cried and I laid down next to her to feed her, but she was really fighting it. We got up and walked around and I realized she was burning up. Her temp was 103.2 and has hovered there ever since. She vomitted once and does have a runny nose, but her chest sounds clear and the snot is clear in color. She is extremely cranky and there was a long stretch in the morning when I could not get her to nurse or take any water. I don't really want to, but I'm going to take her to the ped in about an hour. I have no idea what they'll prescribe...I don't even know if she NEEDS to see a doc, but me being a first time mom and all, I'm paranoid about letting something serious go without seeking help. I'm confused.







:

Oh mama!! I'm so sorry. We have been dealing with viruses here too. Peanut had a temp of 103 and Ashton had one of 101 not last night but the night before. We have all been sickly around here. I don't know how you feel about giving her infant ibprofen but that can help ease her aches and bring down her temp a little. You probably don't want to bring it all the way down since it is doing her a favor. I hope all works out. If she has a virus, it is unlikely that the ped will prescribe anything for her. The virus will have to run its course







. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Well, I missed most of the last few pages....will have to catch up later.







I think I'm going to try what queen and other posters have suggested about taking a cloth dipe hiatus (sp?), while keeping our stash and figuring out what to do with it later.

So, last night DH noticed that Scout felt a little warm around 8:30, but she was still playing fine, albeit a tiny bit cranky. Then at like 2:30 am, she cried and I laid down next to her to feed her, but she was really fighting it. We got up and walked around and I realized she was burning up. Her temp was 103.2 and has hovered there ever since. She vomitted once and does have a runny nose, but her chest sounds clear and the snot is clear in color. She is extremely cranky and there was a long stretch in the morning when I could not get her to nurse or take any water. I don't really want to, but I'm going to take her to the ped in about an hour. I have no idea what they'll prescribe...I don't even know if she NEEDS to see a doc, but me being a first time mom and all, I'm paranoid about letting something serious go without seeking help. I'm confused.







:

To cool her down you can either take a tepid bath with her, or put cool washcloths on her back and chest and head. She probably won't like it, but it will cool her down. This does happen with teething, so hopefully that is all it is. Hope she feels better soon!

Max used to get a high fever at night, I figured he was fighting something off, especially when he'd been around other people.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I'm shocked! Shocked, I say!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I thought my bite site was healed up, but now after pumping it started bleeding. Drats.

ouch! I'm sorry


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I hope Scout feels better, but I'd go in too.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
So, last night DH noticed that Scout felt a little warm around 8:30, but she was still playing fine, albeit a tiny bit cranky. Then at like 2:30 am, she cried and I laid down next to her to feed her, but she was really fighting it. We got up and walked around and I realized she was burning up. Her temp was 103.2 and has hovered there ever since. She vomitted once and does have a runny nose, but her chest sounds clear and the snot is clear in color. She is extremely cranky and there was a long stretch in the morning when I could not get her to nurse or take any water. I don't really want to, but I'm going to take her to the ped in about an hour. I have no idea what they'll prescribe...I don't even know if she NEEDS to see a doc, but me being a first time mom and all, I'm paranoid about letting something serious go without seeking help. I'm confused.







:


Poor Scout hopefully she'll feel better soon. I would be going into the Doctor too if Desmond had a fever like that.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So DH just scheduled Desmond's 9 month well baby appointment and they were apparently hassling him about when we were going to bring him in for his shots. We are selectively vaxing so I have no problem waiting for his 9 month appointment to get his next one. Which is what we are doing. Considering how slow we are going on them baby boy is going to be getting a shot ever doctor's appointment till he's 20. At least I'll feel better about it because they won't all be at once.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh and I let May DDC know that we know that they know we know.

Quote:



Quote:



Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hahahaha, did you think we'd let you win without a fight?







:

ooops, I just upped your post count












Quote:



Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 




























:









SPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

NAK
about to leave for the ped appt. I don't have the energy to get chewed out about not vaxing and not going to her wbv's...I just don't. Hopefully no one hassles me.

hee hee - that's funny how May knows we're in a race with them now.









mclisa - hope your poor nipper heals very soon!

Wish me luck that I stand my ground and don't let them bully me or make me feel stupid for being the crazy lady who never takes her kid to the doctor.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:

Oh and I let May DDC know that we know that they know we know.

Quote:
Quote:
Quote:
Originally Posted by *doudat* http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?p=10040365#post10040365http://www.mothering.com/discussions...s/viewpost.gif
_Hahahaha, did you think we'd let you win without a fight?







:

ooops, I just upped your post count







_

Quote:
Quote:
Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?p=10043563#post10043563http://www.mothering.com/discussions...s/viewpost.gif
_




























:









SPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok, so I posted that last one all weird. Oh well.

I hope Scout feels better soon. Let us know what they say. Ashton hasn't been to the doctor yet either. I saw the ped the other day for Peanut cause he had a high fever (they said he had croup) and the dr. didn't even say a thing about Ashton not coming yet. I was glad.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
shydaisy--i'd be online at 4am too if i got out of work at 2...what do you do??

I key mail images for the post office...If the machine can't read it (i.e. illegible, missing info, foreign, etc.) then I have to enter the info I can read. Since EVERYone is mailing things this time of year we have to work late. Bad for sleep, good for the pocket.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Wish me luck that I stand my ground and don't let them bully me or make me feel stupid for being the crazy lady who never takes her kid to the doctor.









Good luck!! Hope Scout is ok... Give us an update please.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i could share three.































:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh and I have a lot of different diapers. But no more than maybe 8 of each brand. Am I weird?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So I hear Desmond shaking something and I look over and somehow he's gotten the big bottle of Tylenol, I don't even want to know where he found it. It does make a great rattling sound though. I took it away anyways.

I took a Gerber baby juice plastic bottle (WIC gave it to us for him but I drank it), and I rinsed it and dried it and added some pinto beans. It is one of his favorite toys -- especially for car rides....


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I took a Gerber baby juice plastic bottle (WIC gave it to us for him but I drank it), and I rinsed it and dried it and added some pinto beans. It is one of his favorite toys -- especially for car rides....

Why would WIC give juice to a baby??


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

doudat-
happy














:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I took a Gerber baby juice plastic bottle (WIC gave it to us for him but I drank it), and I rinsed it and dried it and added some pinto beans. It is one of his favorite toys -- especially for car rides....

Oh nice idea, I need to find a bottle to use though.

And I still don't understand the whole babies and juice thing. I see WIC follows the belief though.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
And for my







post :
My package is sent!!








:





















:


Congrats!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Just wondering how scout is doing!

Welcome back Velvet! This might be creepy to tell you, but I have a post in my inbox still where you just figured out that you are pg. That was pre-Apr due date group. Glad school went well.

I sent dh to do his Christmas shopping. I told him not to comr home until he is done.

need to nurse


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Where is the spy smilely?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 

Where is the spy smilely?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 

Where is the spy smilely?

no clue but we could use one...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So I apparently had a filling fall out sometime this afternoon/evening, blegh. That means I really need to go to the dentist and have them fill it. I hate the dentist waaaaa! Oh well I can already tell the missing filling is going to be more annoying then the dentist, so I guess I need to get an appointment soon. Plus I don't want it to harm my tooth.

Of course I should have made an appointment months ago, I haven't been since before I was pregnant, bad me!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

you spies are too funny.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh I am proud to report my son loves asparagus







:. We had it tonight with dinner and he loves chewing on the stalks and eating it, he's on his third piece now (though to be fair they are half pieces not the whole stalk).


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So I apparently had a filling fall out sometime this afternoon/evening, blegh. That means I really need to go to the dentist and have them fill it. I hate the dentist waaaaa! Oh well I can already tell the missing filling is going to be more annoying then the dentist, so I guess I need to get an appointment soon. Plus I don't want it to harm my tooth.

Of course I should have made an appointment months ago, I haven't been since before I was pregnant, bad me!









i don't like the dentist either!!! well, actually i like my dentist a lot but i hate to have stuff done to my teeth!

good luck with that!














(i had to add those, i've always wanted to use them)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 





















:

thanks for the good vibes but i haven't decided on the wishbox yet







you'll be the first to know


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







i don't like the dentist either!!! well, actually i like my dentist a lot but i hate to have stuff done to my teeth!

good luck with that!














(i had to add those, i've always wanted to use them)


I like those smilies. At least there isn't one with a big needle going into the mouth to administer the Novocaine, one of my favorite parts of having a cavity filled, not!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

They are almost caught up again







. So I guess we need to post a bunch again.

So am I a bad mama for letting Desmond watch us play on the consoles? I was going to be a good mama and do no TV for 2 years, but then that means we can't play on the consoles either and erm yeah. On the plus side he hasn't watched any TV shows!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So I need to wrap all my Christmas presents soon. At least they are all bought. I got something for Desmond for my inlaws house, but I think I'm going to keep it here because I like it. I can always get him another one for his birthday.

Of course instead of wrapping gifts DH is playing the console and I'm on the web, but that's normal right?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

You know I should probably take some pictures of Desmond. I didn't take any on Sunday at my Grandparents and I meant too. And we probably won't see them again for a couple of months, oops.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
thanks for the good vibes but i haven't decided on the wishbox yet







you'll be the first to know









You're no fun


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Oh I am proud to report my son loves asparagus







:. We had it tonight with dinner and he loves chewing on the stalks and eating it, he's on his third piece now (though to be fair they are half pieces not the whole stalk).

I thought Romi loved asparagus, but I found them all underneath her highchair the next day! Watch out for asparagus pee


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno*


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, May have resorted to playing questions/answer to up their posts. Shame on them.

We're actually bonding here May!! We're genuine posters!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Is it wrong that I just ate a whole container of Haagen-Dazs Bailey ice cream?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Romi has just entered the terrible separation anxiety phase. I had an exhausting day. I cannot leave the room, cook, wash diapers, post here without her on my hips. And she started the whole "I'm crying everytime I see mommy" thing. If dh is playing with her, she's having a blast, but if I walk into the room, she just starts crying wanting to be on me. Waaah!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm all alone and sad now. Where's my ddc posse? May will figure out I'm all alone here...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I thought Romi loved asparagus, but I found them all underneath her highchair the next day! Watch out for asparagus pee










I'm hoping he has the enzyme to break it down both DH and I do.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Is it wrong that I just ate a whole container of Haagen-Dazs Bailey ice cream?

Nah, but things like that are the reason I can't keep thin mints of milano cookies in my house.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi has just entered the terrible separation anxiety phase. I had an exhausting day. I cannot leave the room, cook, wash diapers, post here without her on my hips. And she started the whole "I'm crying everytime I see mommy" thing. If dh is playing with her, she's having a blast, but if I walk into the room, she just starts crying wanting to be on me. Waaah!


Eww Desmond hasn't been that bad. He definitely likes to be around me and hanging off my leg and such, but he is pretty good when I leave the room as long as he can hear my voice.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm all alone and sad now. Where's my ddc posse? May will figure out I'm all alone here...









I'm here, and posting, and watching DS and DH. Oh and chatting with my brother on AIM, he just got an xbox360 so I'm helping him chose games he might like.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

There are only two or so of them on right now too, so we're doing decently. Mwhahaha.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey hello! I"m here!
A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey hello! I"m here!
A


Good evening to you. How are you doing tonight?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

So tonight I nursed in a bathroom stall
uke:

eww I hate barf

yes, so I was eating in a busy noisy restaurant and I new Banjo would never eat there, so I took her to the bathroom, sat in the handicapped stall b/c it was the only toilet with a lid, and nursed her with the door shut. duh. I did get a kick from the little mmm mmm noises she was making, like moans, from behind a closed bathroom stall door.
A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So tonight I nursed in a bathroom stall







uke
eww I hate barf

yes, so I was eating in a busy noisy restaurant and I new Banjo would never eat there, so I took her to the bathroom, sat in the handicapped stall b/c it was the only toilet with a lid, and nursed her with the door shut. duh. I did get a kick from the little mmm mmm noises she was making, like moans, from behind a closed bathroom stall door.
A


Eww, nursing in a restroom just creeps me out, but you do what you have too.

The mmm mmm noise would have been funny though.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So tonight I nursed in a bathroom stall
uke:

eww I hate barf

yes, so I was eating in a busy noisy restaurant and I new Banjo would never eat there, so I took her to the bathroom, sat in the handicapped stall b/c it was the only toilet with a lid, and nursed her with the door shut. duh. I did get a kick from the little mmm mmm noises she was making, like moans, from behind a closed bathroom stall door.
A

I'm sorry!! It is really difficult to get them to focus in busy places. So different from brand new babies who don't care about anything but food.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Good evening to you. How are you doing tonight?

great! and you?
yes, take more pics of that baby boy! we looooove to see pics!

Sent my package today!!! woohoo!
congrats doudat on 1000!!

A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
great! and you?
yes, take more pics of that baby boy! we looooove to see pics!


I'm doing well, I just ate way too much bread, but it was soo good and I am such a carb addict.

I'll take some either tonight or tomorrow. Maybe I can get one of him standing without support.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Ion is too in love with his new toothbrush. Right now he's nursing in my lap holding it up near his eyes with one hand and flicking the bristles with the index finger of the other hand. He almost never puts it down. I've heard of 'lovies' but this is weird.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Ion is too in love with his new toothbrush. Right now he's nursing in my lap holding it up near his eyes with one hand and flicking the bristles with the index finger of the other hand. He almost never puts it down. I've heard of 'lovies' but this is weird.

Oh my gosh that is hilarious! How great.

Ok goodnight girls! I have a date with dh at 10pm!
A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Ion is too in love with his new toothbrush. Right now he's nursing in my lap holding it up near his eyes with one hand and flicking the bristles with the index finger of the other hand. He almost never puts it down. I've heard of 'lovies' but this is weird.

Haha, I like it. What is your lovie? A toothbrush!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh my gosh that is hilarious! How great.

Ok goodnight girls! I have a date with dh at 10pm!
A

Enjoy your date!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

One of the ladies on MDC got their OLPC computer today! I ordered ours the first day they were available so it should come soon


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
One of the ladies on MDC got their OLPC computer today! I ordered ours the first day they were available so it should come soon









Cool, I'm debating getting Desmond one for either next holiday season or his birthday, since he loves to bang on the keys on my and DH's computers.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

The baby just got scratched bad on the head by the dog. It didn't break the skin but there's a thick raised mark about 5 inches long!! He cried so hard he pooped. He's nursing and playing with his toothbrush again.....


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 







The baby just got scratched bad on the head by the dog. It didn't break the skin but there's a thick raised mark about 5 inches long!! He cried so hard he pooped. He's nursing and playing with his toothbrush again.....


Poor baby







. I'm always afraid something like that will happen with the dog and the baby. The dog is normally really good with him, but sometimes he doesn't notice the baby in his way when he is going somewhere.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Poor baby







. I'm always afraid something like that will happen with the dog and the baby. The dog is normally really good with him, but sometimes he doesn't notice the baby in his way when he is going somewhere.

Yeah, he gets it with her tail sometimes and her tail is like a whip. She chews her nails so we have to get them ground by the groomer.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 







The baby just got scratched bad on the head by the dog. It didn't break the skin but there's a thick raised mark about 5 inches long!! He cried so hard he pooped. He's nursing and playing with his toothbrush again.....

Poor babe, hope he's doing better. I freaked when our 100lb lab stepped on Scarlet in her bouncy seat, left a scratch around her eye.







Thank goodness babies are so resilient.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh my gosh that is hilarious! How great.

Ok goodnight girls! I have a date with dh at 10pm!
A

Another date with dh? Man you get some action.







:







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm out of Christmas spirit tonight. Max has this way lately, of making dinner and the rest of the evening hell. Why don't they want to eat dinner?! At least his tantrum got him off to bed early tonight, and Scarlet is sleeping soundly, too.

Think I'll go read Gone with the Wind.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
And for my







post :
My package is sent!!








:





















:









:



































:







:: jumpers:
Congratulations!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foreveryoung84* 
Hi everyone! Ill have to go back up and read some but I dont have much time and wanted to say hi!

I havent posted at MDC much, just kind of lurked because its SUCH a big board. Thought Id join in here with my April boy though







I stopped posting at my other April 07 board because I was tierd of getting irritated by all the 'mainstreamedness' but it is so nice to talk to mommies who have babies the same age!











I have a Micah, too! Micah Alexander born April 12th


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I thought my bite site was healed up, but now after pumping it started bleeding. Drats.

I am not looking forward to this, at all!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Is it wrong that I just ate a whole container of Haagen-Dazs Bailey ice cream?

how'd you get that past the baby? I have to wait until Kam's home to eat naughty things by myself.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

how was work ShyDaisi?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Well, I missed most of the last few pages....will have to catch up later.







I think I'm going to try what queen and other posters have suggested about taking a cloth dipe hiatus (sp?), while keeping our stash and figuring out what to do with it later.

So, last night DH noticed that Scout felt a little warm around 8:30, but she was still playing fine, albeit a tiny bit cranky. Then at like 2:30 am, she cried and I laid down next to her to feed her, but she was really fighting it. We got up and walked around and I realized she was burning up. Her temp was 103.2 and has hovered there ever since. She vomitted once and does have a runny nose, but her chest sounds clear and the snot is clear in color. She is extremely cranky and there was a long stretch in the morning when I could not get her to nurse or take any water. I don't really want to, but I'm going to take her to the ped in about an hour. I have no idea what they'll prescribe...I don't even know if she NEEDS to see a doc, but me being a first time mom and all, I'm paranoid about letting something serious go without seeking help. I'm confused.







:

I have just heard!







I hope she is feeling better....I will have to keep reading for an update. (I guess this was why you were up with me at 4am yesterday...)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh and I let May DDC know that we know that they know we know.









See what I miss when I work?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
NAK
about to leave for the ped appt. I don't have the energy to get chewed out about not vaxing and not going to her wbv's...I just don't. Hopefully no one hassles me.

hee hee - that's funny how May knows we're in a race with them now.









mclisa - hope your poor nipper heals very soon!

Wish me luck that I stand my ground and don't let them bully me or make me feel stupid for being the crazy lady who never takes her kid to the doctor.









I know you have probably already posted about this, but don't let them bring you down. I have decided not to go to WBV anymore either...I bought a baby/toddler scale so I can keep up with his weight, which was the only reason I was going in the first place. (Letting Micah fall of the table and trying to pull back his foreskin was the final straw...)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Why would WIC give juice to a baby??

No idea....they started it at six months and TRIED to make me feel bad at seven that I hadn't started yet....We don't go anymore. THey were making us come in every month because I didn;t have a shot record. And then told me I wouldn't be able to get vouchers unless I brought one in next time. I wasn't using most of the things anyway, so i didn't bother fighting. (nak)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, May have resorted to playing questions/answer to up their posts. Shame on them.

We're actually bonding here May!! We're genuine posters!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Is it wrong that I just ate a whole container of Haagen-Dazs Bailey ice cream?

I am jealous....I am trying to loose my "baby weight" (I quit smoking, found out I was going to be a mom, found out I was going to be a single mom and lost my best friend all in a span of about 2 weeks -- I gained enough weight for 3 pregnancies), so no ice cream for me!! But I sure can dream







:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
There are only two or so of them on right now too, so we're doing decently. Mwhahaha.

I can just imagine the "mwhahaha"....it made me giggle out loud!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So tonight I nursed in a bathroom stall
uke:

eww I hate barf

yes, so I was eating in a busy noisy restaurant and I new Banjo would never eat there, so I took her to the bathroom, sat in the handicapped stall b/c it was the only toilet with a lid, and nursed her with the door shut. duh. I did get a kick from the little mmm mmm noises she was making, like moans, from behind a closed bathroom stall door.
A

I love that Axel has come up with a cute nickname for Banjo....Although, I really love Evangeline!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
great! and you?
yes, take more pics of that baby boy! we looooove to see pics!

Sent my package today!!! woohoo!
congrats doudat on 1000!!

A

Yes! Pics are always welcome and greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
One of the ladies on MDC got their OLPC computer today! I ordered ours the first day they were available so it should come soon









OLPC??


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 







The baby just got scratched bad on the head by the dog. It didn't break the skin but there's a thick raised mark about 5 inches long!! He cried so hard he pooped. He's nursing and playing with his toothbrush again.....


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
OLPC??

one laptop per child
there's a promo where you get one and you buy one for a kid in a developing nation


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 









It's not swollen now and we had a nice warm bath. All the lines are really red still.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
how was work ShyDaisi?

It wasn't bad...It flew by fairly quickly, but was extremely boring....

Sorry I didn't catch you while you were on. I was catching up on reading and posting as I read so that I didn't forget...









I hope Ion is doing better


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
one laptop per child
there's a promo where you get one and you buy one for a kid in a developing nation

cool! I was afraid it was going to be something I should have known...lol


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't keep up with them by myself!! They have 2 of them going at it!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

neck in neck butneed to crash...this post makes us even (for now)...Goodnight!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Ahhh! I missed so much again! I tried to get on last night, but our internet was down. I was going into DDC withdrawals!

So, took Scout to the ped...I guess it was sort of a waste of time because all he did was tell me to give her some baby tylenol and if the fever persists to bring her back in Friday. But I'm glad I took her anyway because he got a good look inside her ears and throat and said that they look great and the fever and barfing is just a virus that we will have to wait out. I sort of already knew that, but it was nice to hear for sure that there is nothing else going on......


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Poor babe was so frantic while being examined. I just felt awful for her. I've NEVER seen her like that before. It made my heart break. It is such a weird thing when your child turns into a different baby with the fever. I hate that glassy-eyed dazed look she had. She is usually so energetic while I am putting her in the carseat (trying to climb out as I am buckling her in







) and is always very vocal during the drive. Yesterday, she was limp and barely had enough energy to fuss during the car ride. She just moaned a little and fell asleep. I kept reaching back to feel and make sure she was still breathing. I have decided that the worst part of being a mom is seeing your childgo through sickness.







....


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

After one dose of baby tylenol, her fever let up a little bit and she was acting like herself again. She was actually smiling and playing and was nursing great. Yay! She acted like she felt great all evening and went to bed without a fight.









In fact, I nursed her down at 8:30 and accidentally fell asleep too...didn't wake up until 5:00 am!! Man-o-man, do I feel rested!!! And she is still sound asleep.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, btw, doc didn't hassle me about vaxes or not keeping up w/ her wbv's. He looked at her chart and must've noticed that we never come in and she doesn't have any of her shots, so he asked if we were on gov't assistance. I told him that we are JUST over the threashold of qualifying for our state's free health insurance for children and that's one of the reasons we hardly ever come in for wbv's. (which is sort of the truth and sort of a lie







) He told me to just make sure to go to the health dept to get her shots kept up. I should've just said "ok", but I opened my big mouth and told him that we may delay or selectively vax (when in reality, we are leaning more toward not vaxing at all). All he said was "The health dept won't let you make up your own vax schedule, but we offer a modified vax schedule here for those who want to spread them out." And that was that. No other discussion about it. Yay!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Asparagus pee = Ick!! I hate that smell. tabrizia - I didn't know that some people make an enzyme to break it down so it doesn't smell. That's pretty cool!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

How was your date, queen?


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

hanno - awe, sorry your babe got scratched by the dog. Ours scratched Scout's leg a few weeks ago. I was so mad.







: ....but I know she didn't mean to.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Is it wrong that I just ate a whole container of Haagen-Dazs Bailey ice cream?

no.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

kewpie-o--glad your visit went alright with pedi. and so happy scout is feeling better.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hanno-how is ion's scratch??


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi has just entered the terrible separation anxiety phase. I had an exhausting day. I cannot leave the room, cook, wash diapers, post here without her on my hips. And she started the whole "I'm crying everytime I see mommy" thing. If dh is playing with her, she's having a blast, but if I walk into the room, she just starts crying wanting to be on me. Waaah!

zenon too--i almost thought i wouldn't have to go through this with zenon! kaylo's anxiety started much younger...however he has always been a much more intense kid/baby. it's so tough!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh yeah...i love that ion loves his toothbrush, hanno! the way you described him nursing and playing with the bristles is so funny... zenon does that with tags while nursing


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
How was your date, queen?









very nice, thankyou!









I totally forgot to ask how Scout was, I was thinking of her last night but couldn't remember what it was I wanted to post. I'm so glad her visit went ok, and she's feeling better. Yay for a good nights' sleep too! That will do wonders for you both!!

On a nice note- Evangeline barfed everywhere this morning. Poor girl








A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay, sorry but I have to multi-quote! I just don't have the memory capacity









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
And for my







post :
My package is sent!!








:





















:

Woohoo! Happy














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh and I have a lot of different diapers. But no more than maybe 8 of each brand. Am I weird?

me too...some dipes I only have one or two of...I like trying them all out. And yes, you are weird







(jk!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Is it wrong that I just ate a whole container of Haagen-Dazs Bailey ice cream?

absolutely not!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm sorry!! It is really difficult to get them to focus in busy places. So different from brand new babies who don't care about anything but food.

I forgot how distracted they get at this age. SOmetimes it is nearly impossible to feed him. Even in a quiet space, he seems to know he's missing something. No problem eating all night though







::yawning:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Ion is too in love with his new toothbrush. Right now he's nursing in my lap holding it up near his eyes with one hand and flicking the bristles with the index finger of the other hand. He almost never puts it down. I've heard of 'lovies' but this is weird.

Well, a toothbrush lovey! That's adorable...
I hope his scratches are okay. Poor little guy.
Arlo fell of a chair yesterday at my coffee date







. HE is moving so quickly now and I kinda forgot and he just launched himself right off and landed on his head. I felt like the worst mother ever! But he was fine after some milk









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh my gosh that is hilarious! How great.

Ok goodnight girls! I have a date with dh at 10pm!
A

Wow sister, you guys really go for it!







Hope you had fun









Kewpie I hope Scout is feeling better.

And Velvet great to see you around! I can't believe peacelovingmama is preggers again. How wonderful. I have to say I have a bit of baby fever these days.

A


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh my gosh that is hilarious! How great.

Ok goodnight girls! I have a date with dh at 10pm!

A

I hope you had a real ***date****


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm glad that Scout is feeling better. Sounds like you had a good visit. Nice of him to offer the shot schedule like that.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

And bad wife award:

DH took my car last night to go Christmas shopping. It's a Touareg and more fun to drive than his minivan. I took Maddie to ballet last night in it. He called me just as I was pulling into work this morning asking where the keys are. they are with me!!!!! So no preschool today. They are stuck at home. He wants me to bring them home at lunch (20 min each way) and I was planning on getting groceries. So the boy has a choice. Groceries (ans supper tonight) or the keys.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

so sahmommies: would you be crabby at having no keys?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Glad Scout is feeling better. Hope Eva stops barfing today, too.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
And bad wife award:

DH took my car last night to go Christmas shopping. It's a Touareg and more fun to drive than his minivan. I took Maddie to ballet last night in it. He called me just as I was pulling into work this morning asking where the keys are. they are with me!!!!! So no preschool today. They are stuck at home. He wants me to bring them home at lunch (20 min each way) and I was planning on getting groceries. So the boy has a choice. Groceries (ans supper tonight) or the keys.

sounds like something i would do








if it were me at home with no car keys, i would just relax and enjoy being stuck and opt for having dinner instead of the keys


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
so sahmommies: would you be crabby at having no keys?

Yes, but one makes the best of it.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
so sahmommies: would you be crabby at having no keys?

no, not really. i stay at home all the time anyway and have several friends that live and work close enough that if i really needed to get somewhere, i could bum a ride.

sorry about the no caps - i'm lazy


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

i would be much more crabby if DH left me with no car seat - that would make me nervous - because even if i didn't have keys to the car, at least i could take the car seat out and put it in someone else's vehicle if i needed to.

I used to babysit a little boy and one time his mom brought him over one day without a car seat (he was about a year old at the time) because her DH had accidentally taken theirs to work in his car. I was VERY irritated with that whole situation.







:


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I know you have probably already posted about this, but don't let them bring you down. I have decided not to go to WBV anymore either...I bought a baby/toddler scale so I can keep up with his weight, which was the only reason I was going in the first place. (Letting Micah fall of the table and trying to pull back his foreskin was the final straw...)

Arg ... that would have sent me over the egde too. I can't believe the ped let Michah fall off the table and is so uneducated about foreskin. That is ridiculous. Where do you get a baby toddler scale?

Hanno - I hope Ians scratch is much better. Today

Kewpie-o - I am glad Scout is feeling better









Ashton took a shower with me this morning and he loved it. Afterwards, I massaged him with Burt's Bee's oil and before I could even finished he passed out and slept for over an hour. Next time he seems like he's tired but doesn't want to go to sleep, I know what to do.

Does anyone else's baby still spit up after nursing? Ashton is the worst for spitting up after nursing. He still does it and I am not sure if it's normal. Elijah never spit up at all.

I have been sick for about 2-1/2 weeks. First I thought I had the flu because I was feeling awful and aching all over and had fever. Ok, so that gets better then the kids both get sick. Elijah had croup and fever and snotty nose. The Ashton got fever and a yucky nose too. SO, just as I thought I was getting over my flu like virus, I get all sinusy and then last night aches and fever again. This time I didn;t take anything for the fever. It was 101 and I thought I'd let it go until it went to 102 - which it never did and I feel better today. Maybe the fever took care of me the way it was supposed too







: Anyway, we are leaving the house today. I have been here for 5 days and am starting to get a little stir crazy.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I can't keep up with them by myself!! They have 2 of them going at it!!


You did pretty well since we're still ahead when I got on now.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
It's not swollen now and we had a nice warm bath. All the lines are really red still.


Hope it is looking better today, poor baby.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Ahhh! I missed so much again! I tried to get on last night, but our internet was down. I was going into DDC withdrawals!

So, took Scout to the ped...I guess it was sort of a waste of time because all he did was tell me to give her some baby tylenol and if the fever persists to bring her back in Friday. But I'm glad I took her anyway because he got a good look inside her ears and throat and said that they look great and the fever and barfing is just a virus that we will have to wait out. I sort of already knew that, but it was nice to hear for sure that there is nothing else going on......

I'm glad it is just a virus, hopefully it will pass soon and she'll feel better quickly.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
After one dose of baby tylenol, her fever let up a little bit and she was acting like herself again. She was actually smiling and playing and was nursing great. Yay! She acted like she felt great all evening and went to bed without a fight.









In fact, I nursed her down at 8:30 and accidentally fell asleep too...didn't wake up until 5:00 am!! Man-o-man, do I feel rested!!! And she is still sound asleep.

















Yay glad the tylenol helped and what a nice night of sleep. I'm jealous, though I won't want Desmond to be sick just so I can sleep through the night.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Finnsmama - Sorry Arlo fell off the chair. I can relate. Ashton has fell of the bed and the couch 2x. Talk about not being on top of it. Although, now it seems he is concious of being on the bed or couch because he will sit there and not move to the edge.

Ok, I'm gone to town to do anything but be here another day. Maybe I will buy DH a couple of shirts for christmas. MIL usually does that but I don't like the stuff she picks out so I am going to start getting the clothes instead.

One more thing - the other night Elijah was carrying around and angel bear beanie baby thing my dad gave me some years ago and he was rocking it like a baby and then he raised up one side of his shirt and nursed the little bear. It was so cute!!! I wish I had a picture.

Oh and Mclisa - I don't think you are weird because you still have that pm I sent you about thinking I was preggers back before i officially joined the ddc.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Asparagus pee = Ick!! I hate that smell. tabrizia - I didn't know that some people make an enzyme to break it down so it doesn't smell. That's pretty cool!


Yeah and it appears baby has it, yay! His pee wasn't any worse this morning then normal. Which is nice to know I've heard bad things about asparagus pee.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
very nice, thankyou!









I totally forgot to ask how Scout was, I was thinking of her last night but couldn't remember what it was I wanted to post. I'm so glad her visit went ok, and she's feeling better. Yay for a good nights' sleep too! That will do wonders for you both!!

On a nice note- Evangeline barfed everywhere this morning. Poor girl








A

Aww poor baby girl. Apparently it is the season for barfing. Hope Desmond doesn't get it, because barf really grosses me out.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

I forgot how distracted they get at this age. SOmetimes it is nearly impossible to feed him. Even in a quiet space, he seems to know he's missing something. No problem eating all night though







::yawning:


I know isn't it a pain. Desmond is home alone with me all day and somehow he still gets distracted when eating. It isn't like I can go into a quieter room, they are all quiet, it is just me and him. So then he is up every 2 hours at night nursing away getting all the nutrition he didn't get during the day.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
so sahmommies: would you be crabby at having no keys?


On a day we had plans, yeah I'd be a bit crabby. Fortunately we have two sets to each car so it shouldn't happen. Hopefully, but you never know. On a normal go no where day it won't be a big deal.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Ashton took a shower with me this morning and he loved it. Afterwards, I massaged him with Burt's Bee's oil and before I could even finished he passed out and slept for over an hour. Next time he seems like he's tired but doesn't want to go to sleep, I know what to do.

Does anyone else's baby still spit up after nursing? Ashton is the worst for spitting up after nursing. He still does it and I am not sure if it's normal. Elijah never spit up at all.


Desmond loves taking showers with me or DH, but they don't put him to sleep. He just loves playing in water.

Desmond will occasionally still spit up after eating, but it is extremely rare now.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
One more thing - the other night Elijah was carrying around and angel bear beanie baby thing my dad gave me some years ago and he was rocking it like a baby and then he raised up one side of his shirt and nursed the little bear. It was so cute!!! I wish I had a picture.


Aww so cute.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So Desmond went to sleep around 11 last night, was up at midnight to eat again though, blegh. He was sleeping for 2 hours or so at a time, whine. I would really like at least 3 hour stretches, I don't think that is too much to ask.

He was cluster feeding this morning too, starting around 7:30 he would eat for a few minutes every hour till he finally woke up at 11:30.

I'm waiting on DH getting home from his doctor's appointment so that we can go to the social security office and get Desmond's social security card fixed.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
After one dose of baby tylenol, her fever let up a little bit and she was acting like herself again. She was actually smiling and playing and was nursing great. Yay! She acted like she felt great all evening and went to bed without a fight.









In fact, I nursed her down at 8:30 and accidentally fell asleep too...didn't wake up until 5:00 am!! Man-o-man, do I feel rested!!! And she is still sound asleep.
















Oh thank goodness she's alright!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
hanno - awe, sorry your babe got scratched by the dog. Ours scratched Scout's leg a few weeks ago. I was so mad.







: ....but I know she didn't mean to.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hanno-how is ion's scratch??










Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Hope it is looking better today, poor baby.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Hanno - I hope Ians scratch is much better. Today


It's just pink lines all over his head now, good thing no one can see under hats if we go out








He went to sleep 2 hours late though. You guys are great.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Well, a toothbrush lovey! That's adorable...
I hope his scratches are okay. Poor little guy.
Arlo fell of a chair yesterday at my coffee date







. HE is moving so quickly now and I kinda forgot and he just launched himself right off and landed on his head. I felt like the worst mother ever! But he was fine after some milk









Isn't milk magical?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
It's just pink lines all over his head now, good thing no one can see under hats if we go out








He went to sleep 2 hours late though. You guys are great.


Glad it is better today, hopefully the pink lines will fade more as the day goes by.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So Desmond went to sleep around 11 last night, was up at midnight to eat again though, blegh. He was sleeping for 2 hours or so at a time, whine. I would really like at least 3 hour stretches, I don't think that is too much to ask..

Ashton does this too. Although it seems like he will nurse and nurse and nurse for hours. Then he will be asleep nursing so I unlatch him and he protests and gets mad then I let him nurse again because all I wanna do is sleep and sometimes - eventhough it's annoying - it is easier to let him nurse than not. This will pass.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
And bad wife award:

DH took my car last night to go Christmas shopping. It's a Touareg and more fun to drive than his minivan. I took Maddie to ballet last night in it. He called me just as I was pulling into work this morning asking where the keys are. they are with me!!!!! So no preschool today. They are stuck at home. He wants me to bring them home at lunch (20 min each way) and I was planning on getting groceries. So the boy has a choice. Groceries (ans supper tonight) or the keys.

Whoops!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
so sahmommies: would you be crabby at having no keys?

I don't even have a a car or license, so no.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 

One more thing - the other night Elijah was carrying around and angel bear beanie baby thing my dad gave me some years ago and he was rocking it like a baby and then he raised up one side of his shirt and nursed the little bear. It was so cute!!! I wish I had a picture.


Totally precious!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Ashton does this too. Although it seems like he will nurse and nurse and nurse for hours. Then he will be asleep nursing so I unlatch him and he protests and gets mad then I let him nurse again because all I wanna do is sleep and sometimes - eventhough it's annoying - it is easier to let him nurse than not. This will pass.

Yes Desmond does the exact same thing. He also never actually wakes up before nursing at the 2 hour mark he just starts fussing and if he doesn't get a boob then he starts the real crying. So he sleeps through the night, it is just me who is up every two hours nursing him.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

They've beaten us again. Dh and I are trying to figure out what to do for lunch now. I think I'll give Desmond some pear. He really likes pear so it will work for him, I'm just not sure what I want for me.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm about to walk out the door but first .... May is ahead by 2.

Going to







: with my Dad.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
I'm about to walk out the door but first .... May is ahead by 2.

Going to







: with my Dad.

have fun eating! Get something good.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Yes Desmond does the exact same thing. He also never actually wakes up before nursing at the 2 hour mark he just starts fussing and if he doesn't get a boob then he starts the real crying. So he sleeps through the night, it is just me who is up every two hours nursing him.

Isn't a little better knowing you aren't the only one who deals with this? Elijah did it for a long time. Even up until he was night weaned (had to cause I got a job working the night shift on the weekend and it was too much for all of us to deal with if he weren't night weaned plus by that time (he was almost 2) I was pregnant and tired of it. Ok, I'm gone for real


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Isn't a little better knowing you aren't the only one who deals with this? Elijah did it for a long time. Even up until he was night weaned (had to cause I got a job working the night shift on the weekend and it was too much for all of us to deal with if he weren't night weaned plus by that time (he was almost 2) I was pregnant and tired of it. Ok, I'm gone for real









Yes it is so nice knowing I am not alone. Even when it does annoy me and I wonder why he won't sleep like he use to.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Whoops!

I don't even have a a car or license, so no.

No license?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
I'm about to walk out the door but first .... May is ahead by 2.

Going to







: with my Dad.


Have a good time!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I admire all of you with that night nursing like that. If S did that, I would think she wasn't eating during the day and that my supply was crap. She's thumb sucker so maybe she takes care of herself.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

What happend on date night????


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I admire all of you with that night nursing like that. If S did that, I would think she wasn't eating during the day and that my supply was crap. She's thumb sucker so maybe she takes care of herself.

I know he is eating during the day, bu he just gets distracted by everything. Which is impressive since it is only me and him at home during the day.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I know some are having cloth diaper issues, but sposies aren't issue free. I had a sitter over last night and she put S to bed. She woke up around midnight and her jammies were soaked. The diaper was on so I'm thinking she either had Claire's on or didn't get it on tight enough. She is such a wiggler to diaper. I have ways to distract her, but it is tough.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

And for the record, DH chose groceries and supper over having the keys.

I can't do this tomorrow because he is going to Maddie's school's party.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

This weekend I started nursing Sophia in her room. We moved the chair that I usually nurse in because the tree is there. She was distractable and she needed to go down for a nap. It worked well.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Who has to travel for Christmas?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

My high school friends are getting together on Friday. I work this weekend. I'm trying to arrange it so I make my girls' program at church on Sunday. At noon we're eating at my parents. I work Christmas Eve morning for a bit. Then to his sister's for the rest of the day. Then to my aunt's house on Day. All live in the same town so no real travel.

And somewhere we sneak in our own family Christmas.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
And for the record, DH chose groceries and supper over having the keys.

I can't do this tomorrow because he is going to Maddie's school's party.

Yay dinner! Always a positive. I think we're doing Tacos tonight, maybe I'll let Desmond try them.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I know some are having cloth diaper issues, but sposies aren't issue free. I had a sitter over last night and she put S to bed. She woke up around midnight and her jammies were soaked. The diaper was on so I'm thinking she either had Claire's on or didn't get it on tight enough. She is such a wiggler to diaper. I have ways to distract her, but it is tough.


Ick, I almost always put a cover over sposies when we use them since I am more afraid of them leaking then my cloth.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
No license?

nope
When I was 16 I took the test and failed. I was in the office crying because I thought I did really good and a man who worked there said 'don't worry, she's failed everyone today'. Never tried again and until recently I've lived in places with excellent public transit. Here's not too bad, there's one route route that can get me most places but it's no metro!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
This weekend I started nursing Sophia in her room. We moved the chair that I usually nurse in because the tree is there. She was distractable and she needed to go down for a nap. It worked well.


Nice to know that works. I tend to take Desmond up to our room when I really need him to nap and eat. He is still distracted but not as badily since lying in the bed he can't see much.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Ick, I almost always put a cover over sposies when we use them since I am more afraid of them leaking then my cloth.

would it be cheaper to use a gdiaper liner? we used those instead of doublers when we took long car trips in the beginning


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Who has to travel for Christmas?

We sort of do. We drive to my inlaws which is 45 minutes away on Christmas day to celebrate there. We're thinking about moving it to our house next year if it is just the 5 of us though, because our house is set up far better for Desmond.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
My high school friends are getting together on Friday. I work this weekend. I'm trying to arrange it so I make my girls' program at church on Sunday. At noon we're eating at my parents. I work Christmas Eve morning for a bit. Then to his sister's for the rest of the day. Then to my aunt's house on Day. All live in the same town so no real travel.

And somewhere we sneak in our own family Christmas.

Wow that is really busy. We'll be at my inlaws on Christmas day and one other day that week we'll go over to a friends house for Christmas Eve Trivia Persuit (which normally on Christmas eve anymore). Other then that it will be pretty quiet here which is nice.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
And for the record, DH chose groceries and supper over having the keys.

I can't do this tomorrow because he is going to Maddie's school's party.









:
we're having mujadarra (sp?) with green peppers because I have a ton from the produce box


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
nope
When I was 16 I took the test and failed. I was in the office crying because I thought I did really good and a man who worked there said 'don't worry, she's failed everyone today'. Never tried again and until recently I've lived in places with excellent public transit. Here's not too bad, there's one route route that can get me most places but it's no metro!


That sucks. On the other hand I hate driving so I really don't need to drive much. We are just far enough in suburbian DC though that public transportation sucks. So I do need my car for Gymboree. Otherwise I could get by without it quite easily.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Arg ... that would have sent me over the egde too. I can't believe the ped let Michah fall off the table and is so uneducated about foreskin. That is ridiculous. Where do you get a baby toddler scale?

I bought it on Amazon.com. I researched a lot of different baby scales, and this one seemed to strike a balance between affordable and reliable.

Baby/Toddler Weight Scale

On a side note -- when I weighed him when I got it he was only 17 lb 1 oz!! He was 9 lb 4 oz when he was born, so he hasn't even doubled his body weight yet!!







:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I am glad to hear that Scout is doing better and that you got some sleep!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Got to go to work and I am still 3 pages behind!! I will catch up tonight!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I hope Eva's not feeling pukey anymore.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I bought it on Amazon.com. I researched a lot of different baby scales, and this one seemed to strike a balance between affordable and reliable.

Baby/Toddler Weight Scale

Cool scale, but I doubt I could get DH to agree to get one, sigh responsible money useage or something.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Got to go to work and I am still 3 pages behind!! I will catch up tonight!


Hopefully you will be even further behind when you get back. Mwhahaha we must we must we must increase our posting.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So I'm back from the Social Security office, it went fine there, DS should have his correctly SSN card in 2 weeks or so, and DH and I should have our replacement cards at the same time. It didn't take as long as we were expecting, yay!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh the last part of my gift to my person arrived this afternoon, so I mailed it out before going to the SNN office. Yay! Hopefully it will get there in the next few days I paid for priority shipping.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Romi won't let me post!! She's cranky and sick (for the 10th time) and is in separation anxiety mode. Even if I just put her down for a second she freaks. She needs to be on my hips at all times. No cooking, no cleaning, the house is a mess I've got diapers in the drier I can't get to (basement) aaaaagh!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Oh the last part of my gift to my person arrived this afternoon, so I mailed it out before going to the SNN office. Yay! Hopefully it will get there in the next few days I paid for priority shipping.

I mailed mine out Priority as well to make sure my person would get it on time








I hope everyone gets theirs soon cause I can't hold off opening mine for much longer


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Hopefully you will be even further behind when you get back. Mwhahaha we must we must we must increase our posting.

I'm trying to help before she catches on that I'm on the laptop (she's playing with Liam's legos and I'm on the floor next to her)


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi won't let me post!! She's cranky and sick (for the 10th time) and is in separation anxiety mode. Even if I just put her down for a second she freaks. She needs to be on my hips at all times. No cooking, no cleaning, the house is a mess I've got diapers in the drier I can't get to (basement) aaaaagh!!

Aww that sucks.

Desmond is a bit overtired right now his first nap was only about 30 minutes, but he won't go down for a second one yet. He just had a 10 minute must be with Mommy spell. Fortunately he is now playing with the Wii nunchuck quite happily.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Got to go to work and I am still 3 pages behind!! I will catch up tonight!

Have a great shift


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm trying to help before she catches on that I'm on the laptop (she's playing with Liam's legos and I'm on the floor next to her)









I keep my laptop in the bedroom so that when he goes down for a nap or to sleep I can still do something without moving and waking him up.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi won't let me post!! She's cranky and sick (for the 10th time) and is in separation anxiety mode. Even if I just put her down for a second she freaks. She needs to be on my hips at all times. No cooking, no cleaning, the house is a mess I've got diapers in the drier I can't get to (basement) aaaaagh!!

quick! look at that pic in your blog of her at the window in just a diaper, hat and booties! that should remind you of how ultra sweet she can be.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I mailed mine out Priority as well to make sure my person would get it on time








I hope everyone gets theirs soon cause I can't hold off opening mine for much longer









Hopefully they will all start arriving soon. Of course knowing my luck with priority mail, mine won't arrive for 15 days (yes I have had priority mail packages take that long to get to me before).


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hope Eva is feeling better... Puking is no fun. Romi never has so far and it would freak me out. Believe it or not, Liam only puked twice in his 3 yrs of life. Man, the word puke is ugly.









I'm just grabbing any smiley and using them haphazardly.








:







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm surprised I knew how to spell haphazardly.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Man, the word puke is ugly.










Puke is one of my 2 least favourite words. Pneu is the other one, but thankfully I never have to hear it in the US.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Puke is one of my 2 least favourite words. Pneu is the other one, but thankfully I never have to hear it in the US.


Okay what the heck is Pneu?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

I'm just grabbing any smiley and using them haphazardly.







:







:

I like those.





















:







:







:







::3rd tri:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

My nose hurts still. Last night DS hit me in the nose with his head and it still hurts, my poor nose.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Okay what the heck is Pneu?

it's a tire in french
my biggest problem is that the p is not silent


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
it's a tire in french
my biggest problem is that the p is not silent









Well I am glad to see I have forgotten all my high school French, since I should have known that







. I was pronouncing it right at least with the P.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Well I am glad to see I have forgotten all my high school French, since I should have known that







. I was pronouncing it right at least with the P.

isn't just the grossest sounding word? it's like puking out your nosezq1wqcv (baby)!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
it's a tire in french
my biggest problem is that the p is not silent









Pneu?? You are a strange woman







:
I never heard of someone disliking pronounceable p's.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Puking out of my nose for pneu? Ok, it is nasal sounding though. Pneu pneu pneu!!

She's on to me, no ROMI NO!!!!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Pneu?? You are a strange woman







:
I never heard of someone disliking pronounceable p's.









only in front of consonants
it's like saying kanife for knife or lalama for llama!!
all other p's are allowed to be pronounced


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
only in front of consonants
it's like saying kanife for knife or lalama for llama!!
all other p's are allowed to be pronounced

haha, I don't know saying kanife and lalalama would be fun.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
haha, I don't know saying kanife and lalalama would be fun.

I agree!! Although caniffe in french (pronounced Kaniffe) is a little knife.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

toy safety site
http://www.healthytoys.org


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

dh is home. Yippy!!!
Ok, he's gone to get liam, but I'll get a break from velcro baby







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
only in front of consonants
it's like saying kanife for knife or lalama for llama!!
all other p's are allowed to be pronounced

See I pronounce the L in salmon, hihi, how francophone of me!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I agree!! Although caniffe in french (pronounced Kaniffe) is a little knife.

I did not know that! silly french people


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
See I pronounce the L in salmon, hihi, how francophone of me!

but do you say the n?


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I know some are having cloth diaper issues, but sposies aren't issue free. I had a sitter over last night and she put S to bed. She woke up around midnight and her jammies were soaked. The diaper was on so I'm thinking she either had Claire's on or didn't get it on tight enough. She is such a wiggler to diaper. I have ways to distract her, but it is tough.

We definitely have had issues w/ sposies too - really the ONLY time she has poo blow-outs is when she is in sposies. The cloth contains the runny poo really well. That flimsy paper "elastic" in the back just doesn't cut it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I bought it on Amazon.com. I researched a lot of different baby scales, and this one seemed to strike a balance between affordable and reliable.

Baby/Toddler Weight Scale

On a side note -- when I weighed him when I got it he was only 17 lb 1 oz!! He was 9 lb 4 oz when he was born, so he hasn't even doubled his body weight yet!!







:

When we weree at the ped's office yesterday, I was too distracted with Scout's pitiful crying to pay attention to how much she weighed. So, I put in a call to the phone nurse to see if they would look her weight up for me. When the nurse called back, she said Scout weighs 26 lbs!







I didn't think fast enough to react and ask if she was sure. After I hung up the phone, I thought about it and realized that 26 lbs does not sound right. She weighs 17-18 lbs on our cheapo bathroom scale. I know it's not very accurate, but I doubt that it's almost 10 lbs off!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So I'm back from the Social Security office, it went fine there, DS should have his correctly SSN card in 2 weeks or so, and DH and I should have our replacement cards at the same time. It didn't take as long as we were expecting, yay!

That's good to hear - I still need to go get Scout's middle name corrected. I got her corrected birth certificate in the mail and I've just been putting off going to the SS office, fearing that I'll have to wait in line forever with an impatient baby.

How much did it cost to get your stuff straightened out, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

So, are we all waiting to open our gifts?










......Okay, I'm so bad...I was going to pretend like I haven't opened mine, but I did, and I LOVE what I got!!!














:







:







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
So, are we all waiting to open our gifts?









......Okay, I'm so bad...I was going to pretend like I haven't opened mine, but I did, and I LOVE what I got!!!














:







:







:









you are naughty!! pics!!!!! ?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Do you really, kewpie-o? I'm so glad!!!!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, I do! The earrings are so beautiful - definitely my "style", and the purse will go with everything I wear! Love them!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
That's good to hear - I still need to go get Scout's middle name corrected. I got her corrected birth certificate in the mail and I've just been putting off going to the SS office, fearing that I'll have to wait in line forever with an impatient baby.

How much did it cost to get your stuff straightened out, if you don't mind me asking?

Nothing it is free. We just brought his new birth certificate (they had his middle name wrong originally) and they needed another form of ID for him like a shot record (yeah I carry that around) or his insurance card, which we did have. She just typed some stuff into the computer, we signed saying it was right and it was done.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I will take pics of me modeling my goodies!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
So, are we all waiting to open our gifts?









......Okay, I'm so bad...I was going to pretend like I haven't opened mine, but I did, and I LOVE what I got!!!














:







:







:










Haha, I have to admit if my had arrived I probably would have opened it too, I don't do secrets or wrapped gifts and not knowing what they are well. I have this insatiable need to know.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Nothing it is free. We just brought his new birth certificate (they had his middle name wrong originally) and they needed another form of ID for him like a shot record (yeah I carry that around) or his insurance card, which we did have. She just typed some stuff into the computer, we signed saying it was right and it was done.

uh-oh - she has no shot record or insurance card. hhhmmm...we do have a copy of her medical records from when she was born and her stats from her first doc appt...maybe they will take that??


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 

When we weree at the ped's office yesterday, I was too distracted with Scout's pitiful crying to pay attention to how much she weighed. So, I put in a call to the phone nurse to see if they would look her weight up for me. When the nurse called back, she said Scout weighs 26 lbs!







I didn't think fast enough to react and ask if she was sure. After I hung up the phone, I thought about it and realized that 26 lbs does not sound right. She weighs 17-18 lbs on our cheapo bathroom scale. I know it's not very accurate, but I doubt that it's almost 10 lbs off!









10 pounds off sounds like a lot, we're normally only a pound or two off with our at home weight method vs the doctor's scale.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Nothing it is free. We just brought his new birth certificate (they had his middle name wrong originally) and they needed another form of ID for him like a shot record (yeah I carry that around) or his insurance card, which we did have. She just typed some stuff into the computer, we signed saying it was right and it was done.

good to know
Ion's ssn card is wrong too, it's missing a middle name but we haven't got the BC yet so we don't know if it's wrong too.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
good to know
Ion's ssn card is wrong too, it's missing a middle name but we haven't got the BC yet so we don't know if it's wrong too.

We got his BC and saw it was wrong and the hospital apparently had it right so they fixed that piece for us. So we just had to fix the SSN card. I wanted it right before tax season, just in case.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
We got his BC and saw it was wrong and the hospital apparently had it right so they fixed that piece for us. So we just had to fix the SSN card. I wanted it right before tax season, just in case.

I know ours was right because I filled it in myself. The midwife just signed it and mailed it.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Yes, I do! The earrings are so beautiful - definitely my "style", and the purse will go with everything I wear! Love them!

Great! Yes, take pics.









Dh was hogging the computer...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Great! Yes, take pics.









Dh was hogging the computer...


Time for a second computer







.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Time for a second computer







.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet has been getting into food a bit more. We've been giving her potato, cooked carrot, bits of bread and apple. But today, I gave her some yogurt while I was making my breakfast and some of our tuna for lunch. She ate both, it was so cute. I forgot what fun it is to see them discover new tastes. We're having acorn squash with dinner tonight, so I'm sure she'll get some of that, too. Yum!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So DH turns to me a second ago and points to Desmond. He has fallen asleep, he was apparently tired, which isn't surprising since he never went down for his second nap. So here are some new Desmond pictures, which I mentioned taking.

Sleeping Baby

You can see his favorite toy in this picture, the Wii nunchuck.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is a closer view of him, and yes I know he only has one sock on.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

And the final picture for now, I'm a nice mommy so I covered him with a blanket. I have no clue how the fish showed up in just this picture and not the others, but it amused me and DH that is just suddenly appeared in this picture.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Here is a closer view of him, and yes I know he only has one sock on.

look at those cheeks!!! both sets


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Caroline has a fever 101.7







just enough to be whinny and want only mommy


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Caroline has a fever 101.7







just enough to be whinny and want only mommy


poor baby and mommy







.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Here is a closer view of him, and yes I know he only has one sock on.


awww how sweet!!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Caroline has a fever 101.7







just enough to be whinny and want only mommy


















: to all feverish babes


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I just saw how many pages I have to read!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I hope you had a real ***date****

Well, exactly what do you mean by that?? a _date_ or a 'date'. b/c we had a 'date'...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
so sahmommies: would you be crabby at having no keys?

ya, i would be, but if I got dinner and groceries instead I'd be happy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
i would be much more crabby if DH left me with no car seat - that would make me nervous - because even if i didn't have keys to the car, at least i could take the car seat out and put it in someone else's vehicle if i needed to.







:

yes, I know what you mean, however, in an emergency situation, I know I wouldn't care about the seat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Does anyone else's baby still spit up after nursing? Ashton is the worst for spitting up after nursing. He still does it and I am not sure if it's normal. Elijah never spit up at all.

I have been sick for about 2-1/2 weeks. First I thought I had the flu because I was feeling awful and aching all over and had fever. Ok, so that gets better then the kids both get sick. Elijah had croup and fever and snotty nose. The Ashton got fever and a yucky nose too. SO, just as I thought I was getting over my flu like virus, I get all sinusy and then last night aches and fever again. This time I didn;t take anything for the fever. It was 101 and I thought I'd let it go until it went to 102 - which it never did and I feel better today. Maybe the fever took care of me the way it was supposed too







: Anyway, we are leaving the house today. I have been here for 5 days and am starting to get a little stir crazy.









s, oh mama that sickness sounds awful. You know, I never think to check a fever. I hope you all get better soon.
Eva doesn't spit up anymore.
Although she barfed again tonight








A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
This weekend I started nursing Sophia in her room. We moved the chair that I usually nurse in because the tree is there. She was distractable and she needed to go down for a nap. It worked well.

You know, I don't know if you mean a real tree or a tree on your wall, but when Eva was an infant she always went right to sleep when I put her bassinet in front of the window so she could look up at the trees.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi won't let me post!! She's cranky and sick (for the 10th time) and is in separation anxiety mode. Even if I just put her down for a second she freaks. She needs to be on my hips at all times. No cooking, no cleaning, the house is a mess I've got diapers in the drier I can't get to (basement) aaaaagh!!









Sounds annoying. You should give up and sit with them and watch a movie or something, with popcorn and wine. awesome combo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
it's a tire in french
my biggest problem is that the p is not silent









I am more than ashamed to admit that you all know more french than me. Even if Canada is a bilingual country, Alberta (where I grew up ) is not, and I don't know a lick of french, even though my grandparents are french and speak primarily french .









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
When we weree at the ped's office yesterday, I was too distracted with Scout's pitiful crying to pay attention to how much she weighed. So, I put in a call to the phone nurse to see if they would look her weight up for me. When the nurse called back, she said Scout weighs 26 lbs!







I didn't think fast enough to react and ask if she was sure. After I hung up the phone, I thought about it and realized that 26 lbs does not sound right. She weighs 17-18 lbs on our cheapo bathroom scale. I know it's not very accurate, but I doubt that it's almost 10 lbs off!

















drop: woah! really? hmmm now I'm dying to know the truth!!
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
So, are we all waiting to open our gifts?









......Okay, I'm so bad...I was going to pretend like I haven't opened mine, but I did, and I LOVE what I got!!!














:







:







:

















drop:
shame shame!! bad girl-- what ever will doudat say???!!

can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So DH turns to me a second ago and points to Desmond. He has fallen asleep, he was apparently tired, which isn't surprising since he never went down for his second nap. So here are some new Desmond pictures, which I mentioned taking.

Sleeping Baby

You can see his favorite toy in this picture, the Wii nunchuck.

Oh, that is so cute! He looks like he just 'crashed', adorable! It made me chuckle!

Ultimate- poor feversih baby- rest up!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Well now I'm on talking to myself.
Sounds like there are a lot of sick babes. Yes, I dislike the word 'p*&ck' too, barf just barely does it. I hate vomit. At least baby v*mit isn't as bad. Eva threw up again tonight, everything I fed her (just nursing, she's been solid-less all day after the morning event), a gusher. Actually, Axel didn't throw up except once as well, and he was about 2 yrs old at the time, not counting infant spit up of course. I think I'm going to be in for a night, since Axel told me he had a sun in his belly and that's why it was hurtin', so I should rub it please. aw, poor guy.

My sister and her dh and dd came from Missouri today! we'll get to see them tomorrow. Hopefully the kids are cool.

I have a small cut on my right thumb, right where I hit the spacebar. Everytime I hit it, it hurts. how annoying.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







Well now I'm on talking to myself.
Sounds like there are a lot of sick babes. Yes, I dislike the word 'p*&ck' too, barf just barely does it. I hate vomit. At least baby v*mit isn't as bad. Eva threw up again tonight, everything I fed her (just nursing, she's been solid-less all day after the morning event), a gusher. Actually, Axel didn't throw up except once as well, and he was about 2 yrs old at the time, not counting infant spit up of course. I think I'm going to be in for a night, *since Axel told me he had a sun in his belly and that's why it was hurtin', so I should rub it please.* aw, poor guy.

My sister and her dh and dd came from Missouri today! we'll get to see them tomorrow. Hopefully the kids are cool.

I have a small cut on my right thumb, right where I hit the spacebar. Everytime I hit it, it hurts. how annoying.


These little sweet boys! I would love to watch a playdate with Liam, Max and Axel


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
These little sweet boys! I would love to watch a playdate with Liam, Max and Axel









oh, just you wait- Ion will be saying the silliest things before you know it! Sometimes you wonder where it comes from. When I was laying with him in his bed, I told him I should go upstairs, and he broke from drinking his sippy cup so say, 'a little more time mommy'. Ok, a little more time.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
oh, just you wait- Ion will be saying the silliest things before you know it! Sometimes you wonder where it comes from. When I was laying with him in his bed, I told him I should go upstairs, and he broke from drinking his sippy cup so say, 'a little more time mommy'. Ok, a little more time.

I'm seriously crying







:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh, that is so cute! He looks like he just 'crashed', adorable! It made me chuckle!

He had. Now he is up though. I'm working on posting more pictures of him climbing and such.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm seriously crying







:









: I KNOW! that's so funny, because when I reread that I was like, ohh, and teared up. And then I thought, silly bear, that's not sad. But I guess it is.







:







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







: I KNOW! that's so funny, because when I reread that I was like, ohh, and teared up. And then I thought, silly bear, that's not sad. But I guess it is.







:







:

I forgot to add Kaylo to the playdate ! We can all smell his BREFF!
So many happy children. Our families are doing something right!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

First set of pictures is baby boy shutting down Daddy's computer for him.


Step 1
Step 2
Step 3
Step 4


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Second set is him climbing onto the couch. He uses Daddy as a jungle gym to get up.

Climbing
Oh Hi Daddy!
Almost there
I'm up and playing with the laptop


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Third set is him with the Wii remote. I mean who needs educational and nice wooden toys and playsilks when you have remotes?

Yummy Remote
I love eating plastic
Who needs toys when you have remotes?


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

aww, i like the last one with the smiles of the first set, that is. look at him go! he's got beautiful eyes, and cute rosy cheeks!

ok dudes got to go to bed. looks like dh has designs on me again, but I'm going to try and escape his snarly claws







sorry that i need to keep you all informed of my romantic antics!









hope EVERYONE has a good night. me too. tomorrow is a big day! what, you say? well, it always is!

oh- and my house is sparkly clean.







: gotta love the cleaning lady. Oh, her and the recycle guy I wish we could all have a love-in.

oh- and one more thing- someone mentioned that Eva was looking slimmer and slenderer (a word! I heard it on Winnie the Pooh book on cd!) well, yes. I say I put her on a diet. We started solids









going to







my teeth.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Fourth Set is Guitar Hero Guitar pictures. He may be a bit small to play yet, since being able to hit the keys and the fret bar at the same time are kind of nice when playing the game.

Guitar Hero Baby 1
Guitar Hero Baby 2


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Last set is just cute pictures that don't fit in any of the other sets.

Oopsie Daisy I fell!
Diaper Change (you can see some of his diaper rash on his leg







)
Daddy, Baby and Puppy
I am so cute
I really am cute


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
aww, i like the last one with the smiles of the first set, that is. look at him go! he's got beautiful eyes, and cute rosy cheeks!

ok dudes got to go to bed. looks like dh has designs on me again, but I'm going to try and escape his snarly claws







sorry that i need to keep you all informed of my romantic antics!









hope EVERYONE has a good night. me too. tomorrow is a big day! what, you say? well, it always is!

oh- and my house is sparkly clean.







: gotta love the cleaning lady. Oh, her and the recycle guy I wish we could all have a love-in.

oh- and one more thing- someone mentioned that Eva was looking slimmer and slenderer (a word! I heard it on Winnie the Pooh book on cd!) well, yes. I say I put her on a diet. We started solids









going to







my teeth.


Have a good night!

I want a sparkly clean house, you can tell from my pictures mine isn't. I need to declutter enough to get a cleaning lady. Maybe by Desmond's birthday I'll hit that point.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
ok dudes got to go to bed. looks like dh has designs on me again, but I'm going to try and escape his snarly claws







sorry that i need to keep you all informed of my romantic antics!









DH has it in for me tonight too - I can tell. He never pays attention to me and for the last hour, he has come over to me at my computer desk to pat me on the back and kiss me and make small talk. He WANTS something.







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







: I KNOW! that's so funny, because when I reread that I was like, ohh, and teared up. And then I thought, silly bear, that's not sad. But I guess it is.







:







:

Awwww, so sweet and innocent... Axel sounds like such a magical boy. I get all emotional with Liam as well... Last night I had a rough day and I was crying cause liam threw a mega tantrum and I was exhausted and when he saw me he asked if I was crying and I said yes, he touched my tears and asked if I was leaking. Then he just grabbed me and gave me a big hug and sat on my lap stroking my cheek. Dh came in with romi and Liam told them to go away cause he said didn't want to share his mommy


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







drop:
shame shame!! bad girl-- what ever will doudat say???!!

can't wait to see it!!









Kewpie opened her gift!!?








WTH I've been resisting all week!!!!!

I'm still gonna wait. I'm a team player


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
DH has it in for me tonight too - I can tell. He never pays attention to me and for the last hour, he has come over to me at my computer desk to pat me on the back and kiss me and make small talk. He WANTS something.







:









A date








No dates here, no thank you. I'm busy making May sweat. Sorry honey.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Awwww, so sweet and innocent... Axel sounds like such a magical boy. I get all emotional with Liam as well... Last night I had a rough day and I was crying cause liam threw a mega tantrum and I was exhausted and when he saw me he asked if I was crying and I said yes, he touched my tears and asked if I was leaking. Then he just grabbed me and gave me a big hug and sat on my lap stroking my cheek. Dh came in with romi and Liam told them to go away cause he said didn't want to share his mommy










aww so sweet.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

tabrizia: what a cute little chunker you've got!! Romi never spontaneously conks out like that, makes it even cuter to see desmond asleep on the floor like that!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
DH has it in for me tonight too - I can tell. He never pays attention to me and for the last hour, he has come over to me at my computer desk to pat me on the back and kiss me and make small talk. He WANTS something.







:









DH isn't getting a *date* here poor man, I just got AF so there is no way anything is happening till she leaves.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
tabrizia: what a cute little chunker you've got!! Romi never spontaneously conks out like that, makes it even cuter to see desmond asleep on the floor like that!

He doesn't do it often, but every once in awhile. I have the cutest picture of him asleep in a high chair (at Thanksgiving) with a piece of avocado in his hand.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Scarlet has been getting into food a bit more. We've been giving her potato, cooked carrot, bits of bread and apple. But today, I gave her some yogurt while I was making my breakfast and some of our tuna for lunch. She ate both, it was so cute. I forgot what fun it is to see them discover new tastes. We're having acorn squash with dinner tonight, so I'm sure she'll get some of that, too. Yum!

See, this is where I get confused with self-feeding. What do I do for yogurt? Apple sauce? Oatmeal? I can't make her eat that on her own... Is it ok to spoon feed for those things only?

But you,ve been really giving her a bunch of different things to eat, I must be lazier than you!! Actually it's the fear of the bad poop that keeps me from offering too much food. Again, chalk it up to me being a lazy mom!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Caroline has a fever 101.7







just enough to be whinny and want only mommy

Hugs to her and Scout








Romi's always sick, but so far no fever. Fever is the worst.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh and for the past hour Desmond's favorite thing to do is to climb onto the sofa and then grab DH's hair and pull. DH is not amused, I am, but I'm not the one with my hair being pulled







.

I am just glad he still can't climb onto the sofa without someone there to act as a climbing stand, or he would be on the sofa all afternoon.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
See, this is where I get confused with self-feeding. What do I do for yogurt? Apple sauce? Oatmeal? I can't make her eat that on her own... Is it ok to spoon feed for those things only?

But you,ve been really giving her a bunch of different things to eat, I must be lazier than you!! Actually it's the fear of the bad poop that keeps me from offering too much food. Again, chalk it up to me being a lazy mom!

I hate non-breastfed poop.

That being said, for things like applesauce, yogurt and oatmeal, I do feed Desmond with a spoon. He tends to help guide the spoon into his mouth though. Which normally means yogurt, applesauce or oatmeal bath, more then just eating, but I can deal with that, we just shower him off afterwards.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
These little sweet boys! I would love to watch a playdate with Liam, Max and Axel









Totally!! With Kaylo and Finn too








Although I'm always scared Liam will the one misbehaving the most.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I hate non-breastfed poop.

That being said, for things like applesauce, yogurt and oatmeal, I do feed Desmond with a spoon. He tends to help guide the spoon into his mouth though. Which normally means yogurt, applesauce or oatmeal bath, more then just eating, but I can deal with that, we just shower him off afterwards.

I might do that tomorrow cause I didn't get to go to the grocery and I'm running out of steamable foods for her to try. But I have oatmeal.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

We're still snowed in here. They passed the snowplow on the sidewalks, but so badly that I can't go out with a stroller. So I went out with the baby carrier but I can't bring back groceries like that... NO MORE SNOW!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to bed now. Surprisingly enough, romi is still asleep. She's been waking up every 2 hrs the past few nights to nurse. And She's sleeping really fitfully in between nursings... I hope she'll get back to normal soon.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

tabrizia, those pics are sooooooo adorable! hee hee...we have a Guitar Hero pic too


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
We're still snowed in here. They passed the snowplow on the sidewalks, but so badly that I can't go out with a stroller. So I went out with the baby carrier but I can't bring back groceries like that... NO MORE SNOW!


I want some more snow so if you can send about 6 inches down to Maryland I'd appreciate it. I miss the snow, it is just so nice and pretty the first day or two before it starts to melt.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
tabrizia, those pics are sooooooo adorable! hee hee...we have a Guitar Hero pic too









How cute!!

Oh and this post racing thing is tiring me out. I can't read through all the posts... My eyes are tired.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
tabrizia, those pics are sooooooo adorable! hee hee...we have a Guitar Hero pic too










Aww so cute. Des won't play with the guitar that much after he saw the camera so I didn't get any of the good pictures. Of course once I gave up he had some really cute pictures with him playing with the guitar.

He has his own band in the game they are called AAAAAAAAAA\


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
How cute!!

Oh and this post racing thing is tiring me out. I can't read through all the posts... My eyes are tired.

It has gotten me to almost 200 posts in under 2 months (most of the post in the last few days, eek!).


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Kewpie opened her gift!!?








WTH I've been resisting all week!!!!!

I'm still gonna wait. I'm a team player









I know....I'm so terrible.
In the almost 7 years DH and I have been married, we have NEVER waited 'til Christmas to open gifts from eachother. And when my mom sends gifts and tells me strictly not to open them until Christmas morning, I always act like I waited....but I usually open them the day they come in the mail.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

ultimate - hope little Caroline gets better quickly! Sending healing vibes your way! (too lazy to look for the good vibes smiley







)


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I know....I'm so terrible.
In the almost 7 years DH and I have been married, we have NEVER waited 'til Christmas to open gifts from eachother. And when my mom sends gifts and tells me strictly not to open them until Christmas morning, I always act like I waited....but I usually open them the day they come in the mail.










DH and I just use our big gifts from as soon as we get them and wrap small gifts for going to his parents, because we can't resist playing with our new toys as soon as we get them.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
He has his own band in the game they are called AAAAAAAAAA\


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm really having to resist posting these cute pics of Scout and her nekkid heiny that I just took this evening. They are so cute! But I'm kind of scared of posting pics like that because of all the freaks out there. What a sad world we live in.









Here are a few non-nekkie ones:

Scout likes vinyl just like mommy and daddy

Happy audiophile

Sad audiophile

Indifferent audiophile


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I'm really having to resist posting these cute pics of Scout and her nekkid heiny that I just took this evening. They are so cute! But I'm kind of scared of posting pics like that because of all the freaks out there. What a sad world we live in.









Here are a few non-nekkie ones:

Scout likes vinyl just like mommy and daddy

Happy audiophile

Sad audiophile

Indifferent audiophile


I love her hair in those pictures, especially the happy one. It is just so cute standing up and going every which way.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

tabrizia- cutecutecute!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
oh- and my house is sparkly clean.







: gotta love the cleaning lady. Oh, her and the recycle guy I wish we could all have a love-in.

oh- and one more thing- someone mentioned that Eva was looking slimmer and slenderer (a word! I heard it on Winnie the Pooh book on cd!) well, yes. I say I put her on a diet. We started solids









going to







my teeth.


send her over! does she do construction and plumbing too??

I said that about Eva. You can kind of see what her older child self is going to look like. She's still very baby looking and luscious, but you can tell she's growing up.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
See, this is where I get confused with self-feeding. What do I do for yogurt? Apple sauce? Oatmeal? I can't make her eat that on her own... Is it ok to spoon feed for those things only?

But you,ve been really giving her a bunch of different things to eat, I must be lazier than you!! Actually it's the fear of the bad poop that keeps me from offering too much food. Again, chalk it up to me being a lazy mom!

The poop for me has been fine with the sprayer. For all those soft foods it depends on my mood. I'll either let him have at it or, like I'm doing right now, hand him a little on his spoon and he eats with the spoon. He's a real grazer so I have jars of snacks available all the time in the playroom and everything else he eats when and what I do.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Totally!! With Kaylo and Finn too








Although I'm always scared Liam will the one misbehaving the most.

As long as it ends with them all in one piece it'll be fun!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I'm really having to resist posting these cute pics of Scout and her nekkid heiny that I just took this evening. They are so cute! But I'm kind of scared of posting pics like that because of all the freaks out there. What a sad world we live in.









Here are a few non-nekkie ones:

Scout likes vinyl just like mommy and daddy

Happy audiophile

Sad audiophile

Indifferent audiophile

her HAIR!!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

My sweet boy rode my back long enough for me to clean the kitchen and make a snack and tea. The secret? I kept handing him snacks over my shoulder to keep him buzy.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
See, this is where I get confused with self-feeding. What do I do for yogurt? Apple sauce? Oatmeal? I can't make her eat that on her own... Is it ok to spoon feed for those things only?

But you,ve been really giving her a bunch of different things to eat, I must be lazier than you!! Actually it's the fear of the bad poop that keeps me from offering too much food. Again, chalk it up to me being a lazy mom!

Well, she doesn't really get a lot, I just like to give her something when we're eating - keeps her busy. The yogurt and soft stuff you need to feed, I think. Although you should have seen the squash tonight, nice and mushy, but I did feed her some with my fork, and she liked it. When she didn't want it, she didn't take it, so there ya go.

The only things I've found in her dipe so far are a piece of red fabric and moss from the fire wood.









Actually, I've been thinking I've been lazy about it!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
My sweet boy rode my back long enough for me to clean the kitchen and make a snack and tea. The secret? I kept handing him snacks over my shoulder to keep him buzy.

I love when this happens. Scarlet will nap long enough for me to do one or two things around the house and I always feel grateful to her and semi-accomplished myself.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

kewpie - I love the sad face, sweet.

As for a playdate, Max would sit back and watch and probably talk only to me, about everyone else. He's a warmer-upper. The last couple of days he's had to get the packages from the mail lady while I was with Scarlet. He runs in so proud of himself and tells me he actually talked to her! Funny kid.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

The house is quiet and I should be wrapping presents.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

doudat - I got my bummis package, I HAD to open that. Even Max was excited - hee hee.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 

As for a playdate, Max would sit back and watch and probably talk only to me, about everyone else. He's a warmer-upper. The last couple of days he's had to get the packages from the mail lady while I was with Scarlet. He runs in so proud of himself and tells me he actually talked to her! Funny kid.

very brave


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
The house is quiet and I should be wrapping presents.

I have no idea where the tape is. That's my excuse.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I have no idea where the tape is. That's my excuse.

I'm the only one who knows where the tape is, darn it.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

look! 1005 posts this month!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I'm the only one who knows where the tape is, darn it.


DH wraps all the presents here, he is just way better at it then I am. He doesn't like it when I wrap since he says I use too much tape and my wrapping isn't as precise as his. So I let him do it. We probably won't wrap things till Sunday or even Monday.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
look! 1005 posts this month!!


Yay us!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

: I need a snack. Cinnamon toast?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So Desmond is finally asleep. He was asleep around midnight, so we tried to move him to the pack and play in our room. Big mistake, he woke up and didn't want to nurse back to sleep. He nursed awhile, just not back to sleep. So I put him in the pack and play to play and took a shower. He has been on the boob since 12:30 and finally fell asleep. I need to get him up at 10:30am/11am at the latest tomorrow too because we have Gymboree and we already missed last week, I don't want to miss another week.

And my poor boobs are going thanks god he's finished nursing. Since he was doing the whole suck suck suck, pop off look around, and repeat thing. And I have no clue what he was looking at since the room was dark and DH is asleep.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 







: I need a snack. Cinnamon toast?

Yum, I am a carbs addict though. I had bread and butter for desert today. I could go for more now, but I'm going to be good and not go downstairs to get it.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
My sweet boy rode my back long enough for me to clean the kitchen and make a snack and tea. The secret? I kept handing him snacks over my shoulder to keep him buzy.


I do this too, well not so I can clean, let's be honest here any excuse to avoid that. But I will pass Desmond blueberries (halved) or cheerios one at a time to keep him entertained when we have a long wait for something or if he is getting fussy, but doesn't want to nap (or can't).


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh and I'm hit 200 posts, dang I've posted a lot in the past few days. Oh well it has kept me entertained







.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Man!! Over a thousand posts!! I have some reading to do!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Although it seems like he will nurse and nurse and nurse for hours. Then he will be asleep nursing so I unlatch him and he protests and gets mad then I let him nurse again because all I wanna do is sleep and sometimes - eventhough it's annoying - it is easier to let him nurse than not. This will pass.

Micah does this, too....I thought/think it is because he misses me, so when he realizes I am there he doesn't want to let me go. I feel bad, but after a while he doesn't have a good latch and it starts to hurt







, but like you said if I unlatch him he protests...On the upside, he does sleep for a pretty good stretch in the beginning of the night about 8:30 until 1 or 1:30 -- unfortunately this is before I get home, so I don't reek the benefits, per se. At least I don't have to pump at work since he isn't eating at that time.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Cool scale, but I doubt I could get DH to agree to get one, sigh responsible money useage or something.

I rationalized the purchase like this:
- I refuse to do WBV with any of the three peds we have tried so far. I did a little investigation into some of the peds in our area and any that were more APish or APish approving (or would just ignore some of my choices) are not accepting of Micah's (state) insurance. And ALL of them wanted anywhere between $50 and $100 for a WBV -- and that is w/o shots!! My main concern/thing I wanted was his weight to make sure he was continuing to gain (if he was a little chunkier or if my milk was overabundant, I might not be as concerned), and since the scale was comparable to one WBV, I figured it would be worth the purchase. Plus, I can always sell it once he has outgrown it either on eBay or at a local consignment sale and it will be even cheaper.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Have a great shift









It was nice to find a position that allows me to be with Micah most of the day and for him to sleep most of my shift. Once Christmas is over I should be home by 12:30 which will help me in the sleep department. I'm thinking about going back to school so that when he is a little older I can work somewhere else making decent money, but I can't decide what I want to do!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Have a great shift









I am stupid







...I thought you said "WHAT a great shift".....well, at least it added to my post count. Can you tell I need sleep?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hope Eva is feeling better... Puking is no fun. Romi never has so far and it would freak me out. Believe it or not, Liam only puked twice in his 3 yrs of life. Man, the word puke is ugly.










I'm just grabbing any smiley and using them haphazardly.







:







:

uke
How is that for a smilie?? Now THAT shows just how ugly puke is!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Okay what the heck is Pneu?

I thought the exact same thing as soon as I read it....Us Americans...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
toy safety site
http://www.healthytoys.org

This site is great! Thank you for posting!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
uh-oh - she has no shot record or insurance card. hhhmmm...we do have a copy of her medical records from when she was born and her stats from her first doc appt...maybe they will take that??

You could get an empty shot record from the health department and fill in the "who am I" info....and when they ask for it provide the "record"...







Is that considered snarky? Whose business is it of theirs what shots she has or has not received?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Scarlet has been getting into food a bit more. We've been giving her potato, cooked carrot, bits of bread and apple. But today, I gave her some yogurt while I was making my breakfast and some of our tuna for lunch. She ate both, it was so cute. I forgot what fun it is to see them discover new tastes. We're having acorn squash with dinner tonight, so I'm sure she'll get some of that, too. Yum!

I actually fed Micah today (that sounds bad doesn't it?)...He had broccoli, sqaush (yellow), and strawberries. He loved the squash and the broccoli. He kept putting the strawberries to his mouth, but made a sour face everytime. I guess they were a little tart to him.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So DH turns to me a second ago and points to Desmond. He has fallen asleep, he was apparently tired, which isn't surprising since he never went down for his second nap. So here are some new Desmond pictures, which I mentioned taking.

Sleeping Baby

You can see his favorite toy in this picture, the Wii nunchuck.

How adorable!!









There is NO WAY Micah would fall asleep like that!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
Caroline has a fever 101.7







just enough to be whinny and want only mommy









I am so sorry to hear that..All the sick babies! We have staved off everything so far except a small cold...Where did that fingers crossed smilie get off to?? I guess this is close enough







Just imagine they are crossed...








: BTW, what is IRC?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
He had. Now he is up though. I'm working on posting more pictures of him climbing and such.

Micah must have listened when I sadi no more climbing because he hasn't tried it since!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 







I am so sorry to hear that..All the sick babies! We have staved off everything so far except a small cold...Where did that fingers crossed smilie get off to?? I guess this is close enough







Just imagine they are crossed...








: BTW, what is IRC?

It's kinda backwards, it means Infant Routine Circumcision


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I snooped on May...this is the most recent post:

Quote:

I know we are having a friendly comp w/ April but I HATE the thought of our Mommas leaving us b/c of the post count. What do y'all think about kinda cutting back? I don't mean stop posting just stop trying to keep up? If y'all think I'm crazy then I'll shut up.

Aaaahh! Thanks for the IRC info Hanno!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

well, I am still five pages behind, but I have got to hit the sack....I just know Micah is going to get up at the crack of dawn and I am going to feel miserable!! Goodnight!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I snooped on May...this is the most recent post:

Aaaahh! Thanks for the IRC info Hanno!

I didn't think it was really a real competition. I just thought it was kinda fun to chat when I really haven't let that much of myself out to the DDC until recently.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I spend so much time reading the pages I missed, I don't post anymore







AND Abby has decided to wake up at 6:20 every am, which sucks because from 6 - 7:30 is "my time" to pack lunches, diaper bags, pump milk, do laundry and read MDC. Oh, and DH wants me to take a MDC sabbatical because he thinks I'm addicted or something









BTW, I think Abby is night nursing a lot because I have no milk to pump in the am, but she still drinks ~10 oz formula and 5-10 oz of breast milk at day care. Any one know how much a baby should drink at this age? I'm exhausted daily because she does at least 3 full nursings at night which I end up being half awake for even though we co-sleep. I used to pump 4-5 ounces in the am even with occasional night nursings


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys, Eva is still vomiting.







LIke 5 times since yesterday morning. Poor girl. Not sure what to do, if anything. I've only been feeding her one side at a time. Can't see my sis this morning now!!

Awesome pics kewpie-o! She is so cute- getting older and older!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
See, this is where I get confused with self-feeding. What do I do for yogurt? Apple sauce? Oatmeal? I can't make her eat that on her own... Is it ok to spoon feed for those things only?

But you,ve been really giving her a bunch of different things to eat, I must be lazier than you!! Actually it's the fear of the bad poop that keeps me from offering too much food. Again, chalk it up to me being a lazy mom!

Well some things I absolutely spoon feed- and she loves that too! Like soup and stuff. Somthings I offer on the tip of my finger, and she'll accept that too. I always let her play wth the spoon, and sometimes offer her a small bowl or cup of the spoon-stuff so she can get it on her hands and fingers.
So far the poop has been solid enough just to roll right off into the toilet. Although Ithink it's a little too solid, i'm always giving her prunes. Eva has had a variety b/c she eats what we eat often, or the 'baby' foods I have on hand (prune, avacado, banana, leftover veggies, applesauce, etc)


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I spend so much time reading the pages I missed, I don't post anymore







AND Abby has decided to wake up at 6:20 every am, which sucks because from 6 - 7:30 is "my time" to pack lunches, diaper bags, pump milk, do laundry and read MDC. Oh, and DH wants me to take a MDC sabbatical because he thinks I'm addicted or something









BTW, I think Abby is night nursing a lot because I have no milk to pump in the am, but she still drinks ~10 oz formula and 5-10 oz of breast milk at day care. Any one know how much a baby should drink at this age? I'm exhausted daily because she does at least 3 full nursings at night which I end up being half awake for even though we co-sleep. I used to pump 4-5 ounces in the am even with occasional night nursings

















s mama! well, as far as mdc goes- you should post first and read later b/c we all want to hear what you have to say too- what's going on with you, and then if you have time you should catch up! so much of it is just 'chatter'. Dh gave me a hard time too until I pointed out the tv watching- compared it's nothing. although, for my own benefit I've been cutting back- but that's b/c I've achieved stash heaven on diaperswappers!
I couldn't tell you how much babies eat- when you're only nursing you don't know! I hope Abby starts sleeping better for you- so many of us are feeling the sleep deprivation, and only in the last 2 weeks Eva's been doing better. Will you have a chance to rest more over the holidays??
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys, Eva is still vomiting.







LIke 5 times since yesterday morning. Poor girl. Not sure what to do, if anything. I've only been feeding her one side at a time. Can't see my sis this morning now!!

Awesome pics kewpie-o! She is so cute- getting older and older!

Well some things I absolutely spoon feed- and she loves that too! Like soup and stuff. Somthings I offer on the tip of my finger, and she'll accept that too. I always let her play wth the spoon, and sometimes offer her a small bowl or cup of the spoon-stuff so she can get it on her hands and fingers.
So far the poop has been solid enough just to roll right off into the toilet. Although Ithink it's a little too solid, i'm always giving her prunes. Eva has had a variety b/c she eats what we eat often, or the 'baby' foods I have on hand (prune, avacado, banana, leftover veggies, applesauce, etc)

poor eva!! oh-i hate when they vomit! i hope that she gets better soon


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
good to know
Ion's ssn card is wrong too, it's missing a middle name but we haven't got the BC yet so we don't know if it's wrong too.

shoot--i thought you said _his_ middle name and i was going to be punny and say which one...but it says _a_ middle name. now i'm just a dork.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Here is a closer view of him, and yes I know he only has one sock on.

that is just adorable!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i would







a little playdate with max, axel, liam and finn too, he's about the same age as them all! and then all the little babes could come and "play" or stare at each other or try and eat each other or whatever they would do.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Kewpie opened her gift!!?








WTH I've been resisting all week!!!!!

I'm still gonna wait. I'm a team player









good for you!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

those guitar pics of scout and desmond are great! i love all the pictures...i'm too impatient to ever upload some. buuut, i did upload a brief vid of zenon's favorite toy







: my blog is now under my homepage link


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

did i say (long ago) that my dh doesn't shave his beard and i don't cut my hair as a sort of vow?? well, i don't know what it says about our relationship that i cut my hair (just to donate though!) and now he is shaving his beard.







really though--i am quite sad about it...and i hope it doesn't last long--he's had it for 9 years. (btw, i've only known him for 6.5...so i've never seen him without a huge beard)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

shydaisi--i just checked out your micah site for the first time...that's really great! i can't imagine putting together a site like that--i hardly ever even upload photos







those week by week shots by the bear are neat.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
doudat - I got my bummis package, I HAD to open that. Even Max was excited - hee hee.

Cool!!
Sorry it wasn't wrapped or anything... But I really had to squeeze all the air out in order for CanadaPost to accept it as letterpost (i.e. paper). I swear the lady at the counter kept on feeling it and saying "these are cards?" and I was just hoping she'd let it pass!!

Do you like them?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i would







a little playdate with max, axel, liam and finn too, he's about the same age as them all! and then all the little babes could come and "play" or stare at each other or try and eat each other or whatever they would do.

Wouldn't that be cute? Except liam would be the only one speaking french. He'd be so confused!!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys, Eva is still vomiting.







LIke 5 times since yesterday morning. Poor girl. Not sure what to do, if anything. I've only been feeding her one side at a time. Can't see my sis this morning now!!

Awe, poor baby! and poor you! Hope she is feeling better very soon!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Wouldn't that be cute? Except liam would be the only one speaking french. He'd be so confused!!

oh yeah







that would make it difficult for him







i wish kaylo could speak french too...or something besides english. i can't do much about that--i've only studied latin.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen: Is Eva vomiting or spitting up? I hope she feels better soon, poor thing!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh yeah







that would make it difficult for him







i wish kaylo could speak french too...or something besides english. i can't do much about that--i've only studied latin.









Imagine having the only boy that can actually speak latin, that would be a hoot!!
Liam could teach him french, easy things like "NON MAMAN!!" or "NON ROMI!!" or "à MOI!!" (mine) or "va t'en!!" (go away)... Lovely toddler sayings


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
shoot--i thought you said _his_ middle name and i was going to be punny and say which one...but it says _a_ middle name. now i'm just a dork.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Just popping in for a quick hello.

I see Eva is sick.







Poor baby. I really hope she feels better soon.

I don't have time to read back right now cause I am trying to get to town before the rush.

But I wanted to add, I am a little nervous. I was coughing and coughing and then I went to the bathroom (TMI - AHEAD ....) and there was a drop of blood in the toilet. No big deal. I just figured it was AF coming. BUT then it tappered off to light pink and my lower back is aching. I am freaking a little. A sweet as pregnancy is, I just am not ready for it again at this point in my life. I am hoping I am just being paranoid. Afterall, I am on BC. But again it is the micronor and I am back and forth about how on top of taking it on time, I am. I just need to finish school. Dh and I are having a hard time right now as it is and pregnancy would just add another coal to the fire. Sorry, to unload. I'm just a little freaked out and hopefully for nothing.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
those guitar pics of scout and desmond are great! i love all the pictures...i'm too impatient to ever upload some. buuut, i did upload a brief vid of zenon's favorite toy







: my blog is now under my homepage link

ah! your family is so beautiful


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Aaahh! My head is spinning trying to get packed and ready for our trip to O.hio. I've never travelled w/ a babe before and it is stressing me out!







:

We have a 1 hr 40 min flight to Houston first, then a 2 hr lay-over, then a 2 hr 40 min flight to Cleveland. I'm just hoping and praying that she will want to nurse the whole time we are on the plane.







:

I didn't think about it until just now, but I've heard that giving babe a few brand new toys that they've never seen before while on the plane helps too. Now, I just need to find the time/money to buy a couple of new toys.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
did i say (long ago) that my dh doesn't shave his beard and i don't cut my hair as a sort of vow?? well, i don't know what it says about our relationship that i cut my hair (just to donate though!) and now he is shaving his beard.







really though--i am quite sad about it...and i hope it doesn't last long--he's had it for 9 years. (btw, i've only known him for 6.5...so i've never seen him without a huge beard)

you'll get to make out with a whole new man







Take pics for us (not of the making out!!)


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Just popping in for a quick hello.

I see Eva is sick.







Poor baby. I really hope she feels better soon.

I don't have time to read back right now cause I am trying to get to town before the rush.

But I wanted to add, I am a little nervous. I was coughing and coughing and then I went to the bathroom (TMI - AHEAD ....) and there was a drop of blood in the toilet. No big deal. I just figured it was AF coming. BUT then it tappered off to light pink and my lower back is aching. I am freaking a little. A sweet as pregnancy is, I just am not ready for it again at this point in my life. I am hoping I am just being paranoid. Afterall, I am on BC. But again it is the micronor and I am back and forth about how on top of taking it on time, I am. I just need to finish school. Dh and I are having a hard time right now as it is and pregnancy would just add another coal to the fire. Sorry, to unload. I'm just a little freaked out and hopefully for nothing.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
you'll get to make out with a whole new man







Take pics for us (not of the making out!!)


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Wouldn't that be cute? Except liam would be the only one speaking french. He'd be so confused!!

he could teach them songs!
The French side of my family randomly break out in song at gatherings, I love it!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Just popping in for a quick hello.

I see Eva is sick.







Poor baby. I really hope she feels better soon.

I don't have time to read back right now cause I am trying to get to town before the rush.

But I wanted to add, I am a little nervous. I was coughing and coughing and then I went to the bathroom (TMI - AHEAD ....) and there was a drop of blood in the toilet. No big deal. I just figured it was AF coming. BUT then it tappered off to light pink and my lower back is aching. I am freaking a little. A sweet as pregnancy is, I just am not ready for it again at this point in my life. I am hoping I am just being paranoid. Afterall, I am on BC. But again it is the micronor and I am back and forth about how on top of taking it on time, I am. I just need to finish school. Dh and I are having a hard time right now as it is and pregnancy would just add another coal to the fire. Sorry, to unload. I'm just a little freaked out and hopefully for nothing.

Oh I hope your next baby waits until your family is ready and in a better place


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Aaahh! My head is spinning trying to get packed and ready for our trip to O.hio. I've never travelled w/ a babe before and it is stressing me out!







:

We have a 1 hr 40 min flight to Houston first, then a 2 hr lay-over, then a 2 hr 40 min flight to Cleveland. I'm just hoping and praying that she will want to nurse the whole time we are on the plane.







:

I didn't think about it until just now, but I've heard that giving babe a few brand new toys that they've never seen before while on the plane helps too. Now, I just need to find the time/money to buy a couple of new toys.









It could be anything at all. Ion's playing with my flipflop right now so I can pump because his dad's not here today.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I rationalized the purchase like this:
- I refuse to do WBV with any of the three peds we have tried so far. I did a little investigation into some of the peds in our area and any that were more APish or APish approving (or would just ignore some of my choices) are not accepting of Micah's (state) insurance. And ALL of them wanted anywhere between $50 and $100 for a WBV -- and that is w/o shots!! My main concern/thing I wanted was his weight to make sure he was continuing to gain (if he was a little chunkier or if my milk was overabundant, I might not be as concerned), and since the scale was comparable to one WBV, I figured it would be worth the purchase. Plus, I can always sell it once he has outgrown it either on eBay or at a local consignment sale and it will be even cheaper.

Makes sense, we actually found a ped that we can deal with so we do do well baby visits though. So it kills the rationalization that I need to weigh him, sigh. Oh well, maybe with the next baby we'll have our budget better in hand hahahaa.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
ah! your family is so beautiful









thanks!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Just popping in for a quick hello.

I see Eva is sick.







Poor baby. I really hope she feels better soon.

I don't have time to read back right now cause I am trying to get to town before the rush.

But I wanted to add, I am a little nervous. I was coughing and coughing and then I went to the bathroom (TMI - AHEAD ....) and there was a drop of blood in the toilet. No big deal. I just figured it was AF coming. BUT then it tappered off to light pink and my lower back is aching. I am freaking a little. A sweet as pregnancy is, I just am not ready for it again at this point in my life. I am hoping I am just being paranoid. Afterall, I am on BC. But again it is the micronor and I am back and forth about how on top of taking it on time, I am. I just need to finish school. Dh and I are having a hard time right now as it is and pregnancy would just add another coal to the fire. Sorry, to unload. I'm just a little freaked out and hopefully for nothing.

i'd be a little freaked out too--don't worry though, you are on bc!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
you'll get to make out with a whole new man







Take pics for us (not of the making out!!)

hahaha...that's one way to think of it.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Aaahh! My head is spinning trying to get packed and ready for our trip to O.hio. I've never travelled w/ a babe before and it is stressing me out!







:

We have a 1 hr 40 min flight to Houston first, then a 2 hr lay-over, then a 2 hr 40 min flight to Cleveland. I'm just hoping and praying that she will want to nurse the whole time we are on the plane.







:

I didn't think about it until just now, but I've heard that giving babe a few brand new toys that they've never seen before while on the plane helps too. Now, I just need to find the time/money to buy a couple of new toys.









i'm sure it will be fine... i flew at least 4 times (two flights one way...so like 12 flights) before kaylo was 2 and it was the easiest when he was 6-8mo... i bet she'll do great!







when are you flying? you could hide some of her fave toys until then if it's a few days away...or pack up some fun kitchen stuff (measuring cups..something different)







does she like buttons...i think a phone or remote could entertain zenon for at least 4 hours


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i'm sure it will be fine... i flew at least 4 times (two flights one way) before kaylo was 2 and it was the easiest when he was 6-8mo... i bet she'll do great!







when are you flying? you could hide some of her fave toys until then if it's a few days away...or pack up some fun kitchen stuff (measuring cups..something different)









I agree!! This is the best age for flying hands down!! They don't walk yet, but they love to engage and they're very social.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
you'll get to make out with a whole new man







Take pics for us (not of the making out!!)










I wanna see pictures too!! Although I do love his beard. Very rugged yet sweet. Don't tell Nico cause he'd wanna grow one but it wouldn't look as good I'm sure


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Romi is playing with a gallon of paint. Closed of course. She just ate pears galore and is giving me a break. She's actually not too clingy today. I guess the cold is making it worst, but I caved and gave her some baby Tylenol. And she's much happier now.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Queen: Is Eva vomiting or spitting up? I hope she feels better soon, poor thing!

I want to come back and reply on a bunch of things - but realy quick- vomiting- everything she ate, like fountain vomit, her entire stomach, and last night even the tempera I tried to give her, including water.

Velvet- my af this time was only light spotting- and I had lots of cramps- hope it's nothing!

kris- woah! big change! I agree with the others- bet you won't be able to keep your hands off him!

doudat- ahah... yes a little francophone, that would be too funny. poor liam. it would be sweet!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I spend so much time reading the pages I missed, I don't post anymore







AND Abby has decided to wake up at 6:20 every am, which sucks because from 6 - 7:30 is "my time" to pack lunches, diaper bags, pump milk, do laundry and read MDC. Oh, and DH wants me to take a MDC sabbatical because he thinks I'm addicted or something









BTW, I think Abby is night nursing a lot because I have no milk to pump in the am, but she still drinks ~10 oz formula and 5-10 oz of breast milk at day care. Any one know how much a baby should drink at this age? I'm exhausted daily because she does at least 3 full nursings at night which I end up being half awake for even though we co-sleep. I used to pump 4-5 ounces in the am even with occasional night nursings









Just jump right in wherever! I don't read everything








I think 30ish oz but it really depends on the baby and now that some of the babies are starting solids, that takes up some space too. Since pumping I can feel about how much is in there so I can estimate how much he's getting.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Second set is him climbing onto the couch. He uses Daddy as a jungle gym to get up.

Climbing
Oh Hi Daddy!
Almost there
I'm up and playing with the laptop

Wow....I am just....amazed!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi is playing with a gallon of paint. Closed of course. She just ate pears galore and is giving me a break. She's actually not too clingy today. I guess the cold is making it worst, but I caved and gave her some baby Tylenol. And she's much happier now.

I trick my kid. When he burnt his hand the hospital sent us home with a tiny bottle of baby tylenol and we used it for that and for teething. I've since been diluting it and he takes it eagerly and is magically 'all better' in minutes. And I said I would never lie to my child...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
oh- and one more thing- someone mentioned that Eva was looking slimmer and slenderer (a word! I heard it on Winnie the Pooh book on cd!) well, yes. I say I put her on a diet. We started solids









How great!! Not the diet part, but the







: part. What has Ms. Eva been eating?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I want to come back and reply on a bunch of things - but realy quick- vomiting- everything she ate, like fountain vomit, her entire stomach, and last night even the tempera I tried to give her, including water.

poor sweet darling


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Last set is just cute pictures that don't fit in any of the other sets.

Oopsie Daisy I fell!
Diaper Change (you can see some of his diaper rash on his leg







)
Daddy, Baby and Puppy
I am so cute
I really am cute

Ohhhh....I love the "I really am cute" pic!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
DH has it in for me tonight too - I can tell. He never pays attention to me and for the last hour, he has come over to me at my computer desk to pat me on the back and kiss me and make small talk. He WANTS something.







:

















Don't they always want something??


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Awwww, so sweet and innocent... Axel sounds like such a magical boy. I get all emotional with Liam as well... Last night I had a rough day and I was crying cause liam threw a mega tantrum and I was exhausted and when he saw me he asked if I was crying and I said yes, he touched my tears and asked if I was leaking. Then he just grabbed me and gave me a big hug and sat on my lap stroking my cheek. Dh came in with romi and Liam told them to go away cause he said didn't want to share his mommy









Awwww....That is SO sweet!! This is why I had a boy....so I could have sweet moments like this! I can't wait..


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
See, this is where I get confused with self-feeding. What do I do for yogurt? Apple sauce? Oatmeal? I can't make her eat that on her own... Is it ok to spoon feed for those things only?

You could do what someone did (I think it was kewpie with Scout, but I am not sure) with the sweet potato puree and just let her have at it....would be messy, but put down a garbage bag under the chair give her a bowl and spoon and stand back with a camera!!







:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
tabrizia, those pics are sooooooo adorable! hee hee...we have a Guitar Hero pic too









I







her hair! She is too cute!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
ultimate - hope little Caroline gets better quickly! Sending healing vibes your way! (too lazy to look for the good vibes smiley







)

We should be able to choose our own most used smilies to go on the side of the posting window....

"Speaking of" big important moderator people....where has annettemarie been? I haven't seen her post in a little while. I know she's lurking! Hi!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
DH wraps all the presents here, he is just way better at it then I am. He doesn't like it when I wrap since he says I use too much tape and my wrapping isn't as precise as his. So I let him do it. We probably won't wrap things till Sunday or even Monday.

I need to take back Micah's presents from him so that they are new on Tuesday.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I didn't think it was really a real competition. I just thought it was kinda fun to chat when I really haven't let that much of myself out to the DDC until recently.

Oh, I know....Like they said "friendly competition"....

I'm with you on the not letting it out until recently....I am kinda like Max -- takes a minute to warm up


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well some things I absolutely spoon feed- and she loves that too! Like soup and stuff. Somthings I offer on the tip of my finger, and she'll accept that too. I always let her play wth the spoon, and sometimes offer her a small bowl or cup of the spoon-stuff so she can get it on her hands and fingers.
So far the poop has been solid enough just to roll right off into the toilet. Although Ithink it's a little too solid, i'm always giving her prunes. Eva has had a variety b/c she eats what we eat often, or the 'baby' foods I have on hand (prune, avacado, banana, leftover veggies, applesauce, etc)

Wow...most of the time Micah's hasn't changed at all. I have had about 1 or 2 peanut butter poops and that is it (TMI, I know), but that is it. I must be the laziest one here


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Question: what's better for liam's daycare worker? I knitted her a scarf and I want to either get a coffee gift card or a gift certificate for the bakery/pastry shop...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







s mama! well, as far as mdc goes- you should post first and read later b/c we all want to hear what you have to say too- what's going on with you, and then if you have time you should catch up! so much of it is just 'chatter'.
A









:

I'm sorry I have been posting so much....It takes me a while to open up, and then when I do, I can't shut up!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Question: what's better for liam's daycare worker? I knitted her a scarf and I want to either get a coffee gift card or a gift certificate for the bakery/pastry shop...

do they have fresh chocolatine?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys, Eva is still vomiting.







LIke 5 times since yesterday morning. Poor girl. Not sure what to do, if anything. I've only been feeding her one side at a time. Can't see my sis this morning now!!

Poor Eva! (and mommy, too!)







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
ok dudes got to go to bed. looks like dh has designs on me again, but I'm going to try and escape his snarly claws







sorry that i need to keep you all informed of my romantic antics!









.

Don't resist!

How else will you end up #1?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
DH has it in for me tonight too - I can tell. He never pays attention to me and for the last hour, he has come over to me at my computer desk to pat me on the back and kiss me and make small talk. He WANTS something.







:










so you want to beat Queen?


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi mamas...I'm sorry I haven't been around for a while....the cold season has overtaken our house.







Hannah was very sick, and we had to give her a breathing treatment and anitbiotics. She gave it to me, then I gave it to DH, and now he has given it back to me. Lovely.







:

I hope everyone's doing well...I just wanted to post a little, and now I'm off to go catch up on how everyone's doing.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I spend so much time reading the pages I missed, I don't post anymore







AND Abby has decided to wake up at 6:20 every am, which sucks because from 6 - 7:30 is "my time" to pack lunches, diaper bags, pump milk, do laundry and read MDC. Oh, and DH wants me to take a MDC sabbatical because he thinks I'm addicted or something









BTW, I think Abby is night nursing a lot because I have no milk to pump in the am, but she still drinks ~10 oz formula and 5-10 oz of breast milk at day care. Any one know how much a baby should drink at this age? I'm exhausted daily because she does at least 3 full nursings at night which I end up being half awake for even though we co-sleep. I used to pump 4-5 ounces in the am even with occasional night nursings









24-32 oz?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
did i say (long ago) that my dh doesn't shave his beard and i don't cut my hair as a sort of vow?? well, i don't know what it says about our relationship that i cut my hair (just to donate though!) and now he is shaving his beard.







really though--i am quite sad about it...and i hope it doesn't last long--he's had it for 9 years. (btw, i've only known him for 6.5...so i've never seen him without a huge beard)

we need new pics!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Just popping in for a quick hello.

I see Eva is sick.







Poor baby. I really hope she feels better soon.

I don't have time to read back right now cause I am trying to get to town before the rush.

But I wanted to add, I am a little nervous. I was coughing and coughing and then I went to the bathroom (TMI - AHEAD ....) and there was a drop of blood in the toilet. No big deal. I just figured it was AF coming. BUT then it tappered off to light pink and my lower back is aching. I am freaking a little. A sweet as pregnancy is, I just am not ready for it again at this point in my life. I am hoping I am just being paranoid. Afterall, I am on BC. But again it is the micronor and I am back and forth about how on top of taking it on time, I am. I just need to finish school. Dh and I are having a hard time right now as it is and pregnancy would just add another coal to the fire. Sorry, to unload. I'm just a little freaked out and hopefully for nothing.

(((velvet)))


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 







Don't they always want something??

that's the case at my house!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
Hi mamas
I hope everyone's doing well...I just wanted to post a little, and now I'm off to go catch up on how everyone's doing.









Good Luck!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

My package arrived!!

and I opened it







:

I'm sorry! I couldn't help it and kewpie already opened hers!
Finn made me do it!

I LOVE IT!!!
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

also just wanted to give a







to velvet

and queen I hope eva is feeling better soon. all these poor little ones who are sick...








A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Aaahh! My head is spinning trying to get packed and ready for our trip to O.hio. I've never travelled w/ a babe before and it is stressing me out!







:

We have a 1 hr 40 min flight to Houston first, then a 2 hr lay-over, then a 2 hr 40 min flight to Cleveland. I'm just hoping and praying that she will want to nurse the whole time we are on the plane.







:

I didn't think about it until just now, but I've heard that giving babe a few brand new toys that they've never seen before while on the plane helps too. Now, I just need to find the time/money to buy a couple of new toys.









I'd actually be more worried about the layover time then the in flight time. Desmond has never had a problem in flight, but when we get to the airport early, just in case keeping him entertained can be "fun". Just make sure you have diapers handy, because you know they always go and insist on being changed right when the no seat belt light goes on so you can't do anything about it.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Wow....I am just....amazed!!









Scary isn't it? He was climbing the steps at Gymboree today. I am so afraid he is going to take off walking any day now. He is growing so fast.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

and I opened it







:

I'm sorry! I couldn't help it and kewpie already opened hers!
Finn made me do it!

I LOVE IT!!!
A









shame







on







you








:!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I need to take back Micah's presents from him so that they are new on Tuesday.









We had a few of Desmond's toys wrapped. Note the had. He was helpful and unwrapped them, so DH has to wrap them again, he is so thrilled by that concept.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

so Caroline had a terrible night last night fight nursing finally nurse sleep 30 minutes repeat.. i gave her motrin at bed time, then at 2 am she spiked 103.4 so i gave her more, i took her to the dr this am and everything looks clear, i new that would probably happen since she has nothing but fussy clingy fever but i don't like fevers and my dd2 would get high fevers with ear infections all the time so i wanted to check, my dr is great tho and she said just to call if anything new comes up over the weekend and she will see her monday morning if needed, lots of things it could be and i hate waiting lol
she finally just let me put her down for a nap so i hope she sleeps awhile cause i am worn out!

oh and i am not reading the post except what on the last page when i get on its just to much,

ahh so much for sleeping awhile shes waking now!! see you all later


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Poor Caroline







, hope she feels better soon.

Desmond slept for almost 3 hours straight last night, of course I was up for half of it, but he did it. Now if he will just repeat that feat and go a bit longer.

We went to Gymboree today and stayed after our class for the level 3 class to see how he did there. It looks like he is ready to move up. My little baby is moving into the 10 to 16 month class, eek! On the other hand I think he'll enjoy it more since it is more on his level then level 2, where half the babies still aren't crawling, and he is cruising along.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh so I just turned around to look at Desmond and he was intent on putting something in his mouth and chewing on it. I then noticed the dog staring at him intently. So I took a closer look at what he was chewing on. It was the dog's treat. So I stole it away from the baby and gave it to the dog who promptly ate it less it be stolen again. Desmond stared at me with a look of "but I wasn't done with that yet."

So now he is wandering around with a wood ring in one hand and his diaper rash cream in the other, I should probably go rescue the diaper rash cream.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Darn it, I hate when I lose a post. As I was saying...

doudat - Yes, I love them, thank you! Also, I would pick the bakery, as it's easier to make your coffee than it is to make your own pastry.









Hugs to Queen and Velvet.

Kewpie-o, you'll all do fine on the plane. When Max was a babe we flew back east every three months and he was wonderful on the plane. Especially when he was asleep!







Plus people will fawn over her. One thing I did to keep some of the germies away was wipe down the tray table, chair arms and window shade with a wet one. And really, don't pack more than you'll need. It's much easier to travel light and get things you may need at your destination. Have a safe and pleasant trip!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
My package arrived!!

and I opened it







:

I'm sorry! I couldn't help it and kewpie already opened hers!
Finn made me do it!

I LOVE IT!!!
A

What???
You of all people??
Knowing that I didn't open mine??

AND BLAMING YOUR SON ?














:







:









Ok, that's it. As soon as romi wakes up, I'm gonna open mine!
What did you get


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, bakery it is!

And what bakery in Montreal doesn't have chocolatine? It's Premiere Moisson and they have everything from pastries, to 30 types of bread, to tourtiere and salads. It's where I get my beet salad







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I can't stop eating beets. Dh thinks I'm nuts. I can't stop. Soooo good!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







shame







on







you







:!









So Kris, do I just open mine? See I follow direction, I'm not a renegade like these other people, I need guidance!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen: will you go to the doctor's with Eva?? I'd be worried with 2 days of vomiting... I know there's not much they can do, but that sounds like a lot. Poor little thing.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I can't stop eating beets. Dh thinks I'm nuts. I can't stop. Soooo good!

I am like this with bean salad. I make a quadruple recipe and it's gone before it's fully marinated.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, bakery it is!

And what bakery in Montreal doesn't have chocolatine? It's Premiere Moisson and they have everything from pastries, to 30 types of bread, to tourtiere and salads. It's where I get my beet salad







:

Some make it too dry or bland though. The man at the store I lived near said he made it special for me...I bet he said that to everyone though


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So can I comment once again that I hate poopy diapers. I swear next child isn't being given solids till after they are potty trained. Or maybe I just need to invest in a diaper sprayer. Sigh I really wish Des would wait till 7pm to go so that DH could deal with it.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
So Kris, do I just open mine? See I follow direction, I'm not a renegade like these other people, I need guidance!

i haven't gotten mine yet...but if you wait for me and whoever else wants to join us (queen, hanno, tabrizia...hint hint) we can open them together!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
So Kris, do I just open mine? See I follow direction, I'm not a renegade like these other people, I need guidance!

Ahhh! Just open it already!!









Sorry girls, I knew I wouldn't be able to hold off









And now I am clean and relaxed and I smell really really good thanks to my lovely gift









I'm not gonna tell until everyone has opened theirs!
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
We had a few of Desmond's toys wrapped. Note the had. He was helpful and unwrapped them, so DH has to wrap them again, he is so thrilled by that concept.

wow, that seems so old! i can't picture zenon doing that..unless he was just trying to eat the paper.







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

ultimate-I hope Caroline is feeling better...
A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wow, that seems so old! i can't picture zenon doing that..unless he was just trying to eat the paper.







:

Oh he did that too, but he loved the crinkle sound the paper made too especially when he tore it, and then he could eat it. Good fun to be had!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

ok..i have to run to work BUT i just got my package (thanks hanno!) and i'm feeling very inadequate







: i have yet to open it but the 24lb package (!!) is making me like my gift is not going to measure up!









eek!









i'm going to wait to open it though









ok, off to work! bye!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So can I comment once again that I hate poopy diapers. I swear next child isn't being given solids till after they are potty trained. Or maybe I just need to invest in a diaper sprayer. Sigh I really wish Des would wait till 7pm to go so that DH could deal with it.

a sprayer is totally worth it! our tub is next to the toilet so I just use the shower thingy, only about 4 seconds work


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ok..i have to run to work BUT i just got my package (thanks hanno!) and i'm feeling very inadequate







: i have yet to open it but the 24lb package (!!) is making me like my gift is not going to measure up!









eek!









i'm going to wait to open it though









ok, off to work! bye!

bigger is not always better!!
you are too patient


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I just bought a sprayer and I have to have dh install it. I have the bath next to the toilet too, but I can't adjust the pressure and it sprays everywhere. But man, I really miss the bf poops.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ok..i have to run to work BUT i just got my package (thanks hanno!) and i'm feeling very inadequate







: i have yet to open it but the 24lb package (!!) is making me like my gift is not going to measure up!









eek!









i'm going to wait to open it though









ok, off to work! bye!

24lbs?!!! What did she send you, bricks? That is one heavy package, now I totally want you to open it!!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ok..i have to run to work BUT i just got my package (thanks hanno!) and i'm feeling very inadequate







: i have yet to open it but the 24lb package (!!) is making me like my gift is not going to measure up!









eek!









i'm going to wait to open it though









ok, off to work! bye!

I kinda feel like mine may not measure up either, I got so many lovely things thanks to Queen









...I just want everyone to open them up! The suspense is killing me!
A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I just bought a sprayer and I have to have dh install it. I have the bath next to the toilet too, but I can't adjust the pressure and it sprays everywhere. But man, I really miss the bf poops.


So everyone is saying it is totally worth it. We don't have the shower next to the toilet, since 98% of diaper changes happen downstairs in the family room and the bathroom there is only a half bath so now shower/tub. I'll see if I can talk DH into getting one next month, because I really hate poopy diapers right now.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ok..i have to run to work BUT i just got my package (thanks hanno!) and i'm feeling very inadequate







: i have yet to open it but the 24lb package (!!) is making me like my gift is not going to measure up!









eek!









i'm going to wait to open it though









ok, off to work! bye!

I'm feeling inadequate too, I think my gift I bought weighed under a pound. I can't wait to hear what the 24 pound gift is.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow you all are way to chatty for me!!!!







I read everyday and I'm now about 15 pages behind!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

firsttimepreggers - awe, that sounds awful - I hope your household gets better very soon! Poor Hannah. (and poor you and dh!)

ultimate and queen - I hope your girlies get better soon too!

Ha ha ha - finn'smama -







welcome to the darkside! (I'm glad I'm not the only one who was bad and didn't wait!)

I have my gift all packaged up and ready to mail....I just did not make it to the PO today.







: I will get it out 1st thing tomorrow morning, I swear. (I would've gotten it mailed out sooner, but I was waiting on it to get here and then when it finally did, Scout was ill I didn't have time to package it all up) Okay, enough excuses.









You ladies make me feel lots less stressed about traveling w/ Scout. Yay! I can't wait for my family to meet her!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

24 lbs! Holy moly!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Scout had some steamed broccoli and cauliflower yesterday, and man-o-man, did it make her poo stink!!!! It was the worst poo she has ever had!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh yeah, and I've forgotten to mention that she is mainly doing self-feeding now (remember when I was too scared of choking to allow that? hee hee







). She is doing pretty well at getting the food into her mouth. She really likes acrorn squash and hates avocado.







: ...and no choking scares. Just a few gagging episodes, that's all.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

why am I at Etsy?? you people is why!
look at this...and this


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
why am I at Etsy?? you people is why!
look at this...and this

Aww I want a girl, they have way cuter shoes then boys. On the other hand having a boy saves me lots of money in not buying cute baby shoes.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Will you have a chance to rest more over the holidays??
A

With Abby's support, yes. Sadly I have never been able to nap (it generally takes me 1-2 hours to get to sleep or 2 benadryl) so I'll just have to hope she will go back ti sleep at 6:20 if I am still in bed.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Aww I want a girl, they have way cuter shoes then boys. On the other hand having a boy saves me lots of money in not buying cute baby shoes.

the first ones are boyish enough for me...but feel free to ignore because my boy has dresses


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
why am I at Etsy?? you people is why!
look at this...and this

gotcha hooked!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
why am I at Etsy?? you people is why!
look at this...and this

Etsy is insane!! I have a serious Etsy problem.
The girly shoes are too darn freaking cute!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

How can there be three (now four) posts while I am catching up?









Totally OT question - for those of you who stay home, how do you do it financially? Not to be nosy, but I want to homeschool like Ultimate will be (tomorrow is the last day for one of your girls, right?) Our problem is DH's paycheck pays for most of the bills and mine pays for my school loans, daycare and food/incidentals. So I'm trying to figure out how anyone can make it on one paycheck?!?

Sorry to be so OT, but I love my job in some ways but I have really been feeling the need to be with my girls (except when they drive me nuts!)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I love these and really like these

Oh and for you lucky americans, this store is INSANE! I'm always drooling over these... She's closed for the holidays but check out her feedback for pictures. Yum.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
the first ones are boyish enough for me...but feel free to ignore because my boy has dresses

Oh me too, but his foot doesn't fit in that type of shoe, only pediped type, we can't do robeez types, which again saves me lots of money.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Totally OT question - for those of you who stay home, how do you do it financially? Not to be nosy, but I want to homeschool like Ultimate will be (tomorrow is the last day for one of your girls, right?) Our problem is DH's paycheck pays for most of the bills and mine pays for my school loans, daycare and food/incidentals. So I'm trying to figure out how anyone can make it on one paycheck?!?


Honestly DH makes enough for me to stay home. Based on my education level (Associates), where we live (I just noticed you live close by, we're in Columbia), and the cost of Daycare (we would consider), I would bring in about $600 a month after taxes and Daycare expenses. Which is so not worth it, since it would all go to takeout food anyways, since neither of us would be interested in cooking or other daily tasks. Once we have our second, which will be in 2009 likely it would cost more for me to work then I would bring in.

That being said, when we pay off debt, DH brings in a really nice salary based on the industry he is in and what he does.

So if I did work all my money would go to daycare and later to private schools, because we know we don't want our children going to public school. It just works better for us to stay home, and thanks to my DH's career path it actually works out for us.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I love these and really like these

Oh and for you lucky americans, this store is INSANE! I'm always drooling over these... She's closed for the holidays but check out her feedback for pictures. Yum.

I love that first pair of shoes. I can't spend anymore money though. Especially since I want to get a Goodmama, Mamapads and a diaper sprayer in the new year. So I really need to be good for now.

Okay and the food link was just mean, those look so good.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
How can there be three (now four) posts while I am catching up?









Totally OT question - for those of you who stay home, how do you do it financially? Not to be nosy, but I want to homeschool like Ultimate will be (tomorrow is the last day for one of your girls, right?) Our problem is DH's paycheck pays for most of the bills and mine pays for my school loans, daycare and food/incidentals. So I'm trying to figure out how anyone can make it on one paycheck?!?

Sorry to be so OT, but I love my job in some ways but I have really been feeling the need to be with my girls (except when they drive me nuts!)

It's squeeky, but worth it. We moved into this completely trashed house for 5 free months rent and starting January it's only $250 + ultilities. We never eat out, never go out. My husband makes not much money, but we still manage organic because we think it's important.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

DH makes more then me, but I have a MS (and $60k debt) so I make decent money, only half of which goes to daycare. So staying at home would cause us to lose my other half of my paycheck. We are trying to buy a house that is a fixer upper with land. It is ~300k which is pretty good for 3 acres here. I just wish it was on option to try. I am a teacher, so I bet I could tutor or something to bring in extra $, but not anything like what I would lose by not working.

Again, sorry to be OT, but that is where my nursing frustrations lie- I make enough milk for Abby, but just can't pump enough!

On a side note, I think Mom may get me an Ergo for my birthday (Dec 30) -the big 3 - 0


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
DH makes more then me, but I have a MS (and $60k debt) so I make decent money, only half of which goes to daycare. So staying at home would cause us to lose my other half of my paycheck. We are trying to buy a house that is a fixer upper with land. It is ~300k which is pretty good for 3 acres here. I just wish it was on option to try. I am a teacher, so I bet I could tutor or something to bring in extra $, but not anything like what I would lose by not working.

Again, sorry to be OT, but that is where my nursing frustrations lie- I make enough milk for Abby, but just can't pump enough!

On a side note, I think Mom may get me an Ergo for my birthday (Dec 30) -the big 3 - 0









I think it's very on topic. You're talking about how to move toward your ideal for your family


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I think it's very on topic. You're talking about how to move toward your ideal for your family









Oh good - I hate to vent, but I know DH is getting sick of hearing about it because he REALLY wants me to be able to stay home but can't figure out how to make it work, so I am trying not to mention it to him...

My goal would be to stay home for next school year, but I doubt it will happen. Also, Abby in un-vaxed, but is in daycare which is a small concern for me... I'm not sure if I want to delay or let her go un-vaxed, but if she remains in daycare I will probably go for starting them soon so get gets some immunity just in case since she will be more likely to be exposed to something







:


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Plus I just joined a neat AP group here, but they mostly meet during the day and I am soooo wanting to be there!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I totally just snooped on your blog and watched to video from over a year ago and now I feel super happy!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Don't resist!

How else will you end up #1?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
so you want to beat Queen?

Haha, well I hear I WON'T be first! I think someone from our ddc is already there!

I too was wondering how your 'date' went kewpie-o!! That was cute how you could tell he was hankerin', at least he had the forethought to try to butter you up







I'm not so lucky!!







Oh- and there was no resisting- just negotiating... I"m 'off' tonight!








A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Oh good - I hate to vent, but I know DH is getting sick of hearing about it because he REALLY wants me to be able to stay home but can't figure out how to make it work, so I am trying not to mention it to him...

My goal would be to stay home for next school year, but I doubt it will happen. Also, Abby in un-vaxed, but is in daycare which is a small concern for me... I'm not sure if I want to delay or let her go un-vaxed, but if she remains in daycare I will probably go for starting them soon so get gets some immunity just in case since she will be more likely to be exposed to something







:


Romi is unvaxed and will be in daycare soon. I don't know how likely she'll get in contact with Mumps or Rubella just cause she's in daycare, you know? Especially since she'll probably be the only unvaxed one there!! And when you're home with your kids, you still go on activities, playdates and such, so there would always be a possibility of exposition. So I think you shouldn't really stress that much about daycare and vaccination issues


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

As for being a SAHM, no can do here. With our mortgage, we'd never make it on one salary.

But daycare here is 7$ a day.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
My package arrived!
and I opened it







:

I'm sorry! I couldn't help it and kewpie already opened hers!
Finn made me do it!

I LOVE IT!!!
A









:







:







:







:

Yay!! I'm so glad, that was fast, eh? I hope you enjoy yourself!!
hahah, maybe finn can enjoy it all with you- I like bringing the kids in the bath with me with that stuff cuz I know it's gentle and natural. Although- the lavendar isn't 'relaxing' when you got 2 kids with you in the tub!

I guess it's a free for all now, eh girls??







:
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 







:







:







:







:

Yay!! I'm so glad, that was fast, eh? I hope you enjoy yourself!!
hahah, maybe finn can enjoy it all with you- I like bringing the kids in the bath with me with that stuff cuz I know it's gentle and natural. Although- the lavendar isn't 'relaxing' when you got 2 kids with you in the tub!

I guess it's a free for all now, eh girls??







:
A

Darnit, and my gift is right where romi's sleeping. Tomorrow.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

First up: Eva's been ok today- but we'll see this evening. She held down all her nursings this afternoon. If it went on a day more I'd take her in, but she seems no worse so I'll wait.
What's with all the poor sick sweeties now?? I can't believe how many of us are battling sickness! No fun! Hang in there girls!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So can I comment once again that I hate poopy diapers. I swear next child isn't being given solids till after they are potty trained. Or maybe I just need to invest in a diaper sprayer. Sigh I really wish Des would wait till 7pm to go so that DH could deal with it.

Potty trained eh??







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
As for being a SAHM, no can do here. With our mortgage, we'd never make it on one salary.

But daycare here is 7$ a day.

really? what do you do? I didn't know you worked.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Oh good - I hate to vent, but I know DH is getting sick of hearing about it because he REALLY wants me to be able to stay home but can't figure out how to make it work, so I am trying not to mention it to him...

My goal would be to stay home for next school year, but I doubt it will happen.







:

Well I guess technically I'm a wahm. Being a painter brings in roughly the same as a part-time job for me, but it's not regular. It's often in bigger chuncks throughout the year.
I love being at home, I cannot imagine working. Dh is self employed as well and our income is very unstable at times. We actually live below the poverty level, I believe. Sometimes I don't know how we do it, because some months we really wonder where the $$ is going to come from, but we do it. We live pretty well actually. We lack no need or want, we have luxury (for heaven's sake I just bought a wishbox!!) and sometimes we're frugal, but not always. We just make it work. Mind you, we have a lot of debt too- no mortgage but cc debt and student loans. In our case, we have/had to be creative, think around things, and create our own solutions. Like using re-claimed materials for our house, finishing it slowly and using credit to build it b/c we couldn't get a loan. However, it's different here b/c we don't have to worry about healthcare, say. Anyway- I really do hope you find a solution- it's so important to be happy with your situation. Feel free to vent here- sometimes you just need to write it out and it's interesting to us!!
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm an investigator for Service Canada - Employment Insurance and Social Insurance fraud.

Yep, I work for the gov't









Did you think Liam was in daycare just for fun?? Man, you must've thought I was one bad mom







He's there cause if I don't send him I'll lose my spot. And I go back to work in april


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Glad to hear Eva is keeping milk down. Poor thing. It's true that so many of our little ones are sick. Darn winter.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm an investigator for Service Canada - Employment Insurance and Social Insurance fraud.

Yep, I work for the gov't









Did you think Liam was in daycare just for fun?? Man, you must've thought I was one bad mom







He's there cause if I don't send him I'll lose my spot. And I go back to work in april









Oh, I didn't know that. I guess, duh, you're on maternity. Interesting job- are you mean??
I knew about the spot thing for Liam, but I did think it was just for fun.







I thought people just did that. (when you're a bad mom) (just kidding)
A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh, I didn't know that. I guess, duh, you're on maternity. Interesting job- are you mean??
I knew about the spot thing for Liam, but I did think it was just for fun.








I thought people just did that. (when you're a bad mom) (just kidding)
A

I'm mostly nice, but I can be mean








I actually really like my job. It's always something new and I love trying to trick people into telling me the truth


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm mostly nice, but I can be mean








I actually really like my job. It's always something new and I love trying to trick people into telling me the truth









that's so hilarious, and i bet so true.
I need to go to bed and go wake up that baby to nurse her. It figures the one time in MONTHS I could have actually used the pump I leant it out







head.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey, did you open your package???
oh man, I'm so going to hit 1000 this month!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm mostly nice, but I can be mean








I actually really like my job. It's always something new and I love trying to trick people into telling me the truth









This skill will come in handy for a mom too


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
that's so hilarious, and i bet so true.
I need to go to bed and go wake up that baby to nurse her. It figures the one time in MONTHS I could have actually used the pump I leant it out







head.
A

hand express? waking a sleeping babe can mean trouble


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

So true!! Cause I'm all relaxed when I'm chatting with people and I just find the truth through the back door. Although my kids my learn all my tricks, I'll have to continually think of new tactics!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
hey, did you open your package???
oh man, I'm so going to hit 1000 this month!
A

Not yet. Romi is sleeping (since 7h30) and if I go in our room, she'll wake up for sure. She was so cute today, her eyes are gunky and swollen and she's coughing but she was so happy and smiling







I love my little girl. All this talk of work makes me dread going back


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
that's so hilarious, and i bet so true.
I need to go to bed and go wake up that baby to nurse her. It figures the one time in MONTHS I could have actually used the pump I leant it out








head.
A

Why? Did she go to sleep a long time ago?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So add another baby to the sick list







. Desmond has been clingy all afternoon and evening. And he has a fever, poor baby. I have one too so poor Mommy too, but I don't feel sick, which I'm happy about. He took over a 2 hour nap this afternoon only 2 hours after his first nap, but I didn't really think anything of it. He is out now and he was defiantly not a happy baby this evening. He needed one of us to hold him, which isn't a problem, but it isn't normal. Since he normally loves crawling around and watching us and doing his own thing. Oh well he is asleep now, hopefully sleep will help.

I decided against Tylenol since I figure if he has a fever it is for a reason. I don't think it is too bad, but the ear thermometer didn't work right on him (he didn't like it at all) and he was having nothing to do with the pacifier thermometer. Oh well if he isn't better in the morning I'll try the paci one again.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
hand express? waking a sleeping babe can mean trouble

hmmm...yes, so true. can I do that?? well- she may nurse in her sleep, if not, I'll give it a try!
goodnight girls!
'twinto twinto witto star,
how I wonder what you are
up above the dino sty
twinto twinto little star!!!'
lets sing todetha mommy

oh oh- i forgot to share. At nap time Axel was mad and crying and I was frusterated, and he was standing on his bed- when he threw up his hands and said 'nurse me mama!' (he weaned a looong time ago) and mumbled/cried something about Evangeline...so I said ok. I took him in my arms and cradled him and he was happy, and then I pulled down my shirt and said, 'here you go', and he turned his head away and scorned, 'i don't like boobies mama!'. I said, 'oh, ok' and then we just snuggled. Funny! I wasn't sure what he was after- I think he must need more snuggles! Jealous I guess.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Why? Did she go to sleep a long time ago?

ya, a couple hours ago- and since I'm going to bed I want her to eat before I 'go down'.

Ok- that was so not a sexual pun- it was supposed to be an infant pun, like 'I put the baby down', I'm going to put the mommy down!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So add another baby to the sick list







. .

Oh, nooo. Poor everyone! Hope your night is ok!!
A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
hmmm...yes, so true. can I do that?? well- she may nurse in her sleep, if not, I'll give it a try!
goodnight girls!
'twinto twinto witto star,
how I wonder what you are
up above the dino sty
twinto twinto little star!!!'
lets sing todetha mommy

oh oh- i forgot to share. At nap time Axel was mad and crying and I was frusterated, and he was standing on his bed- when he threw up his hands and said 'nurse me mama!' (he weaned a looong time ago) and mumbled/cried something about Evangeline...so I said ok. I took him in my arms and cradled him and he was happy, and then I pulled down my shirt and said, 'here you go', and he turned his head away and scorned, 'i don't like boobies mama!'. I said, 'oh, ok' and then we just snuggled. Funny! I wasn't sure what he was after- I think he must need more snuggles! Jealous I guess.
A

awe - what a sweet little song.








"I don't like boobies, mama!"


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
shydaisi--i just checked out your micah site for the first time...that's really great! i can't imagine putting together a site like that--i hardly ever even upload photos







those week by week shots by the bear are neat.









: Thank you! It actually was fairly time consuming which is why it hasn't been updated in about 4 months!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
hmmm...yes, so true. can I do that?? well- she may nurse in her sleep, if not, I'll give it a try!
goodnight girls!
'twinto twinto witto star,
how I wonder what you are
up above the dino sty
twinto twinto little star!!!'
lets sing todetha mommy

oh oh- i forgot to share. At nap time Axel was mad and crying and I was frusterated, and he was standing on his bed- when he threw up his hands and said 'nurse me mama!' (he weaned a looong time ago) and mumbled/cried something about Evangeline...so I said ok. I took him in my arms and cradled him and he was happy, and then I pulled down my shirt and said, 'here you go', and he turned his head away and scorned, 'i don't like boobies mama!'. I said, 'oh, ok' and then we just snuggled. Funny! I wasn't sure what he was after- I think he must need more snuggles! Jealous I guess.
A

boobie-free nursing


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm trying very hard to figure out the new laptop. It's sooo different!


----------



## rivkajean (Feb 13, 2007)

hugs to all the sick babies!

drumroll....

We got another crawler! That's why I've been absent -- haven't "childproofed" hardly at all yet, just outlets. I'm chasing the baby all over.
That's project numero uno after christmas, clean! So I don't need to hover and pull pebbles and cat hair out of her mouth (as much?)
I'll try to keep up, we'll see how I do!


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm just here for a minute to say how sad I am about mighty mama...I can't stop crying for that poor family. To lose both of those wonderful women within months of each other.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
But daycare here is 7$ a day.

That would be lovely! For Abby, I pay $35 per day, for Ari is is only a bit less.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
I'm just here for a minute to say how sad I am about mighty mama...I can't stop crying for that poor family. To lose both of those wonderful women within months of each other.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
I'm just here for a minute to say how sad I am about mighty mama...I can't stop crying for that poor family. To lose both of those wonderful women within months of each other.





































I didn't 'know' either of these women, but I was able to read the caringbridge page...tragic, and when I learned about the 3 montho old I cried anyway...I don't know what to say! the pain that family must be going through is catastrophic.
I will be appreciating my family more this Christmas.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
I'm just here for a minute to say how sad I am about mighty mama...I can't stop crying for that poor family. To lose both of those wonderful women within months of each other.














































jessica









it's just overwhelming what they have gone through. they were such strong, *fierce* (that was the key word at amy's memorial to describe her) women....that leave behind four beautiful boys. i just want to pour out as much energy as possible to all of them to try and surround them with as much love and peace as i can.







jessica







amy


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
oh oh- i forgot to share. At nap time Axel was mad and crying and I was frusterated, and he was standing on his bed- when he threw up his hands and said 'nurse me mama!' (he weaned a looong time ago) and mumbled/cried something about Evangeline...so I said ok. I took him in my arms and cradled him and he was happy, and then I pulled down my shirt and said, 'here you go', and he turned his head away and scorned, 'i don't like boobies mama!'. I said, 'oh, ok' and then we just snuggled. Funny! I wasn't sure what he was after- I think he must need more snuggles! Jealous I guess.
A

that is very sweet.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

After a throw-up free day since yesterday morning, Eva vomited all her nursing again this morning.
Anyone have an idea what's up?
A


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
After a throw-up free day since yesterday morning, Eva vomited all her nursing again this morning.
Anyone have an idea what's up?
A









that is so hard! i hate vomiting!! i have no idea but maybe i'd try and limit how much she gets...ease her tummy back into food.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

another thought queen-- if it's a virus, an antiviral tea might be good to give her...like lemon balm or echinacea...very small amounts. i've also heard that heating sea salt in a skillet and putting it into a bag or something (like a hot salt pack for the tummy) can help calm stomach muscles after throwing up...it may help


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
I'm just here for a minute to say how sad I am about mighty mama...I can't stop crying for that poor family. To lose both of those wonderful women within months of each other.





































I have no idea what this is about... Anyone have a link?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Queen: my guess would be viral too... How is her poop? At this point I'd be worried about dehydration. Poor Eva! Is she the only sick one in your home?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I have no idea what this is about... Anyone have a link?

this is her caring bridge site...she is an mdc mama. her sister, amy, passed in june. she left behind two little boys (then 5 and 2). jess had her second son in august and just passed early this morning. it's unbelieveble what they have gone through.

also, amy's youngest has hunters syndrome...visit save sweetpea on my siggy.

on a cute note--i am crying as i type and kaylo came up and said "why are you dripping?"


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
this is her caring bridge site...she is an mdc mama. her sister, amy, passed in june. she left behind two little boys (then 5 and 2). jess had her second son in august and just passed early this morning. it's unbelieveble what they have gone through.

also, amy's youngest has hunters syndrome...visit save sweetpea on my siggy.

on a cute note--i am crying as i type and kaylo came up and said "why are you dripping?"









Oh my... I am in total tears now. How sad and touching and heartbreaking.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

how sad


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Exchange:
On another note, I'm pissed at the PO cause I paid for priority shipping and the package should've been delivered yesterday but it wasn't. I hope it gets to my person before christmas.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

me too... i sent mine on monday and they haven't gotten it...hopefully today.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Queen: my guess would be viral too... How is her poop? At this point I'd be worried about dehydration. Poor Eva! Is she the only sick one in your home?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
another thought queen-- if it's a virus, an antiviral tea might be good to give her...like lemon balm or echinacea...very small amounts. i've also heard that heating sea salt in a skillet and putting it into a bag or something (like a hot salt pack for the tummy) can help calm stomach muscles after throwing up...it may help

thanks guys. I'm not worried about dehydration b/c she's keeping the nursing down during the day and night. It's just vomiting in the evening and morning, which is so weird. She's only nursing one side at a time, so that's cut back her intake, and it seems to help if she gets a burp after. I might try the tea- that's a good idea. She hadn't pooped since Wednesday, when it was on the runny side, but a couple hours ago she had a *huge* frothyish yellow liquid poop- pure breastmilk. She seems miserable today, yesterday she was a bit listless.
Axel had a touch of diahrea. (i never know how to spell that) but otherwise is fine. Dh and I are fine.
just to total vomit: twice Wed morning, fine all day, twice Wednesday evening, fine all night, twice Thurday morning, fine until Friday morning, once. Two liquidy poops Wednesday, One huge pure liquid poop Friday morning.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
this is her caring bridge site...she is an mdc mama. her sister, amy, passed in june. she left behind two little boys (then 5 and 2). jess had her second son in august and just passed early this morning. it's unbelieveble what they have gone through.

also, amy's youngest has hunters syndrome...visit save sweetpea on my siggy.

on a cute note--i am crying as i type and kaylo came up and said "why are you dripping?"










How sad, that is one of my worst nightmares.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







jessica









it's just overwhelming what they have gone through. they were such strong, *fierce* (that was the key word at amy's memorial to describe her) women....that leave behind four beautiful boys. i just want to pour out as much energy as possible to all of them to try and surround them with as much love and peace as i can.







jessica







amy









you are a terrific friend


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

sorry I was missing this morning, I was using my pumping time to compose a letter for my friend's adoption process. I know she'll make a great mom, but I was struggling with what they wanted me to write about.

off to read


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
sorry I was missing this morning, I was using my pumping time to compose a letter for my friend's adoption process. I know she'll make a great mom, but I was struggling with what they wanted me to write about.

off to read

That's such a sweet thing to do for your friend - how cool will it be when she becomes some little boy or girl's momma and you played a part in it!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

arismomkoofie said:


> How can there be three (now four) posts while I am catching up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 

On a side note, I think Mom may get me an Ergo for my birthday (Dec 30) -the big 3 - 0









You're a baby! You are a youngster!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I finished the diaper bag I made for my niece and her doll babies. Yay! Just in time - our flight for "home" leaves tomorrow!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

My husband is the sole breadwinner and I stay at home....but money is VERY tight. We basically live paycheck to paycheck and have to watch our budget very closely. It helps that both of us drive old beat-up vehicles that have long since been paid for. We don't have very much debt other than our mortgage and the hospital bill for the birth that we are slowly chipping away at (no health insurance














. It's worth it to me, but sometimes it gets really old living this way. Seriously, if I go $15 over budget at the grocery store it throws our finances out of whack.







I want so badly to find a way to make money from home. I love to sew and it is my dream to make a living doing that....I'm just not sure how to get started, since we don't have any start-up money.







Oh, P.S. - I don't have a college degree. Went for 2 years and dropped out. Pretty much all I am qualified to do is retail/food service and medical receptionist. Before staying at home, I worked as a front desk receptionist/scheduler at a cancer clinic. If I ever went back to work for any reason, I'd probably go back to doing that.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I finished the diaper bag I made for my niece and her doll babies. Yay! Just in time - our flight for "home" leaves tomorrow!









wow!!! your niece is very lucky


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

you should try Etsy Kewpie-o, you're awesome


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I finished the diaper bag I made for my niece and her doll babies. Yay! Just in time - our flight for "home" leaves tomorrow!









that is awesome! i love it! you should try etsy! i'll buy one from you







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
sorry I was missing this morning, I was using my pumping time to compose a letter for my friend's adoption process. I know she'll make a great mom, but I was struggling with what they wanted me to write about.

off to read

that would be hard...how formal does the letter have to be? it'd be nice if you could just chat from the heart about what kind of mum she'd be.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
you are a terrific friend









thanks hanno--i wish there was more that i could do (tangibly do).


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
My husband is the sole breadwinner and I stay at home....but money is VERY tight. We basically live paycheck to paycheck and have to watch our budget very closely. It helps that both of us drive old beat-up vehicles that have long since been paid for. We don't have very much debt other than our mortgage and the hospital bill for the birth that we are slowly chipping away at (no health insurance














. It's worth it to me, but sometimes it gets really old living this way. Seriously, if I go $15 over budget at the grocery store it throws our finances out of whack.







I want so badly to find a way to make money from home. I love to sew and it is my dream to make a living doing that....I'm just not sure how to get started, since we don't have any start-up money.







Oh, P.S. - I don't have a college degree. Went for 2 years and dropped out. Pretty much all I am qualified to do is retail/food service and medical receptionist. Before staying at home, I worked as a front desk receptionist/scheduler at a cancer clinic. If I ever went back to work for any reason, I'd probably go back to doing that.









i understand...if we didn't grow most of our food and if i didn't work a couple nights a week--things would be super tight for us.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firsttimepreggers* 
I'm just here for a minute to say how sad I am about mighty mama...I can't stop crying for that poor family. To lose both of those wonderful women within months of each other.





































How awful...I am thinking of Jess and her family today







So very tragic...


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I finished the diaper bag I made for my niece and her doll babies. Yay! Just in time - our flight for "home" leaves tomorrow!









WoW! That is beautiful...I third the suggestion to give Etsy a go!

Arismom, I'll be the big 3-0 on the 25th!







: to us!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well I guess technically I'm a wahm. Being a painter brings in roughly the same as a part-time job for me, but it's not regular. It's often in bigger chuncks throughout the year.
I love being at home, I cannot imagine working. Dh is self employed as well and our income is very unstable at times. *We actually live below the poverty level, I believe.* Sometimes I don't know how we do it, because some months we really wonder where the $$ is going to come from, but we do it. We live pretty well actually. *We lack no need or want*, we have luxury (for heaven's sake I just bought a wishbox!!) and sometimes we're frugal, but not always. We just make it work. Mind you, we have a lot of debt too- no mortgage but cc debt and student loans. In our case, we have/had to be creative, think around things, and create our own solutions. Like using re-claimed materials for our house, finishing it slowly and using credit to build it b/c we couldn't get a loan. However, it's different here b/c we don't have to worry about healthcare, say. Anyway- I really do hope you find a solution- it's so important to be happy with your situation. Feel free to vent here- sometimes you just need to write it out and it's interesting to us!!
A

what does your dh do?
wow, sounds so similar to us. a couple years ago, we actually got a letter from the government basically asking how we live on what we reported!!! (and it was a year that we felt financially great--and we report everything!) dh is self-employed most of the year...i waitress a couple nights (at a wonderful little restaurant, btw...they use a lot of what we grow!







), do a farmers' market and several craft fairs, babysit here and there. sometimes we have a lot of money (all relative







), sometimes (like in winter) things are much tighter. we rent, so that is a plus for us right now (it's cheap) but hopefully will get a "good deal" on our house (and just found out that the lead abatement costs $$$ will be taken off of the asking price-woohhoo) we barter a lot and don't buy much stuff. (as i think about buying a wishbox too







).
i think income/money issues is hard b/c everyone's situation is so different--where they live, how they live etc. for example-not everyone can grow there food, or even wants to, or has time to. things like the cost of homes or school can vary so much. it's tough.

vermont is great about healthcare though--or at least for us since we are "low-income" we all have coverage (including homebirths with LM)--and even if it goes up a lot the kids will have coverage until they are 18 (eye, dental, health).








arismom--i hope that you can figure out a way to be home and make it work for you!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

happy birthday a little early to arismom and finnsmama!!





















:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I love trying to trick people into telling me the truth









No wonder why we have so many posts? Are you using your secret skills on all of us?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I finished the diaper bag I made for my niece and her doll babies. Yay! Just in time - our flight for "home" leaves tomorrow!









That's so cute!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Last night DH agreed to me getting a few more diapers for Desmond, yay! Now I just need to wait for Goodmama to stock again. I figure he needs 3 to 4 nighttime diapers, I hope to be able to get one Goodmama and see if it works and then get more if it does. Kind of upset that my Baby Behinds are getting to small on him, since we bought a ton figuring they would last awhile.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, mommas, for thinking my bag is Etsy-worthy! I dunno about that! Awe shucks









I'd love to start making more stuff and trying my luck with etsy...maybe I can find a way to add to my fabric and thread stash somehow.







That funky retro print is from an old bed sheet and the orange batik is from a curtain that doesn't fit any of our windows


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Thanks, mommas, for thinking my bag is Etsy-worthy! I dunno about that! Awe shucks









I'd love to start making more stuff and trying my luck with etsy...maybe I can find a way to add to my fabric and thread stash somehow.







That funky retro print is from an old bed sheet and the orange batik is from a curtain that doesn't fit any of our windows









thrift stores?? you should really do it! i would love to buy a bag from you, for real!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

mclisa said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie*
> ...


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok- I have managed to skim read back through yesterday







Now I jsut need to see if I can type this up before Johnny pushes the button that turns the computer off (he just discovered it and really likes it because it is shiny and blue).

Well Johnny has turned into MR Speedy Pants when he wants to be...he reportedly cried the whole time he was at the ymca child watch Thursday (2hrs) but when I picked him up and walked by the swimming pool he got so excited he almsot jumped out of my arms and everytime I put him down would crawl as fast as he could to the edge of the water. Then during his swim lesson he kept "jumping" (leaning forward until he fell) into the water with his whole head under and not even swallowing water, it was wild and so cute!

We love brushing teeth here too - we brush multiple times a day







but Johnny's "lovey" is a mega blocks elefant pull cart..he even nurses with it regularly.

Arismomkooofie, regarding Staying home-

For us it was more expensive for me to work- daycare/commuting/eat out etc...

I don't have student loans yet though - still in school. I do work some, but I make less than $15/wk...I do it to have a ymca membership









Money is really tight for us, but we are better at saving it sense I am home I cook and use less gas etc too...and we just cut costs wherever we can (go to more basic cable and phone plans etc).

I am going to start working a little more in January, but mainly because I wil have to pay someone to watch Johnny while I'm in school and need to fund that somehow.

Seriously though, the tighter money gets the more you conserve - DH has been out of work for 2mos and we been living off the occasional unemployment check...when he works though I set about 20-30% of his paycheck into an emergency fund so we are prepared for anything that may come up.

You probaly can make it work, you might even try tracking your expenses now, and seeing what you can and will cut back if you stay home...or like me, maybe there is some happy medium for you...I hope everything works out! Plus- we don't live so far away, and we haven't done a MD DDC get together yet


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Arismom, I'll be the big 3-0 on the 25th!







: to us!

Yea to us!!!







:








:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
happy birthday a little early to arismom and finnsmama!!





















:

Thank you so much! Dh has been teasing me about getting into my 30's, but he's been there for awhile so...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 

Well we live pay check to pay check but only cause we suck at saving.... dh is a computer nerd um i mean senior security engineer and makes pretty good money, tho its never enough lol, we went in to our marriage, pregnant knowing i would stay home, i got lucky, also i only have a high school diploma so i would make less then child care would cost and so really i can't afford to work.. oh and no student loans dh went to community collage and school in the navy, long before we met.

DH is in sales and it seems that he has seen reduction in pay in the last few years. Right now we tend to live paycheck to paycheck too, and both of us have school loans. The school loans are killer - they will keep us in debt for the next ~10+ years f we can't pay them early. We have paid off just about everything else besides our current mortgage. I don't really regret my school loans because most are from my two postgraduate years when I was pg with Ari and just after I had her and I was a single mommy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
and yes i am now homeschooling!!!!!! today was Hailey's last day!! Elizabeth goes back after winter break for only 8 days then we are FINISHED WITH PUBLIC SCHOOL!!

Yea for you!!!!! I am happy for you and a bit jealous as well.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
so i would think you need to make a list of what you ABSOLUTELY can not live with out, food electric water insurance phone student loans, see if you can make it fit his paycheck...i also don't know what your dh does but my dh being in the computer world it, does end up changing jobs every few years, because he gets good raises doing so and the computer world is always changing so as he learns more and more new things ( he is also a quick learner) he switches and makes more that way, i should add he probably knows more then most people with a degree and has no degrees which saved us money not paying for school and he still gets paid the same, like i said i got lucky

i really hope you figure out away to stay home.

Thank you! So far, changing jobs hasn't helped much, but this job is noce because he gets a car and never gets calls in the evenings and weekends (like when he worked for a major cell phone carrier)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Arismomkooofie, regarding Staying home-

For us it was more expensive for me to work- daycare/commuting/eat out etc...

I don't have student loans yet though - still in school. I do work some, but I make less than $15/wk...I do it to have a ymca membership









Money is really tight for us, but we are better at saving it sinse I am home I cook and use less gas etc too...and we just cut costs wherever we can (go to more basic cable and phone plans etc).

I am going to start working a little more in January, but mainly because I wil have to pay someone to watch Johnny while I'm in school and need to fund that somehow.

Seriously though, the tighter money gets the more you conserve - DH has been out of work for 2mos and we been living off the occasional unemployment check...when he works though I set about 20-30% of his paycheck into an emergency fund so we are prepared for anything that may come up.

You probably can make it work, you might even try tracking your expenses now, and seeing what you can and will cut back if you stay home...or like me, maybe there is some happy medium for you...I hope everything works out! Plus- we don't live so far away, and we haven't done a MD DDC get together yet









I know we still need to do it! Right now we are planning our Bradley class reunion, a year after our class started! We should seriously get together son - there are a lot of us here! My sis is in Frederick so I get out that way every so often









Yeahhhhhh!!!! School's out for 11 days!!! Can you tell I'm excited?







:


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Ya'll are slow tonight! I wrote a loooong post and no one posted while I was writing!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, I did it....

I opened my gift...

AND I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you Anika, it is so me, you have no idea







:





















:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

kewpie: I'd so buy a bag from you, I'd love to encourage your creativity and help you get started on your feet... Open your Etsy store and sell customs to start with, I would be willing to pay a deposit to allow you to get materials and such. Imagine if it would work out? You could have something that would help out financially and could be the start to a wonderful career


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, I did it....

I opened my gift...

AND I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you Anika, it is so me, you have no idea







:





















:

Oh I'm so glad you like it! I agonized over whether to actually knit it for you, but that's half the fun, so I didn't...I wish you warm hands or feet this winter!








Will you do socks or mitts??
A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
that is awesome! i love it! you should try etsy! i'll buy one from you







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
kewpie: I'd so buy a bag from you, I'd love to encourage your creativity and help you get started on your feet... Open your Etsy store and sell customs to start with, I would be willing to pay a deposit to allow you to get materials and such. Imagine if it would work out? You could have something that would help out financially and could be the start to a wonderful career









I oughta show these posts to DH - maybe it would encourage him to try and squeeze some room in our budget for a few start-up supplies







I would love to do custom orders.







I would also like to make and sell mama pads. I've only made a few so far, but I think with some tinkering, I could come up with a design that is my own and then test them out for durability and whatnot.

I'm all excited now







:
Thanks for all the encouragement. You mommies are the best.







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

100% mitts with that wool!! OMG so gorgeous!!! I've never seen anything like it... I mean I've seen their wool, but not that kind. Yum. And the color is to die for.

Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I oughta show these posts to DH - maybe it would encourage him to try and squeeze some room in our budget for a few start-up supplies







I would love to do custom orders.







I would also like to make and sell mama pads. I've only made a few so far, but I think with some tinkering, I could come up with a design that is my own and then test them out for durability and whatnot.

I'm all excited now







:
Thanks for all the encouragement. You mommies are the best.







:

Oh and opening an Etsy store is free:

Quote:

Fees
Sign up - free, your own shop - free, listing an item - 20 cents, selling - 3.5% fee. That's it. All listings include up to 5 images. Listings stay up for 4 months.
So you could totally do it!! And you just pay when you make a sale, easy!! Do it, I'll buy one from you for sure


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

we have a uke fest here too
and a purple goose egged forehead


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

The TP would be a start if you find Etsy intimidating. I just bought 2 of those little gnomes. She even went out and bought organic cotton yarn for me!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys!!
Well today was/is pretty dumb. I took a 'gravol' half and hour ago and I hope it was in enough time. This afternoon Axel started throwing up- he hadn't eaten much so it was mostly water. I've been feeling crappy for an hour or too. MOstly I'm pretty bummed out about not seeing my sister- I went in for an hour by myself to see them and they stood away from me like the plaugue.

Well, on a day when I was feeling lonely, neglected and crabby, I got a great surprise. A package!!!
And,
I opened it. Yep. Before Christmas. I needed to.
I just love it- all of it. I got majorly pampered!! What a beautiful gift- thank you so much doudat- everything is perfect-and I love the note attached to it too! I'm so happy Romi and Eva will have matching hats- (it's gorgeous) when we're better we'll take a picture. And I love my hat- how nice of you to knit for me!! I wore it to town- and I love the way it fits and feels- actually my head got so hot! I can't wait to use the 'hygeine' (







) products-they smell incredible- and ginger is my fave too!!
Unfortunatly Axel couldn't eat the cookies today...







but he was very pleased to hear a boy named Liam sent them!!

Anyway thanks again- what a special gift!! This sure was fun! I can't wait to hear more what others got- it's exciting! I felt 'cared for', and could tell it was picked out with thought. I also enjoyed buying and sending my gift- What a good way to celebrate the season.

Sorry for gushing- I was just so pleased this afternoon!!









Ok, I have to admit- when I was opening it dh and I were joking, 'it smells french!' and dh said of Eva's hat- 'green for frog!' .loved liam's scribble too- could totally tell it wasn't english.







:
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Kewpie-o--- your bag is gorgeous!! I should custom you a diaper bag for me!! My crappy purse is so crappy.

I second the wahm business. Do it! Use what you have for now- just the rest of the things around the house- or take $5 to the thrift store. You seem so cool and crafty mama- go for it!!
I'd love some mama pads too- I don't even care if they're original!!









A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

krismarie said:


> what does your dh do?
> he's a contractor/construction worker. Running a business like this is hard, though, it's such a competitive market. He'd like to get into more of a 'niche' market, and he's an entrepreneur at heart, but he has to have physically demanding work. It's in his blood!
> A


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm so happy you liked it!! I totally would've picked out different colors for you hat, but like I wrote, the yarn store was all out... So I had to go with that. But I weaved in some brighter purples to make it pop a bit more. I kept thinking my gift wasn't organised, I just grabbed stuff I liked and threw it in there for you! It's weird how I feel like we all know each other...







:

And Liam drew a christmas tree with a mouth, in case you didn't notice! Funny story, I went to pick him up at daycare the other day and he was in the nursery for some reason. His daycare worker told me she needed to talk to me cause they got a small christmas tree that has a face and sings "I wish you a merry christmas" (one of those clap on clap off 1980's relic) and Liam got so scared of it, he hid in the bathroom and they had to take him to the nursery cause he wouldn't come out of the bathroom







When I went to get him he was shaking, petrified because the tree had a mouth. So now he's obsessed with mouths
















I hope you all feel better soon! Although I doubt Gravol can help if you have a stomach virus...
Sorry you didn't get to enjoy your sister's visit. Does she visit often?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
we have a uke fest here too
and a purple goose egged forehead

Aw, not you as well!!







I've got a cold, but hearing all of this tummy trouble, I'll count my blessings!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
The TP would be a start if you find Etsy intimidating. I just bought 2 of those little gnomes. She even went out and bought organic cotton yarn for me!

What's TP? Or Trading Posts here?

What's cool about Etsy is you could sell to people, like us, and that's how you'd build your feedback. Cause I never buy from people without feedback, so it would be a good way to start off


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Ok, I have to admit- when I was opening it dh and I were joking, 'it smells french!' and dh said of Eva's hat- 'green for frog!' .loved liam's scribble too- could totally tell it wasn't english.







:
A









As long as it doesn't smell french from france, cause well... You know









And for the past year we've been doing our best teaching Liam how to draw "the french way" and I think we've finally succeeded. We certainly didn't want an english scribbler in our home. Can you imagine the shame? He did draw english for the first year of his life, so we'd hide the evidence when we'd have people over. We shredded all his early artwork for that reason.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
we have a uke fest here too
and a purple goose egged forehead

oh no!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
What's cool about Etsy is you could sell to people, like us, and that's how you'd build your feedback. Cause I never buy from people without feedback, so it would be a good way to start off









great idea!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

We're only going to be staying w/ my family for 6 days and I have filled up 3 suit cases so far...and I'm not even done!







DH said he's going to pack everything he's bringing in his carry-on back pack. I WISH I could do that, but I am bringing a bunch of gifts for the family, plus Scout's gifts so she has stuff to open from mommy and daddy on Christmas morning. I guess we'll have lots of room to bring our gifts home, so that will be nice.

I can't decide if I want to carry Scout w/ the Ergo or the sling through the airport - I'd rather have one or the other in one of the checked bags and then just use one through the aorports. Scout likes the sling better....but my back likes the Ergo better.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Should I tell my person that I mailed her gift today (priority) so she doesn't think she was forgotten, or would that be spoiling the surprise, telling her that I'm her secret santa? I just feel bad - don't want her to think she's never gonna get a gift.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh and before I forget:

Happy birthday to arismom and finnsmama!!!







:














:
















The big 3-0, man, you guys are making me feel old


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

um, i mailed out my package on monday--and it's still not there?? you don't actually know who you are...so i guess i'm writing to myself. but anyway--that stinks!

oh good--i just saw that kewpie-o just mailed out hers...so at least my person won't be alone in waiting.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
we have a uke fest here too
and a purple goose egged forehead

oh no!







hope you are all feeling better quick! do you have arnica? works wonders for purple-goose-eggs


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh no!







hope you are all feeling better quick! do you have arnica? works wonders for purple-goose-eggs









I do if I can find it.
You're making me fret about your box !


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i haven't opened it! i'm waiting for...well, seeing as though everyone else who got theirs opened it...i guess i'm waiting for everyone to get theirs.

don't worry!!

should i open it???


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i haven't opened it! i'm waiting for...well, seeing as though everyone else who got theirs opened it...i guess i'm waiting for everyone to get theirs.

don't worry!!

should i open it???


YES

(only if you want to)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

ok, i couldn't wait for your answer...i opened it!!! thank you! thank you! thank you! i love it....i love everything about it...the food, the containers the food is in (i love collecting different glass jars for food), the bulk spices, the vegan cookbook (my first vegan one! i'm so excited--cookbooks are favorite books to read) the napkins are beautiful! i have to say that the package is very "me"-- i really







my ddc friends.









thank you hanno









(oh and i was out of coffee and rice, dh will be so happy in the morning to have some coffee again)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oops--i was posting while you answered


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
ok, i couldn't wait for your answer...i opened it!!! thank you! thank you! thank you! i love it....i love everything about it...the food, the containers the food is in (i love collecting different glass jars for food), the bulk spices, the vegan cookbook (my first vegan one! i'm so excited--cookbooks are favorite books to read) the napkins are beautiful! i have to say that the package is very "me"-- i really







my ddc friends.









thank you hanno









(oh and i was out of coffee and rice, dh will be so happy in the morning to have some coffee again)









Yay!! I was worried. I even made a thread about it


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I oughta show these posts to DH - maybe it would encourage him to try and squeeze some room in our budget for a few start-up supplies







I would love to do custom orders.







I would also like to make and sell mama pads. I've only made a few so far, but I think with some tinkering, I could come up with a design that is my own and then test them out for durability and whatnot.

I would buy mama pads from you. And I won't have a problem paying ahead (or half ahead) to let you get the materials to make them with.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
um, i mailed out my package on monday--and it's still not there?? you don't actually know who you are...so i guess i'm writing to myself. but anyway--that stinks!

oh good--i just saw that kewpie-o just mailed out hers...so at least my person won't be alone in waiting.









My person is waiting too, because I mailed mine out on Wednesday, so although I am hoping it makes it there before Christmas, I don't have huge hopes of it.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh, how creative! you are so sweet...i was just reading my cookbook and put it all together. i'm making the recipes tomorrow!







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh, how creative! you are so sweet...i was just reading my cookbook and put it all together. i'm making the recipes tomorrow!







:

you now know just how nerdy I am (if you didn't already)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Yay!! I was worried. I even made a thread about it









well, i was a vegetarian for 8 years...just recently started eating stocks (made from our own meat or friends' meat) but not meat yet. i do eat dairy/eggs...but i definately eat some vegan meals already and i LOVE cookbooks! i'm kind of a nut--i spend hours in the kitchen everyday. that's so funny that you made a thread about it. i think it's comical to read some of the replies (wow, you got a lot of replies)--just b/c i'd never think you were pushing your "views" on me.







if i didn't raise my own milk and eggs, i'd have a hard time enjoying them


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
My person is waiting too, because I mailed mine out on Wednesday, so although I am hoping it makes it there before Christmas, I don't have huge hopes of it.

that's alright--sounds like there are a few packages that haven't arrived yet


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So we went to the inlaws this evening and helped them trim their tree. I have pictures to post as soon as I replace the batteries in my other keyboard (my picture editing software is on my other machine). I got a number of cute ones including him climbing the stairs, eek!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay I split this into two posts, mainly because there are a lot of pictures.

This first set is him climbing the stairs at my inlaws and yes I am very afraid







.

Up
the
stairs
I
go
still
working
my
way
up!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I oughta show these posts to DH - maybe it would encourage him to try and squeeze some room in our budget for a few start-up supplies







I would love to do custom orders.







I would also like to make and sell mama pads. I've only made a few so far, but I think with some tinkering, I could come up with a design that is my own and then test them out for durability and whatnot.

I'm all excited now







:
Thanks for all the encouragement. You mommies are the best.







:

I'm behind, but wanted to add that I would send you fabric! Sew, Kewpie-o, sew!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are the Christmas Tree ones.

With Dada (Grandpa)
With Dadi (Grandma)
With Mommy
More Mommy
Still more Mommy
Enough with the Mommy
Hi There
Oh Pretty Lights
Testing out the Lights
It's a Snowman Ornament
My First Ornament

And from last night, at dinner time.

Desmond eating a Sweet Potato Fry


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Okay I split this into two posts, mainly because there are a lot of pictures.

This first set is him climbing the stairs at my inlaws and yes I am very afraid







.

Up
the
stairs
I
go
still
working
my
way
up!

whoa, he's so brave!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hugs to all the mamas and kids not feeling well.







Get better soon, it's almost Christmas! (Still waiting on my package...







)

I was thinking about Mighty Mama and her sister and how I remember reading about their mother and how awful it was for them with her. I can't help but feel that that energy manifested in their young bodies such illness. Is that kind of wacky? Anyway, it makes me feel how important we are to our children, now and always. Oh god, that sounds totally sappy.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

For inspiration, Kewpie and so other can drool...

pics of my Esty Christmas gift to myself









http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891138

http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891154s


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

and a few of my sweetest Scarlet.

in her new bummis
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...80921982626610

tickles
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891122

christmas elf
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82721573923794

those eyes!\http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891106


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

tabrizia- he's quite a climber!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
For inspiration, Kewpie and so other can drool...

pics of my Esty Christmas gift to myself









http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891138

http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891154s

I love the colors in it, they are so nice and pretty.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
and a few of my sweetest Scarlet.

in her new bummis
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...80921982626610

tickles
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891122

christmas elf
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82721573923794

those eyes!\http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891106

sweet sweet smiles! she's such a flirt


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, why am I still awake at 5:30am? I mean Desmond did just nurse for a few minutes, but that is more because I startled him awake by sneezing then him actually needing to nurse and waking me up, which he couldn't have done because I haven't gone to bed yet. Oh well on the plus side, it is the weekend and DH will deal with him in the morning and even take him to Gymboree so I can sleep in and have some time for me. Yay me time! Now I must go to sleep... Well maybe in a few minutes.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Here are the Christmas Tree ones.

With Dada (Grandpa)
With Dadi (Grandma)
With Mommy
More Mommy
Still more Mommy
Enough with the Mommy
Hi There
Oh Pretty Lights
Testing out the Lights
It's a Snowman Ornament
My First Ornament

And from last night, at dinner time.

Desmond eating a Sweet Potato Fry

what a cute guy--i love that picture with the huge smile (with dadi)







and i can't believe he's such a climber! yikes


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
and a few of my sweetest Scarlet.

in her new bummis
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...80921982626610

tickles
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891122

christmas elf
http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82721573923794

those eyes!\http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891106

so cute! good buy...that bag is beautiful!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Hugs to all the mamas and kids not feeling well.







Get better soon, it's almost Christmas! (Still waiting on my package...







)

I was thinking about Mighty Mama and her sister and how I remember reading about their mother and how awful it was for them with her. I can't help but feel that that energy manifested in their young bodies such illness. Is that kind of wacky? Anyway, it makes me feel how important we are to our children, now and always. Oh god, that sounds totally sappy.

i don't think that is wacky. my mum grew up in a horrible family situation and her, her sister and her brother have all shown that in different ways---but i think that it manifests itself as unusual diseases in her brother.

anyway--amy and jess' family had a crazy family history too...almost all of the women in their family have died from or had either breast cancer or uterine cancer.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i don't think that is wacky. my mum grew up in a horrible family situation and her, her sister and her brother have all shown that in different ways---but i think that it manifests itself as unusual diseases in her brother.

anyway--amy and jess' family had a crazy family history too...almost all of the women in their family have died from or had either breast cancer or uterine cancer.

Wow. I didn't know any of that, or what MaxiMom wrote. It really makes you think, doesn't it? I know that Pippa made it out of the NICU and is thriving because of the love that her daddy and I have for her. Every single day that I went to see her at the hospital, the neonatologist would say to me, "She's doing really well, but we really have no idea why. We really can't explain it." It works both ways. I really need to find a way to cope with my toxic mother so I can counteract the damage she has already done to me.

Thank goodness Amy and Jess had the chance to break their cycles by having such deep love for their children that they will feel forever. How bittersweet.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

pictures!

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

Checking out a painted turtle: http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
At the water park:
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

...how do you ladies post links with titles on them?


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

where is that water park??? i wanna go my kids would love it

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
pictures!

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

Checking out a painted turtle: http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
At the water park:
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

...how do you ladies post links with titles on them?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Ditto - I know there is one in Silver Spring and one in Rockville - I'm wondering if you went there. There is an outdoor one in Germantown...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
pictures!

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

Checking out a painted turtle: http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
At the water park:
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

...how do you ladies post links with titles on them?

You can do it two ways:
1 -- Type the words you want the link to say. Then, highlight them, and then click the hyperlink button to insert the link.
OR
2 -- Click the hyperlink button to insert the link, and when it puts it in the post it highlights part of it (which is the display text). Just type in what you want and it will replace it.

Hope that makes sense....sometimes it makes more sense in my head. I think #1 is easier.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

hyperlink test

flirty is right


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Yay,I did it! Thanks, ShyDaisi!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
pictures!

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

Checking out a painted turtle: http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
At the water park:
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

...how do you ladies post links with titles on them?

So cute all bundled up! I like the one with the ornaments, too.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

opening box!!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
opening box!!


i wissh now i had joined in







what you get??????


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
i wissh now i had joined in







what you get??????

coffee and chocolate and granola and beautiful mittens and teeny socks and a photo









oh thank you thank you! krismarie you're the best gift maker ever!!!

UltimateSerj, I was going to suggest to the group doing another swap in April. I'll even organize it. How does that sound ?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
coffee and chocolate and granola and beautiful mittens and teeny socks and a photo









oh thank you thank you! krismarie you're the best gift maker ever!!!

UltimateSerj, I was going to suggest to the group doing another swap in April. I'll ever organize it. How does that sound ?

i'm glad you like it... i was worried after i sent it that the chocolate wasn't vegan--is it??

i was thinking it would be fun to do a birth-month swap too!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
pictures!

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

Checking out a painted turtle: http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907
At the water park:
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...07/t_=90941907

...how do you ladies post links with titles on them?


So cute I love the waterpark one and the snow one.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i'm glad you like it... i was worried after i sent it that the chocolate wasn't vegan--is it??

i was thinking it would be fun to do a birth-month swap too!

it is! can I share with my hubby? he loves mint and I love rice crisps








Klaus and Ion have spread the bright coloured tissue everywhere. They think that's the best part!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Yay!! I was worried. I even made a thread about it









That's funny...I started a thread about doudat's gift too!








A


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
coffee and chocolate and granola and beautiful mittens and teeny socks and a photo









oh thank you thank you! krismarie you're the best gift maker ever!!!

UltimateSerj, I was going to suggest to the group doing another swap in April. I'll even organize it. How does that sound ?


oh yummy!!!

a april exchange sounds great!! i am going to look forward to april now!!!








though i might be sad then too since my baby will be turning one!!!!! lol

oh and i am so glad i just proof read this cause i put sexchange for exchange....yikes!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 

oh and i am so glad i just proof read this cause i put sexchange for exchange....yikes!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

well, both my kiddos are sleeping so I'm going to have another soak in the tub with all my luscious smelling bath goodies thanks to Queen







:
Now I can't wait for April either!

I wonder if there was any way for us all to meet IRL someday...


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
That's funny...I started a thread about doudat's gift too!








A









You gals are too cute!!
And kit was definitely the way to go







I can't wait to knit these up, I keep on touching it and looking at it, the colors are perfect! I'm just wondering how I'll get the mohair into a ball









Oh and I'm super exited about an April swap, this was so much fun!
Thanks Kris for stepping up and organising it







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I wonder if there was any way for us all to meet IRL someday...

I know... It's like having a long distance relationship with all of you


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
That's funny...I started a thread about doudat's gift too!








A

We're both dorky! in the best ways possible


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

The waterpark is al the way in Williamsburg VA (but has a homeschooling discount on the first weekend of December each year - which is we were able to go!) It's Great Wolf Lodge

OH cool....thanks for telling me how to do the links Shai!!!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

oh yeah..april exchange...that sounds fun!!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 







You gals are too cute!!
And kit was definitely the way to go







I can't wait to knit these up, I keep on touching it and looking at it, the colors are perfect! I'm just wondering how I'll get the mohair into a ball









Oh and I'm super exited about an April swap, this was so much fun!
Thanks Kris for stepping up and organising it







:

two words-yarn winder!







best thing ever!!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
The waterpark is al the way in Williamsburg VA (but has a homeschooling discount on the first weekend of December each year - which is we were able to go!) It's Great Wolf Lodge

Oh nice to know, we'll be in Williamsburg in June for a gaming guild reunion, so maybe we'll take Desmond there while we're there.

And I'd love to do an April exchange.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Oh nice to know, we'll be in Williamsburg in June for a gaming guild reunion, so maybe we'll take Desmond there while we're there.

And I'd love to do an April exchange.

ok what game do you play ?? lol


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
The waterpark is al the way in Williamsburg VA (but has a homeschooling discount on the first weekend of December each year - which is we were able to go!) It's Great Wolf Lodge

OH cool....thanks for telling me how to do the links Shai!!!


DArn!!! i was hoping it was closer! i knew about this one i wish it was near by lol but i want to go to williamsburg with them this spring so maybe we will have to go then


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We're both dorky! in the best ways possible









so true!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 







As long as it doesn't smell french from france, cause well... You know









And for the past year we've been doing our best teaching Liam how to draw "the french way" and I think we've finally succeeded. We certainly didn't want an english scribbler in our home. Can you imagine the shame? He did draw english for the first year of his life, so we'd hide the evidence when we'd have people over. We shredded all his early artwork for that reason.

Despite my infliction, this made me chuckle.
Of course. So glad you trained Liam out of it- anglo drawings would be totally inappropriate in his situation. The frenchness was obvious, Axel's drawings are totally different. Even as we gazed at it, we could hear the acordian playing...

Oh- and poor sweet boy with the Christmas tree with a mouth! We knew that's what is was right away-
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Well guys, we're still hanging on over here. Barely.
I should be flogged for the amount of tv I've let Axel watch today- but what do you do when you need to sleep? We all tucked into our bed with the tv quiet, alternating bathroom trips. I was up all night, Chad was up cleaning after me and the poor guy has finally taken peptobismol to try to stop the vomitting.
The kids seem ok- a little off. Eva's still having very loose poops, I"m wondering if it's bc I cut out the solids totally- the public health nurse told me I need to re-introduce the starches to help heal her gut. Does that make sense?
I'm going to catch up before I put Axel to bed for the night.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
well, both my kiddos are sleeping so I'm going to have another soak in the tub with all my luscious smelling bath goodies thanks to Queen







:
Now I can't wait for April either!

I wonder if there was any way for us all to meet IRL someday...

Oh, I'm so glad you're enjoying them! I wish I took more baths. I think
April is a great idea too.
And Kris- thanks so much for organising it- it was a lot of fun!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We're both dorky! in the best ways possible









It's called 'the dorky kind of cool'. Most of us on here, are, I think.
A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

aww, i was hoping you all were on tonight so I didn't feel so lonely.

awesome pics- guys, woah desmond! climber!
Scarlet is gorgeous- great pics.
and to all the babes- they seem so mobile! the pic of Lilmama of him on the scooter thing! amazing!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh no!! Poor Queen family









As for healing the gut, I'd stick with breastmilk until she's back to normal. Breastmilk is antiviral, full of antibodies, and soothes the tummy. Once she's back on, then maybe the BRAT (banana, apple, toast, rice) is probably what should be recommended, but I'd go with the flow. Maybe boost yourself (and her) on probiotics to help the intestinal flora reestablish itself?

I hope you guys get through this before christmas


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
hyperlink test

flirty is right

Oooh, that picture is just the cutest!! Don't you love it when little girls use their charm like that? Romi is worst little flirt, I swear!!

ETA: the Bummis fit her perfectly!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Okay I split this into two posts, mainly because there are a lot of pictures.

This first set is him climbing the stairs at my inlaws and yes I am very afraid







.

Up
the
stairs
I
go
still
working
my
way
up!









what a crazy boy!! He'd almost give superbaby a run for his money


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh no!! Poor Queen family









As for healing the gut, I'd stick with breastmilk until she's back to normal. Breastmilk is antiviral, full of antibodies, and soothes the tummy. Once she's back on, then maybe the BRAT (banana, apple, toast, rice) is probably what should be recommended, but I'd go with the flow. Maybe boost yourself (and her) on probiotics to help the intestinal flora reestablish itself?

I hope you guys get through this before christmas









Ya, that's what I was thinking, about the bm. Weird. However, good idea about the probiotics- I have some acidophilus. And we've been doing the Brat diet- so far so good.
I hope to get through it too- my sis is visiting from the us and we're missing out!!!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 







what a crazy boy!! He'd almost give superbaby a run for his money









'superbaby' has stopped working on new physical stuff for the moment, he was having teething and then the pukes. So we have a new champ


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Queen, I hope you're all better soon, what a drag! Maybe try some plain yogurt - great for healing the gut, easy to digest, too.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oooh, that picture is just the cutest!! Don't you love it when little girls use their charm like that? Romi is worst little flirt, I swear!!

ETA: the Bummis fit her perfectly!

Yeah, she gives her daddy the coy smile, melts his heart. Perfect bum, she has the green ones on today!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Queen, I hope you're all better soon, what a drag! Maybe try some plain yogurt - great for healing the gut, easy to digest, too.

oh really? I was worried about the dairy part of it aggravating my stomach. i have some and might try it before bed.
thanks-
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
oh really? I was worried about the dairy part of it aggravating my stomach. i have some and might try it before bed.
thanks-
A

sleep well


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I got my gift, I got my gift! Beautiful, thank you, tabrizia!!!

Perfect color on the napkins, I have placemats that match!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
'superbaby' has stopped working on new physical stuff for the moment, he was having teething and then the pukes. So we have a new champ

















Poor superbaby!! Nothing worst than that.

Romi is coughing up a storm and actually vomited twice today. It wasn't even "true" vomiting and I was freaked out, so I can just imagine how you and Queen must be feeling


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Dh just installed a diaper sprayer to our bathroom!! Woo-hoo!! Now I can't wait to have a poopy diaper to spray!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Dh just installed a diaper sprayer to our bathroom!! Woo-hoo!! Now I can't wait to have a poopy diaper to spray!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
ok what game do you play ?? lol

At the moment mainly toontown and guildwars but that is because I have no time with baby boy really. I have played almost all of the multiplayer online games though. Vanguard, Lord of the Rings Online, EverQuest 2, EverQuest, City of Heroes/City of Villians (which I keep debating resubscribing too), FFXI, tried Wow didn't really like it , and a bunch of the earlier ones (UO etc).

We actually have a decent sized DC metro contingent so we meet once a month or once every two months or so to play board games as well (like Settlers, Carcassonne etc).


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I got my gift, I got my gift! Beautiful, thank you, tabrizia!!!

Perfect color on the napkins, I have placemats that match!









Glad it made it there so quickly. I loved those napkins so much I got myself a set from the Esty seller too.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Dh just installed a diaper sprayer to our bathroom!! Woo-hoo!! Now I can't wait to have a poopy diaper to spray!

Oh that sounds so nice. I want a diaper sprayer, hopefully we can get one in January.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Well guys, we're still hanging on over here. Barely.
I should be flogged for the amount of tv I've let Axel watch today- but what do you do when you need to sleep? We all tucked into our bed with the tv quiet, alternating bathroom trips. I was up all night, Chad was up cleaning after me and the poor guy has finally taken peptobismol to try to stop the vomitting.
The kids seem ok- a little off. Eva's still having very loose poops, I"m wondering if it's bc I cut out the solids totally- the public health nurse told me I need to re-introduce the starches to help heal her gut. Does that make sense?
I'm going to catch up before I put Axel to bed for the night.
A









aw...that sounds so awful!! i hope it passes quickly--i agree with doudat...just stick with breastmilk for a while with eva--then the BRAT diet.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

good morning everyone... i'm surprised i'm the first one on here today...it's 9:00am here!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
good morning everyone... i'm surprised i'm the first one on here today...it's 9:00am here!


Good morning and I'm shocked I'm second since it is 11:30. Desmond is still asleep though. We got to bed a bit later then normal, and if I remember correctly he slept for 4 hours straight last night, yay!

Yesterday I was planning on baking cookies and such. Unfortunately my inlaw's car broke down at Tyson's corner, so we had to go drive over an hour to pick them up. That killed our evening and dinner plans. We did get home around 10pm (after going out to dinner and stopping at Best Buy) and wrapped all the presents. So at least that is done for Tuesday. I probably won't get around to any baking, since we have friends coming over in an hour or two and don't stop having stuff to do till after Christmas now. Oh well it is better for my waist line this way.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello everyone!!
Busy, busy here. I have to knit a last-minute scarf for my MIL, we went to Ikea this morning to get a few odds&ends and I really wanted to make chocolate pretzels (thanks Kewpie!) but now I don't think I'll have enough time today...

Hope the sick babies & families are feeling better today.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

too funny--everyone must be super busy









we are making pierogis-yum...and i should be crafting but i'm not. tomorrow will be a full day of cooking and baking.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

*yawn*
guys, I still don't have my x-mas menu planned!!
I'm hoping I can just get away with normal food and make it look festive by having cranberry tea, nog and mulled cider and pumpkin pie. Hubby and I have really been craving shepherd's pie topped with yams.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hello! Yes, busy busy. Thursday night our friends came up to drop off my new car (woohoo!) and they said they WILL be coming for Christmas. Another friend called to let know he's coming,too. Holy cow, I have a ton to do!

I chopped a bunch of kindling, so I don't have to worry about it in the morning for the next couple of days. Max and I are making cookies today, I still have a ton of wrapping to do.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

hanno, hope you're all feeling better today. Sheperds Pie with yams sounds great! What do you use instead of ground meat?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
hanno, hope you're all feeling better today. Sheperds Pie with yams sounds great! What do you use instead of ground meat?

I'm feeling great today, thank you! Kam and Ion are still sleeping.
tempeh or lentils, today tempeh









here's what I'm thinking:

maple cookies
ginger cookies
oatmeal cookies
pumpkin pie
banana bread

cornbread
salad
green beans (casserole?)
carmelized carrots with coconut milk
shepherd's pie
tarragon thyme lentil soup
onion gravy
roasted garlic

nog (soy or rice or hemp or coconut??)
cranberry tea
mulled cider

any suggestions?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, and our friends are sleeping over Christmas eve, so I have beds to make, blankets to wash, plus all the other fun stuff I do every day!

Can't wait to feast and drink all Christmas day!







:














:
















wish you all were coming







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

looks like I'm missing chocolate, mint and candy


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Oh, and our friends are sleeping over Christmas eve, so I have beds to make, blankets to wash, plus all the other fun stuff I do every day!

Can't wait to feast and drink all Christmas day!







:














:
















wish you all were coming







:

that would be a dream


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
At the moment mainly toontown and guildwars but that is because I have no time with baby boy really. I have played almost all of the multiplayer online games though. Vanguard, Lord of the Rings Online, EverQuest 2, EverQuest, City of Heroes/City of Villians (which I keep debating resubscribing too), FFXI, tried Wow didn't really like it , and a bunch of the earlier ones (UO etc).

We actually have a decent sized DC metro contingent so we meet once a month or once every two months or so to play board games as well (like Settlers, Carcassonne etc).

I love settlers! I lose everytime though but I'm pacifist so I get very excited about games with no killing. We bought starfarers to play during labour but I ended up not having much of one/not knowing I was, so it sits unopened.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
looks like I'm missing chocolate, mint and candy

Can't be without that. Who's coming over?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Can't be without that. Who's coming over?

Inlaws and friends, our house is in a town between everyone else's.
They'll be 10ish people plus visitors. My neighbour/landlady/friend upstairs is having a deli party at the same time so my one major meat loving brother in law can sneak up there. Actually, she's cooking the ham my husband's work gave him as a 'gift'.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm feeling great today, thank you! Kam and Ion are still sleeping.
tempeh or lentils, today tempeh









here's what I'm thinking:

maple cookies
ginger cookies
oatmeal cookies
pumpkin pie
banana bread

cornbread
salad
green beans (casserole?)
carmelized carrots with coconut milk
shepherd's pie
tarragon thyme lentil soup
onion gravy
roasted garlic

nog (soy or rice or hemp or coconut??)
cranberry tea
mulled cider

any suggestions?


Oh wow, that's a fabulous menu!! I'd skip the lentil soup cause I hate lentils, but everything else sounds delicious!

The cookies are killing me. I'm starving. Ginger cookies sound delightful!

Nico just came home with Tim Hortons (which I don't really like) so I guess I'll have to settle for Timbits.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Oh, and our friends are sleeping over Christmas eve, so I have beds to make, blankets to wash, plus all the other fun stuff I do every day!

Can't wait to feast and drink all Christmas day!







:














:
















wish you all were coming







:

I wish I was coming too







: I'd have a blast with all of you


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet is thoroughly enjoying part of a gingerbread cookie.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So our friend left earlier then expected today, so I guess we can make dinner, yay! Corn chowder and spinish and mozerella ravioli for dinner since the fish we were going to use went bad, sat in the fridge to long.

I seem to have time to make cookies too, yay!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I just got back from my Sis's for her birthday/Christmas with her. Abby got some pedipeds! They are soooooooooooooooo cute - I'll try to upload a pic once my dad sends it it to me - we forgot our camera.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

So we spent the last 2 hours reorganizing the kid's bedrooms. Seems like I had to come to the realization that the 2 kids rooming in together would be a bad idea. Liam is just too aggressive with his sister. I'm scared he'll hurt her in the night







I'm just so sad since he's such a wonderful little boy but when she's around he's just, well, mean. I just hope this falls in the realm of normal toddler behavior and that eventually we'll get to being a normal family.

So Romi's never used crib is now in her bedroom. I haven't started yet, but I was thinking of putting her in her crib at night until she wakes up for her first feeding (at around 11pm-12am) and then we'll keep her in bed with us. As it is, she wakes as soon as I go to bed. Maybe this'll help.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Inlaws and friends, our house is in a town between everyone else's.
They'll be 10ish people plus visitors. My neighbour/landlady/friend upstairs is having a deli party at the same time so my one major meat loving brother in law can sneak up there. Actually, she's cooking the ham my husband's work gave him as a 'gift'.

Sounds fun for everyone. I need to write out my menu. It's all a mish mosh in my head right now.

Ok, so far:

Christmas morning

Bacon and Eggs
Blueberry Sticky Buns
Citrus Salad (Oranges and Grapefruit)
Coffee/Tea

Lunch/Snacks Buffet
Clam Chowder
Breadsticks
Stuffed Mushrooms
Carrot Fries
Olives/Pickles
Cookies/Chocolate/Popcorn

Dinner
Brown Sugar Glazed Pork Roast
Homemade Cranberry Pear Chutney
Red Cabbage
Potato and Onion Gratin
Steamed Broccoli and Cauliflower


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm thinking a Black Forest Cake dessert, but it's a bit daunting. Hmm, maybe just back to cookies and chocolate. We'll see how things go.

Doudat - hope it works out.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

As long as we're sharing menus...!

We are having lobster for Christmas Eve dinner.

For Christmas my parents and their friends who are visiting from SC are coming. We have gone to our friends' inn for the last few years or to ILs or SILs. The fact that we don't have to travel anywhere has us practically giddy!

So we just do hors d'oeuvres for Christmas and graze all day. We are having

Scallop Puffs
Parmesan-stuffed Dates Wrapped with Bacon
Bean Dip with Olives and Feta
Crab Queso
Shrimp Cocktail
Shrimp with Mango and Pineapple
Chutney Cheeseball and Crackers

Christmas cookies for dessert

I hope everyone has a great next two days!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I just got back from my Sis's for her birthday/Christmas with her. Abby got some pedipeds! They are soooooooooooooooo cute - I'll try to upload a pic once my dad sends it it to me - we forgot our camera.

Abby's new shoes

Abby looking goofy as my sis snuggles her

No really good pictures of Abby - I hope we get some great ones at Xmas.

Our Menu...

Mom's making it!!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

More pics - I just uploaded our professional pics we got done this year!

Let me know if the link doesn't work - this is the first time I have linked from Shutterfly

Goodnight everyone!!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I made sugar cookies and frosted them! And we have gingerbread dough cooling in the fridge, I'll make them in the morning. We decided to skip the oatmeal cookies I was going to make, because we already have 5 dozen+ cookies with the sugar cookies and the gingerbread will be 5 dozen+ more, and we don't really need more then a gross of cookies.

We did a cookie mix in a jar for the friend's house we are going over tomorrow and it looks nice. Maybe I'll try get get a picture in the morning.

We are going to make pumpkin bread tomorrow evening for Christmas I think, so that there is something the relatives can give Desmond that isn't extreme sugar (like sticky buns and cinabon) so maybe it will prevent it. Plus we have really cute snowman muffin tins to do it in.

Christmas' Menu is:

Turkey
Dressing (stuffing not in the bird)
Mashed Potatoes (we're making and bringing)
Sweet Potato and Apple Casserole (we're making and bringing)
Waldorf Salad
Green Veggie(? not sure, sometimes my inlaws do sometimes they don't)
Salmon (DH is bringing since he can't eat meat and Desmond doesn't get meat yet)
Pumpkin Pie
Various cookies and junk food

I'm not positive on the Menu since it is at my inlaw's house, but that is normally what we have. This year will be a big year with at least 10 people there, since Desmond is going to be there, normally it is just us and my in-laws. We're thinking about suggesting hosting it next year here to make it easier on us. I figure I can have a menu more to my liking that way too (ie green veggies and such).


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Abby's new shoes

Abby looking goofy as my sis snuggles her

No really good pictures of Abby - I hope we get some great ones at Xmas.

Our Menu...

Mom's making it!!!









I love the shoes.

And our menu is close to the same, except we're bringing a few dishes with us.


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Geez, I'm lucky to just get the kids in the car and drive up north for an hour to hang out at the grandparents house.
You go mamas for making all those treats! I wish we could come to your house!


----------



## Nani (Aug 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
More pics - I just uploaded our professional pics we got done this year!

Let me know if the link doesn't work - this is the first time I have linked from Shutterfly

Goodnight everyone!!!

Great pics!
Oh, did you know we have the same April BDay for our girl Romea? 4-2-07!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I was thinking about Mighty Mama and her sister and how I remember reading about their mother and how awful it was for them with her. I can't help but feel that that energy manifested in their young bodies such illness. Is that kind of wacky? Anyway, it makes me feel how important we are to our children, now and always. Oh god, that sounds totally sappy.

I don't think that sounds wacky AT ALL. I truly believe that words and attitudes hold great power!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
For inspiration, Kewpie and so other can drool...

pics of my Esty Christmas gift to myself









http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891138

http://picasaweb.google.com/littlere...82725868891154s

That is soooooooooo cute!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
oh and i am so glad i just proof read this cause i put sexchange for exchange....yikes!











ari'smom - abby's shoes are adorable!

Everyone, your menus all sound so yummy.







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I've been sort of out of pocket lately because since we left for O.hio yesterday morning, this has been the first time I've had an opportunity to sit and check my e-mail and surf the web. Travelling w/ a babe wasn't so awful. She didn't get too upset and she did sleep part of the time.

We're having a great time w/ my family. The only bad thing is that my mom and dad fight over me (since they're divorced) and I always end up feeling guilty that I didn't spend enough time with one or the other.







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Bbrrrrr!







: My mom and stepdad are cheap-skates and keep the house FREEZING at night! I bundled Scout up pretty well before bed, but I keep worrying that she is too cold. Guess I should go lay next to her and snuggle for warmth.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

queen - are you and your household doing any better? that night you described sounded so miserable!


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Happy Christmas Eve to everyone!!! Since my last post, I got about 20 pages behind







:

Anyway, I POAS and it was negative. I never was so happy in all my life to see a negative test. In the past, I was always a little disappointed, but not this time.








: I usually make a bunch of food but I'm not much in the spirit for it this year. All the menus sound sooooo yummy. I wanna come to all of your houses to eat, drink, and be merry!!







:

I charged my camera yesterday. I'm gonna try to take some fresh pics of the boys. Ashton usually likes the camera. Elijah REFUSES to smile.







I guess thats a 2-1/2yo for ya


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I love the shoes.

And our menu is close to the same, except we're bringing a few dishes with us.

I *luckily* can't bring anything because our kitchen has no sink and the stove isn't plugged in







we're remodeling

I'll "wave" to you as we drive through Columbia on 29 today! We're going to Mom's in Silver Spring. I "waved" to Ultimate in LilMama when I was at my Sis's in Frederick yesterday!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nani* 
Great pics!
Oh, did you know we have the same April BDay for our girl Romea? 4-2-07!

I had forgotten - I know Abby shared a birthday, but I forgot with who! What time was Romea born? Abby was 8:19 am after 24 hours of labor







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
ari'smom - abby's shoes are adorable!

Thanks! I was so surprised! Sis found them at a brick and mortar store at her mall and said I should visit it sometime because I would love it! anyone near Frederick know what store it was (I don't have the box with me)? I think it would be at the Francis Scott Key Mall.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
We're having a great time w/ my family. The only bad thing is that my mom and dad fight over me (since they're divorced) and I always end up feeling guilty that I didn't spend enough time with one or the other.







:

This is one of the reasons I am hoping to stay close to my family, even though the COL is so high and it is a struggle to live. My parents are divorced also, but since we are only an hour away my kids can see their grandparents fairly often (in fact Mom has Ari and Abby now so we can put down the flooring in our kitchen and wrap presents - I'm pumping right now). After years of trying everything, we finally figured out an Xmas routine. We sleep over at Mom's and wake up to do Xmas with her. Then we go over to Dad's for breakfast and to open presents there. Then we come back to Mom's and have Xmas dinner. All of this will change next year if we buy a house because we will want to have Xmas morning at our house (we're in a condo now so we don't even have a tree). I'll invite everyone over in the am for Xmas, but I'm not sure who will just want us to drive to their house later in the day....







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Happy Christmas Eve to everyone!!! Since my last post, I got about 20 pages behind







:

Anyway, I POAS and it was negative. I never was so happy in all my life to see a negative test. In the past, I was always a little disappointed, but not this time.








: I usually make a bunch of food but I'm not much in the spirit for it this year. All the menus sound sooooo yummy. I wanna come to all of your houses to eat, drink, and be merry!!







:

I charged my camera yesterday. I'm gonna try to take some fresh pics of the boys. Ashton usually likes the camera. Elijah REFUSES to smile.







I guess thats a 2-1/2yo for ya









Happy Christmas Eve!!!

Yea on the negative test - I couldn't imagine being pg again right now either! I really wish we were all close and could get together for a potluck - that would be cool!

DD1 Ari is almost 5 and you still often have to catch the candid moments because her "picture smile" is often toothy


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'm feeling great today, thank you! Kam and Ion are still sleeping.
tempeh or lentils, today tempeh









here's what I'm thinking:

maple cookies
ginger cookies
oatmeal cookies
pumpkin pie
banana bread

cornbread
salad
green beans (casserole?)
carmelized carrots with coconut milk
shepherd's pie
tarragon thyme lentil soup
onion gravy
roasted garlic

nog (soy or rice or hemp or coconut??)
cranberry tea
mulled cider

any suggestions?

wow, impressive...i don't think i've ever made more than a few dishes at once









btw, i've tried both the lentil recipe and a sun-dried tomato dip--yummy


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Sounds fun for everyone. I need to write out my menu. It's all a mish mosh in my head right now.

Ok, so far:

Christmas morning

Bacon and Eggs
Blueberry Sticky Buns
Citrus Salad (Oranges and Grapefruit)
Coffee/Tea

Lunch/Snacks Buffet
Clam Chowder
Breadsticks
Stuffed Mushrooms
Carrot Fries
Olives/Pickles
Cookies/Chocolate/Popcorn

Dinner
Brown Sugar Glazed Pork Roast
Homemade Cranberry Pear Chutney
Red Cabbage
Potato and Onion Gratin
Steamed Broccoli and Cauliflower

wowie--you and hanno are crzy! this looks great!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

geez--as i slowly read through post there are more and more delicious xmas menus! looks great corbinsmom and tabrizia!

i have yet to decide what i'm making







as i said earlier (i think) my best friend is coming up and we cook together--we'll decide on xmas. dh will probably cook something meaty.

i made apple bread and the lentil dish that hanno gave me the recipe/goodies for. that's it.







we are going to dinner at our good friends' house and they are cooking chicken, squash and a pie. our "big" feast


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i'm glad that traveling went alright, kewpie-o.

cute pictures, arismum

hi velvet! i here ya about pictures...for us, it's one or the other that are smiling. not usually both at once.







congrats on the negative test. i just found out a dear friend of mine is pg again...her youngest was born in early may 07! she was actually in our ddc for a while b/c she thought she was due in early april. i have to say there are bits of me that want another one when i think of her pg...but i'm pretty happy that i don't have my cycle yet


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

wow i am so behind now! we had Christmas with Dh's family last night, my son ran into a table and we spent 2 hrs in the er he got 3 stitches in his forehead but having 4 kids it was our first er trip! and he was a trooper! Caroline has roseola, kids are hyper, maybe i can catch up later, need to bake, and make food for tomorrow and buy 2 more gifts.... ack


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I've been sort of out of pocket lately because since we left for O.hio yesterday morning, this has been the first time I've had an opportunity to sit and check my e-mail and surf the web. Travelling w/ a babe wasn't so awful. She didn't get too upset and she did sleep part of the time.

We're having a great time w/ my family. The only bad thing is that my mom and dad fight over me (since they're divorced) and I always end up feeling guilty that I didn't spend enough time with one or the other.







:

Glad Scout did well! This used to happen to me, although include siblings and whatever I did was never enough! Blah! Hope you have a good time anyway.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
I *luckily* can't bring anything because our kitchen has no sink and the stove isn't plugged in







we're remodeling

I'll "wave" to you as we drive through Columbia on 29 today! We're going to Mom's in Silver Spring. I "waved" to Ultimate in LilMama when I was at my Sis's in Frederick yesterday!


We're actually heading down that way too, my in-laws are in Silver Spring. Though we're actually going to Wheaton today to a friend's house for Christmas Ever Trivia Pursuit (where I think we're going to play Apples to Apples instead of Trivia Pursuit).


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Why did a make over a gross of cookies? Why would the two of us possibly need more then 144 cookies. I have cookies everywhere now though and they are tasty, just way too many of them.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
We're actually heading down that way too, my in-laws are in Silver Spring. Though we're actually going to Wheaton today to a friend's house for Christmas Ever Trivia Pursuit (where I think we're going to play Apples to Apples instead of Trivia Pursuit).

Cool! I love Apples to Apples - I'm pretty sure it will be on our Christmas night agenda









Tonight I think we will drive around my Mom's neighborhood to look at Xmas lights (University and Colesville rd - they have a decorating contest each year and post the award recipients)

Have fun!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I got my gift, and it is perfect. The mama pads are wonderful, exactly what I wanted. Thank you so much Kewpie-O. The diaper is great too and so soft. Now I feel guilty for not including a baby gift in in with my gift







. They are great, DH did look at me when I was so excited about opening them and getting mamapads and went "You know most people would not be that excited about menstrual products." Silly man.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

so much cooking!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone!









(I just finished playing Santa







)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*




























:







:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas all! We're heading down to my in-laws now.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 







Merry Christmas everyone!









(I just finished playing Santa







)

Yes- Merry Christmas!

We had a nice breakfast and Johnny opened his gifts and ate paper (now he's napping - you know, such hard work) I'll post pics tomorrow or sometime...later we go to my parent's house and yesterday were at my BIL's - the cousins were adorable so I have pics of that too









Oh, and Shy- we were looking at houses in the Chattanooga area last night... my DH is changing careers and we are trying to buy a house, I think we most likely will stay here, but we keep being amazed by what we could afford down there compared to here (Hagerstown, MD)...oh it's tempting...maybe we'll buy here and than sell as soon as I'm out of school... and it's so beautiful down there...just hard to leave family...hmm....hmmm.... we really want room for (well DH says horses, I say chickens and a garden lol..guess we have to fight that one out) and there is pretty much no way we could do that here unless we had a major fixer-upper or TEENY house.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

merry christmas!







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I got my gift, and it is perfect. The mama pads are wonderful, exactly what I wanted. Thank you so much Kewpie-O. The diaper is great too and so soft. Now I feel guilty for not including a baby gift in in with my gift







. They are great, DH did look at me when I was so excited about opening them and getting mamapads and went "You know most people would not be that excited about menstrual products." Silly man.

Yay! I'm glad you liked them!! I wanted to make all of them myself, but I ran out of time. I'm sort of glad I got to order them from someone else, though, because I like looking at other products and workmanship so I can get ideas for my own.







I hope the dipe fits your little chunk of a guy!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Yes- Merry Christmas!

We had a nice breakfast and Johnny opened his gifts and ate paper (now he's napping - you know, such hard work) I'll post pics tomorrow or sometime...later we go to my parent's house and yesterday were at my BIL's - the cousins were adorable so I have pics of that too









Oh, and Shy- we were looking at houses in the Chattanooga area last night... my DH is changing careers and we are trying to buy a house, I think we most likely will stay here, but we keep being amazed by what we could afford down there compared to here (Hagerstown, MD)...oh it's tempting...maybe we'll buy here and than sell as soon as I'm out of school... and it's so beautiful down there...just hard to leave family...hmm....hmmm.... we really want room for (well DH says horses, I say chickens and a garden lol..guess we have to fight that one out) and there is pretty much no way we could do that here unless we had a major fixer-upper or TEENY house.

i'll sell you my house!!! we need to move closer to dh's work the commute sucks, no room for horses or chickens tho







huge yard quite neighborhood, nice house just to small for us now








lol tho we really do want to put it on the market soon


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Merry Christmas!!! Need to download pictures already.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

We're back! We had a great time at Mom's and then Dad's! Both kids raked in the loot! Abby got some plastic toys (a walker, a shape sorter, ect) but got a wooden people mover, a huge wood rattle thing, and a soft bunny from my Dad and stepmom, a rolling duck, a doll, and a wooden ring stacker from us, and a wooden pull along crocodile clacker from sister Ari. Ari got a Barbie cash register (she wanted this soooooo bad) and dress up clothes from my Mom, a V smile handheld video game system and Barbie guitar from Chuck and I, games for the system and a Tea Party game from my Dad and stepmom - Ari is almost 5. The tea party game is neat! It was on her Xmas list last year too but no one got it for her. Chuck and I got home depot gift cards because that is all we asked for.

We had a _wonderful_ Christmas. It was cool to see Abby eat paper and this year Ari really got excited about Christmas and the giving part - she was so excited to give gifts!

Here are a few pics:
Abby playing with her new toys

Ari with her tea party game (step mom in the background)

Abby watching us play the Tea Party game

I hope everyone else had a great time!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velvet005* 
Anyway, I POAS and it was negative. I never was so happy in all my life to see a negative test. In the past, I was always a little disappointed, but not this time.

So glad it worked out for you- and glad you know now!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
wow i am so behind now! we had Christmas with Dh's family last night, my son ran into a table and we spent 2 hrs in the er he got 3 stitches in his forehead but having 4 kids it was our first er trip! and he was a trooper! Caroline has roseola, kids are hyper, maybe i can catch up later, need to bake, and make food for tomorrow and buy 2 more gifts.... ack

oh my goodness! that sounds awful!! hope you got everything done without going crazy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I got my gift, and it is perfect. The mama pads are wonderful, exactly what I wanted. Thank you so much Kewpie-O. The diaper is great too and so soft. Now I feel guilty for not including a baby gift in in with my gift







. They are great, DH did look at me when I was so excited about opening them and getting mamapads and went "You know most people would not be that excited about menstrual products." Silly man.










that's cute! you're lucky!

ok--- I don't even have the energy to type out today's activities, but we're better- thanks for asking and we had a lovely crazy Christmas with too many toys and not enough wine.
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Merry Christmas girls!

We're all going straight to bed









It's tiring turning 30,








A


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

UH-OH! Am I in for it soon?

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday.

Our day went well we got so much stuff, some decent, some great and some what were they thinking? IT was a nice day over all though honestly I prefer Christmas with just my in-laws and not the rest of the extended family. It was nice seeing everyone though.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Oh, and Shy- we were looking at houses in the Chattanooga area last night... my DH is changing careers and we are trying to buy a house, I think we most likely will stay here, but we keep being amazed by what we could afford down there compared to here (Hagerstown, MD)...oh it's tempting...maybe we'll buy here and than sell as soon as I'm out of school... and it's so beautiful down there...just hard to leave family...hmm....hmmm.... we really want room for (well DH says horses, I say chickens and a garden lol..guess we have to fight that one out) and there is pretty much no way we could do that here unless we had a major fixer-upper or TEENY house.

Chattanooga and the surrounding area is very beautiful. My only complaint is that it isn't the crunchiest area....That isn't to say women/families on the crunchy side don't exist around here. But I don't believe I have every seen a baby being worn in public -- only in my chiropractor's office. I am not fully crunchy, but my ideals definitely lean that way. I have been looked at like I am from Mars for CDing, BFing beyond 3 months, self-feeding, and not CIO.







:


----------



## AileenM (Dec 16, 2006)

Merry Christmas, all!!
Happy birthday Finn'smama!!!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Anika!

We had a wonderful day, even with a little snow. The kids were great, tons of food, just lovely. Will post darling pictures tomorrow. I'm beat.









And I agree with Queen, not enough wine!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Scout got some really nice things for Christmas: My dad and stepmom got her a wooden Holgate ring stacker, some Haba toys (the MIC plush ones), and some clothes. My mom and stepdad got her 1 wooden Haba toy, some clothes, a stuffed rocking horse (MIC), and some plastic MIC toys. My mom and sis had seen the t.v. ad that Playskool is airing now about not being affected by the lead recalls, so they were thinking that playskool would be safe. It doesn't bother me that she got a few plastic mainstream toys....she does seem to have a lot of fun with them!







But it would've been nicer if everyone would've just stuck with the things that were on Scout's wishlist.







: Oh well. I can't complain - they were all so generous with their giving.









Oh yeah, and my mom made her a bunch of cloth books, which I thought was a very cute gift









Wanna know why I'm up so early? It's not the baby - she's sleeping soundly after I nursed her back down at 4:30 am. I got up and came downstairs to eat a piece of pecan pie and applesauce cake. Shame on me.







:


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Wanna hear something silly? Staying at my parents' house has turned DH and I into horny teenagers!







:


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

is anyone pregnant again yet









Seriously, I missed you guys!







I hope everyone is having a great Christmas season so far







Our was nice w/ both sets of parents, and I managed to evade any incidents of my MIL giving advice about how to feed G.

G got a stupid amount of stuff from my IL's and their extended family...each year it's like a competition of who can buy the most/biggest/best stuff....DH and I end up taking most of it to Goodwill...drives me NUTS. But she got some cute stuff mixed in so it's cool









I know officially that I am now a responsible adult b/c the gift I was most pumped about were gift cards to Kroger and The Fresh Market. Ahh, the excitement of free groceries







Anyways...I have a lot of reading to catch up to!


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
ok--- I don't even have the energy to type out today's activities, but we're better- thanks for asking and we had a lovely crazy Christmas with too many toys and not enough wine.
A

Ok yes this was my day yesterday.







LOL although the wine would have made me even more sleepy...


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Desmond slept for 5 hours straight last night! I am so happy, now if he would keep it up. I think it may have been my Christmas present from him though. Maybe it will be a repeat present.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
At the moment mainly toontown and guildwars but that is because I have no time with baby boy really. I have played almost all of the multiplayer online games though. Vanguard, Lord of the Rings Online, EverQuest 2, EverQuest, City of Heroes/City of Villians (which I keep debating resubscribing too), FFXI, tried Wow didn't really like it , and a bunch of the earlier ones (UO etc).

We actually have a decent sized DC metro contingent so we meet once a month or once every two months or so to play board games as well (like Settlers, Carcassonne etc).

Settlers of Catan???!!! My friends that used to play have moved so we haven't played forever.

If we all get together, I will bring my Settlers.

FYI: there is a Kids of Catan game. Maddie got it for Christmas and we played it last night. Got to train them early!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
is anyone pregnant again yet









!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Wanna hear something silly? Staying at my parents' house has turned DH and I into horny teenagers!







:

maybe kewpie-o????


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Merry Christmas all! I'll be back to give my update. It was fun.

Sophia had more turkey. she also grabbed the sweet potatoes off my plate and shoved them in her mouth.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

so baby boy figured out how to turn off the server today. Which won't have been a huge problem, except I don't know how to turn it back on to working and all our other computers use it to get onto the internet. So I was internetless for like 4 hours. Wonder if he was trying to tell me something?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
so baby boy figured out how to turn off the server today. Which won't have been a huge problem, except I don't know how to turn it back on to working and all our other computers use it to get onto the internet. So I was internetless for like 4 hours. Wonder if he was trying to tell me something?

Haha haha! I think Abby would do it if our server weren't in a closet!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
so baby boy figured out how to turn off the server today. Which won't have been a huge problem, except I don't know how to turn it back on to working and all our other computers use it to get onto the internet. So I was internetless for like 4 hours. Wonder if he was trying to tell me something?

hehe! ours are in racks in the basement, so glad kids can't touch them lol
tho i have had freak outs like power went out for a second where i have had to call dh and get him to talk me threw getting them back up!!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
Wanna hear something silly? Staying at my parents' house has turned DH and I into horny teenagers!







:









:







:







:
go girl, go!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
is anyone pregnant again yet









Seriously, I missed you guys!







I hope everyone is having a great Christmas season so far







Our was nice w/ both sets of parents, and I managed to evade any incidents of my MIL giving advice about how to feed G.


Welcome back! so far no one's admitted to it yet!!
A


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Settlers of Catan???!!! My friends that used to play have moved so we haven't played forever.

If we all get together, I will bring my Settlers.

FYI: there is a Kids of Catan game. Maddie got it for Christmas and we played it last night. Got to train them early!


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

So yesterday, as I was cleaning out all the stuff we got for Christmas, I realized something.

We are so wasteful. I've never been a huge environmentalist (not that I think there's something wrong with being one...I just haven't gotten there yet) but even I can see that we throw away so much....and produce too much. I have two BIG garbage bags full of those cardboard clothing boxes.....for what??? The zillions of clothes G got for Christmas came in them...and she doesn't "need" most of it. Yes, it's all cute but seriously. And all the plastic packaging on the toys (all of which she just doesn't need) and on and on. I feel awful seeing all this excess and taking it to the Catholic Action Center or Goodwill and knowing that my MIL actually thought it would be a good gift. But we cannot keep all this stuff, it's ridiculous. It gets worse each year and really puts a damper on Christmas.

Ugh. I just needed to vent that. I should probably go play with my sweet babe







On a side note....all the clothes looked so BIG...like little kid clothes, not baby clothes, and I realized....







_she's_ getting big and grown up....I don't like it!


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Ooooh I am having Christmas all over again yesterday and today







I have been GLUED to FFS on at least 3 forums and our local freecycle...everyone else's trash is my treasure







(Does that make you feel any beter Queen, at least sense you are taking it to Goodwill somebody else might really use it!) I do feel guilty though that we don't recycle (I really just need to call the city and ask for the bins).







:

Johnny is super grumpy today though he is driving me crazy!!! I think he is cutting another tooth because he has a huge white swollen spot on the gum right next to his other tooth.

No pics uploaded yet


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I actually am caught up with all of you!

We camr home with 4 laundry baskets full of gifts from dh's side. I use the excuse that there are 6 of us.

I'm probanly going to be awol through the rest of the month/ I have 5 days off! I usually read and type while pumping at work so it will be harder to check in.

I have so many new toys and games to play with with the girls. I want to soak in the tub. They want me to try out my new donut maker! dh and I need to get busy so we can attempt to get pg again. I think my thyroid might be off, but I like not having a period so I'm not sure how motivated I am to correct it.

We're opening our gifts as a family this weekend. The girls got some wondeful clothes and toys. I really can't say that they got anything unapproved.

I got my nephews marshmallow guns. They are made of minature pvc pipe. hehehe They were from a science store and the package said they were educational. Yes, educational to design your own pea shooter type thing and shoot your brother with mini marshmallows around your house! (not my house!)


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
I do feel guilty though that we don't recycle (I really just need to call the city and ask for the bins).







:

Wow- I have been feeling really bad about not recycling lately for a while; but after reading my post I actually requested the bins


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Wow- I have been feeling really bad about not recycling lately for a while; but after reading my post I actually requested the bins









hmm our county sucks for this!! i have to take mine to the collection bins to be able to recycle and i have been feeling really guilty lately for not doing that...so much work!!! tho i just noticed there is one right near sams preschool now so i really just need to get a place to store things to take them there...maybe i should get those milk cartons your mom was offering on the home school group i am on!! ( which i think is just so neat!!!)


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Our development doesn't recycle and DH is picky about having "stuff" around so we don't recycle either. If we buy a house I plan to set up a recycling system as soon as we move in that will be out of the way. also, we will move somewhere that does pick up recycling!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay, everyone is sleeping, finally, and I can post!
I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. Ours was good, too much driving, and I have to say I'm glad it's done and we can get back into our usual routine. Finn gets way to wild when we don't stick to a routine. Arlo otoh, is so easy going! He was the talk of the town this year, lol. Everyone kept commenting on how happy he is-I swear he didn't cry once and he would just hang out with whoever, or sit on the floor playing with stuff. It's funny though, because he gets really bored and whiney at home







:. And of course as soon as we got in the car he would start wailing!
He is clapping now and he sings and dances on his bum, which melts my heart. He still isn't really crawling though...and gets quite frustrated when things are out of his reach, because he seems to hate dragging himself around on his belly. Finn was definitely crawling around no problem by this age.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Wow- I have been feeling really bad about not recycling lately for a while; but after reading my post I actually requested the bins









Yay! Good for you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
hmm our county sucks for this!! i have to take mine to the collection bins to be able to recycle and i have been feeling really guilty lately for not doing that...so much work!!! tho i just noticed there is one right near sams preschool now so i really just need to get a place to store things to take them there...maybe i should get those milk cartons your mom was offering on the home school group i am on!! ( which i think is just so neat!!!)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Our development doesn't recycle and DH is picky about having "stuff" around so we don't recycle either. If we buy a house I plan to set up a recycling system as soon as we move in that will be out of the way. also, we will move somewhere that does pick up recycling!

That sucks that it's made to be such a pita for you guys...Our city actually WON"T pick up garbage unless it is properly sorted into recycling, waste and compost. If there is waste in the recycling or vice versa they leave it for you to resort. There is no option to not recycle here.
A


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilMomma83* 
Wow- I have been feeling really bad about not recycling lately for a while; but after reading my post I actually requested the bins










DH's cousin lives down the street from us and just got a new job as the head of the city landfill. I guess we'll have to start recycling more too.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

We actually recycle a lot, our service will take most stuff including cardboard and paper, which makes it easy on us. We tend to have a lot more recycling then garbage, which I really like.

In other news Desmond did not want to sleep last night and was up every 60 minutes or so and up for the day at 10:30am, Mommy is tired.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

I feel a little better now









So the little boy has his own room now...we just spent an hour or so rearranging the room (more like a walk in closet with windows) so his crib would fit - and he is sleeping in their as we speak...I'm hoping DH and I can get more lovin' with the new set up


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys, just checking in!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

checking in too... We had a good christmas. We bought liam too many toys, so ended up not giving them all to him. Romi got one toy... A Haba-knock-off of a birdhouse with birds in it. We did a quiet 24th with a friend and we had a brunch on the 25th. Tomorrow my siblings are coming over for brunch as well. I love brunches cause the kids are normally happy in the morning









Apart from that, the handmade pledge gifts were so sweet!! Dh gave me such nice things, nice framed prints, magnets, knitting stuff, it was so much lovelier than a regular mass-produced christmas. I







Etsy!!

Liam has issues with gifts though, poor thing did not understand that not all gifts were for him and it made for one frustrated little boy


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

Liam has issues with gifts though, poor thing did not understand that not all gifts were for him and it made for one frustrated little boy









It was the same for Finn...poor kids!
A


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Afternoon all. DH is home today because I feel sick, so he stayed home to "work from home" and watch the munchkin while I got some sleep. It was nice. Desmond did not sleep well again whine, I really wish he would sleep at least 3 hours at a time, but that just isn't happening right now.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi all,

Finally have a few moments to post, whew. Our guests stayed for two days and the house is a tornado. We were expecting my SIL and two of her boys today, but they had to cancel, and I'm relieved.

We had a great Christmas and even got some snow yesterday, although it's gone today. Max is so smart, I had to wrap Santa's toys in different paper that he hadn't seen before. When he woke up on Christmas morning and ran out to the tree, he comes back to me and says, "Mommy, there's different wrapping paper, Santa must have been here! And yes, it was still dark when we got up.

Here are some photos:

Christmas Photos


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh I forgot to post, Desmond took a step (or two) without support last night. Twice! He let go of the sofa and took a step to grab onto DH, but he did it with no support. He's growing so fast.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Max is so smart, I had to wrap Santa's toys in different paper that he hadn't seen before. When he woke up on Christmas morning and ran out to the tree, he comes back to me and says, "Mommy, there's different wrapping paper, Santa must have been here!

This is why Santa doesn't wrap presents at our house! Wrapping in the same paper is the type of thing mom might have done when I was young, so I'm glad she never wrapped!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
This is why Santa doesn't wrap presents at our house! Wrapping in the same paper is the type of thing mom might have done when I was young, so I'm glad she never wrapped!

Santa doesn't wrap presents here either....Santa's elves assemble everything before loading it in the sleigh. That way it is ready to be played with when dropped off by Santa


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

oh where oh where have our mama friends gone.... (where's the singing smilie?)


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

shydaisi, micah is so cute! I love the "faces" photos.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hey everyone! just checking in here...we are in michigan visiting my family rightnow and i haven't been on the computer at all. hanno--how far are you from grand rapids?? there is a GREAT restaurant in easttown--my sister took us to--everything from scratch...lots of local foods and many vegan options (and they are very vegan friendly--will change almost anything on menu) it's called Marie Catribs.

i wish i had more time here and we could try and meet up









hope you all are well







:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
oh where oh where have our mama friends gone.... (where's the singing smilie?)

My guess is everyone is on vacation this week. I'm thinking we'll pick back up again in January. I do check the thread every day though







.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh I am so having a "pull my hair out" kind of day! Johnny has had 3-4 spells of not just crying but SCREAMING for 30mins-1hr at a time and not wanting to be held or be set down today....now I'm so tired of it I am letting him throw paper and file folders all over the floor - he's happy at least.

I did make white and dark swirl chocolate chip cookies though (they made me feel better - the eating though, not the making!)


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hey everyone! just checking in here...we are in michigan visiting my family rightnow and i haven't been on the computer at all. hanno--how far are you from grand rapids?? there is a GREAT restaurant in easttown--my sister took us to--everything from scratch...lots of local foods and many vegan options (and they are very vegan friendly--will change almost anything on menu) it's called Marie Catribs.

i wish i had more time here and we could try and meet up









hope you all are well







:

less than an hour! I will have to check it out
how long are you near?
my internet's been out but we'll be in holland MI for a day or two


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys!
my sister and her family are gone- it's sad. I so wish she lived closer. And b/c my parents live here and she stays with them it's not like we really get to hang out here, you know? sigh.
the kids are good- nothing really new. Eva thinks she can cruise, but she doesn't actually move her feet. Poor thing. I'll have to upload some pics of her and her cousin.
Ok since actually creating a profile on facebook I've found so many people I grew up with but haven't seen since I was 15. It's pretty cool. A lot of them are having babies, but not many like me.
A


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
shydaisi, micah is so cute! I love the "faces" photos.









Thank you!







I think they are my favorite, too! I do need to update though....that is only the first 4 1/2 months!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Just back from..... MY SURPRISE BIRTHDAY PARTY!

DH knew that I had never had one and surprised me with a party today (my birthday is tomorrow - he was trying to keep me from guessing) He told me that we were going to a nice restaurant, and we had to "drop by" mom's house first so he could pick up the toothbrush he had left there over Xmas. It was so cool - some of my friends I hadn't seen since my wedding!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

ok- lets not all jump to conclusions, but does anyone else ever experience phantom pregnancy symptoms? my latest is braxton hicks contrax in the evening








A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Just back from..... MY SURPRISE BIRTHDAY PARTY!

DH knew that I had never had one and surprised me with a party today (my birthday is tomorrow - he was trying to keep me from guessing) He told me that we were going to a nice restaurant, and we had to "drop by" mom's house first so he could pick up the toothbrush he had left there over Xmas. It was so cool - some of my friends I hadn't seen since my wedding!










How wonderful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
ok- lets not all jump to conclusions, but does anyone else ever experience phantom pregnancy symptoms? my latest is braxton hicks contrax in the evening








A

a little gassy perhaps?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, so I decided to see how Desmond would do in his crib tonight. I mean I figure we have this expensive piece of furniture, I might as well try it out, and maybe he'll sleep better alone then with us.

Remind me to not do that again anytime soon. He went down to sleep and slept for 30 minutes before waking up, and then he was up for the next 2 and a half hours (I just got him down about 15 minutes ago). At least if he had been in bed with us he would have gone right back to sleep after stirring since he would have never woken up enough to be fully up.

Ugh, oh well. I guess the expensive piece of furniture will continue to sit in his bedroom as he continues to sleep in mine. Now if only he would sleep for more then 2 hours at a time.


----------



## babycatcher01 (Nov 28, 2005)

Just dropping in to say hi, Urijah had yet anothe ear infection, all is well now. Doing alot of sledding here in our part of the world. Hoping that we are going to be having some chocolate lab puppies in a month.

New years is coming what are your wishes for the new year?


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

: Happy30th arismom!!!







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
less than an hour! I will have to check it out
how long are you near?
my internet's been out but we'll be in holland MI for a day or two

oooo when o when are you here







??? we leave wed morning!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow - I can actually keep up now that our thread has slowed down a little.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
ok- lets not all jump to conclusions, but does anyone else ever experience phantom pregnancy symptoms? my latest is braxton hicks contrax in the evening








A

I swear that I can feel a baby bouncing around in there sometimes. It's gotta be gas, though. I KNOW I'm not preggers.









We had so much fun visiting my family. I seriously did not want to come home. For the last couple days, the gears have been turning in my head, imagining how it might be possible for us to move there. I'm sad that Scout does not know my family and will only get to see them once, maybe twice a year.









I'm too lazy to post individual links to pics, but you can find a bunch of new ones at my blog.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I'm too lazy to post individual links to pics, but you can find a bunch of new ones at my blog.

















I like the dinosaur you made for Scout!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
We had so much fun visiting my family. I seriously did not want to come home. For the last couple days, the gears have been turning in my head, imagining how it might be possible for us to move there. I'm sad that Scout does not know my family and will only get to see them once, maybe twice a year.









I'm too lazy to post individual links to pics, but you can find a bunch of new ones at my blog.









Love the pictures of Scout on the plain, she looks so grown up. Where are our tiny babies??


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ARISMOM*







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
ok- lets not all jump to conclusions, but does anyone else ever experience phantom pregnancy symptoms? my latest is braxton hicks contrax in the evening








A

Like Kewpie said, I feel stuff in there as well. I'm 100% not pregnant. But I swear I feel little kicks and movement sometimes... Ghost babies


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
oh where oh where have our mama friends gone.... (where's the singing smilie?)

Florida. I'm back now, though.

Ronan likes his new carseat a little bit better than the old one. Doesn't mean it was an easy drive. Especially coming home. Pouring rain from Savannah, GA, onward. Oy. Last night and today.

Am home, though. I fed the kiddo and then left him with daddy and the dog and went off to buy groceries.

Now I can rest. Except, y'know, I can't.


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
ok- lets not all jump to conclusions, but does anyone else ever experience phantom pregnancy symptoms? my latest is braxton hicks contrax in the evening








A

lol yeah, I have felt EXTREMELY wiped out the last few days (most likely from the constant party-hopping with G in tow and keeping her happy and nursing constantly) but I keep wondering....What if I am so tired because I am pregnant??







Then starts the mental convo: "Oh how exciting....woah I don't know that I want to be pg right NOW...well but it would be cool....well it's whatev....well, it freaks me out...well, Anne, settle down, it's not likely....well, if I WAS that would be some uber-fertility, considering you are following all the standards of ecoBFing and G is still not interested in solids....so maybe...."

Then every little twinge becomes "What was that???"


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
How wonderful! Happy Birthday!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







: Happy30th arismom!!!







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 







:*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ARISMOM*







:

Thank you! I didn't do much productive today besides nurse Abby - it was nice!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Just back from..... MY SURPRISE BIRTHDAY PARTY!

DH knew that I had never had one and surprised me with a party today (my birthday is tomorrow - he was trying to keep me from guessing) He told me that we were going to a nice restaurant, and we had to "drop by" mom's house first so he could pick up the toothbrush he had left there over Xmas. It was so cool - some of my friends I hadn't seen since my wedding!










What a nice surprise! Happy Birthday!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 
I swear that I can feel a baby bouncing around in there sometimes. It's gotta be gas, though. I KNOW I'm not preggers.









We had so much fun visiting my family. I seriously did not want to come home. For the last couple days, the gears have been turning in my head, imagining how it might be possible for us to move there. I'm sad that Scout does not know my family and will only get to see them once, maybe twice a year.









I'm too lazy to post individual links to pics, but you can find a bunch of new ones at my blog.









Glad I'm not the only one- it's sort of bizarre! Love the pics of Scout on the plane- she looks like you! I'm so glad you enjoyed yourself at your family's- things got a little testy towards the end here...

I'm making cloth wipes tonight with my new sewing machine! I'm slow and not very straight- but they're cute!

A


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queen_anne78* 
lol yeah, I have felt EXTREMELY wiped out the last few days (most likely from the constant party-hopping with G in tow and keeping her happy and nursing constantly) but I keep wondering....What if I am so tired because I am pregnant??








Then starts the mental convo: "Oh how exciting....woah I don't know that I want to be pg right NOW...well but it would be cool....well it's whatev....well, it freaks me out...well, Anne, settle down, it's not likely....well, if I WAS that would be some uber-fertility, considering you are following all the standards of ecoBFing and G is still not interested in solids....so maybe...."

Then every little twinge becomes "What was that???"









ditto! I wish I could shut that converstation off! It's like, once you become aware of your reproductive potential, you're always aware of what's going on in there.
Speaking of, is _anyone_ else trying to temp? Surely noone is as ridiculous as me, trying this impossible feat.
A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Where are our tiny babies??

Good question! Scout has become a real pro at crawling at the speed of light and pulls herself up to stand every chance she gets. She is just on the verge of cruising - I've seen her take a few cruising steps over the last few days.

The realization that she could be walking soon hit DH all of the sudden the other day and he looked at me all surprised-like and said, "Babies grow so fast!"

I just bought a bag of puffed organic brown rice today and Scout LOVES it! (thanks for the idea, all you mommas who posted about giving some to your babes a while back







) She usually loses interest in the chunks of veggies I put in front of her fairly quickly...but she just kept shoveling the rice puffs in her mouth and seemed so happy about it.

I like rice!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Speaking of, is _anyone_ else trying to temp? Surely noone is as ridiculous as me, trying this impossible feat.
A

Nope - not me. I'm WAY too lazy. Plus, I don't know how accurate my morning temp would be since I go to bed anywhere from 9:30 PM to 2:30 AM and sometimes play "musical beds" between the recliner, my room, and Scout's room. I'd have to keep thermometers all over the place.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

ok, I'm voting Scout as the cutest baby right now, her face is full of personality! And I think she looks like her papa.

Scarlet is getting more teeth and she does this face pinching thing now. Ouch, she's got quite the grip. She's even taken a small step or two.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

jocelyndale - glad you got home safely. The rain can be brutal on that drive. I've driven to Florida from Michigan a couple of times.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Not much new here. I had a nasty cold from Friday till yesterday, it is much better now. Hopefully DH and Des don't catch it.

Desmond is still not sleeping 3 hours straight, whine. I really don't think that is much to ask. Oh well, he'll get back to sleeping longer eventually. I just hope eventually is sooner rather then later.

I need to get him new night diapers, he is definitely almost out of the baby behinds. That sucks since I figured they would last a long time and I have 20 of them. Oh well I guess they'll be good for the next baby.

Other then that anyone have any interesting New Years Eve plans? We're heading to North Virginia and a friends house and will play board games and such there till Desmond decides it is time to go home.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

My Mom is watching the two kids and we're going to a friend's house in Delaware!

Not quite







but maybe I'll have something???


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh no, Evangeline is throwing up again. waaa!
A


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh no, Evangeline is throwing up again. waaa!
A

Oh no!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh no, Evangeline is throwing up again. waaa!
A

Oh, that sucks! Poor Eva...and poor you!








A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

kewpie, Scout is so cute, I want to eat her up! And she looks just like you...
A


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

And Queen, I just noticed....Congrats on














:


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies-
Happy New Year! We are back from OR. It was fun but long. Noah is teething like a little mad-man. For the last 5 nights he has been up every 20-60 min. SCREAMING!!! My DH came down w the flu on our anniversary trip yesterday. We were at a hot springs (planned for 2 night-came home early) It was brutal.

Can you believe how many posts we have this month? Remember when our goal was 500? Have a great last day of the year!


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Our Christmas Chubby-bubby!

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../295833427.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../295833425.jpg


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh no, Evangeline is throwing up again. waaa!
A

ooooh no!!!







i hope she isn't sick again!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Our Christmas Chubby-bubby!

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../295833427.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../295833425.jpg

what a cutie! it's nice to see you mm!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
ok, I'm voting Scout as the cutest baby right now, her face is full of personality! And I think she looks like her papa.









:

I dunno, I still wish she was a little chubbier!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
kewpie, Scout is so cute, I want to eat her up! And she looks just like you...
A

I took one of those Look-alike Meter tests to find out who's right.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MonTana Mama* 
Our Christmas Chubby-bubby!

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../295833427.jpg

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL145.../295833425.jpg

SOOOOO adorable!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kewpie-o* 







:

I dunno, I still wish she was a little chubbier!









I took one of those Look-alike Meter tests to find out who's right.









ok, now that I see this, I think you're all right! Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats on 1000 posts, Queen!!







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi guys- happy new years' eve! Eva's been okay today- but I'm worried it's the flu again. We're staying in to make sure, although we went out for dinner. I have a feeling it's going to be quiet around here tonight! Guess I'll hang out with the other at-homers.
Yay, 1000! woo hoo! I made it!
My wipes are coming along nicely. I'm enjoying sewing so far. I wish I could be faster though. Oops, almost typed 'fatter'.
A


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

I hope Evangeline gets better soon!!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Well DH is sick so Des and I are doing a movie marathon.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

Are you thinking about starting to sign with your LO? Have you all discussed this already? We did signing with Andy and it went great! I think we started around 9 months and he started signing back at 10 months? I can't remember. Anyway I found this video. Watch the one w the pic of the baby. The most amazing thing are the babes that put signs together! Like the one of the baby that signs medicine and teeth.

http://sign2me.com/video.php


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

I keep posting and forgetting to share my super-cool news! My Midwife emailed me on Friday and asked if I would liked to join their staff!!! I never shared with her that the World of Homebirth is an arena in which I would just LOVE to work! But she wrote and told me she was looking for someone to be their Outreach Coordinator. Someone independent, an advocate for HB, someone that could grow into the position as the group evolves-she is starting a MWery School. OOOH I am so excited!

Happy New Year to all!!! We are just sitting around reading and I am going to bed early. I am trying Motrin on Noah's teeth tonite. I am sure jealous of those whose babes pop a tooth with nary a fuss! With all the screaming that goes on with teething here you would think it was a banshee taking hold of my child!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

That is great news, MonTana! How exciting!








I've been very hit or miss about signing mommy, daddy, and potty w/ Scout. I should get more consistent with it...and also I should add "milK" to my repertoire. That's sort of an important one. Duh!


----------



## kewpie-o (Jun 1, 2006)

One thing I really HATE about living in the Central Standard time zone is the fact that the ball dropping in Times Square is aired at the WRONG TIME. I grew up in the Eastern time zone, so we saw the ball drop at midnight. For all of us here in A.rkansas, it drops at 11:00. That just irks me.







:


----------

